# Post a picture of yourself



## DSLR noob

I like to know what who I am talking to looks like, just a thing. I'm sure many of you agree it is more personal that way. I'd post this in the self portrait thread, but some of the pics I am about weren't taken by me. You can also post a little info to make the convos smoother.







And finally a cool kind of dazed black and white.






Real Name: Chris
Age: 17
Been into photography: interested for about 3 years, hands on since December 2006 (first camera)
Most browsed sections: any sub forum under "The Foundations of Photography"


----------



## Alex_B

my avatar is not myself ... btw, the first one reminds me of frodo when the ring starts to take over ...

my precioussss


----------



## DSLR noob

Haha yeah, that was a gag to scare the sh*t out of my girlfriend. It worked. I put it in an animated gif where at first it was a "this image cannot be displayed" red "X" and after about 3 seconds it flashes to that full screen. I just liked the photo afterward.


----------



## cherrymoose

Alex_B said:


> my avatar is not myself ... btw, the first one reminds me of frodo when the ring starts to take over ...
> 
> my precioussss



 I was thinking the same thing.

Nice shots.. although it looks like in the first two your color balance was way off.


----------



## DSLR noob

cherrymoose said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Nice shots.. although it looks like in the first two your color balance was way off.


They are highly edited, and I am really pale, the added color came in from darkening and contrasting.


----------



## Puscas

<----- well, that's me. Usually less green, less shaky and less grumpy, but still.


as for the pics, me like, but your eyes are really dark in #2 and I think #3 could benefit from upping the contrast. Well, I mean, the tree tends to take over.
Oh and lose the can and cond...eh cookie.(?).






pascal


----------



## DSLR noob

Haha it  DOES look like a condo.... Something was bothering me about it. It was a weird chocolate thing my friend gave me. this was at lunch in school today. One of my friend wanted to use my camera and I said sure. then she turned into a bossy photographer and said "sit by the tree, look natural" I just happened to be drinking a coke and eating the chocolate thing at lunch. It was pretty disgusting. "Strawberry poppin chocolate" it was called, came out of a lunchable.






Essentially a milk chocolate disk with strawberry pop rocks melted inside of it.


----------



## Stretch Armstrong

DSLR noob said:


> Haha it  DOES look like a condo.... Something was bothering me about it. It was a weird chocolate thing my friend gave me. this was at lunch in school today. One of my friend wanted to use my camera and I said sure. then she turned into a bossy photographer and said "sit by the tree, look natural" I just happened to be drinking a coke and eating the chocolate thing at lunch. It was pretty disgusting. "Strawberry poppin chocolate" it was called, came out of a lunchable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essentially a milk chocolate disk with strawberry pop rocks melted inside of it.




I am not sure that is fit for human consumption. 

Sounds disgusting at any rate.


----------



## EJBPhoto

from the other thread of mine:


----------



## Puscas

Once, at a business meeting, we all got these:








They were on our table when we got there and I was thinking...WTF?

Well.....







they were jellybeans....



(ok, back to the topic)


pascal


----------



## DSLR noob

EJBPhoto said:


> from the other thread of mine:


nice color!


----------



## Fate

Moi in a Romanian hotel room!


----------



## NJMAN

> Once, at a business meeting, we all got these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were on our table when we got there and I was thinking...WTF?
> 
> Well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were jellybeans....


 
LOL!    And you were probably thinking, "What kind of business meeting IS THIS????"


----------



## Flatpicker

Here's me.






Bonnie


----------



## JaimeGibb

<~~~ That's me!!

But here's another a little bigger...

With my boyfriend at a wedding


----------



## Stretch Armstrong

Did your groom mind you having your boyfriend there?:lmao:


----------



## oldnavy170

Hey Jaime, has anyone ever told you that your boyfriend looks like John Travolta?  They say everyone has a twin.


----------



## JaimeGibb

Hahaha!!

Hes never gotten John Travolta!!! He gets Adam Sandler a lot when his hair is short though. And Isaac Hanson with his hair long, but I dont mind that, because Im a closet Hanson fan


----------



## DSLR noob

Fate said:


> Moi in a Romanian hotel room!


I really like this photo. How did you get the washed out color look? It all looks really good.


----------



## Alex_B

*Link broken *


----------



## Fate

DSLR noob said:


> I really like this photo. How did you get the washed out color look? It all looks really good.




i just desaturated it a bit in photoshop... not all the way so its black and white... but nearly 

Thanks!


----------



## Battou

*Link broken *


----------



## Alex_B

hmm, this thread ran dry?


----------



## Ramy

This is me.


----------



## Alex_B

and the picture on the wall taken by you?


----------



## darich

Alex_B said:


> ok, had this in the self portrait thread... but I think in this case a double post is ok



Self portrait??
But you didn't take it!!...a shot of you doesn't automatically mean it's a self portrait!


----------



## Alex_B

darich said:


> Self portrait??
> But you didn't take it!!...a shot of you doesn't automatically mean it's a self portrait!



yes, but I WANTED to take it.... just it is illegal to take self-portraits while driving!  .. so just the law prohibited this from being a true self-portrait


----------



## Alex_B

btw.. darich, have we ever seen you? or is it you in your avatar?


----------



## Ramy

Nope, I wish I could take a picture like that. Haha, but take a peek at my owls in the general gallery. =]


----------



## nabero

and yes, I only have half a face.


----------



## Alex_B

nabero said:


> and yes, I only have half a face.



lol, and you seem surprised by the picture taken .. judging by your mouth


----------



## boogaguy




----------



## Alex_B

boogaguy... you look very dark and serious on that one. ... nice image, which is supported by the softness


----------



## boogaguy

Thanks Alex. This is actually a retake of some earlier pictures I posted.


----------



## Vaporous




----------



## brighteyesphotos

*Link broken *


----------



## schumionbike

That's meeee!!!!


----------



## darich

Alex_B said:


> btw.. darich, have we ever seen you? or is it you in your avatar?



Alex
You haven't ever seen me and it's not me in my avatar although i wish it was. My avatar is Jimmy Johnstone who played for Celtic in the 60s and 70s. Voted the best Celtic player ever and generally accepted as one of the best players ever from Britain.

if I can get something remotely photogenic or even acceptable i'll post it - i'll have a go over the weekend


----------



## Orgnoi1

Here are a few of me taken by my girlfriend at various locations...





*Note to self... STOP putting my foot on the rail*

Winter Fun!...





At work at the railroad... WITHOUT a camera


----------



## EOS_JD

darich said:


> Alex
> You haven't ever seen me and it's not me in my avatar although i wish it was. My avatar is Jimmy Johnstone who played for Celtic in the 60s and 70s. Voted the best Celtic player ever and generally accepted as one of the best players ever from Britain.
> 
> if I can get something remotely photogenic or even acceptable i'll post it - i'll have a go over the weekend


 
there's not many Celtic supportes living in Blackwood david (is that where you are?)

Oh and see my avatar for my self portrait(s)



Hail hail


----------



## marthemar

*Link broken *


----------



## LaFoto

I am my avatar. 
*<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
So no need to post another self, is there?


----------



## Vero

I've posted this elsewhere, but here I am again:


----------



## darich

EOS_JD said:


> there's not many Celtic supportes living in Blackwood david (is that where you are?)
> 
> Oh and see my avatar for my self portrait(s)
> 
> 
> 
> Hail hail



not sure, Jim. I know my uncle is and he lives down the road!
I'm originally from Rutherglen - i only moved here about 11 months ago.
and Hail Hail to you too!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Neven1986

Orgnoi1 said:


>




Orgnoi1 watch for that train!


----------



## dangerwoman

*Link broken *


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom

I'm in my avatar too.  

This is a forum of very nice looking people.  Neat thread.

oh here's me too. hhahaha - with my sister in law at the park.


----------



## DSLR noob

boogaguy said:


>


What do you hear Clarice?

Sorry had to do it.


----------



## boogaguy

DSLR noob said:


> What do you hear Clarice?
> 
> Sorry had to do it.


 
Well it made you think about it and give it enough attention so it must be a good photo...


----------



## Qonfused

*Link broken *


----------



## BoblyBill

Here's me with my what I like to call "handle bar" shave






My artistic shot of me


----------



## cowboyfranko

Here is one of me.


----------



## Precious

New here on the forum, but here's me!


----------



## macropleasure

me..and my cat...


----------



## Alex_B

finally the girls come out


----------



## Lackoffunding

*Link broken *


----------



## macropleasure

^^ lol alex...


----------



## Riggaberto

Alex_B said:


> finally the girls come out


That's just what I was thinking :thumbup:  It's cool to see how obviously diverse everyone's background is.


----------



## GreenNV

Here's I am, just not as artistic as your pictures here.


----------



## macropleasure

i thought i'd post another one...


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom

Here's me with the Jacey part of my name here.  







and here's a special one just for you guys.... LOL


----------



## mysteryscribe

Me when i wore a younger man's clothes...






My book jacket photo... no I never sold a book but if I do i'm ready.


----------



## seesaw

I'm fairly new myself, but here I am with my little boy-


----------



## seesaw

Oh gosh, it's huge!  I'm sorry!


----------



## PNA

*Link broken *


----------



## New England Moments

*Link broken *


----------



## Bear

mysteryscribe said:


> My book jacket photo... no I never sold a book but if I do i'm ready.




No one else thought that was funny!?


----------



## nabero

i should be studying....


----------



## Tyson

*Link broken *


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom

Bear said:


> No one else thought that was funny!?


 

I did but you commented before I had time to!  Hey Mysteryscribe - if you ever write that book you better tell me - I wanna read that one!


----------



## DigitalDiva

*Link broken *


----------



## DigitalDiva

New England Moments said:


> Me and the wife... Hurry up jump in front of the camera shot... lol, Don't we all do it??
> 
> Anyway rare look without one of my hats, but hey , after all I was indoors..
> 
> Jus an ole still practicing Hippie dude...


 
This is a fantastic shot! The man behind the woman, eh?


----------



## PNA

DigitalDiva said:


> This is a fantastic shot! The man behind the woman, eh?


 
Your shot is pretty fantastic as well!:thumbup:


----------



## DigitalDiva

PNA said:


> Your shot is pretty fantastic as well!:thumbup:


 
Thank you, PNA! It is a self-portrait I took when I lived in a teeny tiny studio apartment in San Francisco's Nob Hill area. Couple years ago now. I'm blonde now, believe it or not!

Now, a bit of background on your photo you posted? Where is your uniform from? How I adore older photographs. They have a beauty and nostalgia that resonates.


----------



## PNA

DigitalDiva said:


> Now, a bit of background on your photo you posted? Where is your uniform from? How I adore older photographs. They have a beauty and nostalgia that resonates.


 
MMA....Massanutten Military Academy, Woodstock Virginia.

Back when I was a young man of 17. It's scanned from my 1956 graduation year book. Looking at all the old pictures of classmates bring back wonderful memories. Let's turn back the clock!!!!


----------



## DigitalDiva

mysteryscribe said:


> My book jacket photo... no I never sold a book but if I do i'm ready.



HA! That is wonderful! I can see this as a jacket cover book photo. Interesting background and setting. It really works! :thumbup:


----------



## deanimator

Hmmm...how to top Mysteryscribe´s bookcover and PNA´s uniform shots?

Ha...I have it. A nudey self-portrait. Any children watching...?

(just have to figure out how to get the image sorted and up here...brb)

Don´t worry mods...it´s harmless :greenpbl:


----------



## deanimator

Okey dokey...here we go (I´m not afraid) 
:blushing:





btw...nothing digital about this...it´s cibachrome and silver gelatin.


----------



## mmphoto

*Link broken *


----------



## Claff

The wife got this one of me over the weekend


----------



## DigitalDiva

deanimator said:


> Okey dokey...here we go (I´m not afraid)
> :blushing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw...nothing digital about this...it´s cibachrome and silver gelatin.


 
And the box over your face? How did you do that? It's a haunting image.


----------



## deanimator

Two cameras one above the other: one with Velvia, the other with Tri-X
Fired at the same time.
Cut the segment out where my head was...pasted in the piece where my head (more or less) was, matching the cloud formation.


PS. I was a bit ill at the time...breaking up and had lost a few kilos.


----------



## Chiller

*Link broken *


----------



## Battou

*Link broken *
If my hair would get that long, I'd love it. Sadly I think I've maxed it out, It gets as long as it is in my pic and stops. It's been over four years since my last real cut.


----------



## Chiller

When I was a young rocker buck... It used to be longer. I keep it short for work.:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## PNA

Chiller said:


> Aint nothin wrong with being a long haired freaky people.
> 
> Im a long haired freeky person too.
> 
> ​


 

Hair....?????:er:


----------



## lkavaney

In the style of Myspaz... 






:er:


----------



## New England Moments

Digital Diva....  yes the Man behind the Woman... lol, i know my place!!  and if you notice, my pic is also BELOW yours lol...  so I say again, i know my place!!

Chiller!.. Sign didn't say , like the song, Long haired freeky people not apply!!

Hell my hair 59 years old, to late to thin the forest now, trees won't grow back


----------



## DigitalDiva

New England Moments said:


> Digital Diva.... yes the Man behind the Woman... lol, i know my place!! and if you notice, my pic is also BELOW yours lol... so I say again, i know my place!!


 

Ahem. Flattery will get you EVERYWHERE, New England Moments! 
 



​


----------



## Miss V

Moi


----------



## ravikiran

Myself.
I am the one with checkers shirt.
#1






#2





#3
Funny pic taken by my friend when I am busy inolved in shooting a low angle shot.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom

Koda, the eyebrows add character.  You look very mischievous in that picture.


----------



## noescape




----------



## Alex_B

*ravikiran *... that first one instantly put a smile on my face   Nice and funny in a way.


----------



## LaFoto

Well, ok, a bigger one than my avatar ...






What?
I am not "big" in that one yet?
So there...................................................................


----------



## Alex_B

some similarity though, LaFoto!


----------



## ravikiran

Hai Alex, Thanks for the comments. It's a funny picture, in the sense we look like some Terrorist fully armoured. Isn't it so?


----------



## gravy

here's me. taken this morning at soundcheck for the gig tonight!


----------



## tpe

LOL all these portraits are all great






tim


----------



## BoblyBill

Here's more


----------



## skyonfire

Chris I really like the first one..has a mysterious feeling to it


----------



## Stretch Armstrong

skyonfire said:


> Chris I really like the first one..has a mysterious feeling to it


 

Yes, I think I have seen that shot on America's Most Wanted.


----------



## BoblyBill

skyonfire said:


> Chris I really like the first one..has a mysterious feeling to it


 
Thanks. I was in a mood yesterday night.


----------



## Miss V

tpe said:


> LOL all these portraits are all great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tim



*WOW *I love that!


----------



## Goldeeno

/\ that is a cool photo, loving it, might have to have a go at something like that myself. Is that made with 3 images??


----------



## theluckyone3

This is me last June while we were in Florida. It was about 7pm and the sun was coming through the hurricane shutters. I held my camera at arms length and fired.


----------



## nabero

BoblyBill said:


> Here's more



yep. you're  creepster


----------



## travelingtoes

*Link broken *


----------



## Puscas

BoblyBill said:


> Here's more





yeah, that's a great one. But then I saw a pic of Theluckyone3 and I lost interest in yours.....









pascal


----------



## Stretch Armstrong

I don't have many shots of myself. I managed to find one.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=975&stc=1&d=1181623662


----------



## Garbz

So I couldn't figure out how to best represent myself so I went outside and meditated on the topic. Well that worked well.


----------



## LaFoto

Stretch_Armstrong, why is there GERMAN writing behind you in that photo???


----------



## Alex_B

ravikiran said:


> Hai Alex, Thanks for the comments. It's a funny picture, in the sense we look like some Terrorist fully armoured. Isn't it so?



That was my first thought  or schoolboys playing terrorists 

In any case it is a winner!


----------



## nabero

LaFoto said:


> Stretch_Armstrong, why is there GERMAN writing behind you in that photo???



i think he's at a portion of the berlin wall....that's near germany, right?


----------



## Stretch Armstrong

LaFoto said:


> Stretch_Armstrong, why is there GERMAN writing behind you in that photo???




Hey LaFoto! Yes, that shot was taken in April while I was in central Europe, specifically, oh, what is the name of that place? Germany? maybe that is it. Anyway. 

Seriously, my mom took that of me in front of the Berlin Wall back in April. 

We had a great time and didn't want to come home.


----------



## Stretch Armstrong

nabero said:


> i think he's at a portion of the berlin wall....that's near germany, right?



You are correct, and you even phrased your answer in the form of a question.:thumbup::mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto

Well, nabero, Berlin is not only *near* Germany ... it is _the capital_ of Germany, and again really *in* Germany. 

You were in Berlin last year? 
I think you said so before, didn't you? In April it was? Yes, well, at that time I was in the States :greenpbl:  --- but you are already planning to travel to Germany again next year in May, aren't you? I mean: ALL of you who come to look at this thread? Nabero, too, and Stretch and ... everyone?

Ah, and since this is a Post A Photo Of Yourself thread, I must not talk that much about the contents of someone else's photo but should rather post one of me ... which could I take? Think-think-think...

Maybe this little series taken by my son Florian last summer while we were on holidays in the area AROUND Berlin?

They are nicely small in the way they came out (and PictureTrail made them), so you can't see me too clearly, heehee:

*Link broken *


----------



## Alex_B

hey, sporty girl


----------



## nabero

I might actually be back in Germany in May...My backpacking trip has been postponed because of an illness in my family


----------



## theluckyone3

> But then I saw a pic of Theluckyone3 and I lost interest in yours.....


 
:blushing: Awww, gee, thanks! You made my day! :heart:


----------



## Vaporous

OMG LaPhoto are you bowling I want to come too.... how did you make that ramp?!!!! I live out in the country I could make that-LOL I love to bowl 


Arrrrg I'll post a different one of me that husband took..........I know its a little crazy.....he took this one of me a while back with a very simply point and shoot cam, when I first was teaching him about photography.


----------



## LaFoto

Vaporous, you look sooooooooooo cool. And VERY pretty. Young, too! with LONG legs (even if we can only see so little of them). Wow.

That bowling lane is no where near where I live and we did not build it, we FOUND it, on the side of a little garden restaurant in what used to be East Germany back in those days, and it was all bumpy (the lane) and rusty (the railings), but the balls were still there, and so were the pins, which is why we gave it a try.  And my son tried his hands on some action photography (he does NOT handle that camera much and often, though he is quite good at close-ups with it).


----------



## BoblyBill

Puscas said:


> yeah, that's a great one. But then I saw a pic of Theluckyone3 and I lost interest in yours.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pascal


----------



## BoblyBill

nabero said:


> yep. you're creepster


 
Are you calling me fat?


----------



## Mohain

From the point-of-view of one of my 'victims' 

*Link broken *


----------



## LaFoto

Mohain! :shock:
And up to now I had always thought you are quite *nice*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





And Stretch, actually I need to be quite ashamed for not recognising what is behind you in that self of yours, more so after I have actually been there myself at the very same spot, if only for a second while our tour-bus went past:

(Take this photo as "in brackets" and a by-the-way comment, since it is no self-portrait of photo of myself):
*Link broken *
See?
It was taken through the bus-window, only, with raindrops on the window, but this is the place, isn't it?

To console you and in order to post another photo of myself to bring this thread back on track:

*Link broken *


----------



## Vaporous

LaFoto said:


> Vaporous, you look sooooooooooo cool. And VERY pretty. Young, too! with LONG legs (even if we can only see so little of them). Wow.
> 
> That bowling lane is no where near where I live and we did not build it, we FOUND it, on the side of a little garden restaurant in what used to be East Germany back in those days, and it was all bumpy (the lane) and rusty (the railings), but the balls were still there, and so were the pins, which is why we gave it a try.  And my son tried his hands on some action photography (he does NOT handle that camera much and often, though he is quite good at close-ups with it).


 
Thank you! I used to be in front of the camera alot but now I love being behind it!

Well that bowling lane is cool, I've never seen anything quite like that-lol. Where I live it would probably be called hillbilly bowling


----------



## skyonfire

As seen in my avatar.


----------



## Bear

It's really bad and in the middle of study'n for finals, but its still me


----------



## geminigrl24




----------



## Bellagraphics

Here's me!


----------



## Darrrenn

*Link broken *


----------



## macropleasure




----------



## Garbz

Typical photographers hiding behind cameras


----------



## OregonAmy

me and my cat, Simon (who looks terribly annoyed, lol).


----------



## Ockie

*Link broken *


----------



## nomade

Self portrait, Ricoh GX500, konica 100


----------



## pamcakes




----------



## Tangerini

pamcakes, what a fun photo!


----------



## goose

bigger shot of my avy. i really like this pic

-Mike


----------



## Seven7109

This would be me lol, hope all your comp screens didn't crack.


----------



## angelatron

I'm new around here, but I thought I would post a pic of me anyway.


----------



## Peanuts

Welcome Angela(tron.... I am assumign Angela is your first name  ) 

Sorry, I just had to join in with the fun - especially on the single day I actually felt semi-confident about a far-away portrait! Yay for grad - the only day one can excusably wear a large dress.


----------



## LaFoto

:cry: - Brittany - that beautiful photo is no thumbnail, it won't open as its bigger version when I click on it, and I sooooooooo hoped it would!!! :cry: 

(I have NEVER IN ALL MY LIFE worn a dress like that! Never ever ever ever! Wow, your promotions are sooooo different, so much "bigger" - dresswise at least )


----------



## Puscas

LaFoto said:


> :cry: - Brittany - that beautiful photo is no thumbnail, it won't open as its bigger version when I click on it, and I sooooooooo hoped it would!!! :cry:



take the alternative route: right side click on the pic, click properties, copy the adres of the pic and lose the '_m' and voila!



and I've never worn a dress like that either. But Brittany, it looks stunning on you (or is it just you?)




pascal


----------



## Darrrenn

O_O Goose.

Nice shoes.


----------



## angelatron

Brittany, you look awsome in that dress!! 

(And yes, my name is Angela)


----------



## Peanuts

Corinna - I have replaced it with a little bit of a larger version. I am SO embarrassed by my horrible head tiltage going on here - I look like such a poser! Oh wait, I guess I was at this moment  It was a self portrait, so I would hit the button, sprint to my 'spot, and randomly strike a pose - lots of fun but relatively difficult with a dress the size of Kentucky!

I would say that 80% of the girls wore cocktail style dresses, so I was one of the few with the full 'poo***e' going on. ..... poo f a g e 

Pascal: I don't highly recommend wearing a dress like this if you were playing around with the idea - by the end of the dinner I was convinced the ties at the back were going to snap


----------



## Puscas

Peanuts said:


> Pascal: I don't highly recommend wearing a dress like this if you were playing around with the idea




 no, j/k...





pascal


----------



## goose

Darrrenn said:


> O_O Goose.
> 
> Nice shoes.


 
:mrgreen: thanks man. i had to sell em just a couple days after i took the pic tho. are you on niketalk by any chance?

-Mike


----------



## Cero21

Me fooling around with my P&S eagerly awaiting my DSLR


----------



## Darrrenn

goose said:


> :mrgreen: thanks man. i had to sell em just a couple days after i took the pic tho. are you on niketalk by any chance?
> 
> -Mike



Ha. Yeah. I just responded to your post in the Photography thread a little bit ago.


----------



## eyecee

New hair yesterday and remote switch which had to be tested, the switch, not the hair:mrgreen:


----------



## Efergoh

Doing what I do when I am not behind the camera...


----------



## Jenna

*Link broken *


----------



## PiXeL

Hey there, im new here . here are a few of me, taken by me (tripod). let me know what you think.


----------



## PiXeL

Sorry everyone! they were ALOT bigger than i expected...


----------



## Bear

It's gotta be better than the last one, you can see my face


----------



## dude222225

*Link broken *


----------



## LaFoto

Last Saturday.
Mark what I am wearing!
You will not see Cheerful Corinna in a *dress* really often - as in: almost NEVER!


----------



## holga girl

here is hubby and me!...well, a slightly younger and thinner version of us anyway.


----------



## lockwood81

Guten Abend LaPhoto, wie ghet es Ihnen?  That is a nice photo of yourself.

Well here is a picture of myself from about 10 minutes ago.  I really enjoy this forum and plan to soak in as much knowledge as possible...and there are plenty of knowledgable people on here.


----------



## Silverpenguin

One of me 'in action'.





And a normal shot, me and my big sis at a recent wedding.





Found a slighlty more normal (i.e. boring) shot of me.


----------



## The_Caper

Evening All:

I thought I might post a picture of myself on here as I believe i am going to be spending quite some time on this forum and quite possibly trying to make a get together or two.

I took this shot of myself after returning from shooting some stick. I guess you can tell by my lack of smile I didn't fair to well:mrgreen:


----------



## dinodan

Photo 1 - Me in Venice, 1970

Photo 2 - Me in Charleston, 2007 (with girlfriend and girlfriend's grandson)


----------



## loopy

Silverpenguin said:


> One of me 'in action'.



Thats some bad ass camera gear.


----------



## Kyuss

loopy said:


> Thats some bad ass camera gear.



Exactly what I was thinking....Nice lens!!​


----------



## Stratman

Noob here, here is my mug...


----------



## omgzmoo

*Link broken *


----------



## LaFoto

Ah! Good to see you, Marilynn!  Nice!


----------



## wxnut

*Link broken *


----------



## LaFoto

Oh, WeatherNut, you WILL make it to the Germany meet-up, now won't you???????? Now I know that you MUST! Whoo-heee!


----------



## wxnut

LOL. Muah. XOXOXOX


----------



## NJMAN

wxnut said:


> me...


 
Great looking portrait!


----------



## wxnut

NJMAN said:


> Great looking portrait!



Thanks. Took it of myself one day that a client didnt show up. Didnt want to set everything up for nothing so I took a few of myself.

Doug Raflik


----------



## EvansMomma

PiXeL said:


>


LOVE the pink suspenders :lmao:


----------



## EvansMomma

*Link broken *


----------



## THORHAMMER

*Link broken *


----------



## SKDink55

i'm new---but that's me
with jaundice


----------



## blazen

Carnival cruise!


----------



## Nein-reis

This is me, I know, Iknow... hella sexy.


----------



## NoelNTexas

Me and my girl ( my #1 model )


----------



## brettrobsonphotography




----------



## xs400

A little grainy, but here's one of me.
*Link broken *


----------



## lockwood81

xs400 said:


> A little grainy, but here's one of me.


 

Thats great! Love it.


----------



## yeldivea

*Link broken *


----------



## heatlightening

*Link broken *


----------



## AdamZx3

Heres my mug, taken "myspace style" lol (holding camera out in front of you) Just took this today.


----------



## DigitalDiva

SKDink55 said:


> i'm new---but that's me
> with jaundice


 

I love everything about this photo. What personality!! Flirty, graphic and un-conventional. 

*Link broken *


----------



## julz

*Link broken *http://a660.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/00189/95/62/189662659_l.jpg


----------



## Universcale




----------



## bowronfam3

Here's one of me from last Christmas!  I'm such a goof!


----------



## TDSapp

mysteryscribe said:


> Me when i wore a younger man's clothes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My book jacket photo... no I never sold a book but if I do i'm ready.



Question on #1...    Whos clothes were they?


Question on #2...   Why are you wearing glasses and holding glasses?  

And to just keep this on topic...  This is me at a rocket launch waiting for my turn to fly.  (Needing to set up and a shave)






Tim Sapp


Tim


----------



## Freddeh

*Link broken *


----------



## Alex_B

wow, didn't check this for a while .. some cuties here


----------



## Stretch Armstrong

Alex_B said:


> wow, didn't check this for a while .. some cuties here


 
Hey thanks, Alex!

You are not bad yourself.:lmao:


----------



## Neuner

*Link broken *


----------



## ognistik

*Link broken *​


----------



## AlyssaG.

Wow, alot of these shots are really interesting. Everyone looks GREAT!


----------



## Puscas

Here's me with my new hat...












pascal


----------



## gizmo2071

​ *Links broken *


----------



## Vaporous

gizmo those are spectacular self shots! Very artsie and original


----------



## nealjpage

I try never to be photographed.  Less evidence that way!  :lmao:


----------



## weez1959

This pic is about a year old, I was fooling around with photoshop...


----------



## michaelb

help i still cant figure out how to post a pic, but i did manage to up load one to my avatar


----------



## 1JP

michaelb said:


> help i still cant figure out how to post a pic, but i did manage to up load one to my avatar


Click on the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon shown above the text box when your posting a message and insert your URL address of the pic


----------



## Neuroticax




----------



## Anaconda




----------



## nealjpage

Fine.  I caved.  Now the world shall know what I look like!


----------



## Garbz

Ahhhh it's hideous. 

Kudos to the Analog shirt and the film camera. You do know this is 2007 right?


----------



## michaelb

*Link broken *


----------



## julz

u look like someone i know!




nealjpage said:


> Fine.  I caved.  Now the world shall know what I look like!


----------



## nealjpage

Garbz said:


> Ahhhh it's hideous.
> 
> Kudos to the Analog shirt and the film camera. You do know this is 2007 right?



Thanks!  I saw that shirt and knew I had to have it.

Oh, and I do have trouble living in the past


----------



## nealjpage

julz said:


> u look like someone i know!



Is he witty and charming as well?


----------



## Silverpenguin

Alex_B said:


> wow, didn't check this for a while .. some cuties here


lol, I was thinking the same thing myself!


----------



## lifeafter2am

Neuroticax said:


>


I really like this picture!!


----------



## Kyuss

It's me!!!




​


----------



## JonnyVPA




----------



## dangerwoman

sup myspace picturesssss


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver

you'll find some of me here ------------>  http://community.webshots.com/user/Denverpeters


----------



## Neuroticax

lifeafter2am said:


> I really like this picture!!



Thanks! It's one of my favorites.


----------



## nealjpage

Bump.  I figured this thread has languished for too long.

Me feeling very pretty after too many drinks at a groom's dinner.


----------



## LaFoto

Someone else decided they wanted to take a photo or two of me while I was photographing that Silver Wedding on 11 August, so here they are, just to share:











I find getting my own photo taken a tad embarrassing for most of the time...


----------



## nealjpage

LaFoto said:


> I find getting my own photo taken a tad embarrassing for most of the time...



I agree!! :blushing:


----------



## Stillwater

*Link broken *


----------



## Mystique

*Link broken *


----------



## sincere

Shaving and things:








Someone bored me really bad on the phone..nowait, i got my 50mm1.4 that day,lol





While i´m at it, let me show off my record collection,heheh..


----------



## TCimages

*Link broken *


----------



## Mystique

Did you win that hand?  (Joke!)


----------



## TCimages

Mystique said:


> Did you win that hand? (Joke!)


 
funny, you know, that son of a *#*# in the white shirt cheated.


----------



## Mystique

He looks like he would. The guy next to him looks so honest, too.  Shame.


----------



## castrol

*Link broken *


----------



## pink_panther

Well - I am new here, so I thought I had better add my contribution to this thread. I hope you like it.

Chris


----------



## The Empress

me w/ my bf car
*Link broken *
Just me


----------



## Alex_B

The Empress .. wow


----------



## mentos_007

*Link broken *

missed me anyone?


----------



## LaFoto

We miss you *all the time* when you are not here, Mentos. Even my sister does. She keeps asking about you! (And she never comes to the forum, though she is a member, but she just doesn't "do forums", she says. She tried, but...)


----------



## nealjpage

Mentos!  The freshmaker!  Where have you been?  Of course we missed you.


----------



## Roger

*Link broken *


----------



## Alex_B

mentos_007 said:


> missed me anyone?



you know we did!

hey, and what a moody self portrait


----------



## Alex_B

Roger said:


> Hi here's the face of a newbie



thanks and welcome


----------



## TCimages

*Link broken *


----------



## Mystique

There are some nice looking folks on this forum!


----------



## littlesandra

I went all out on the p&s self portraits (also known as "myspace" pictures)


----------



## nealjpage

I'm glad i bumped this tread!


----------



## DeadEye

The Original Dead Eye Dan.


----------



## The Empress

found another one of me that actually like...


----------



## Apex

<-----





for some reason i felt the need to sharpen as much as possible with unsharp mask :blushing: bored i spose


----------



## Heck

Im going through phase, lol


----------



## TCimages

The Empress said:


> found another one of me that actually like...


 
I think the second picture in your first post is great.


----------



## NJMAN

littlesandra said:


> I went all out on the p&s self portraits (also known as "myspace" pictures)


 
Gorgeous eyes!


----------



## Dropsofblood

*Link broken *http://www.shareapic.net/content.php?id=3320364&owner=Dropsofblood


----------



## midnitejam

Gulf War Vet. Single.


----------



## souljourney

*Link broken *


----------



## Garbz

Anyone else here find the singles advert posted by midnitejam followed by souljourney's very suggestive expression funny?


----------



## ilockert

*Link broken *


----------



## Alex_B

*Link broken *


----------



## The Phototron

Alex_B said:


> well, just used this in some other part of the forum and thought I should re-post it here as well :lmao:


Overkill!


----------



## heip

In Halifax last month on vacation.








About to replace gutters on the house. (Pretending I really know what I'm doing! )


----------



## Alex_B

The Phototron said:


> Overkill!



as stated in the other thread, it adds up to 30+something kg, depending on the amount of food I need to take and depending on the expected altitude/temperature range. 

Not an overkill if you mountain hike in areas with no roads and no shops and no villages but lots of weather changes


----------



## cherrymoose

The Phototron said:


> Overkill!



Oh my, and I thought carrying 22 pounds on my first backpacking trip (about a month ago was bad)! 

(I am quite jealous of all those lovely lenses, though. )


----------



## Alex_B

cherrymoose said:


> Oh my, and I thought carrying 22 pounds on my first backpacking trip (about a month ago was bad)!
> 
> (I am quite jealous of all those lovely lenses, though. )



no pain, no gain! 

or you need some enslaved creature to carry the lenses for you


----------



## JamesD

Heh...  Here's a couple.

I know, I'm weird... but I'm left eye dominant.  I can't look through a viewfinder with my right eye... so yeah, my face is covered.

And as for my name tag being blurred out... I was on a "don't want anyone to know my real last name" kick back then.  I really just don't care anymore LOL.

BTW, the picture of me with the camera, I took myself.  The other was taken by a friend in Korea who was a photographer, long before I got into it.


----------



## Photofiend

One of my all time fav pic I took with my old crappy camera.. I call it gun show  LOL   






Yea I am a dork lol


----------



## kelley_french

Yep this is me!


----------



## Mesoam




----------



## NikonD40x@Denver

This is my wife






This is self taken of us


----------



## Danimal_Inc

pretty recent, i was going to do a 365 with different sorts of self-portraits (multiples and whatnot) but i gave up after a couple weeks


----------



## GYFÄP

A rather new photo of me:


----------



## The Phototron

GYFÄP;980718 said:
			
		

> A rather new photo of me:


Hippies!


----------



## TCimages

GYFÄP;980718 said:
			
		

> A rather new photo of me:


 
Pretty. Wonderful complexion


----------



## Megan14227

So how do you post pictures up on here? Can someone give me quick instructions?


----------



## Coldow91

the way I do it is host them somewhere on the internet.
- photobucket.com
-imageshack.us
- tinypic.com
- flickr.com
or whatever then copy the URL of the photo (can be retrieved by right clicking on the photo => properties and copy the URL)
then click the imagebutton and paste the image's URL in the box.
Or just place the images URL between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (put it where the periods are)


----------



## TCimages

Megan14227 said:


> So how do you post pictures up on here? Can someone give me quick instructions?


 
Welcome to the forum Megan. In addition to the post above. Here is a snap shot. Once you find a host for your image. Click "post reply"
and you see the below. Note: the middle prompt is after you click the insert image button.

*Link broken *


----------



## ga_shooter

Alright, after I dropped the kids at school I spent the morning at an abandoned house, that creeped me out. I'll post some shots later. Then I spent some time on the self portrait. I didn't think it would be as hard as it was. The shutter release that i had (i bought it from Cameta Camera) didn't work!! So i had to do this with the timer...

Me:

*Link broken *

And me if i were in the A HA Video Take on Me from Mtv circa 1980...






Ok, I like this cheesy shot so much that i just might change my avatar...


----------



## TCimages

very nice shooter.


----------



## ga_shooter

TCimages said:


> very nice shooter.


Why thank you.


----------



## NJMAN

ga_shooter said:


> Ok, I like this cheesy shot so much that i just might change my avatar...


 
Do it.  Its awesome!


----------



## ga_shooter

NJMAN said:


> Do it. Its awesome!


 
done


----------



## kundalini

I've tried a few self portraits lately.  It's hard to do.  Is this one any better?


----------



## ga_shooter

Mesoam said:


>


 
I can't begin to guess. However one of the offspring looks just like the mother, and the other just like the father. That is assuming of course that this is one family...
So which one is it?


----------



## ga_shooter

kundalini said:


> I've tried a few self portraits lately. It's hard to do. Is this one any better?


 
I like this shot. It seems like your having the same trouble i was when trying to get good focus on your facial features. I don't really know how to remedy that since you aren't looking through the view finder though.


----------



## kundalini

The method, to date, I've employed is to place a floor lamp where I will (attempt to) be standing and with manual focusing, try to zero in on that spot.  But of course, an inch is a mile.  What can you do but keep trying?

Thanks for the feedback, I really kinda like this one myself.  BTW, unfortunately, those streaks in the hair that may seem to be overexposed, aren't.  They quit being gray some time back and have absurbly turned completely white now.


----------



## LaFoto

Cool ... I should try some more self-portrait versions, too, but for most of the time I hate to see myself in a photo (beginning to look really old these days, I am, that's why) ... so I make you make do with my avatar (and its flattering SIZE ). Of course, there are some photos of myself pages back in this very thread, as well as in The ArtsyFartsy Self-Portrait thread down in the Off Topics (worth checking out, too, maybe!?)


----------



## kundalini

Go on LaFoto, you are so insightful, yet humble with your words when giving C&C...give us one girl!


----------



## LaFoto

Right then, just for you: one of the newest, taken last Sunday by my brother (when we went visiting for my nephew's christening) - this one is just about flattering enough, I think (no signs of age to be seen, or not too many, that is  )







My sister also took some, but some of hers are just of the kind that I prefer NOT to show around too much ........ :roll:


----------



## GYFÄP

TCimages said:


> Pretty. Wonderful complection


Thank you!


----------



## TCimages

GYFÄP;981164 said:
			
		

> Thank you!


 
welcome, sorry...I just realized I spelled "complexion" wrong.  Stupid me


----------



## GYFÄP

TCimages said:


> welcome, sorry...I just realized I spelled "complexion" wrong. Stupid me


Hah, it's okay.. I got what you meant!


----------



## The Phototron

I guess people are more interested in nice complexions than hippies.


----------



## JIP

Me and my favorite person.....


----------



## The Phototron

You and your dad!? So cute.


----------



## ga_shooter

BTW, unfortunately, those streaks in the hair that may seem to be overexposed, aren't. They quit being gray some time back and have absurbly turned completely white now.[/quote]

Don't worry about it, i think they look cool. I will have to try that technique with the floor lamp, I didn't think of that.


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver

[URL=http://family.webshots.com/photo/2910993700101914777NlqNpU]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Alex_B

that last one looks very fake in a way 

but thanks for sharing


----------



## abraxas

GYFÄP;980718 said:
			
		

> A rather new photo of me:





The Phototron said:


> Hippies!



Pretty is pretty.


----------



## Freddeh

GYFÄP;980718 said:
			
		

> A rather new photo of me:


I'm sorry... Just watching your perfect skin made me walk to the fridge to get a glass of milk. As Bruce would say: "B-E-A-utiful!!"


----------



## Megan14227

THANK YOU, everyone, for your help with this. Just when I start to think that I know what I am doing.....oh well. I guess it's a great thing to stay humble.





Me, 9 months pregnant





Me, NOT 9 months pregnant.


----------



## goose

^ absolutely stunning shots Megan!
EDIT: just noticed that you live in Rockville, i actually live in Gaithersburg! small world...

I posted a self portrait already a few pages back, is there room for a "creative" shot?

M!ke


----------



## TCimages

Megan14227 said:


> THANK YOU, everyone, for your help with this. Just when I start to think that I know what I am doing.....oh well. I guess it's a great thing to stay humble.


 
wow, I'm glad I helped with the instructions.  Very beautiful.  I really like the pregnancy shot.


----------



## Megan14227

A fellow Maryland resident! Hello Mike! 

I love the creative shot - the detail is so incredible, you can even see the pores on the face. Wow.


----------



## abraxas

Alex_B said:


> that last one looks very fake in a way
> 
> but thanks for sharing



I think it is because that's the only palm tree not growing out of a beach lounge.


----------



## Kabluey

I don't have the hair anymore, well I do, but in smaller ammounts


----------



## ga_shooter

TCimages said:


> welcome, sorry...I just realized I spelled "complexion" wrong. Stupid me


 
I can't stand that there is no spell checker, most every post i make has misspelled words....so this is my formal disclaimer. I officially can't spell...


----------



## LaFoto

Oh. Just stumbled upon this one. Sabine took it, and I had always asked her to post it but she wouldn't ... so meanwhile it has become "old" (oh well...) - it was taken on 4 August, when we went to the Romantic Night in Hagenbeck's (the zoo) in Hamburg to celebrate my husband's birthday. And this is the two of us having picnic on the lawn:


----------



## TCimages

ga_shooter said:


> I can't stand that there is no spell checker, most every post i make has misspelled words....so this is my formal disclaimer. I officially can't spell...


 
I hear ya. I do this a lot too. I sometimes edit my post two or three times. lol


----------



## PNA

For TCimages and ga shooter......

http://www.iespell.com/

It's an add on for IExplorer, works for me.

BTW where in South GA????


----------



## nealjpage

Mozilla Firefox has an automatic spell checker.  I use it copiously.  Even on the word 'copiously.'  I couldn't spell that by myself.


----------



## Essence Of Perception

Here ya go, I have no idea how long ago this was, but it was with a webcam that had major contrast issues, and before I owned photoshop. Lol


----------



## Mike Jordan

Now to see if this camera really is water sealed...









 Mike


----------



## ga_shooter

Mike Jordan said:


> Now to see if this camera really is water sealed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


 
I absolutely love this shot! It is my new favorite!


----------



## Alex_B

that is certainly a funny one  nice perspective


----------



## jack lumber

ga_shooter said:


> I can't stand that there is no spell checker, most every post i make has misspelled words....so this is my formal disclaimer. I officially can't spell...


 
www.iespell.com


great  pics guys ,I must try and do one.


----------



## Mike Jordan

Thanks GA Shooter and Alex.  If this wasn't a self portrait thread I'd post the picture that came after this one... which is the reason I did this one. Some might think it's funnier... uh, some might not. 

Thanks again for the comments.

Mike


----------



## faux toe graph

Right after this was taken, the vine snapped and my moment of glory was over

Mike, I love your photo, great idea.


----------



## Mike Jordan

Now if you could have gotten the picture at the moment the vine snapped... 

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver

abraxas said:


> I think it is because that's the only palm tree not growing out of a beach lounge.


 

the tree belongs in that picture....... However My wife was magic sticked out of another shot and I was from another picture and I planted them into the picture and added a sun burst..... as you can see the shadow on my neck and face has the sun comming from the other side....... Here is the Picture that I edited to turn into the finished product


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver

for those of you that don't feel like looking for that photo.... here it is


----------



## sweet_a

*Link broken *


----------



## Vaporous

Here's a recent one from last weekend. I thought the "wet hair look" would be cool for the studio.


----------



## Alex_B

Vaporous said:


> Here's a recent one from last weekend. I thought the "wet hair look" would be cool for the studio.



sexy ...  you can certainly drive men crazy


----------



## NJMAN

Vaporous said:


> Here's a recent one from last weekend. I thought the "wet hair look" would be cool for the studio.


 
I agree, awesome shot!


----------



## Vaporous

Alex_B and NJMAN thank you.


----------



## nealjpage

Hey! A fellow Lincolnite! Welcome.


----------



## just x joey




----------



## klissarov ik




----------



## Mesoam

ga_shooter said:


> I can't begin to guess. However one of the offspring looks just like the mother, and the other just like the father. That is assuming of course that this is one family...
> So which one is it?




isn't that funny? I'm actually the lone one out, these people are like my second family


----------



## leopardforest

Here is a self portrait


----------



## DigitalDiva

*Link broken *


----------



## acaldwell

Megan14227 said:


> THANK YOU, everyone, for your help with this. Just when I start to think that I know what I am doing.....oh well. I guess it's a great thing to stay humble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, NOT 9 months pregnant.


 
 I LOVE YOUR HAIR!! and you are gorgeous.


----------



## souljourney

leopardforest said:


> Here is a self portrait


 
And LeopardForest can certainly drive women crazy!  :mrgreen:


----------



## plentygood

*Link broken *


----------



## souljourney

Oops!


----------



## elisabetta.figus

i'm here.....


----------



## Sideburns

Well, ths is a much more attractive forum than my last "home".  I think there were about 2 females, and only 1 was a regular poster...and most of the men were about 14-25...with a few oldies thrown in.  I like that this forum is so diverse and has people from different backgrounds.  Mixed gender is also a great thing I like about photography, because you get two very different views most of the time.

I will be sure to post up a picture of me as soon as I get a recent one.  Seems I'm BEHIND the camera far too often anymore.


----------



## elisabetta.figus

Sideburns said:


> I think there were about 2 females, and only 1 was a regular poster....


 
you say me? some problem?


----------



## nealjpage

elisabetta.figus said:


> i'm here.....


 
Very pretty! :blushing:


----------



## doenoe

*Link broken *


----------



## DigitalDiva

Not bad for a phone photo!!! I love how the falcon is showing his dashing profile, too. What a handsome boy! The falcon, too.


----------



## Nikon Nick

I'm pretty new to the forum, and hoping to really get into things more. So here's a portrait I took of myself when I was bored at school, and the studio was free. :mrgreen:


----------



## ilockert

*Link broken *


----------



## TCimages

Wow, lots of beautiful people on here. 

me:


----------



## Jimmy Hickey




----------



## DPW2007

I am liking these captures a lot.. some have had a lot of creative touches to them although I haven't looked through the whole thread but some are even comical.

Do I have to post one of me..I hope not!


----------



## technohive

[FONT=&quot]*Link broken *http://www.aerial-vein.com/[/FONT]


----------



## Big Mike

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32188


----------



## Hertz van Rental

We got one:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32188

And there are a couple of others dotted around - and welcome to the forum.


Dammit! BM beat me to it. CURSE YOU, MODS!!


----------



## nealjpage

My one, and only, self portrait.


----------



## plentygood

This was kind of inspired by Mike's shot above (his is definately one of my favorite self-portraits).  I posted it a minute ago, but this is the straightened version.


----------



## Mike Jordan

Nice job.  I've thought of the fridge a few times, but believe me, it was easier to  have a clean dish washer to shoot out of than our refridgerator. I'm not a left over person, but my wife is.  

Mike


----------



## ilyfel




----------



## MyaLover

*Link broken *


----------



## TATTRAT

Lots of cool shots here, and nice to put a face to a name.

I have to see if I have one...


----------



## NJMAN

TCimages said:


> Wow, lots of beautiful people on here. I wasn't very cooperative, but I liked the shot.....


 
TC, how do you get your pics so freakin sharp and detailed?? What lens/aperture did you use here? Or is it more in the post processing?


----------



## zendianah

*Link broken *


----------



## DigitalDiva

zendianah said:


> photo taken by my now 10 year old son Brandon.. Go ahead and say it !! WOW your 10 year old take better pictures !


 
What a beautiful family and a great shot by your son! WOW!

*Link broken *


----------



## TCimages

NJMAN said:


> TC, how do you get your pics so freakin sharp and detailed?? What lens/aperture did you use here? Or is it more in the post processing?


 
Hello. Well, I never got truley sharp images until I bought L glass. While I think you can get sharp images with some cheaper and third party lenses, the L series REALLY makes a difference. I appreciate your comments, because I've become quite the pixel peeper and pretty much delete anything where I don't nail the focus. So, I'm glad to see my extra efforts are noticable.  BTW- The post processing is important as well when resizing and compressing.  I don't do anything special tho.  I process all my RAW in DPP (crop, resize, mess with color, brightness, sharpness etc.) then convert to tiff for polishing in PSP.  Here I normally add little more sharpness (not High Pass or USM) to compensate for the compression to JPG.  

This shot was taken by my girlfriend at F5.6 with the 24/70L.


----------



## ilyfel

TCimages said:


> Wow, lots of beautiful people on here. I wasn't very cooperative, but I liked the shot.....


 
Dannng!! For an old man you are pretty fine!


----------



## TCimages

ilyfel said:


> Dannng!! For an old man you are pretty fine!


 
lol, damn young hott women.  I've got no response.  Well, I better say thanks.  I think there is a compliment in there.


----------



## ilyfel

TCimages said:


> lol, damn young hott women.  I've got no response.  Well, I better say thanks.  I think there is a compliment in there.



Oh yeah there was.


----------



## Kanikula

*Link broken *


----------



## ilyfel

thanks njman


----------



## nealjpage

Do I see a TPF romance budding here?!? 

Honestly, ilyfel and Kanikula, very pretty. :blushing:


----------



## ilyfel

Heyyyy I'm married... kinda...


----------



## nealjpage

ilyfel said:


> Heyyyy I'm married... kinda...



Well, I'm not, so nahnah nah booboo!

(I just realized that I have NO idea how to spell that!)


----------



## Alex_B

forum romance .. awww .. love is in the air *sings*

want to see more of it!


----------



## ilyfel

nealjpage said:


> Well, I'm not, so nahnah nah booboo!
> 
> (I just realized that I have NO idea how to spell that!)



=] lol. Seperating sucks. =[


nanna nanna boo boo?

or your way works too


----------



## nealjpage

ilyfel said:


> =] lol. Seperating sucks. =[



Oh, ily, I'm sorry. :hug::

I hope everything gets better for you.


----------



## ilyfel

I just don't want to move in with MOM!! OMG!! Anyone in wichita area wan't to take me out?? Make me feel better??


----------



## nealjpage

Well, I'm _from_ Nebraska, and I'll be back there for xmas, so I'll see what I can do.  Deal?


----------



## Alex_B

I would, just the wrong area for me 


oh, and wrong thread for this


----------



## ilyfel

heyyyy


----------



## TCimages

lol, and I'm too old!


----------



## ilyfel

TCimages said:


> lol, and I'm too old!



w/ a face like your, You're never too old.


----------



## Alex_B

TCimages said:


> lol, and I'm too old!



did anyone say *too *old???


----------



## WolfSpring

Not to many photos out there of just me.


----------



## The Phototron

WolfSpring said:


> Not to many photos out there of just me.


Haha, I like the way the little one on the right covers her eye.


----------



## Alex_B

but then you had to do something about your eye ... so it would not look totally weird


----------



## spiffybeth

this one is my avatar it was taken with the camera that comes as part of my macbook (lol) but i like this shot a lot. on PCs, the image looks kinda dark, but on MACs, it looks pretty sweet. (october 15)






and because i think this shot is funny, im including it. im in the window behind my niece and nephew. (sept 22)


----------



## Alex_B

sort of sweet  but the reflections are a bit irritating


----------



## LeftBehind

When I was 15, first picture I ever took. I understand now that everything is wrong, and off, but hey... It was my first picture.


----------



## Double H




----------



## nealjpage

Wow.  What a flurry of activity in this thread!


----------



## Double H

nealjpage said:


> Wow.  What a flurry of activity in this thread!



Let's face it, we are all pejoratives.


----------



## Jmad

We have a few hotties on the forums now dont we haha?
Here are some of my more recent self portraits, let me know what you think:

#1 I try to be tuff haha...
http://imageshack.us
*Link broken *

#2 Its all about the love son...


----------



## ilyfel

You look like you are 12 years old. lol


----------



## NJMAN

ilyfel said:


> thanks njman


 
You are welcome!  My, what lovely eyes you have...

Alex, please dont start singing again.


----------



## ilyfel

NJMAN said:


> You are welcome!  My, what lovely eyes you have...
> 
> Alex, please dont start singing again.



thanks!! =]


----------



## nealjpage

NJMAN said:


> Alex, please dont start singing again.



I don't think he can help it.


----------



## Alex_B

nealjpage said:


> I don't think he can help it.



True, it is a mechanism! 

But you should all be happy that I am not literally singing .. then you had all right to complain


----------



## andrew07

*insert witty comment here*


----------



## Chris of Arabia

* Nice hat *


----------



## andrew07

haha thanks, i thought it was kinda stupid, but the girlfriend liked it, so what could i do? hahaha


----------



## NJMAN

andrew07 said:


> *insert witty comment here*


 
Excellent photo.  How did you do the lighting?


----------



## Skyhawk

*Link broken *


----------



## andrew07

NJMAN said:


> Excellent photo.  How did you do the lighting?




just bounced the flash off the ceiling.


----------



## DigitalDiva

*Link broken *


----------



## andrew07

wo we wo wa.^^


----------



## Alex_B

andrew07 said:


> wo we wo wa.^^


:lmao:


----------



## andrew07

haha


----------



## Jmad

ilyfel said:


> You look like you are 12 years old. lol


 
um ok haha...


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver

*Here are a few shots.....I was just test the new backdrop. Any thoughts on the backdrop?*

1.




2.




3.




4.


----------



## kundalini

I was going to have a bath, brush my teeth, etc. this weekend and have another go at self portraits.  These were from my last session with myself a couple of months ago.

1.





2.





Maybe these should've gone under the Bloopers gallery.


----------



## doobs

*Links broken *


----------



## Skyhawk

Another passion and hobby--barbecue and smoking foods.






Jeff


----------



## Ockie

:Joker:​


----------



## Jmad

Skyhawk said:


> Another passion and hobby--barbecue and smoking foods.
> Jeff


 
Badass cooking apron man haha

Here is another one of me:


----------



## momof3girls

me:


----------



## doobs

just x joey said:


>



Nice Bape hoodie, rofl.


----------



## wildmaven

Wow, you all are soooooo young!! I feel like a grandma. Waitaminute...I *AM* a grandma (of 4.3)!!!


----------



## kundalini

Looking through my archives, it has become quite apparent that I have very few of myself.  This was taken by my brother.  I generally do not sport a full beard.


----------



## Lisa B

This is me cooking, obviously...







This is me, taken by my friend Ellie about this time last year...


----------



## DoofClenas

Drinks on the deck at the Grand Hotel, Mackinaw Island...


----------



## nealjpage

I can't remember if I've posted these before.

A friend wanted to curl my hair.  It didn't work:





Me in my natural environment:


----------



## ilyfel

Damn this thread got busy!!


----------



## blatalllic

Well this is me...


----------



## nealjpage

ilyfel said:


> Damn this thread got busy!!



it's one of my specialties:  take something marginally funny and run with it as far as i can.


----------



## DigitalDiva

andrew07 said:


> wo we wo wa.^^




Not sure what that means. Is it Eskimo?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

This is probably as cheerful as I ever look - no wonder I always wear a baseball cap with 'Grumpy' on it when playing golf.


----------



## Antarctican

Hi Chris!!! 





 Nice ta see ya. (Ummm, yeah, try to crack a smile, will you?)

And how great to see this thread get a bunch of new posters. Hello everyone!  (I love being able to put faces to screen names)


----------



## andrew07

DigitalDiva said:


> Not sure what that means. Is it Eskimo?





haha ever seen borat? thats what he does when he sees a pretty lady


----------



## spiffybeth

leopardforest said:


> Here is a self portrait


amazingly hot!


----------



## Alex_B

spiffybeth said:


> amazingly hot!



no one ever said this when seeing an image of me! 









I blame the photographer


----------



## spiffybeth

Alex_B said:


> no one ever said this when seeing an image of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame the photographer



post a picture of yourself.


----------



## Alex_B

spiffybeth said:


> post a picture of yourself.



done this too many times on this forum (even this week, but different threads  ) .. I know what I speak of


----------



## spiffybeth

Alex_B said:


> done this too many times on this forum (even this week, but different threads  ) .. I know what I speak of



post a link to a picture youve already posted?


----------



## Alex_B

*Link broken *


----------



## Chiller

Alex_B said:


> no one ever said this when seeing an image of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame the photographer


 
Welcome to my world.:lmao::lmao:  I put the Ug in ugly.


----------



## nealjpage

Alex_B said:


> no one ever said this when seeing an image of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame the photographer



I feel your pain, Alex!


----------



## spiffybeth

too far away to see your face!



Chiller said:


> Welcome to my world.:lmao::lmao:  I put the Ug in ugly.



post yourself. you cant be as ugly as you say!


----------



## Alex_B

spiffybeth said:


> too far away to see your face!



Then get closer to the screen


----------



## spiffybeth

Alex_B said:


> Then get closer to the screen


:hail:

post a closer shot so we can see you.


----------



## Alex_B

again something I posted on here already .. me looking really serious (not easy for me  )

*Link broken *

(the metal pipe is part of my bathroom, it does *not *go through my head!!)


----------



## Chiller

Alex_B said:


> no one ever said this when seeing an image of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame the photographer


 


spiffybeth said:


> too far away to see your face!
> 
> 
> 
> post yourself. you cant be as ugly as you say!


  oh yeah... That is me over there
<<<<<


----------



## spiffybeth

youre cute! :heart:

and it looks like youve got nice hands.


----------



## ilyfel

OHHH yeah hes a cutie w/ crazy hair!!


----------



## spiffybeth

Chiller said:


> oh yeah... That is me over there
> <<<<<



no one is attractive in a hannibal lechter mask! 

post a real face/body shot!


----------



## Alex_B

uh  .. _two _girls calling me cute ...


----------



## ilyfel

Heyyyyy


----------



## kundalini

i'm feeling like chopped liver   :er:

maybe i should cut my hair?


----------



## Alex_B

I am shy you know ...!


----------



## Chiller

Alex_B said:


> uh  .. _two _girls calling me cute ...


Nicely done Alex. 

o.k. this is the only one I have kickin around, but was taken last year, after a bad night of over conditioning:lmao::lmao::lmao: , and the goatee is gone. 

​


----------



## spiffybeth

Jmad said:


> Badass cooking apron man haha
> 
> Here is another one of me:



weird background. is that wallpaper?


----------



## Alex_B

Chiller said:


> Nicely done Alex.



It is my mask


----------



## spiffybeth

Chiller said:


> Nicely done Alex.
> 
> o.k. this is the only one I have kickin around, but was taken last year, after a bad night of over conditioning:lmao::lmao::lmao: , and the goatee is gone.
> *Link broken *​


omg. crazy long hair! thats what mine used to look like! is it still that long?


----------



## ilyfel

I think you are handsom...

(for an old guy!!!) ahhhahhah jk... =D


----------



## Alex_B

this is becoming the crazy hair thread 




... hey, we could really have such a thread .... !


----------



## spiffybeth

kundalini said:


> i'm feeling like chopped liver   :er:
> 
> maybe i should cut my hair?


only cut your hair if YOU want to!


----------



## spiffybeth

ilyfel said:


> I think you are handsom...
> 
> (for an old guy!!!) ahhhahhah jk... =D


i was so wrapped up in his hair!

but she's right! you are attractive for an older man!


----------



## Chiller

spiffybeth said:


> omg. crazy long hair! thats what mine used to look like! is it still that long?


 
Its actually longer.   Maybe I will update my photo soon.


----------



## Chiller

ilyfel said:


> I think you are handsom...
> 
> *(for an old guy!!!)* ahhhahhah jk... =D


 
Thanks... hang on...gotta go get my cane.  :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Alex_B

See, Chiller, I am "cute" (translates as _too young_), and you are "attractive for an older man". Looks like these girls have a very narrow age range they consider about right


----------



## spiffybeth

Alex_B said:


> See, Chiller, I am "cute" (translates as _too young_), and you are "attractive for an older man". Looks like these girls have a very narrow age range they consider about right



how old are you?

im 22. i didnt think you looked too young. i thought you looked cute lol!


----------



## Chiller

Alex_B said:


> See, Chiller, I am "cute" (translates as _too young_), and you are "attractive for an older man". Looks like these girls have a very narrow age range they consider about right


 
Pretty much man.   After a certain age, you become .....oh never mind.   Im only gonna get myself thrown in the dungeon.   But cute is still better then an old man. :lmao::lmao:  Im not taking any blue pill yet. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Alex_B

spiffybeth said:


> im 22.



OK, Chiller and I are closer in age than you and me then


----------



## guitarmy

I posted this in a separate thread a while ago, but I'm proud of the ink so it's going in here too:

Moi


----------



## spiffybeth




----------



## kundalini

spiffybeth said:


> only cut your hair if YOU want to!


 
Screw it.  It is what it is!


----------



## spiffybeth

guitarmy, what does it say across the heart?


----------



## ilyfel

Chiller said:


> Thanks... hang on...gotta go get my cane. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


 
ONLY if you spank me with it!!


----------



## spiffybeth

kundalini, i really like that picture. i love the hair everywhere!


----------



## ilyfel

guitarmy said:


> I posted this in a separate thread a while ago, but I'm proud of the ink so it's going in here too:
> 
> Moi


 
HEY!! YOU!! Send me a pm  btw.. nice belt


----------



## Chiller

ilyfel said:


> ONLY if you spank me with it!!


 
um...o.k...


----------



## spiffybeth

ilyfel said:


> ONLY if you spank me with it!!



wow. LOL!!!


----------



## Alex_B

ilyfel said:


> ONLY if you spank me with it!!



let us do this in a photo session ... you spanked by chiller, and I do the shots!


----------



## Chiller

kundalini said:


> Screw it. It is what it is!


 


Dude...rock on man... be who you are is what I have always said.


----------



## ilyfel

OHHH right on!! We can call it.. HOW to get over your EX husband!!

LOL


----------



## Chiller

Alex_B said:


> let us do this in a photo session ... you spanked by chiller, and I do the shots!


 
Not bad for an old guy huh. :lmao:


----------



## Chiller

ilyfel said:


> OHHH right on!! We can call it.. HOW to get over your EX husband!!
> 
> LOL


 

or ex wife. :lmao:


----------



## ilyfel

I'm getting all hot and heated just thinking about that shoot 

LOL


----------



## ilyfel

Chiller said:


> or ex wife. :lmao:


 
Or soon to be ex spouse after they catch you watching it!


----------



## kundalini

ilyfel said:


> ONLY if you spank me with it!!


 
I've been a b-a-h-a-a-a-d boy lately.

(Chiller, please, ffs, please disregard)


----------



## Alex_B

wow, looks that shooting will get more and more interesting ... heated girls and bad boys ... and right in the middle, Chiller, Master of Punishment ... great!


----------



## ilyfel

kundalini said:


> I've been a b-a-h-a-a-a-d boy lately.
> 
> (Chiller, please, ffs, please disregard)


 


mmmmm


----------



## ilyfel

I might have to log off before I get banned for talking so dirty to you guys.


----------



## Chiller

ilyfel said:


> I might have to log off before I get banned for talking so dirty to you guys.


We will be told to take it to PMs soon. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Chiller

Alex_B said:


> wow, looks that shooting will get more and more interesting ... heated girls and bad boys ... and right in the middle, Chiller, Master of Punishment ... great!


 
they havent seen the crawlspace yet either. ​


----------



## kundalini

Chiller said:


> Dude...rock on man... be who you are is what I have always said.


 

Popeye drilled it in my skull at a very young age.

...and grey is better than a full retreat anytime.


----------



## ilyfel

WOW. Creapy sex scene?


----------



## Alex_B

someone help us


----------



## ilyfel




----------



## TCimages

Help you?...I just read two pages of threads to catch up.  Good stuff


----------



## ilyfel

Want to join?


----------



## kundalini

p-p-p-p-please


----------



## ilyfel

Wooah if this is going to be like a huge orgy there needs to be more than one girl!!


----------



## kundalini

not necessarily.......


----------



## nealjpage

My God!  I walk away from this thread for three hours and _this_ happens?!  Just wait 'till I get home from work.  I've got something to add to the fray!


----------



## nealjpage

As promised.  I've been holding this back, mainly because I was worried that you all might think less of me! :lmao:







(Oh, and just in case any of you're wondering, they're fake!)


----------



## Jmad

spiffybeth said:


> weird background. is that wallpaper?



its a shower curtain that was going to be thrown out haha....


----------



## MyaLover

leopardforest said:


> Here is a self portrait





Yeah youre cute.... nice jeans by the way


----------



## MyaLover

nealjpage said:


> As promised.  I've been holding this back, mainly because I was worried that you all might think less of me! :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh, and just in case any of you're wondering, they're fake!)




I had a really bad day until I saw this..... thank you for making my day!  I actually laughed out loud!:lmao:


----------



## nealjpage

MyaLover said:


> I had a really bad day until I saw this..... thank you for making my day!  I actually laughed out loud!:lmao:



Thanks, Mya!  And you're not too bad yourself!


----------



## doobs

nealjpage said:


> As promised.  I've been holding this back, mainly because I was worried that you all might think less of me! :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh, and just in case any of you're wondering, they're fake!)



LOL! Classy...


----------



## ilyfel




----------



## nealjpage

ilyfel said:


>



Love the glasses!


----------



## ilyfel

nealjpage said:


> Love the glasses!


Thanks!! I have a set thats just like that but black white and grey and I also have a set thats all black w/ some pink on the outside. its about time for me to get a new set hto



Ramy said:


> This is me.


nice belt



PiXeL said:


> Hey there, im new here . here are a few of me, taken by me (tripod). let me know what you think.


 
am i gunna get arrested for having child porn on my pc?


----------



## ilyfel

TCimages said:


> Ok, I found an actual picture of myself, other than the photoshopped one above.


 
oh dannng very handsom



NikonD40x@Denver said:


> This is self taken of us


dang cutie dump the wife and marry me =D jk



JIP said:


> Me and my favorite person.....


awe 2 cuties



leopardforest said:


> Here is a self portrait


 
Nice... uh... zipper? lol jk cutie



elisabetta.figus said:


> i'm here.....


 wow so pretty!!


----------



## TATTRAT

*PIXELS* stuff reminds me of this, lol, I dunno why


----------



## ilyfel




----------



## DigitalDiva

andrew07 said:


> haha ever seen borat? thats what he does when he sees a pretty lady



OH! I did actually see it in the theatre last year. I don't remember that. But thank you. :lmao:


----------



## nealjpage

ilyfel said:


>



And very pretty eyes!


----------



## lostprophet

doenoe said:


> New pic of me.......and its me with a falcon. I mean, how cool is that
> Anyways, was helping out saturday with a birds of prey display and my mom came along with her phone and took some pics....and this is one:*Link broken *


 
Nice bird shame about the tree its on


----------



## guitarmy

spiffybeth: it says 'One Life'.


----------



## lostprophet

*Link broken *


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> very bored at work today


 
I always suspected you to be Borg in nature ... but this is the proof now!

I will resist assimilation, even if futile.


----------



## nealjpage

lostprophet said:


> very bored at work today


 
Wow! Only 30 pounds for an ETR body with speed grip and finder?!

I wonder how much shipping to the states is...


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Unfortunately, you also get the large pink attachment just behind it, and that only travels 'Business' - £30.00 not looking so hot now is it... :lmao:


----------



## lostprophet

to be honest the price ticket says £10.00 and not £30.00 :greenpbl:


----------



## Antarctican

Chris of Arabia said:


> Unfortunately, you also get the large pink attachment just behind it, and that only travels 'Business' - £30.00 not looking so hot now is it... :lmao:


----------



## Alex_B

Chris of Arabia said:


> Unfortunately, you also get the large pink attachment just behind it, and that only travels 'Business' - £30.00 not looking so hot now is it... :lmao:



But now, with *£10.00* plus the business class ticket, it does sound like a bargain ... if you have serous use for the large pink.


----------



## wildmaven

Alex_B said:


> I always suspected you to be Borg in nature ... but this is the proof now!
> 
> I will resist assimilation, even if futile.


 
Sorry. Your implants have already been ordered from the local Jiffy Cube store...


----------



## Alex_B

wildmaven said:


> Sorry. Your implants have already been ordered from the local Jiffy Cube store...



Sorry, but growing potatoes does not guarantee you any vodka yet


----------



## nealjpage

lostprophet said:


> to be honest the price ticket says £10.00 and not £30.00 :greenpbl:



Sign me up!  What is that?  Like 6 dollars?:er:


----------



## forceofnature

Here is a fairly recent one of me from this summer air boating in the everglades.


----------



## Jaymz77

>


 


Uhh.. WOW.. uhhh.. ya did I mention.. WOW? The only thing wrong with this picture is the ring


----------



## Alex_B

Jaymz77 said:


> Uhh.. WOW.. uhhh.. ya did I mention.. WOW? The only thing wrong with this picture is the ring



And the bokeh ...! 

Seriously, that white part in the background is very distracting.


----------



## nealjpage

Alex_B said:


> Seriously, that white part in the background is very distracting.



Spoken like a true photographer! :lmao:


----------



## Iron Flatline

Oh, fine... I want to be seen, too.

I'm middle-aged, though I doubt I left anyone here with any other impression...

Me in Berlin on fall night:







Me in Berlin, same night, longer exposure, different street. I'm leaning against something to keep still, so I have an odd pose:







Me with ridiculously-shallow DOF and subsequent "soft-nostril" look:







Me ingesting a refreshing beverage in the south of France:






That would be it, that's the grand total of shots available for public posting.


----------



## lostprophet

no jokes about Iron flatlines big weapon please


----------



## Iron Flatline

Fnarr.....

Right, one more: my wife and I geeking it up at Amsterdam-Schiphol Airport while waiting for our flight back to Berlin last summer.


----------



## momof3girls

Great pics Flatline...something about the 1st one...


----------



## abraxas

Sheesh, Chris of Arabia looks like my little brother-

Chiller and Kundalini look like some some of the guys I used to hang with before we figured out we were too crazy to hang together and would probably hang together if we kept hanging together.


----------



## Alex_B

abraxas said:


> Chiller and Kundalini look like some some of the guys I used to hang with before we figured out we were too crazy to hang together and would probably hang together if we kept hanging together.




Brilliant wording :lmao:


----------



## ilyfel

uhh this thread has content that kids shouldn't see.. it needs locked!!


MAN I'M ON A ROLL!! lol


----------



## nealjpage

ilyfel said:


> uhh this thread has content that kids shouldn't see.. it needs locked!!
> 
> 
> MAN I'M ON A ROLL!! lol



Kids gotta learn some time!


----------



## ilyfel

LOL I'm just being a ***** but I'm going to put that in EVERY suggestive thread i see.

because ppl are not going to diss on my threads just because I'm sexual and have odd humor.


----------



## nealjpage

ilyfel said:


> LOL I'm just being a ***** but I'm going to put that in EVERY suggestive thread i see.
> 
> because ppl are not going to diss on my threads just because I'm sexual and have odd humor.



Show 'em who's boss, ily! :thumbup:


----------



## ilyfel

LOL!!


----------



## Alex_B

don't be too repetetive with it though .... repetetive sarcasm and bitchiness spoils everyone's fun.


----------



## ilyfel

I'm just joking around.. I just got really offended at that guys replies. Do you really know how many threads on here that kids shouldn't see.

I mean there should be an age requirement.


----------



## Alex_B

> I mean there should be an age requirement.



Better not, I am always having a hard time to meet that requirement myself.


----------



## ilyfel

Someone got a hurrr cuttt

before hair cut.






it don't looks long there bc it was wavy and i just woke up lol. but it is

after





















lol taken on my moms pos sony because all the lens' are at the studio =[

I will try to get some nice ones up soon.


----------



## forceofnature

Iron Flatline said:


> Oh, fine... I want to be seen, too.
> 
> I'm middle-aged, though I doubt I left anyone here with any other impression...



Your still a young pup I got you by a couple of years. LOL


----------



## nealjpage

Very cute, ily!


----------



## ilyfel

Thanks! My friend did the back and I did the front...

The hair got all down my shirt and pants... =[

Now my ****s are all itchy. (censored so *****s don't get mad at me!!)


----------



## ilyfel

btw I really do have pretty eyes behind the blur!


----------



## ilyfel

LOL thanks!! It usually turns out better but i let it get a little too long this time. My husband likes long hair.. so I figured I'll go back to what I like and forget about him. Its like a new me. Starting over!! =]


----------



## nealjpage

ilyfel said:


> LOL thanks!! It usually turns out better but i let it get a little too long this time. My husband likes long hair.. so I figured I'll go back to what I like and forget about him. Its like a new me. Starting over!! =]



A fresh outlook! :thumbup:


----------



## Hill202

ilyfel said:


> uhh this thread has content that kids shouldn't see.. it needs locked!!
> 
> 
> MAN I'M ON A ROLL!! lol


 
Well we agree on something


----------



## ilyfel

You may think that, But I think you over reacted.


----------



## Hill202

possibly, but in  afew years when you are trying to raise a child, perhaps you'll understand.


----------



## ilyfel

Maybe, I will. But as a Photographer I know what I take pictures of and I would never let a child on this type of website. Let alone on the computer alone before age 15..

But you are entitled to your opinion and if you have anything else to say about this matter to me, please lets take it to a PM or IM so we don't hijack this whole beautiful thread of beautiful people.


----------



## Mike Jordan

It's too late... the thread pretty much got hijacked several pages ago.  Which is the nature of threads sometimes, even without the virtual hormones thrown in.   Nothing wrong with having some fun, but I think more than one bucket of cold water was about to be thrown on it... and cold water does kind of ruin the images.  


Mike


----------



## nealjpage

Mike Jordan said:


> It's too late... the thread pretty much got hijacked several pages ago.  Which is the nature of threads sometimes, even without the virtual hormones thrown in.   Nothing wrong with having some fun, but I think more than one bucket of cold water was about to be thrown on it... and cold water does kind of ruin the images.
> 
> 
> Mike



Sigh.  But it was fun while it lasted, wasn't it?


----------



## curtiswheat

Ok i will add one!


----------



## Skyhawk

At 5500 ft msl taking the wife to one of our favorite BBQ places about an hour and a half southwest of Dallas.






Jeff


----------



## nealjpage

^^ Bring me some BBQ, Jeff!  I can't get decent pork or beef out here to save my soul!


----------



## lostprophet

ilyfel said:


> .



 Little miss innocent,  I've been known to make that face when the dirt has hit the fan at work :lmao:


----------



## ilyfel

LOL well I was in a car accident and the only shoot i have done in a while was my "angel" shoot. I still haven't gone to the studio or anything sense that shoot... But while at my moms I was messing w/ her gay little sony and it's been FUN. I got some pics of my dog and i.. But I can't post em because some people may find it offensive that you can see a lot of cleavage


----------



## nealjpage

ilyfel said:


> But I can't post em because some people may find it offensive that you can see a lot of cleavage



Now who would find that offensive??


----------



## ilyfel

Hmmm let me think about it...


----------



## Iron Flatline

ilyfel said:


> But while at my moms I was messing w/ her gay little sony and it's been FUN. I got some pics of my dog and i.. But I can't post em because some people may find it offensive that you can see a lot of cleavage


This thread has gotten way too AOL Chatroom. I know it's fun in certain age brackets and parts of the US to refer to things as "gay" but to educated people and in big cities this isn't acceptable. Please keep misogynist or racist comments to your MySpace page.


----------



## ferny

DigitalDiva said:


> *Link broken *


 
That image makes you look like that girl in Neighbours. You know, what's her name, thingy something. She plays that guys sister. 




Mike Jordan said:


> Nothing wrong with having some fun, but I think more than one bucket of cold water was about to be thrown on it... and cold water does kind of ruin the images.
> 
> 
> Mike


Cold water can be fun. Perks things up a bit. 



Only just found this thread. I'll post a photo of me when I can be arsed. If anyone sees it and is desperate for a shag let me know. It's a lovely piece of carpet. Deep piled.


----------



## spiffybeth

ferny, post a pic!


----------



## jeroen

This is us last summer. Somewhere in a park in another city where years ago we both lived 200 meters apart but never met.


----------



## AverageJoe

I thought I posted these before, must have been another site.

















The second is a Arnold Newman style self portrait.


----------



## Lars Leber

I posted these somewhere already ..


----------



## ferny

spiffybeth said:


> ferny, post a pic!



I wouldn't say I'm photogenic and no decent photo of me has been taken of me in years. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lars Leber

Here is another one ..


----------



## nealjpage

ferny said:


> I wouldn't say I'm photogenic and no decent photo of me has been taken of me in years. :mrgreen:



I say the same thing!  About myself, though.  Not about you, Ferny.:er:


----------



## spiffybeth

ferny said:


> I wouldn't say I'm photogenic and no decent photo of me has been taken of me in years. :mrgreen:


thats ok. post the least photogenic picture you have then and enjoy the fun! or just post one you dont like but looks like you.


----------



## spiffybeth




----------



## jeroen

This is me aswell.


----------



## LaFoto

Today's local newspaper brought out a new picture of myself (taken in choir practise on Thursday night, so it is two days "old"):


----------



## The Empress

*Link broken *


----------



## ferny

spiffybeth said:


> thats ok. post the least photogenic picture you have then and enjoy the fun! or just post one you dont like but looks like you.


----------



## ferny

ferny said:


> That image makes you look like that girl in Neighbours. You know, what's her name, thingy something. She plays that guys sister.



Found the one I meant.


----------



## lostprophet

ferny said:


>



I just knew I'd seen you before!!


----------



## nealjpage

ferny said:


>



  I dig your sense of style, Ferny!


----------



## lostprophet

*Two more links broken *


----------



## ilyfel

I'm sorry but in America gay often (and in my case all the time) means stupid. A gay couple means you like the same sex. And don't start with me about being racist because I am a HUGE activist for Pro-choice, Pro-love, and I don't care if you are white, black, orange or purple on the inside you are the same as me. I would really appreciate if you guys would stop jumping on my case. Its getting really old.


----------



## Alex_B

originally gay has also the meaning of jolly or merry, and is not connected to homosexuality at all.

------
William Shakespeare, Titus Andronicus: Act II, Scene ii
TITUS :  
The hunt is up, the morn is bright and gay, 
The fields are fragrant, and the woods are green. 
-------

or a bit closer to our times:
-------
[...]
When you're with the Flintstones
you'll have a yabba dabba doo time.
A dabba doo time.
You'll have a gay old time.
-------

and this is what BBC says regarding the use of "gay" and homophobicity:
http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/article671972.ece

 but now let us end this debate.


----------



## ilyfel

WAIT! I don't think this debate is over! I just reread his post. I am VERY educated! And I live in a HUGE city! And why is it okay to post racist comments anywhere? Homosexual is the correct term. Gay is used in SO many different ways! I didn't direct an insult at anyone. But for YOU to call ME uneducated is a problem. I am a VERY smart person. And I am VERY good at what I do. If you EVER feel the need to insult me again. Take it to a pm.


----------



## Alex_B

ilyfel said:


> Take it to a pm. And why are you so bent on the term "gay" anyway. Are you homosexual?



and this again now is you attacking him!

so please, lets get back to images in this thread .. you can PM and if you both stay polite and forget about the big ego (which we all have) for a while, I am sure you will find some agreement.


----------



## Corry

Using the word 'gay' to mean 'dumb' or 'stupid' is extremely derogatory, and will not be tolderated on this site.  

Just imagine it if people started to use the word 'girl' or 'woman' to mean stupid??  Would you not find that offensive?  

Ironflatline was on the spot almost entirely with his post, other than, it's not just in cities in which it's not acceptable....it's not acceptable at all.  Keep it on your myspace page if you wish, but it IS biggotry, and it will NOT be spewed on this forum.

Now, NO MORE OF THIS in this thread...use the thread for what it was intended from here on out.


----------



## Alex_B

ok, that one came out much better 

(referring to the picture!  )


----------



## ilyfel

Yeah.. Thanks. I hate my dog sometimes. LOL she never wants to take pics w/ me!!! and anyone else notice that her eyes look messed up?


----------



## memento

ilyfel, we don't care about your dog,, could you maybe post a better shot of your boobs.. thanks!! )


----------



## LaFoto

Speaking from a moderator's point of view, memento, I would much (!) prefer ilyfel did NOT post more photos of her boobs, and if you want to look at them, why not go meet in HerSpace or so, that is where all those photos of the MySpace-residentes float about, and that is a good place for them. The internet offers so many places for about everything, why not make use of it? I for my part meanwhile KNOW what ilyfel looks like, I need no other pic of her so I can "put a face to a name".


----------



## spiffybeth

ferny said:


>


boo! post one where we can see you!


----------



## Jmad

ilyfel said:


> I'm just joking around.. I just got really offended at that guys replies. Do you really know how many threads on here that kids shouldn't see.
> 
> I mean there should be an age requirement.



not trying to parade on your fun but um...you still look like a kid yourself :er:



Iron Flatline said:


> This thread has gotten way too AOL Chatroom. I know it's fun in certain age brackets and parts of the US to refer to things as "gay" but to educated people and in big cities this isn't acceptable. Please keep misogynist or racist comments to your MySpace page.



amen to that...lets get back to photography?


----------



## Rabieshund

AM I NOT PRETTY?!?!?!


----------



## ilyfel

WOW can't you guys ease up a little?


----------



## Alex_B

I just found a picture of myself.

but i decided *not* to post it.


----------



## ilyfel

Yeah don't post it. We already know what you look like. :greenpbl:


----------



## Alex_B

but you don't know me in _that _dress ...


----------



## ilyfel

Yeah.. True.. But we already know what your face looks like, and that's all that matters. But feel free to msg me the pic on myspace. =]


----------



## Jmad

haha....:er:


----------



## Atreus

i need to clean that mirror, seriously.


----------



## Mike Jordan

ferny said:


>



 I guess when used like this, it is better paper than plastic. 

Mike


----------



## Skyhawk

ferny said:


>



I think I sat next to you at a New Orleans Saints football game back in the early 80's.

Jeff


----------



## ferny

Who'd have thunk a random search on googleimages would generate such interest. :mrgreen:


Come on, Alex. Post a picture of you in that dress. I'll give you some good man-loving if you do and you've already admitted you've come onto me in the past.


----------



## Alex_B

ferny said:


> Come on, Alex. Post a picture of you in that dress. I'll give you some good man-loving if you do and you've already admitted you've come onto me in the past.


 

OK, here we go :lmao: .. no need for your love though 

*Link broken *


----------



## Sw1tchFX

I know what Alex does! he blows $%!# up for a living for the government! 

The only time I photograph myself is when I get an idea and nobody else is available. 

I'm pretty sure I posted this before.

*Link broken *


----------



## LaFoto

I think you have posted this one before, Sw1tchFX, in the ArtsyFartsy thread, but it is way too cool NOT to be shown once more. Well done. 
"A.J."?


----------



## ferny

Alex_B said:


> OK, here we go :lmao: .. no need for your love though



Great arse.


----------



## Alpha

*Link broken *


----------



## Alex_B

Sw1tchFX said:


> I know what Alex does! he blows $%!# up for a living for the government!



:lmao:

actually thought of such a career at one point in my life


----------



## LaFoto

Well, *I* am surprised to see you're one of the "Brainiac"-staff, Alex. I hadn't known!!!


----------



## Tantallonrox

Weel, here is one of me at work!  We have a tradition in my firehouse.  If your mug gets into the paper, you owe the entire crew Ice Cream.  This picture cost me about $40.00


----------



## spiffybeth

is the cat alive?


----------



## ilyfel

*Link broken *


----------



## technohive

Thanks a lot for welcoming. Anyway I do like your photos. It's cool.


----------



## LaFoto

Hiya technohive, welcome to ThePhotoForum.
As you can see, we have at least two threads where people are invited to post their own photo to, and I merged your new thread with the busiest existing one. OK?


----------



## Tantallonrox

spiffybeth said:


> is the cat alive?


 
Yes, the cat is alive and doing well.  We pulled 18 out of the house.


----------



## spiffybeth

18 cats????

thats insanity. what caused the fire?


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Yikes, that's an awful lot of cats! But the one you're holding looks very healthy. 

You've gotta admit, although it cost ya $40 in ice cream, that's really a nice shot.


----------



## spiffybeth

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ Yikes, that's an awful lot of cats! But the one you're holding looks very healthy.
> 
> You've gotta admit, although it cost ya $40 in ice cream, that's really a nice shot.


to add to this... you also look pretty hot


----------



## nealjpage

spiffybeth said:


> to add to this... you also look pretty hot



Hot.  Fire.  I love puns!


----------



## spiffybeth

nealjpage said:


> Hot.  Fire.  I love puns!


:hail:

in terms of a fire though, he actually looks rather cool. there's no soot on him or anything...nor on the white cat....


----------



## Iron Flatline

MaxBloom said:


> *Link broken *


Great image, brother.


----------



## Alpha

Iron Flatline said:


> Great image, brother.



Thanks!

It was the only one that turned out, of the 10 I shot. Mostly because I forgot to switch the shutter over to the damned X-sync. It was on M the whole time


----------



## chantal7

Garbz said:


> So I couldn't figure out how to best represent myself so I went outside and meditated on the topic. Well that worked well.


 
LMAO! That's hilarious... lemme guess a trampoline?




Iron Flatline said:


> Fnarr.....
> 
> Right, one more: my wife and I geeking it up at Amsterdam-Schiphol Airport while waiting for our flight back to Berlin last summer.


 
Mind your step! lmao.


Here's me (Right): *Link broken *


----------



## Garbz

hahah yes guessed right. LaFoto did too. But what is really amazing is some of the weird and wonderful ideas people gave me. I got an "You were sitting on a sheet of glass", or "you were on the floor on your back and you photoshopped yourself in". Some people give me way too much credit.


----------



## Tantallonrox

spiffybeth said:


> to add to this... you also look pretty hot


:blushing:..Awwww shucks!!


----------



## Tantallonrox

spiffybeth said:


> :hail:
> 
> in terms of a fire though, he actually looks rather cool. there's no soot on him or anything...nor on the white cat....


Yeah, on this particular fire I was assinged to the ladder truck.  I didn't go inside until the clean up started.  This cat was found in a downstairs den.


----------



## ilyfel

You can't even see his face!?! But I think all firefighters are sexy. Man in uniform woooohhhhh takes my breath away!

CPR please?!


----------



## Double H

Because I am so vain...


----------



## chantal7

Garbz said:


> hahah yes guessed right. LaFoto did too. But what is really amazing is some of the weird and wonderful ideas people gave me. I got an "You were sitting on a sheet of glass", or "you were on the floor on your back and you photoshopped yourself in". Some people give me way too much credit.



Haha right on! :thumbup:

I used to jump like that on my friends trampoline when I was little, except my hands weren't exactly like yours - lol. But yeah I love trampolines, never had one though; there were always people around me that had one.

I am surprised no one guessed what it was lmao.


----------



## Mathias13




----------



## Tantallonrox

ilyfel said:


> You can't even see his face!?! But I think all firefighters are sexy. Man in uniform woooohhhhh takes my breath away!
> 
> CPR please?!


 
I can help with that too!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tantallonrox

One more of me at work.  I'm on the right.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Hey, that looks a bit dangerous! You should get down from there before you burn your bum....


----------



## Tantallonrox

Chris of Arabia said:


> Hey, that looks a bit dangerous! You should get down from there before you burn your bum....


LOL.....That's what I keep telling my boss. hehehe


----------



## spiffybeth

Tantallonrox said:


> One more of me at work.  I'm on the right.



a friend of mine is now a first lieutenant for the princeton fire dept... i remember a story he was telling me one time about a building in trenton... he and his men were walking on the roof when their little alarm thing went off and they hauled ass as far away from where they were standing as possible and something like 30 seconds later, the entire area they were standing on just collapsed. i want to say it was a warehouse with a flat roof, but now im just guessing. crazy picture! stay safe, man and thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## ilyfel

Tantallonrox said:


> I can help with that too!!!:mrgreen:



mmm :greenpbl:


----------



## Jmad

some older self Portraits from when i had a mohawk...


----------



## Amitay

YOU ARE SO NICE PEOPLE )


----------



## Jordina

Tis quite bright -but..


----------



## Tantallonrox

spiffybeth said:


> a friend of mine is now a first lieutenant for the princeton fire dept... i remember a story he was telling me one time about a building in trenton... he and his men were walking on the roof when their little alarm thing went off and they hauled ass as far away from where they were standing as possible and something like 30 seconds later, the entire area they were standing on just collapsed. i want to say it was a warehouse with a flat roof, but now im just guessing. crazy picture! stay safe, man and thanks for all the hard work!


Yeah, warehouse roofs are scary to say the least.  Glad he and his crew were ok.  take care.


----------



## Tantallonrox

ilyfel said:


> mmm :greenpbl:


Oh! Behave...lol


----------



## guitarmy

I posted already on p10 of this thread, but apparently I'm vain. So here's another that I just took:


----------



## Jmad

cool, looks good dog


----------



## Mesoam

the roomies got me! ahhhh


----------



## Ajay

MaxBloom said:


>


I've come to associate you so closely to the image in your avatar that I just can't picture you looking like this.  :greenpbl:


----------



## Alpha

Is that a good or a bad thing?


----------



## ToddB

*Link broken *


----------



## Ajay

MaxBloom said:


> Is that a good or a bad thing?


 
You tell me.


----------



## Alpha

Well I guess my avatar needs to be devastatingly handsome as well, then.


----------



## DRATOM

Skyhawk said:


> At 5500 ft msl taking the wife to one of our favorite BBQ places about an hour and a half southwest of Dallas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff



Is the Hard Eight 1.5hrs in a 172?  I'm guessing that is where you were headed anyway...


----------



## Ajay

Whose picture are you going to use then?


----------



## The Empress

*Link broken *


----------



## Alex_B

MaxBloom said:


> Well I guess my avatar needs to be devestatingly handsome as well, then.



I always thought your avatar very irritating.


----------



## Becky

"It Sunday and I'm feeling meh."

... and I know theres no shirt detail, I really don't care.


----------



## Alex_B

Becky, so you took those right after you came back from our breakfast?


----------



## Becky

Yeh wiped the grease off my face and started snapping


----------



## Alex_B

Becky said:


> Yeh wiped the grease off my face and started snapping



But don't tell me you didn't like it


----------



## Becky

Not too healthy, but you just can't beat a fry, not with a big stick!


----------



## Alex_B

*gasps for air*


----------



## ferny

Those are some bloody long trousers.


----------



## Becky

Lol what?! No they're not...


----------



## ferny

They almost cover your toes.


----------



## Alex_B

well, you do not need shoes then, ... quite convenient!


----------



## nealjpage

Very pretty, Empress!


----------



## ferny

You mean socks. You always need shoes.


----------



## Becky

When I wear shoes they don't cover my toes, they drag just about right on the ground, perfect!


----------



## cameramike

taken on thanksgiving, not sure what family member had my camera but they didn't break it and they actually took some non blurry pictures waho!.
*Link broken * 
ladies i'm single 
haha


----------



## ferny

I still say they're too long.


----------



## Becky

Gaaah.


----------



## cameramike

at least they'r not to short haha


----------



## ticktock01

I am new to TPF but I thought I would post a couple of photos taken by my wife while we were in Amboselli in Kenya last July.
The first one was taken in a Masai village.  The second one just along the road.


----------



## LaFoto

*No one* is following you, Terry. Stay all *coooool* - no one there!!!!!


----------



## hawkeye

This is me on the right, a LONG time ago, acting like an As*h*le






Here I am quite a few years later. 

*Link broken *


----------



## cameramike

wonder what the kid on the left ended up growing up like... that kid does not look happy haha.


----------



## hawkeye

cameramike said:


> wonder what the kid on the left ended up growing up like... that kid does not look happy haha.



Funny you should ask... as it turns out, that was Hertz van Rental


----------



## Alex_B

ticktock01 said:


> I am new to TPF but I thought I would post a couple of photos taken by my wife while we were in Amboselli in Kenya last July.
> The first one was taken in a Masai village.  The second one just along the road.



Hey, looks like you are doing interesting things in your life 
post some photos of your adventures.


----------



## lostprophet

Becky said:


>



very nice


----------



## LeSueur24

Same picture as my avatar:




And one more of me jammin on my sax


----------



## stubbsk

*Link broken *


----------



## Ajay

Me many years ago:









Favorite from my wedding:


----------



## kundalini

ticktock01 said:


>


 

mmm......ticktock, I don't mean to startle you, but there's a very large dog just behind you.  Be very, very quite.


----------



## X_x

*Link broken *


----------



## forceofnature

I don't have a whole lot of me but I found another of me go carting 3 yrs ago.


----------



## Skyhawk

DRATOM said:


> Is the Hard Eight 1.5hrs in a 172?  I'm guessing that is where you were headed anyway...



Hard 8 -- absolutely. Great stuff!

It's about an hour and a half by car. Depending on winds, it's only about 30 - 40 minutes from our airport, which is close to FW Alliance.

Jeff


----------



## richiehwrd

haha just woke up and eating some fruit-loops.


----------



## LaFoto

Hi again, Richie, well your hairstyle in the morning would NEVER give away which one's your preferred side to sleep on - I mean: NEVER!!!!!   

And we would NEVER think that you eat your Fruit Loops while practically still sleeping (only outside of body up and with eyes open, but the rest ...). Never!


----------



## hawkeye

Beer tastes better in your underwear











I used to be an air guitar grand master


----------



## DSLR noob

richiehwrd said:


> haha just woke up and eating some fruit-loops.



LOVING the lazy eye haha


----------



## i2onnel

Excuse my mean faces.


----------



## abraxas

... I suppose someone has to represent the aged ...

--


----------



## LaFoto

Walter, wow, that is ONE cool photo! Good to see you at last! I really like this one! (Are you *still* not thinking about travelling to Germany next year in May? We could "represent the aged" together   !!!)


----------



## plentygood

I hate tomato soup, but Target only has like tomato and beef bouillon with the traditional labels.  Everything else has those little pictures on them (the kind that always look better than the actual result).


----------



## PrincessB

One I took of myself in the new cape I had just made





One my husband took of me on my birthday this past October


----------



## abraxas

LaFoto said:


> Walter, wow, that is ONE cool photo! Good to see you at last! I really like this one! (Are you *still* not thinking about travelling to Germany next year in May? We could "represent the aged" together   !!!)



I'm afraid I'll have to do my representing by e-stuff.  Not only are real estate and regional travel industries (my economies) here circling the drain, but for the last dozen years, I've had all my hosting/accounts maintained in Canada- which is getting pricey   No money.


----------



## spiffybeth

PrincessB, get all those shadows off your face!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

hawkeye said:


>



Aha! A 'Lonestar' in Shoreline Gold if I'm not mistaken. Mine is in Teal Green.


----------



## hawkeye

Chris of Arabia said:


> Aha! A 'Lonestar' in Shoreline Gold if I'm not mistaken. Mine is in Teal Green.


 
Indeed it is!  I'll always regret selling that guitar, I miss it so much.  I sold it to help pay for my Les Paul Standard, and while I'll never regret getting the LP because I do love it, I have always felt that it created a void in my arsenal.  On that note, I'll give you 50 bucks for yours.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

hawkeye said:


> Indeed it is!  I'll always regret selling that guitar, I miss it so much.  I sold it to help pay for my Les Paul Standard, and while I'll never regret getting the LP because I do love it, I have always felt that it created a void in my arsenal.  On that note, I'll give you 50 bucks for yours.



I reckon you're out a couple of decimal places right-a-ways --> :mrgreen:

You can look at it over here though, but no touching OK.


----------



## hawkeye

Chris of Arabia said:


> I reckon you're out a couple of decimal places right-a-ways --> :mrgreen:
> 
> You can look at it over here though, but no touching OK.


 
"See this one, still got the ole tagg-er-roo on it... Dont touch it... you cant touch it.  It can never be played"
"I wasnt going to touch it, i was just pointing at it"
"Well, dont even point at it"


----------



## Shibby!

Taken by my buddy while trying to sneak up on some deer. We are brutal because we're just clunking through the bush blabbling about bikes and camera equipment the whole time. 

I think this was taken right after I blew it.






Like many others, I hate being in pictures.

My buddy:






(actually the deer I was trying to get more pictures of)


----------



## JRob




----------



## Trenton Romulox

*Link broken *


----------



## JRob

Finally got my XT in.


----------



## sweet_a

*Link broken *


----------



## Zada

Sadly I don't actually dirtbike... I just went for a ride on it one day! 

You people take very nice pictures of yourselves.... can't imagine its easy!


----------



## TCimages

well atleast the bike you rode was a kawasaki.


----------



## jstuedle

My Avatar is me, but here is another I posted sometime ago:

*Link broken *


----------



## kundalini

If my desk was that uncluttered, I'd go mad.  Mmmmm.....or am I mad because my desk is so cluttered.


----------



## Rock

*Link broken *


----------



## jstuedle

My desk was cleaned up for that shot. I normally only see the dim glow of the monitors emanating from the stacks of trade rags, prints, disks, and orders. At times I am not so sure if that glow is the light at the end of the tunnel, or an approaching train!


----------



## MrGrimm

My son and I on a hike in Hawaii.






Taking care of business.


----------



## The Empress

^^^^ your son is too cute!!! lol


----------



## TCimages

MrGrimm said:


> My son and I on a hike in Hawaii.
> 
> 
> 
> Taking care of business.


 
This is one awesome photo!! Damn, I would love to fire one of those. The dust says it all.


----------



## domromer

I'm usually behind the camera so there's not many pics of me.




By domromer


----------



## jeroen

Here's one of me and our new baby.


----------



## dpolston

*Link broken *


----------



## The Empress

*Link broken *


----------



## Zada

TCimages said:


> well atleast the bike you rode was a kawasaki.


 
Yes.... of course....  It was pretty fun!


----------



## 306dean

Heres me. Taken on my phone so not so great and please excuse the cheesy expression


----------



## JRob

Terrible shot of me testing out my new Canon RC-1. EDIT: after looking at it my face looks totally messed up. I was at work and not in the best mood so I didnt smile and my face was droopy.


----------



## Jeff Canes

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*Link broken *


----------



## simsi123




----------



## DJDarknez

*Link broken *


----------



## ChickenFriedRyce

*Link broken *


----------



## THORHAMMER

Ok, seriously this is a pretty screwed up shot. Me and about 5 buddies had just gotten done with a shoot and we were drinking, of course. 
Well I Lost a bet with another guy and I had to pose for this shot in a top that a model had worn earlier. it didnt hardly fit stupid girl clothes. I was in pain... 

Thats not the worst of it, my other buddy had to go get us more beer at the corner store dressed in a long skirt. That was really good for some laughs. 

for some reason I didnt even remember this happened until my buddy emailed me this pic... how retarted am I ? Very... 

*Link broken *


----------



## Garbz

Brings new meaning to the phrase seeing yourself through someone elses eyes :rofl:


----------



## Travisj

Ummm...this is me shot through two.


----------



## i2onnel




----------



## MyaLover

Flatpicker said:


> Here's me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie



testing out PS skills, still practicing....


----------



## BNSF4924

*Link broken *


----------



## Garbz

MyaLover said:


> testing out PS skills, still practicing....



Cleaning the face was good, but what's with the colour cast!


----------



## lien007

that's me, taken by my cell - Sony Ericsson W610i.


----------



## Alex_B

domromer said:


> I'm usually behind the camera so there's not many pics of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By domromer



I think you should practice your parking skills more ...










:lmao:


----------



## Alpha

I find it funny that the vast majority of people posting photos of themselves are ones who don't participate in the rest of the forum.

I don't care what you look like! I never even talk to you!


----------



## Alex_B

MaxBloom said:


> I don't care what you look like! I never even talk to you!



You don't want to see them? Then don't look! :mrgreen:


Different parts of the forum have different purposes. There are some no-go areas for me as well.


----------



## Thursd@y

self portrait
23-05-2006


----------



## dpolston

C'mon max... give us the self p!

by the way... like the new avatar everybody? My latest self portrait.


----------



## doobs

*Link broken *


----------



## Garbz

max has his angry pants on. doobs that's old school!


----------



## alyssabff

People don't take shots of me. I take shots of them.


----------



## klissarov ik

found a picture of me during this summer


----------



## ferny

Alex_B said:


> There are some no-go areas for me as well.



Your wandering hands suggest otherwise. Once more and I'm contacting the police. :x


----------



## hawkeye

I've been gone a while, but I'm back now!

Hope everyone's holidays are going good... I've got 11 days off work, and it damn sure is nice


----------



## bhop

Is that ^ Biltmore Estate?  I've been there.. nice place.  (born and raised in N.C.)

Here's me from tonight.  My face looks a little pink because I have been boozin' it up.


----------



## hawkeye

You are correct sir.  It's hard to believe one man could be so vain.  It's immaculate


----------



## lostprophet

I sometimes get very hungry


----------



## LoKaM




----------



## julz

some drunken messing about lol


----------



## Alex_B

julz said:


> some drunken messing about lol



Hey ! Haven't seen you for ages on here! Nice image


----------



## Garbz

lostprophet said:


> I sometimes get very hungry



So you did get your SLR in your mouth. I always through you had a large canon. Guess I was wrong there


----------



## hawkeye

TPF salute!


----------



## Dnohla vopi

(the right guy)
((it was raining, don't mind the hair))


----------



## Double H

*Link broken *


----------



## ianm

ok, here's my mug


----------



## IndieMe

*Link broken *


----------



## Honeybee

Wow!  i must say there are lots of good looking folks on here....

Me and my daughter...


----------



## ianm

Honeybee said:


> Wow!  i must say there are lots of good looking folks on here....
> 
> Me and my daughter...



...are just two of them 

cute shot


----------



## Honeybee

:hug:: Thank you!


----------



## ianm

you're welcome


----------



## Leech




----------



## lockwood81

Out taking some photos...


----------



## LoKaM




----------



## dklod

Here is me


----------



## Trenton Romulox

*Link broken *


----------



## ScottS

Trenton Romulox said:


> _]*Link broken* [/_[/B]quote]
> 
> Ever seen jackass? Cuz you look like stevo's brother.


----------



## TATTRAT

Here is a pic of me, taking a picture of me, taking a picture.


----------



## Trenton Romulox

ScottS said:


> Ever seen jackass? Cuz you look like stevo's brother.



You're the third person to say that since last week when I got my haircut! HAHA. I've got to google this person...


----------



## Peanuts

Oh what the hey... you only get to wear your grad dress once... unless you volunteer yourself and your friends to a local photographer


----------



## Amber24

*Link broken *


----------



## TCimages

awwww very cute!


----------



## bango707

from a few years back


----------



## Amber24

TCimages said:


> awwww very cute!



Thanks!


----------



## TCimages




----------



## djscarrd

Hey everyone! It's been a while since i've been on here. 

I've seen several posts on self portraits so I thought i'd make a thread where everyone can post their own self portrait(s). 

Here's a few of mine. 






Here's one showing me taking my own portrait. 





*Link broken*


----------



## ScottS

There is already several threads like this... Do a search in the forum and you will find em'


----------



## TATTRAT

aloha e komo mi!..again!

like one said^^^

no worries, and the first pic, solid.


----------



## LaFoto

Heya, djscarrd, I merged your new self-portrait thread with the existing one here in People and Pets, ok? Leaves the forums a little more uncluttered, right? Have fun looking at the other photos of our members! Thanks for posting your own (including the "making of" photo of taking your own self, cool, that one ).


----------



## ScottS

LaFoto said:


> Heya, djscarrd, I merged your new self-portrait thread with the existing one here in People and Pets, ok? Leaves the forums a little more uncluttered, right? Have fun looking at the other photos of our members! Thanks for posting your own (including the "making of" photo of taking your own self, cool, that one ).


 
I was wondering how my post got in here!


----------



## djscarrd

Haha sorry guys, I almost never visit the other forums.


----------



## ksven

I liked my eye in this pic. And, its the most 'potrait' form of a picture I have.


----------



## kemizz

friend of mine shot this one when he was trying out my 10.5


----------



## hawkeye

NICE CAMERA!  I want one too


----------



## kemizz

hawkeye said:


> NICE CAMERA! I want one too


 
come and get it  (but without the lens) since the shutter is broken anyway on that one


----------



## hawkeye

What did you do to it!!!


----------



## kemizz

hawkeye said:


> What did you do to it!!!


 
just used it (alot)


----------



## hawkeye

oh great... I hear a surge of cannon fan bots coming now to insert witty comments


----------



## kemizz

hawkeye said:


> oh great... I hear a surge of cannon fan bots coming now to insert witty comments


 
roarrrrrrrrrrrrrr , haha  :hail:


----------



## That One Guy

my pic


----------



## fatsheep

That One Guy said:


> my pic



:mrgreen:


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

Me and my current ( and hopefully ) starter cam......newbie of course...here to learn


----------



## High Rouleur

*Link broken *


----------



## Jmad

new addition to the simpson family?


----------



## High Rouleur

Jmad said:


> new addition to the simpson family?


 
Nah, they're just friends of mine.


----------



## ChrisFromTwistedInc

*Link broken *


----------



## lostprophet

High Rouleur said:


> Bad picture, but I don't care. Here's me with some friends.


 
 that is so funny


----------



## ScottS

kemizz said:


> friend of mine shot this one when he was trying out my 10.5


 
Heck, ill take the camera and then get the shutter fixed! 

Sweet pic BTW


----------



## hawkeye

I saw it first!


----------



## That One Guy

TCimages said:


>




is it just me or does he look a little like Keanu Reeves?


----------



## Tennessee Landscape




----------



## chantal7

High Rouleur said:


> Bad picture, but I don't care. Here's me with some friends.


 
Hey! Those are my friends, too! ........ Except, someone stole his remote  So I had to hold his hand 

*Link broken *


----------



## ga_shooter




----------



## TCimages

That One Guy said:


> is it just me or does he look a little like Keanu Reeves?


 
I wish.  thanks tho


----------



## bhop




----------



## richiehwrd

mmmm canon


----------



## John_Olexa

Me, minus about 3 more tattoos (2 of them on my neck)


----------



## Danimal_Inc

here's one i took a little while back


----------



## TCimages

great pic Danimal.  I like the PP


----------



## HaydenS

*Link broken *


----------



## DSLR noob

Wow! When did my thread get stickied? I'm honored.


----------



## lockwood81

ga_shooter said:


>


 
Nice "guns".        ...pun  :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto

*Link broken ...*


----------



## JodieO

I thought I posted to this... not sure... here's me with my silver reflector...


----------



## frankxdelrosario




----------



## Katziceblueyes

*Link broken *


----------



## Kaiii-LaMa-Ree

wooooo!  ahha This was taken during Chrimbo!  I loveee this picture soo much :]  I like your picture by the waay


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~*

_*Link broken* _


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

edit......


----------



## Puscas

Okay, looked at the Simpson-bench pics and those reminded me of my bench-pic. Yes, I'm the one on the right...:er: (she does seem happy to see me, or am I imagining things...)










pascal


----------



## Parkerman

There's one of me for now. Same as my avatar.


----------



## TCimages

Ashley. For a snapshot, I really like this picture. I'm sure all the guys will agree... You're a beautiful young woman. 


Kewl hair Parkerman!!


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~*

TCimages said:


> Ashley. For a snapshot, I really like this picture. I'm sure all the guys will agree... You're a beautiful young woman.
> 
> 
> Kewl hair Parkerman!!


 

*Thank you! :blulsh2:*


----------



## Danimal_Inc

one more of me


----------



## Trenton Romulox

*Link broken ...*


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~*

*Link broken *


----------



## TCimages

lol.  You do an excellent job of self portraits.  Too cute!


----------



## the_fatman

One of me in myspace mode lol i need a new pic


----------



## ksven

Me, tired at 12AM.


----------



## ksven

I also look like i'm on something, but I swear i'm not.


----------



## lifeafter2am

Did you change the picture?  That wasn't the same one I just saw!


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~*

TCimages said:


> lol. You do an excellent job of self portraits. Too cute!


 

*Haha thank you!*


----------



## ksven

If your talking to me, yea. I put the wrong picture up. Too many on photobucket.


----------



## lifeafter2am

ksven said:


> If your talking to me, yea. I put the wrong picture up. Too many on photobucket.



I liked the other one too.


----------



## ksven

Picture of me at 11:30, just starting to get tired.


----------



## Puscas

ksven said:


> I also look like i'm on something, but I swear i'm not.












pascal


----------



## ksven

hah, well i noticed my left eye was slightly more closed then the right eye. giving that  'whoooaaa mannn. whatt?' kinda look.


----------



## Katziceblueyes

*Link broken *


----------



## Spidy

*Link broken *


----------



## AspiringArchitect

An older self portrait







One with the girlfriend.








And what i really look like


----------



## reignmkr




----------



## eye-capture

*Link broken *


----------



## chantal7




----------



## lifeafter2am

chantal7 said:


>



You love this picture don't ya?


----------



## cripple.lily




----------



## chantal7

lifeafter2am said:


> You love this picture don't ya?



Yes! I do! lmao - I wonder if you're the only one that noticed :lmao:


----------



## lifeafter2am

chantal7 said:


> Yes! I do! lmao - I wonder if you're the only one that noticed :lmao:



I just noticed that you work out in slippers!  lol!!


----------



## Mesoam

the first thing i thought...need to get you some:coffee:



ksven said:


> I also look like i'm on something, but I swear i'm not.


----------



## chantal7

lifeafter2am said:


> I just noticed that you work out in slippers!  lol!!



What if my feet were cold?  lmao - :lmao:


----------



## spiffybeth




----------



## LaFoto

Oh. You need to go see an orthopedist, I think! Real quick!!! I am WORRIED, spiffy Beth!


----------



## lifeafter2am

chantal7 said:


> What if my feet were cold?  lmao - :lmao:



Then your not doing a good job working out!  









(although from the pictures that does not seem the case)


----------



## kundalini

LaFoto said:


> Oh. You need to go see an orthopedist, I think! Real quick!!! I am WORRIED, spiffy Beth!


That too Corrina, but my first thought was for Beth to lay off the "ludes".


----------



## Eric794




----------



## Eric794




----------



## Silver.Winged.Demon

That's me!
Photography by: John Gavin


----------



## spiffybeth

LaFoto said:


> Oh. You need to go see an orthopedist, I think! Real quick!!! I am WORRIED, spiffy Beth!



thanks for the concern, corinna! 



kundalini said:


> That too Corrina, but my first thought was for Beth to lay off the "ludes".



how did you know about my addiction?


----------



## Jewel32

and this is me folks, Jewel. Bigger version of the avatar,lol


----------



## Silver.Winged.Demon

Jewel32 said:


> and this is me folks, Jewel. Bigger version of the avatar,lol



lovely image


----------



## chantal7

lifeafter2am said:


> Then your not doing a good job working out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (although from the pictures that does not seem the case)



:lmao:

I never work out - lol!!!  :blulsh2:


----------



## Sontizzle

*Link broken *


----------



## Tinkgrrbell

*Link broken *


----------



## lomo

Lomo-tastic. 

We need a lomography gallery, though I don't see much of it on here so maybe not, as I think I would be the only who would post in it.


----------



## 93rdcurrent

Boo!


----------



## Silver.Winged.Demon

I am tied up on the table on the bottom by Model Keleigh Black


----------



## 93rdcurrent

Silver.Winged.Demon said:


> I am tied up on the table on the bottom by Model Keleigh Black


Alrighty then... you officially rock! :evil:


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~*

*Link broken *


----------



## TCimages

*~*AshleyRenae*~* said:


> *Another of me I just took, powty face, hehe! *


 
gorgeous


----------



## Parkerman

Got this one today, No sunglasses this time.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~*

TCimages said:


> gorgeous


 

*hehe thank you!*  :blushing:


----------



## GeorgeUK

Nothing exciting or artistic, just some shots from Cyprus last year.

Me on the hospital surgical ward during my elective (I'm the one on the right btw! )





Me sitting on a rock!






I'll sort out a proper self-portait when I get the time! :thumbup:


----------



## JRob




----------



## Parkerman

One more from today, and thats it for awhile maybe.. lol


----------



## LaFoto'sSister

Somewhere in here it is me. I am nicely slim here. I am working to get nearly there.


----------



## Antarctican

Out of my element... "Antarctican" at the beach


----------



## AngieDoogles

Me and my hubby.


----------



## Silver.Winged.Demon

*Link broken *


----------



## kundalini

Antarctican said:


> Out of my element... "Antarctican" at the beach


 
Is it the lack of snow then?  Surely there's fish about.  :lmao:

Nice photo.


----------



## Shibby!

Parkerman said:


> Got this one today, No sunglasses this time.


 

Good picture.  Nice contrast, light, and expression.  I like the brick background too.

I suck at portraits, but I hope to get better.


----------



## nealjpage

Silver.Winged.Demon said:


>



Love the door-knocker labret.


----------



## Shibby!

here's my ugly mug.  I hate being in pictures, so basically I was testing my lighting (which is not going well) and thought I'd do a little picture.

Who thought studio lights would be so difficult?


----------



## Renair

*Link broken *


----------



## Battou

*Link broken *


----------



## spine

taken sometime last month when it was actually cold in January for the first time in a few years!


----------



## 93rdcurrent

spine said:


> taken sometime last month when it was actually cold in January for the first time in a few years!


Is your avatar of Genesis P Orridge from Psychic TV?


----------



## spine

negative, that's Maynard James Keenan of Tool


----------



## lifeafter2am

spine said:


> negative, that's Maynard James Keenan of Tool



Who is awesome was the end of that sentence!


----------



## 93rdcurrent

I should've known I saw them play last month here in Spokane.


----------



## Silver.Winged.Demon

*Link broken *


----------



## sabbath999




----------



## Pinto

*Link broken *


----------



## 63square

I haven't posted much as of yet but here is a pic of my girlfriend and I.


----------



## EYEAM4ANARCHY

...all me baby!


----------



## Toaster

*Link broken *


----------



## 93rdcurrent

Cool hat. Reminds me of Clockwork Orange.


----------



## Toaster

Silver.Winged.Demon said:


> I am tied up on the table on the bottom by Model Keleigh Black


 
Fabulous photo.

Theatrical supply places usually sell cotton rope.


----------



## 93rdcurrent

This one was taken yesterday. Not professional but should it be???


----------



## Silver.Winged.Demon

nealjpage said:


> Love the door-knocker labret.


it is a slave ring but close



Toaster said:


> Fabulous photo.
> 
> Theatrical supply places usually sell cotton rope.


 
I got it at a hardware store for $3 for 100 feet.


*Link broken*

I know this image is blurry and it is because my camera PMSed on me. (Focus wasn't working but it is fixed now)

but it has an interesting effect with my velvet corset top and my skin


----------



## JeremyEnda

*Link broken *


----------



## nealjpage

Silver.Winged.Demon said:


> it is a slave ring but close



_Slave_ ring!  That's right.


----------



## Arch




----------



## LaFoto

Why are you so sad, Arch???

I posted this one in a thread of its own, but I just post it here again, and this is how I feel most of the time:


----------



## JohnMF

Silver.Winged.Demon said:


> I am tied up on the table on the bottom by Model Keleigh Black



Amy Winehouse is your midwife?

nice shot btw


----------



## Silver.Winged.Demon

JohnMF said:


> Amy Winehouse is your midwife?
> 
> nice shot btw




thank you

http://www.gavinphoto.com

my mentor and friend John Gavin took it of me


----------



## kevinblahh




----------



## SBlanca

That's me.....sometimes..


----------



## flipstylephoto

I'm much more comfortable behind the lens instead of in front of it...

Larger version of my avatar
*Link broken...*

and my Narcissistic shot of the month...lol!! taken last night, so don't expect any more shots of me any time soon!


----------



## Tangerini

Antarctican said:


> Out of my element... "Antarctican" at the beach



Such a lovely photo!  And you look quite happy to be "out of your element"


----------



## JeremyEnda

flipstylephoto said:


> I'm much more comfortable behind the lens instead of in front of it...
> 
> Larger version of my avatar
> *Link broken ...*
> 
> and my Narcissistic shot of the month...lol!! taken last night, so don't expect any more shots of me any time soon!


don't hurt me!!!


----------



## Vaporous

Its been awhile since I posted in here. Just did this one over the weekend.


----------



## flipstylephoto

JeremyEnda said:


> don't hurt me!!!



lol...I'm the farthest you can get from a mean person.


----------



## SBlanca

im quite impressed with all these photos, they're all very good...im ashamed of mine  i don't actually look like that normally..haha


----------



## frankxdelrosario

one from today.


----------



## PNA

*Link broken *


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ I remember your former av....you haven't changed much at all!


----------



## Lacey Anne

This is me. Taken by my favorite photographer, Sara Chapman.


----------



## TCimages

What a cute shot Lacey


----------



## Lacey Anne

TCimages said:


> What a cute shot Lacey


Hey thanks!


----------



## PNA

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ I remember your former av....you haven't changed much at all!


 
Thanks.....


When you reach my age, you don't change very much....everything just 
f
a
l
l
s :lmao:


----------



## dklod

Silver.Winged.Demon said:


> it is a slave ring but close
> 
> 
> 
> I got it at a hardware store for $3 for 100 feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this image is blurry and it is because my camera PMSed on me. (Focus wasn't working but it is fixed now)
> 
> but it has an interesting effect with my velvet corset top and my skin


 
Stunning, I love it.


----------



## NJMAN

Lacey Anne said:


> This is me. Taken by my favorite photographer, Sara Chapman.


 
This is a great portrait Lacey!  Thanks for sharing. 

NJ


----------



## ztekneq

*Link broken *


----------



## NJMAN

Vaporous said:


> Its been awhile since I posted in here. Just did this one over the weekend.


 
This is so beautiful and elegant Melis!


----------



## Sarah23

I dont have any nice, artistic pictures of me yet...im still losing baby weight from my daughter and if anyone comes close to me with a camera pointed in MY direction, they better watch out!

But....here ya go...this was this past fall with my son, Noah...a few weeks after my daughter was born. I got dragged out of the house to the pumpkin patch....with a VERY grumpy little boy! We couldn't get him to smile for anything!


----------



## gsga

this is me. yeehaw.




uuuuuhhh... yeah.


----------



## aadhils

*Link broken *


----------



## 93rdcurrent

Great shots everyone! What an interesting group we are.


----------



## Alex_B

*Link broken *


----------



## Seefutlung

Lacey Anne said:


> This is me. Taken by my favorite photographer, Sara Chapman.


Hey Lacey Anne-

You look much like my daughter Sarah Rose:




(on the left of course)

Gary


----------



## runner10




----------



## Hooligan Dan

How's everyone? 
Not new to photography, but new to these boards.


----------



## PNA

Alex_B said:


> _]*Link broken* [/_[/B]quote]
> 
> ByGod, you are a handsome dude.....!!!!!


----------



## Alex_B

PNA said:


> ByGod, you are a handsome dude.....!!!!!



I hope you have said that because some woman told you to say so!


----------



## PNA

Alex_B said:


> I hope you have said that because some woman told you to say so!


 
Don't get too carried away, my friend.........


----------



## shootLib

[/IMG]


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

Messing around with my new 50mm f1.8


----------



## kevinblahh




----------



## LizzyQ

*Link broken *


----------



## Ajay

^^I love maternity shots.

Finally discovered for myself how hard it is to focus a self portrait. Noisy, oof and blew the highlights on the hoodie - but here is an updated photo of me.


----------



## Big Bully

This was taken by my favorite photographer of all time... Kevin Orton


----------



## dpolston

This is a shot (shots) of me taken at a session last week. We were playing around with some lighting and a friend of mine (that wants to get into photography) was shooting these with my stuff.

I put the trio together just because I thought it was funny.


----------



## Big Bully

dpolston said:


> This is a shot (shots) of me taken at a session last week. We were playing around with some lighting and a friend of mine (that wants to get into photography) was shooting these with my stuff.
> 
> I put the trio together just because I thought it was funny.


 

How comical! I love it!! I love your facial expressions, they are priceless!!!


----------



## 93rdcurrent

I think his avatar is brilliant too! Opus in '08!!!


----------



## MarcusM

Decent shots of me are hard to come by so I had to post this one from almost 2 years ago:


----------



## spiffybeth

marcus, your avatar and that picture you posted look totally different. its not a bad thing, its just an observation


----------



## NJMAN

ok, I am almost never seen in front of the camera, always behind the lens, because I like taking photos more than having ones taken of me.  But my daughter took this shot, and I thought she did a pretty good job, so I thought I would post it.  However, I could have done a little better with the lighting.  The ratio is too even, and I need a bit more shadow on the broad side of my face.  But anyway, here goes nothin'


----------



## MarcusM

spiffybeth said:


> marcus, your avatar and that picture you posted look totally different. its not a bad thing, its just an observation



haha, really? They both are actually around the same time. It's probably the scruff on my face.


----------



## spiffybeth

NJMAN said:


>



brown hair and blue eyes. sexy!


----------



## Village Idiot

Posting the small ones here. Larger ones accessable by clicking through to the Flickr page.

I'm really shy. When I'm in public I have to wear my mask and hood/cloak or I get panic attacks:




It happened shortly after I got caught pulling this big hit for the Durtburg Mafia. I've since fled to Maryland:




I was always happier in my former, pre-mob life. I was a sailor off the shores of Alaska. Fame destroyed it all and when I finally made it onto The Deadliest Catch, I knew I could never go back to being a simple fisherman:




So here I am just trying to live my life without any interruptions and always keeping an eye out for the man:




Just remember...I'm always watching...


----------



## eterrisinCYQX

Orgnoi1 said:


> Here are a few of me taken by my girlfriend at various locations...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note to self... STOP putting my foot on the rail*
> 
> Winter Fun!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At work at the railroad... WITHOUT a camera


 
Dude, you must have FROZEN in that helmet without goggles.​


----------



## Vaporous

.......the man, the myth, the legend has been revealed:mrgreen: Nice shot 





NJMAN said:


> ok, I am almost never seen in front of the camera, always behind the lens, because I like taking photos more than having ones taken of me. But my daughter took this shot, and I thought she did a pretty good job, so I thought I would post it. However, I could have done a little better with the lighting. The ratio is too even, and I need a bit more shadow on the broad side of my face. But anyway, here goes nothin'


----------



## Mesoam

when you're ripping powder turns you actually get quite hot, i find my self goggle-less from time to time as well



eterrisinCYQX said:


> Dude, you must have FROZEN in that helmet without goggles.​


----------



## NJMAN

spiffybeth said:


> brown hair and blue eyes. sexy!


 
aww, you are a sweetheart Beth!!


----------



## NJMAN

Vaporous said:


> .......the man, the myth, the legend has been revealed:mrgreen: Nice shot


 
What????  Who are you talking about??   ya, I wish...haha 

Thanks, and this is probably the only portrait you will ever see of me, gray hair and all.  hee hee... :greenpbl:


----------



## skier66




----------



## eterrisinCYQX

Mesoam said:


> when you're ripping powder turns you actually get quite hot, i find my self goggle-less from time to time as well


 
I miss powder.​


----------



## Sontizzle

shootLib said:


> [/IMG]


your beautiful!


----------



## lockwood81

skier66 said:


>


 
Dude you are really small!!    Cool shot.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~*

*Link broken *


----------



## nealjpage

*~*AshleyRenae*~* said:


> _]Link broken [/_[/B]quote]


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~*

nealjpage said:


>


 

:blushing:


----------



## Sontizzle

*Link broken *


----------



## Soto

*Link broken *


----------



## AmberA100

*Links broken *


----------



## crazy_dragonlady

Glad I took a photo of myself.... ok.. maybe not! 






And another one of me doing what I love to do... my hubby took this one:






ttfn
CDL.


----------



## RKW3

Well here's a candid my dad's friend took of me while we were shooting at the LA zoo.






I'm mysterious haha.


----------



## SBlanca

hope its not a problem, bit bored so thought i would post some more photos of myself..

me singing with my band...







me sporting a t-shirt that says "make the scary republican go away"...i made it myself...

also drinking beer..







me when i had long hair....it's growing back now though


----------



## 68Whiskey

​


----------



## DIBStephanie

Here's Mine


----------



## Sim

*Link broken *


----------



## shootLib




----------



## milavidal




----------



## TCimages

beautiful milavidal.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## kevinblahh




----------



## 93rdcurrent

shootLib said:


>


 
I really like this one. Good shot! Not that you submitted it for critique but I like it.


----------



## Wyjid

why is it that someone else always takes your favorite picture of yourself?

me by me (doing what i do)





me by my sister (when im not behind the camera)


----------



## leaving0hio

eh...it's recent - my wife took it this afternoon.


----------



## nealjpage

shootLib said:


>



Very pretty, Lib!  (Can I call you Lib?)


----------



## Toni Marie

Me at my wedding my aunt took the picture.


----------



## spiffybeth

^^ is your avatar you?


----------



## kundalini




----------



## nealjpage

That's pretty bad-ass, Kundalini!


----------



## SS3

I thought Id throw this one of me out there:






Not the best pic but w/e I didnt take it lol


----------



## Toni Marie

spiffybeth said:


> ^^ is your avatar you?[/quote
> 
> Yes thats me


----------



## THORHAMMER

*Link broken *


----------



## shootLib




----------



## nealjpage

THORHAMMER said:


> _]Link broken [/_[/B]quote]


----------



## THORHAMMER

*Link broken *


----------



## THORHAMMER

*Link broken *


----------



## 3.14




----------



## Rand0m411

Hmmmm hard to find pics of myself without a beer in my hand. Its either the beer or a camera, cant help it...





Hanging out with friends.





My wife hates my "Evil" face.





My Daughter and I


----------



## 93rdcurrent

3.14 said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Double H




----------



## crazy_dragonlady

I'm assuming that's a multiple exposure of you in different positions? I really like that, it's unique.

You're not far from us, we're in Oley, PA.   Just an observation.

ttfn
CDL.


----------



## i-photogadget




----------



## markderoophotography

Models love me!






and now without a lack of oxigen


----------



## Melanie

I'm the one on the right


----------



## NJMAN

Melanie said:


> I'm the one on the right


 
Are you sure?


----------



## ryan7783

*Link broken *


----------



## jilleenphoto

​*Link broken*​


----------



## DragonHeart

dang, have been here for a bit and have never posted a pic of myself... here I am, hope I dont scare anyone.  Please forgive this pic, it was taken with a cell phone.


----------



## Nacho

New here, but here are a few of me.

Tried to get my dog to look at the camera for a shot, he decided to plant a big lickery kiss on my face instead. Yeah I needed to shave too 





Here I got one of my old quads stuck in the mud.





A cool action shot of me riding my Raptor.


----------



## LaFoto

Nacho said:


>


 
Oh dear, just you wait until you get home and mommy sees what you've done to your *new* t-shirt!!! :shock: :greenpbl: 

Welcome to ThePhotoForum.


----------



## lostprophet

Melanie said:


> I'm the one on the right



wow! where was that?


----------



## Nacho

LaFoto said:


> Oh dear, just you wait until you get home and mommy sees what you've done to your *new* t-shirt!!! :shock: :greenpbl:
> 
> Welcome to ThePhotoForum.


Thanks! 
Luckily I did my own laundry so I didn't have to deal with the wrath of a wife. layball:


----------



## pilotgirl2007

*Link broken *


----------



## Nacho

Wow, striking! Are those peepers gray, or just edited? Or maybe its my POS monitor not displaying correctly... :mrgreen:


----------



## Double H

crazy_dragonlady said:


> I'm assuming that's a multiple exposure of you in different positions? I really like that, it's unique.
> 
> You're not far from us, we're in Oley, PA.   Just an observation.
> 
> ttfn
> CDL.



Thanks, it was fun trying it. Yea, I'm in Amishland, nah vonst.


----------



## Exhale

Took this yesterday morning like 20 minutes after waking up





this is a random one, I kinda just pointed and shot.


----------



## MissMia

*Link broken *


----------



## Antarctican

It's a tough life, but someone's gotta do it!


----------



## MissMia

Antarctican said:


> It's a tough life, but someone's gotta do it!


 
I needed it after my Drs appt!


----------



## kundalini

MissMia said:


> Poolside today


............but of course we are letting you off the hook for not having "a suit" on only because you're temporarily disabled.

Next time though............


----------



## MissMia

Thanks for the pass K. :mrgreen:


----------



## Exhale

I wish! I just got home from helping people get Unstuck  from the snow haha, I used my truck and pulled 14 cars out. It was a good night


----------



## eravedesigns

Wadup!!! lol dancing with the new lens....


----------



## soul.glo




----------



## momof3girls

*Link broken *


----------



## SBlanca

hey soul.glo, cool hair


----------



## spiffybeth

soul.glo said:


>


awesome hair!


----------



## AniNic

*Link broken *


----------



## caspertodd

Me before my daughter...













Me with my daughter...


----------



## soul.glo

SBlanca said:


> hey soul.glo, cool hair





spiffybeth said:


> awesome hair!



Thanks!

Don't rock the fro too often since I work in finance, but every now and again I set it free.

Aloha!


----------



## TRod73

Man do I hate self pics..... lol


----------



## Parkerman

2 from the other day.. Just pretty much throwing the camera up.


----------



## kundalini

Maybe this should go in the 'You and Your Camera' thread.


----------



## DarknGorgeous




----------



## spiffybeth




----------



## SrBiscuit

here's me looking thrilled to be at work.
taken about 10minutes go.






:mrgreen:

taken with one of those crappy aiptek video/still cams....all i had on me.


----------



## SwEetAbbOttMeOHmy

Ok be sparing I don't normally get in front of the camera.  My husband actually took this pic.


----------



## yellowjeep

eravedesigns said:


> Wadup!!! lol dancing with the new lens....



The 50 1.7 is a sweet lens no doubt. Same lens on a a100


----------



## eravedesigns

yellowjeep said:


> The 50 1.7 is a sweet lens no doubt. Same lens on a a100



I was using the sigma 10-20 not a 50mm but I have that lens too


----------



## 391615

yellowjeep said:


> The 50 1.7 is a sweet lens no doubt. Same lens on a a100


 
I love this shot, nice crop, I was actually just thinking of a similar shot, more to the right though.


----------



## yellowjeep

eravedesigns said:


> I was using the sigma 10-20 not a 50mm but I have that lens too




Should have known the because of the wide angle. I was just going of your sig...Still a sweet shot.

And thanks 391615


----------



## 391615

*Link broken *


----------



## Snap Happy

My skin is not really this good - heh


----------



## ferny

You are all very scary people.


----------



## TCimages

Snap Happy said:


> My skin is not really this good - heh



*
WOW.  Gorgeous!!*


----------



## BoblyBill

It's been awhile....


----------



## canonrebel

Garbz said:


> Anyone else here find the singles advert posted by midnitejam followed by souljourney's very suggestive expression funny?


If that's a pic of you in your avatar, I definitely understand why you're upset. Maybe a little jealous?


----------



## K_Pugh

Well maybe not the greatest of pics to get a look at my features but hey.. i prefer it this way lol






i use film so wasn't sure how it'd turn out, tried two exposures and i guess i got sort of lucky.


----------



## wmbeaver

Here's one from a few months ago of me playing Guitar Hero 3:





This happened a few months ago, I smashed my head open on the gym floor:





And the most recent one, a few weeks old, I was cleaning TP out of a tree:


----------



## beckyh

*Link broken *http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=474215&id=501407530


----------



## Miss Cogs

*Link broken *


----------



## da9girl

this is me






and my camera!


----------



## kundalini

da9girl said:


> this is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AWESOME PHOTO*
> 
> and my camera!


oh, a canon shooter......well, okay, if you must....  :lmao:


----------



## Rachelsne

this thread makes me want to practice my self portraits


----------



## flygning

Wishing for cooler weather.  I sit here at 1030 at night, wondering why it is 90 degrees in here.  To top it all off, my computer is overheating in my lap.


----------



## Trenton Romulox

*Link broken *


----------



## Wyjid

*MY* Guinness!


----------



## HDPIX

Here I am, in my dorm room 







And me very recently at home on the trail : )


----------



## JeromeMorrow

Well, after browsing through all the photos of fellow tpf members I though I'd get in on the craze. I just found these shots on my computer, haven't done a self portrait yet, but I'll post it when I do.

Prom after party:





*Second link gone *


----------



## JeromeMorrow

*Link broken *


----------



## Deebo

Shezzzzzzzzzzzzz
What a bunch of stunners, never seen a forum packed full of great looking people

Keep it up folkd
Dee


----------



## tylenol7




----------



## Rachelsne

Waiitng for my husband to finish in a store, so what else was there to do but take pictures of my self LOL


----------



## doenoe

*Link broken *


----------



## PushingTin

This is me


----------



## JeromeMorrow

Images disappeared.

Halloween:





Photoshop:


----------



## cjkriebel

Hey everyone my name is jen and this is a picture of me and my youngest daughter Alexis.


----------



## pktdozer

This is a picture I just did quickly over the last half an hour.  Probably redo it a little better when I learn photoshop better.








Its an idea I had for a while.  I had been growing out my beard and hair and felt it was time to finally "clean up" my look.  So I took a before picture.  Then I shaved and trimmed my hair and took the after picture.  Then photoshoped them together added some backgrounds and viola.  Not too bad for a beginner, if I do say so myself.


----------



## PhotoDonkey

*Link broken *


----------



## Stratman




----------



## Bigpopa




----------



## wmbeaver

Just shaved my head:


----------



## melography

Selfportrait


----------



## LynziMarie

hehe i'm seriously brand new... joined yesterday! But this forum has so many good lookin' people! JEEZ! Idk if I wanna post my pic! haha
this thread made me laugh, too... you crazy photographer types... so funny. haha





there's me


----------



## doenoe

*Link broken *


----------



## Antarctican

Love it, Daan! How appropriate.





Zwanzig


----------



## Graelwyn

Self Portrait.


----------



## anubis404

Me and some friends at a choir competition.







I'm the one with black hair.

*second link broken *


----------



## awhitenoise

This is me, self shot taken with a point and shoot olympus camera, will be getting my first dslr within a few days hopefully


----------



## amkphotography

Real Name: Andrea
Age: 22
Location: Arvada, Colorado

I have been interested in photography for quite some time. Seriously interested since high school, but getting more serious. I've always taken pictures though, yet they were never all that good, but I must say I am proud of my accomplishments thus far in improving. :mrgreen: I live to take pictures, basically. Back in 2006, I sort of became the official photographer of the Colorado Cruisers car club, so I photograph a lot of car shows and while that's fun, I like to play paparazzi most and snap portraits.


----------



## amkphotography

You are really pretty, but this photo in itself is stunning. Did you do any Photoshop work to it? 



melography said:


> Selfportrait


----------



## iflynething

Ok, after two hours of looking at all 1,064 posts and 22 pages, I have come to the conclusion that ilyfel need to live in North Carolina......

In the hotel during a dance competition. I have more to share..........let's wait 







~Michael~


----------



## LaFoto

anubis404 said:


> Me and some friends at a choir competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one with black hair.


 
Oh.
You are a boy!
Oops.
In my thinking you were not... 

What voice do you sing?
What's the name of your choir?
Any of your music online?


----------



## TCimages

ok, I had to take a pic of myself so I thought I share another.  I'm modeling my Macro Gear.  The dark colors help prevent scaring off the subjects.     This was taken with my Canon wireless setup.  Man I love that setup.


----------



## NoelNTexas




----------



## trinovid

its meeeeeeee


----------



## amkphotography

You look very official. 



TCimages said:


> ok, I had to take a pic of myself so I thought I share another. I'm modeling my Macro Gear. The dark colors help prevent scaring off the subjects.  This was taken with my Canon wireless setup. Man I love that setup.


----------



## Sontizzle

i should of been a cowboy


----------



## EricBrian

*Link broken *


----------



## iflynething

Here's another







~Michael~


----------



## matic08

Here I is!  I look so much better in b&w


----------



## King Mango

dangerwoman said:


> sup myspace picturesssss


Finally someone else with freckles!
Well 200 posts is about my attention span limit for a thread no matter how cool it is. Gonna start back up tomorrow. Nice to meet you all.

I can usually be found with something stringed in my hands... (place is thrashed. I'm moving to Texas next week. From California. Gonna be an adventure!)


----------



## Lacey Anne

Ah, my mom took this of me over the weekend. I'm not entirely thrilled with it. I'm going through "I don't like the way I look" phase. Oh well.


----------



## Renair

*Link broken *


----------



## King Mango

DigitalDiva said:


> _]Link broken [/_[/B]quote]
> See? A blown out photo can be a keeper


----------



## Corry

doenoe said:


> Here is a new pics of me, been a while since i posted in this thread
> *Link broken *


 
suhWEET! I need to come into this thread more often!!!


----------



## Corry

TCimages said:


> ok, I had to take a pic of myself so I thought I share another.  I'm modeling my Macro Gear.  The dark colors help prevent scaring off the subjects.     This was taken with my Canon wireless setup.  Man I love that setup.



I REALLY need to come into this thread more often!


----------



## Rachelsne

Me in my red dress, I was really out taking pics of a friend but got her to take a few of me too (she used P mode)


----------



## MACollum

This is a picture of my son and me. At 9, he's almost as big as me already. We were holed up in a hotel room in Arizona while dh was sleeping in his truck. After a few hours we got bored and amused ourselves by taking turns with the camera. My 6 year old daughter snapped this one.


----------



## Sontizzle

Rachelsne said:


> Me in my red dress, I was really out taking pics of a friend but got her to take a few of me too (she used P mode)


cutie!


----------



## darich

Sontizzle said:


> cutie!


I'll second that!


----------



## dklod

Rachelsne said:


> Me in my red dress, I was really out taking pics of a friend but got her to take a few of me too (she used P mode)


 
What a great shot...subject not bad either


----------



## Samriel




----------



## The Empress

So I went to Mexico, so here's the beach...


----------



## AverageJoe

Empress, your first photo looks like a CK ad.  That's neither bad nor good, just what I thought of when I saw it.


----------



## Sontizzle

The Empress said:


> So I went to Mexico, so here's the beach...


beautiful!


----------



## LunarFlame

wow! So many beautiful people!

here are a few of myself!


----------



## poppy67

One of me!


----------



## lockwood81

I haven't posted here in a long time....so here goes:


----------



## dab_20

Some good lookin people on here! 
Here's me... I put some weird effect on it in PS but I think I deleted the original


----------



## JorgeRegula




----------



## toots23

My name is Juanita I am new here


----------



## The Empress

toots23 said:


> My name is Juanita I am new here


 
WELCOME!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes

your mirror is MAD dutty. clean dat ****.


----------



## Rhys

Heh. Here's a self-portrait....


----------



## AverageJoe

Rhys, here's an obvious question... What's With The Gun?


----------



## TCimages

JorgeRegula said:


>



This is a really cute shot.  I like it


----------



## lockwood81

TCimages said:


> This is a really cute shot. I like it


 
Agreed :thumbup:, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Rhys

AverageJoe said:


> Rhys, here's an obvious question... What's With The Gun?



Just a little personal protection


----------



## ericmo

heres me


----------



## Rachelsne

I love looking at this thread

its so interesting seeing what people looklike


----------



## wmbeaver

Here I am standing on the top of the Stratosphere.  You can see a little bit of the Las Vegas strip right above my left shoulder





Here is my dad and I standing on an overlook over the Hoover Dam:


----------



## jeffie7

Picture that was taken awhile ago using my Sony H2.
I placed the camera on the table aimed at that chair, hit the timer button and sat down before the shot went off.


----------



## blueheeler101

This is one of the first pictures taken with my new camera, me on my Honda  . Thanks, Chris


----------



## toofpaste




----------



## sunshinedaydream

I couldn't decide..


----------



## toofpaste

You look like fun


----------



## Kimberly81

This is kinda old, like 6 months or so


----------



## MyNameIsChris

Hm, this picture is about 2 months old.


----------



## sunshinedaydream

toofpaste said:


> You look like fun


 
I am


----------



## toofpaste

sunshinedaydream said:


> I am


 
Perfect reply.


----------



## azfishfool

Eh first post why not here





thats me fish tank moon lights in the background

and a pic for ericmo judging by the shirt is into lowered trucks, my s10


----------



## Jen Puleo

I had a heck of a time taking a shot of myself in the mirror.






Laughing at myself for standing in front of the mirror snapping photos like this!


----------



## Icon72

Rachelsne said:


> I love looking at this thread
> 
> its so interesting seeing what people looklike


 
Agreed. It's interesting to see how people perceive themselves as well. Who's real, who seems to be comfotable with themselves. You can tell a lot from a photo.


----------



## K_Pugh

It's definitely a thread that i like to check up on, interesting as yous have said and yeah you can tell a lot from someone's self portrait.

here's a recent one of me experimenting with flash, my last portrait was a bit too mysterious.



http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v407/Project_Sapphire/flashport_bw-r.jpg


----------



## Alan Ellis




----------



## Vaporous

Hello! Haven't posted in here in a while. This was taken last sunday. Me and my "tank".


----------



## Rock

Here is one for y'all....


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver

What a great shot......... OF YOU of course!! LOL



Vaporous said:


> Hello! Haven't posted in here in a while. This was taken last sunday. Me and my "tank".


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver

1. 



2.




3.


----------



## nealjpage

Vaporous said:


> Hello! Haven't posted in here in a while. This was taken last sunday. Me and my "tank".



Hmm.  I sorta want to buy a Nikon now...


----------



## toofpaste

Tyjax told me to wear it


----------



## LynziMarie

toofpaste said:


> Tyjax told me to wear it


 
:thumbup:


----------



## Renair

Here's me, probably my best self-portrait!


----------



## macropleasure

took this of myself yesterday


----------



## toofpaste

My ugly mug....


----------



## NJMAN

Vaporous said:


> Hello! Haven't posted in here in a while. This was taken last sunday. Me and my "tank".


 
:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

Hey Melis!  Nice...uh...eh...erm...equipment!  :lmao:


----------



## tirediron

toofpaste said:


> My ugly mug....


 

Holy crap dude... you have to take your camera back to the store... the Nikon label on the prism was put on backwards!!


----------



## toofpaste

tirediron said:


> Holy crap dude... you have to take your camera back to the store... the Nikon label on the prism was put on backwards!!


 

No wonder my picture look like ****!


----------



## Village Idiot

I was trying to catch a sandwich for lunch yesterday. My aluminum foil trap backfired...


----------



## toofpaste

^^  thats awesome


----------



## maverickphoto

Vaporous said:


> Hello! Haven't posted in here in a while. This was taken last sunday. Me and my "tank".


 
ok wheres the tank?


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver

maverickphoto said:


> ok wheres the tank?



I think it was meant to be plural "Tanks" and to boot she owns those tanks.

:hail::lmao:


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

wow thats big camera


----------



## K_Pugh

You people are terrible!  but i can't blame ya's!.. i mean that camera :love:.


And nice one Village Idiot, made me laugh :thumbup:


----------



## Vaporous

That "tank" (as in singular) will be going with me this weekend to a sportscar show Lets just say I get a nice workout carrying it but I love it


----------



## Claff

This was shot at the track last Saturday by a ten year-old who I think is going to turn into a fantastic photographer - not that she's all that bad right now.






I have taken so much crap for my choice in headwear all season long but my head has been remarkably sunburn-free, and not everybody who travels in our little circle can claim that.


----------



## paigegreen916

thaaaats meeeee!


----------



## Alex_B

way too many cuties on 'ere!


----------



## Pugs

Yeah!  There are some seriously attractive women of all ages here!

So... Now I'm gonna mess it up with my mug:







At my company picnic today, I was taking pics for our intranet site and realized that there were none with me in them, so I did the old camera-at-arms-length thing.


----------



## fi0

i am cookie cutter looking i know
but i'm probably the coolest person ever.
hands down  haha. not to be modest or anything lol.
22 raised in jersey just moved to florida took up photography in high school
and became obsessed with it since. finally got my 1st slr for my bday
being im a starving artist i couldnt afford this expensive hobby. so 
thank to my bf i can finally seize a moment in time  hopefully this winter i can go to the mother lands of my parental units (Colombia and Ecuador) and capture some sweet shots.
other than that. The sunshine state will be your eyecandy from me 



heres some point and shoots i took before when i was bored







me and my pitbull Capone






two of my many faces i make when i take pics of myself


----------



## Peanuts

Moi.  Oh yes, thought I should mention I had a bag on my hip so no I am not lopsided and yes I wore sweatpants to this session. I have known this family for a few years so I decided to go casual 






Oh wait... a real picture?  I don't have any recent ones of me quite literally. I think I am on here somewhere a few pages back


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

cool picture peanuts, that person has a beautiful eye!!


----------



## tinfish

Me


----------



## Antarctican




----------



## Puscas

me








pascal


----------



## JohnMF

Rhys said:


> Just a little personal protection



Incase the squirrels steal your tea??


----------



## danmass




----------



## toofpaste




----------



## toofpaste

my lips are so dry


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver

fi0 said:


> i am cookie cutter looking i know
> but i'm probably the coolest person ever.
> hands down  haha. not to be modest or anything lol.
> 22 raised in jersey just moved to florida took up photography in high school
> and became obsessed with it since. finally got my 1st slr for my bday
> being im a starving artist i couldnt afford this expensive hobby. so
> thank to my bf i can finally seize a moment in time  hopefully this winter i can go to the mother lands of my parental units (Colombia and Ecuador) and capture some sweet shots.
> other than that. The sunshine state will be your eyecandy from me
> 
> 
> 
> heres some point and shoots i took before when i was bored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my pitbull Capone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two of my many faces i make when i take pics of myself


 
Is this a personal Ad or a post to a forum........ :hug:::chatty::thumbup:

I love the photos of you but I think I love the dog better.


----------



## fi0

NikonD40x@Denver said:


> Is this a personal Ad or a post to a forum........ :hug:::chatty::thumbup:
> 
> I love the photos of you but I think I love the dog better.


 

to each their own.

and personal ad not quite thanks :mrgreen:

a picture shows u the person..im just letting you guys know more about me..k thnx


----------



## fi0

toofpaste said:


> my lips are so dry


 

hawtt pic


----------



## toofpaste

gracias


----------



## Phazan

My dad took these of me, I think last summer.


----------



## toofpaste

sweet ^^


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver

fi0 said:


> to each their own.
> 
> and personal ad not quite thanks :mrgreen:
> 
> a picture shows u the person..im just letting you guys know more about me..k thnx


 
I meant I think your dog is cute....... and you have a boyfriend so I can't say your cute also, so your dog was the next cutest thing in the pic.


----------



## JPanem




----------



## fi0

NikonD40x@Denver said:


> I meant I think your dog is cute....... and you have a boyfriend so I can't say your cute also, so your dog was the next cutest thing in the pic.


 
hah thanx. well. if you know jersey girls, then u'll understand theyre always on the defensive side 

sorry for misunderstandings :hug::


----------



## fi0

toofpaste said:


> gracias


 
de nada


----------



## fi0

Phazan said:


> My dad took these of me, I think last summer.


 


sweet pics man :mrgreen:


----------



## willard3

Willard3 on a hunting trip.........hunting Federales......this is a very old picture.


----------



## toofpaste

So are you like 98?


----------



## John_Olexa

Posing with my 'scope


----------



## toofpaste

Taking peeping tom to another level since 1992!


----------



## John_Olexa

LOL Yeah you should see the **** that go's on, on the moon when it's full!


----------



## toofpaste




----------



## JohnMF

John_Olexa said:


> Posing with my 'scope



Freud would have a field day with that photo John_O


----------



## Alex_B

NikonD40x@Denver said:


> I meant I think your dog is cute....... and *you have a boyfriend so I can't say your cute* also, so your dog was the next cutest thing in the pic.



can someone explain this to me? 

She is cute, and so it is totally ok to say so.

I think it would be very sad for women, if every married woman and every woman in a relationship would not get any compliments anymore


----------



## Lacey Anne

A recent snap of me. 







Yeah, I'm the girl.


----------



## fi0

Alex_B said:


> can someone explain this to me?
> 
> She is cute, and so it is totally ok to say so.
> 
> I think it would be very sad for women, if every married woman and every woman in a relationship would not get any compliments anymore


 

thank you alex


----------



## Meysha

Well it's been a while since I've posted a self portrait.

So here's my facebook profile pic for the moment..


----------



## Meysha

oh dear, the shadow on my cheek has gone all nasty. I missed that in editing. Will have to fix up.


----------



## Alex_B

It is me in my avatar. I never get any compliments


----------



## fi0

Alex_B said:


> It is me in my avatar. I never get any compliments


 
very sexy


----------



## Lacey Anne

Alex, you hot stud, you!


----------



## Lacey Anne

Meysha said:


> Well it's been a while since I've posted a self portrait.
> 
> So here's my facebook profile pic for the moment..


 Nice lighting on this! I love it! Very dramatic. Also, I used to have a rocking chair JUST like that one. I miss it. Sigh.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Alex_B said:


> can someone explain this to me?
> 
> She is cute, and so it is totally ok to say so.
> 
> I think it would be very sad for women, if every married woman and every woman in a relationship would not get any compliments anymore



Are you sure its ok to still tell a woman she is cute? for reals?


----------



## wlsmoku

hello all! my 1st self portrait...ever!


----------



## Meysha

Good job on your 1st self portrait!

Your ear is missing though...... or did that happen in a freakish accident?


----------



## Trenton Romulox

I just got done goofing around with my flashes out of boredom, but I kinda like:
I title it, "Fight the Light"...


----------



## spiffybeth

two weeks ago. me and my camera


----------



## tirediron

spiffybeth said:


> two weeks ago. me and my camera


 
Huh, you don't look a thing like your avatar...  :raisedbrow:


----------



## wlsmoku

Meysha said:


> Good job on your 1st self portrait!
> 
> Your ear is missing though...... or did that happen in a freakish accident?


 
noob error :x :thumbdown:

thank you though - self portraits are def not so easy to do, thats for sure!





tirediron said:


> Huh, you don't look a thing like your avatar... :raisedbrow:


 
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:thats some funny stuff!!!!


----------



## lostprophet




----------



## Claff

C677T said:


> Are you sure its ok to still tell a woman she is cute? for reals?



Only if it's OK to tell Meysha that her self-portrait makes her look like a corpse.

That's OK if you're into that kind of stuff, but I like ladies who look, well, alive.


----------



## nynfortoo

Lacey Anne said:


> A recent snap of me.
> 
> Yeah, I'm the girl.



That blonde girl's checking out your bum.


----------



## Meysha

Hahahaha! That was a side effect of being bored to death.


----------



## TATTRAT

John_Olexa said:


> Posing with my 'scope



effin nice rig!

and nice to see some ink too!


----------



## Parkerman

I've shaved the pissy excuse for a beard off since then.. lol.


----------



## wlsmoku

TATTRAT said:


> and nice to see some ink too!


 
x2 - I love it :hail:


----------



## Cybermg703

ME


----------



## snowthedirtbub

Bigpopa said:


>



You are a sexy B****! (in a non-homosexual way, of course)


----------



## plentygood




----------



## bdv1973

Me at Rockingham Speedway Rockingham, NC


----------



## Dubious Drewski

Here's one I did a few days ago.  




I grew a beard for the hell of it, but then I decided it wasn't for me.  Before chopping it off, I decided to have something to remember it by.

I like to think of it as a closeup of a criminal mastermind who's sitting in the front lawn of his home, waiting for the nearby cops to approach.  All part of his plan, of course!


----------



## DRoberts

Ok. I'll play.

Wife and me in Vegas







less formal


----------



## Sontizzle

Lacey Anne said:


> A recent snap of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm the girl.


the girl on the far right is totally checking you out!


----------



## tirediron

Came across this one forgotten about on another 'site... figured I might as well put up or shut up.






Your truly...


----------



## nynfortoo

tirediron said:


> Came across this one forgotten about on another 'site... figured I might as well put up or shut up.
> 
> Your truly...



I didn't have a clear image in my mind of how you looked (at a guess), but that's way off. It's very strange seeing people after all you've known of them for months is pure text.

Erm, this is me about six months ago, quickly snapped in the living room with my old S5 IS:







I'll probably take a better pic when I can be bothered.


----------



## spiffybeth

nynfortoo said:


> I didn't have a clear image in my mind of how you looked (at a guess), but that's way off. It's very strange seeing people after all you've known of them for months is pure text.
> 
> Erm, this is me about six months ago, quickly snapped in the living room with my old S5 IS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably take a better pic when I can be bothered.


i didnt take you for young :blushing:
its nice to put a face with a name


----------



## nynfortoo

spiffybeth said:


> i didnt take you for young :blushing:



Yeah, I'm really boring and come across as an old fart


----------



## agrteknolan

Hi, I'm new here, and here I am:





This pic is a few months old, the goat is gone and I have hair now =P


----------



## Monodose

Im new as well, here is a pic of me :blushing:


----------



## cviste

haha nice suite up there !!


----------



## dklod

Well I finally grew the balls to take a photo of myself.


----------



## Pirata

Here is one my wife took of me Saturday night.


----------



## Cameron Cushman

Me on cape cod in mass.


----------



## cviste

nice ^


----------



## visualpoetry

It's so nice to put a face with a name..
This is me and my daughter Brooklyn @ 6.5mo old (taken last week!)


----------



## kostasfmx

Wall art


----------



## DoshKel

Haha.


----------



## RMThompson

Me:


----------



## That7guy




----------



## ShootHoops

A friend took this of me with my D50. I was just having fun, shooting hoops.  If anyone is wondering what my shirt says (most people do wonder), it says My American Heart. They're a rock band that I adore.


----------



## Peanuts

So, since the scenery wasn't exactly fan-flipping-tastic in this part of Iceland and we were stopped for a herd of sheep I thought I would try my hand at the all too cliche 'portrait of self in mirror of any kind' thing.  Let's just say I do much better when I am behind the camera and *only* behind the camera 

So this is me sans sleep, makeup, a good hair-brushing





Oh yes, and since I don't want to be one of those 'narcissistic' types (lol, with that face who would want to be )






Sad day! I just noticed I have arm-blubber going on.


----------



## OregonAmy

DoshKel said:


> Haha.



Hey, aren't you on VeggieBoards?


----------



## Corry

Peanuts said:


> Sad day! I just noticed I have arm-blubber going on.




You call THAT arm blubber?  You are DELUSIONAL woman!


----------



## King Mango

agrteknolan said:


> Hi, I'm new here, and here I am:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is a few months old, the goat is gone and I have hair now =P


 Will Sasso!


----------



## Robstar1619

Okey then..here is me.






This was taken this winter at the troodos mountain.





And this i took today. this morning!..need a shave but taking pics is my priority first:mrgreen:


----------



## Sontizzle

the image quality went to crap after i uploaded, dont know why, its uploaded to flickr


----------



## LilSparkPlug

I just joined up here and figured I'd make my first post here.  There are some very good looking people on this forum. I didn't edit any of these nor are they perfect, I'm a noob.

Me with the D40:





Me doing what I do best, mechanics: 





And a kinda sorta normal one:


----------



## K_Pugh

^--mechanics! that's what i'm talking about  & using axle stands, safety first :thumbup:


----------



## LilSparkPlug

Oh of course!! I had a jackstand underneath either side of the car (not visible in that shot) on the pinch welds.  I knew someone who died from a car coming down on them due to a faulty jack.  Can't take any chances  I was changing out my struts that day.


----------



## BlueEyes01

Ok, not artistic, not great, but its me!


----------



## MightyLeeMoon

Couple self portraits...in blue...


----------



## MightyLeeMoon

Oh...another one...but not a self-shot. ;-)


----------



## Vaporous




----------



## GwagDesigns

From my homepage:


----------



## bace

Vaporous said:


>



Hai!

*swoons*


----------



## bace




----------



## Dubious Drewski

Did I already post one here?  I dunno.

Here's one anyway:


----------



## Cameron Cushman

Another one of me taking a picture of some type of Wasp on the beach, still havent been able to figure out the species name.





And The product that i got.


----------



## vidish




----------



## toofpaste




----------



## Big Bully

This is a picture I took Monday of me.


----------



## simplekym

#1 
*this is my favorite self portrait*







#2
*horrible picture in a nutshell. however, it was an accidental photo that ended up having a lot personality to it. in one snapshot - who i am was captured.*


----------



## DoshKel

OregonAmy said:


> Hey, aren't you on VeggieBoards?



Yea! However... until recently, I haven't been on at all in years. Glad to see you again .


----------



## ChrisOquist

Some of these are really great! Only got through the first page and last page so far, but here's mine:


----------



## DarknGorgeous




----------



## Kage

The last one I did.


----------



## toofpaste

Kage said:


> The last one I did.


 

You by chance...didn't post on ls1.com,....did you?


----------



## Kegger

Here's me doing what I truly love, just slightly ahead of picturing things.

Tore the crap out my pants that day.





Ignore the funny face, I do it with every trick, lol.


----------



## Kage

toofpaste said:


> You by chance...didn't post on ls1.com,....did you?



I dont think I have. Why? Is my photo there?


----------



## Meysha

OH MY GOD!!! There's a huuge monkey thing on your back! Watch out!!



Cameron Cushman said:


> Another one of me taking a picture of some type of Wasp on the beach, still havent been able to figure out the species name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And The product that i got.


----------



## lostprophet

My god your sexy!!!! :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:



Big Bully said:


> This is a picture I took Monday of me.


----------



## Parkerman

Another of me from yesterday.


----------



## toofpaste

Kage said:


> I dont think I have. Why? Is my photo there?


 

Nah, same member name as you....got banned for being an ass..... I thought the guy was hilarious. And he was black.... just wondering.


----------



## Big Bully

lostprophet said:


> My god your sexy!!!! :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


 


Oooh Thank you!!! I knew you would like the leg shot!!!

Here are some I took the other night.
I know I am a dork.. But I was testing out my new camera!


----------



## randerson07

I try to take at least one self portrait with every roll of film I shoot, yeah call me weird.... oh well.

Here are a couple

1. I took this one while out testing a processing technique at 2am




2. Here I am in Savannah GA with two of my favorite things in hand, Sam Adams from the tap, and my camera.(this shot taken by my woman)


----------



## darich

thought about it long enough....time to do it.






This is either just before or just after I bounced my new 24-70mm f2.8 lens off a rock when I lost my balance.
Obviously not taken by me or my camera!!


----------



## Alex_B

darich said:


> thought about it long enough....time to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is either just before or just after I bounced my new 24-70mm f2.8 lens off a rock when I lost my balance.
> Obviously not taken by me or my camera!!



Hey, long time no see!

I lost one of my filters on a rock 3 weeks ago ...


----------



## Otterpop




----------



## Rachelsne

Set up camera, manual focus on a lamp (positioned where my head is going to be) set self timer, run in front of camera and move lamp out the way, placing my head where the camera was focused (hopefully) and pose.


----------



## lostprophet

Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa wait a minute! There is someone on here with otter in their name?? How did I not know this? 



Otterpop said:


>


----------



## Evil Eagle




----------



## Double H

Big Bully is officially hot. 

Please, bully me!


----------



## Goradiogo

One of the best ones I've got.


----------



## Big Bully

Double H said:


> Big Bully is officially hot.
> 
> Please, bully me!


 WOW!!   :blushing: Thanks!! I uh... ummm... When I am not shocked and speechless, I will be a bully again!:blushing:


----------



## 15two3

Im weird/awesome.


----------



## Evil Eagle

Goradiogo said:


> One of the best ones I've got.



How you doin?


----------



## Goradiogo

Evil Eagle said:


> How you doin?




lol, great.


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha... It cracks me up how many people get hit on in this thread. hahahaha


----------



## Alex_B

we need a _Post a nude image of yourself_ thread anyway


----------



## Big Bully

I agree.. That would be awesome.


----------



## Alex_B

Big Bully said:


> I agree.. That would be awesome.



You go first??


----------



## Big Bully

I don't think anybody wants to see me naked.. haha Thats scary!


----------



## Alex_B

Big Bully said:


> I don't think anybody wants to see me naked.. haha Thats scary!



So it will only be nekkid reindeer??


----------



## Double H

Big Bully said:


> I don't think anybody wants to see me naked.. haha Thats scary!



ahem...


----------



## Alex_B

Double H said:


> ahem...



I left that reply to someone else.... and we now got that someone else


----------



## Big Bully

HAHAHA Ok... So maybe its just me who doesn't want to see me naked..


----------



## Evil Eagle

Big Bully said:


> Hahaha... It cracks me up how many people get hit on in this thread. hahahaha



Isn't that the point of threads like these?


----------



## nynfortoo

Ah, updated pic of me, taken with my trusty phone.


----------



## Big Bully

Alex_B said:


> we need a _Post a nude image of yourself_ thread anyway


 

Go ahead and start one and I will post some.... artistic shots. As long as other people do it too..


----------



## Evil Eagle

Woohoo, the amature porn forum!


----------



## Big Bully

No no... not porn.. We are photographers.. Artistic.. Is the term I think I used..


----------



## Evil Eagle

Is the glass half full or empty? lol


----------



## Big Bully

Depending on my mood.. lol


----------



## Miranda




----------



## RuthieC

New here  This is me with my fake smile and my little girl.....when I thought automatic and flash were cool


----------



## Big Bully

Nice shot. You two have the same smile, your daughter is adorable!
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Alex_B

Miranda, I would say _sexy_ ... if it wasn't for shot #2


----------



## Miranda

lol


----------



## Bifurcator

Village Idiot said:


>



Was this taken before or after you got advice on the pyrotechnic effect?


----------



## rhall54

I'm the really white one in the middle


----------



## DragonHeart




----------



## djengizz

Staying home being sick.
Spending the day on the couch feeling crappy and bored. 
​


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Time I played again


----------



## ATXshots

Okay....here I am 



 

btw...evil eagle the pic of you and your daughter is beautiful. Definitely a keepsake


----------



## kundalini

I'll have another go.......







....... 

An alternative way to get high these days.


----------



## sunlioness

djengizz said:


> Staying home being sick.
> Spending the day on the couch feeling crappy and bored.
> ​



I like them very much, they're like taken from a graphic novel'

And AWESOME gallery by the way!


----------



## djengizz

Thanks sunlioness .


----------



## Paul M




----------



## Hooligan Dan

These threads are always fun


----------



## rprimeau95

Here I am with my glasses






and then without my glasses not bad pics as my 11yr old daughter took the two below








My son took the one below






And then me before I went dark not sure if I should go back or stay dark hmm?















Real Name Rabecca
age 38 mom to 5 oldest 22yrs youngest 2yrs​


----------



## ranmyaku

Stay dark. Much better


----------



## ATXshots

ranmyaku said:


> Stay dark. Much better



agreed


----------



## rprimeau95

ranmyaku said:


> Stay dark. Much better



Thats nice to hear LOL I so hated doing roots LOL.... this dark is my natural color but it took a long time to get it that way had to keep cutting out the old blonde I think I almost got it 100% out! My husband likes the blonde but I say guess what untill the day comes that I can go into a salon and afford 190.00 a pop to color my hair it isn't happening. I am getting older now to much work and stress. I was at church one day and a woman stopped me and said that I looked much more stunning with the dark hair, I am me so I don't see it KWIM. 

I used to be in front of the camera as a model and never was behind now that I am behind the camera I am rarely in front of the camera so I count on my kids to get shots of me. I've tried the timer a couple of times but not much. Thanks for feedback now I will report back to my husband saying see people like the dark


----------



## ryan7783

updated photo


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes

I originally posted in the portrait section with the intentions of posting it here. made a mistake! avatar for dA


----------



## budskiphotography

goofing around with some studio lights. Always have to force myself to look like a badass


----------



## DRATOM

Messing around with my Nikon SB800 in a soft box...


----------



## GYFÄP

A pretty recent self-portrait. Just messing around with the camera after doing a little make-up and all in all just being plain bored.


----------



## tirediron

Hard at work, Fujairah, UAE (in 124 deg temps):


----------



## mjeffries

I first saw a photo like this a few months back on an automotive forum.  I fell in love with the idea and this was my first attempt at it.  I want to try again but next time I'm going to put a lot more thought into the photo.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes

ah the quadratic formula. the bane of many highschool math students.


----------



## monkeykoder

Do'Udren's Eyes said:


> ah the quadratic formula. the bane of many highschool math students.



Just be glad you don't have to solve polynomials in rings other than R and N


----------



## kundalini

tirediron said:


> Hard at work, Fujairah, UAE (in 124 deg temps):


 ..... and dressed in black?  :shock:  and to think I thought you were a clever one.


----------



## tirediron

kundalini said:


> ..... and dressed in black? :shock: and to think I thought you were a clever one.


 
It's dark blue!  :greenpbl:


----------



## NoelNTexas




----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes

monkeykoder said:


> Just be glad you don't have to solve polynomials in rings other than R and N


 
i stopped with math after first year calculus. that was enough for me.


----------



## 93rdcurrent

GYFÄP;1417567 said:
			
		

> A pretty recent self-portrait. Just messing around with the camera after doing a little make-up and all in all just being plain bored.


Aaaaah! The beautiful Dansk. Great portrait!


----------



## Jeremy Lim

NoelNTexas said:


>



Intense.  You know, I've never seen anyone take a portrait in a gym (?) before.  What inspired this shot?


----------



## Village Idiot

With a rebel yell,
he cried GET OF THE ROAD YOU MORAN!!!


----------



## lockwood81




----------



## Village Idiot

Bifurcator said:


> Was this taken before or after you got advice on the pyrotechnic effect?


 
That was when I was trying to catch my sandwich for lunch...the trap backfired...


----------



## fabio_yamauti




----------



## DefenseEngineer




----------



## Spendalot




----------



## tron

my mug


----------



## 50two




----------



## Lunchbox




----------



## K_Pugh

Haven't posted in ages so:






one ugly unshaved, shaggy-do'd me!.


----------



## dokis

Fate said:


> Moi in a Romanian hotel room!



A good photograph, the world of taste in all beauty. Colors surprisingly merge. Yahoo!


----------



## MrsMoo

this is me 
window light, no editing ^^


----------



## Pugs

No editing needed!  Helllllo, Hottie!


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

There are some really nice looking people on here...

Self portrait:


----------



## Hooligan Dan

People take pictures of me taking pictures.


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

Taken by my uncle


----------



## vannahcometrue




----------



## Parkerman




----------



## paraddox




----------



## Neophyte Photographer

Self Portrait:


----------



## DragonHeart

vannahcometrue said:


>



My wife has that same crooked smile...


----------



## vannahcometrue

Haha I can have a sorta straight smile if I try : ) I tend to be better at making funny faces though!


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

Self Portrait:


----------



## FlyingWithFish

I tried to walk on water, but I fell through the H2O





Trying to stay awake at HKG while shooting a non-stop 80+ hour assignment for an airline





Killing time on a 10+ hour flight over the Pacific on United Flight 888, after shooting 4 assignments, in four countries, on three continents in 3.5 days


----------



## budskiphotography




----------



## ThornleyGroves

Here I am!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## lisa_13




----------



## mtn_rider1407

so this is the most cliched type of self portrait but I was bored in a hotel room while on a business trip so I bought a camera and started shooting.


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

lisa_13 said:


>



Hey there   Lookin' good!  How about a smile now


----------



## budskiphotography

got a new hair cut..


----------



## icassell




----------



## curly

A photo that the wife took...


----------



## Kegger

Me on my birthday, at work.


----------



## jack lumber

AspiringArchitect said:


> An older self portrait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One with the girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what i really look like


 
 #3 gets my vote for the " Mr Bean look alike


----------



## tron

vannahcometrue said:


>




werwekjrweklfhewrlfjkhewrfliuehfewiurfhewuifherfierhfioeuhfer 

hi :blushing:

:heart:


----------



## K_Pugh

^- lol, you smooth talker, you!


----------



## invisible

Can you blame him? The girl has KILLER eyes.


----------



## K_Pugh

I don't know, I'm going to have to see more photos to decide I think ..

btw, nice duck, cute, but not as cool as mine, mine has shades. 

(damnit, my avatar wont change, "unable to save file")


----------



## genital_apparatus




----------



## tron

K_Pugh said:


> ^- lol, you smooth talker, you!



trust me, with a girl that pretty i could have done a lot worse.

quick anecdote:

i was at a party and i was talking to this really pretty girl.  she seemed into me and i was into her.  i guess she was a volleyball player so she was talking about volleyball.  the conversation went like this.....

Her:  "yeah i really like playing on the school team"
Me:  "oh cool what position do you play?"
Her:  "well we rotate positions a lot so i play them all really"

at this point (after talking to her for a good 30min) i was running out of charming things to say.  so the next thing to escape my lips, in an effort to keep the convo continuing was...

Me:  "oh yeah?  i like rotating"

my friends heard this and busted out laughing.  now the running joke is if someone screws up they say "i like rotating!" and start spinning around in place :lmao:


----------



## invisibledemon

vannahcometrue said:


>




:love:


----------



## Seefutlung

moi ... a zillion years ago


----------



## lopster99

Alright well after looking through 28 pages of everyones pictures i guess i will show my face as well!  Here goes me with my wonderful daughter 

1


----------



## osirus

heres my ugly mug.

I made a ringlight from old xmas tree lights after seeing it on strobist.

heres me messing with it, trying to hold it, the camera, and be in the photo..
works rather well.


----------



## invisibledemon

posted this in the for fun thread, but its also the first time i think i have actually liked a pic of myself (or pics) so this is me, in some of my habits.


----------



## SrBiscuit

here's one i took the other day of myself for a series of graywash watercolor self portraits im trying out.

it;s a bit cheesy:blushing:, lol...but here:


----------



## youbetcha1018

invisibledemon said:


> posted this in the for fun thread, but its also the first time i think i have actually liked a pic of myself (or pics) so this is me, in some of my habits.




This is so cool! I like it so much! Good job!


----------



## invisibledemon

thank you. was really quite a bit of fun.


----------



## rufus5150

My first self "portrait" (if you can call it that). 






I wished I could say the camera adds 10 lbs. More like it just accentuates the extra 10 lbs I'm carrying on my chin there.


----------



## lisa_13

senior photo:





and myself and johnny cupcakes:




if you don't know who johnny cupcakes is, i'm very very sorry. everyone needs some johnny in their life. www.johnnycupcakes.com


----------



## SHWELL




----------



## Vinnie90

Winter seems to have arrived early in Denver.


----------



## ryan7783

lisa_13 said:


> if you don't know who johnny cupcakes is, i'm very very sorry. everyone needs some johnny in their life.



That guy is an inspiration to a lot of small businesses. To go from nothing to being a major business like he did is amazing. That guy refused offer after offer to buy his company, sometimes for larger amounts of money than I will ever see and now he's rockin the hell out of some of the other "larger" clothing companies.


----------



## plentygood

Decided to break my photography hiatus by busting out the headphones, yo.


----------



## chantal7




----------



## sabbath999




----------



## cszakolczai

eh why the hell not... I am only 6'1 not as tall as the picture makes me look. 





And yes... thats elvis!


----------



## joeymas




----------



## stsinner

chantal7 said:


>




That is awesome!!  I've seen them before, but never this busy!  Excellent job!  I love the one where you're launching off the slide!


----------



## stsinner

lopster99 said:


> Alright well after looking through 28 pages of everyones pictures i guess i will show my face as well!  Here goes me with my wonderful daughter
> 
> 1




That's quite a precious daughter you've got there!


----------



## joeymas

chantal7 said:


>


 
Ha! I love it!


----------



## stsinner

What technique did you use to make that picture?  Layering pictures seems too hard due to camera shake, but maybe..  Or did you cut and paste yourself, or what?  I'm dying to know.


----------



## chantal7

stsinner said:


> What technique did you use to make that picture?  Layering pictures seems too hard due to camera shake, but maybe..  Or did you cut and paste yourself, or what?  I'm dying to know.



I basically cut and paste myself, but I cut one picture, and pasted it on top of another picture. then I used the eraser tool and lasso tool to reveal the other picture of me that was "hidden" from me pasting the one picture on top of it. Hope this makes sense? 



stsinner said:


> That is awesome!! I've seen them before, but never this busy! Excellent job! I love the one where you're launching off the slide!



Haha - thanks!  it was my cousin and I that did this series.


----------



## vannahcometrue

tron said:


> werwekjrweklfhewrlfjkhewrfliuehfewiurfhewuifherfierhfioeuhfer
> 
> hi :blushing:
> 
> :heart:



Haha thanks guys.


----------



## a_spaceman

that's me






and no, i haven't run the london marathon. simply, if you're looking for cheap booze and fun, it's late and you happen to be in north london... well the marathon restaurant is the place to be. love it!


----------



## DragonHeart

Taken last Sunday at a car show...


----------



## oesiede

Figured this would be a good place to start posting



















 yup.


----------



## jakerock101

http://i340.photobucket.com/albums/o339/gangstamac101/1183333601_l.jpg

can anyone tell me who this person is?


----------



## seaain.gray

I was fooling around in my studio trying to "dial it in..." and picked up an empty picture frame just for a little DOF check...  kind of like the result event though this was really no more than a test pic.


----------



## Parkerman

oesiede said:


> Figured this would be a good place to start posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup.




Well hello there.. you come here often? lol


----------



## viridari

My look is always changing.  I still have the Triumph, but the mohawk and nose ring are gone.





And then until recently I had a big beard.  I started to remove it but then changed my mind partway through.





This is probably the closest to what I look like today, but the hair is a bit longer these days.


----------



## jmborkowski

From a recent lighting test...


----------



## DigitalDiva

From a recent trip out to shoot here in Holland. My boyfriend took it, so that's why the bottom of my right foot is missing. :mrgreen: He's an I.T. guy..not a photographer.


----------



## Christian

Only picture I could find at the moment of what I look like now. I realize I'm not looking at the camera.:razz: And the strap is from the camera. This was taken at the end of the night after my school's Christmas Ball/Formal






And yeah, the mirror was dirty. I blame my mom. Hahal


----------



## icassell

My 12 y/o son took this with my Nikon L5 P&S.  The B/W was his doing -- I think the kid shows promise ...


----------



## matt-l




----------



## LaFoto

Hey Matt. Cool pic. Must alert my sister to this thread. She thought you were your granny!!!  You positively fooled her with your avatar pic!


----------



## matt-l

Ha!..How do you know im not that granny in the avatar? Just in disguise for that shot


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

me and my woman....


----------



## zookeeper

That's me!  Took this just last week and just beat my big "swell up".  (I'm 8.5 months prego!)  I decided that I needed a shot of me on my website to be more personable.  My husband thinks its "hot":heart:.  I just think its quirky.


----------



## Mathias13

most recent..


----------



## Pugs

zookeeper said:


> That's me! Took this just last week and just beat my big "swell up". (I'm 8.5 months prego!) I decided that I needed a shot of me on my website to be more personable. My husband thinks its "hot":heart:. I just think its quirky.


 
Eh, 

Your husband is right!


----------



## Pugs

DigitalDiva said:


> From a recent trip out to shoot here in Holland. My boyfriend took it, so that's why the bottom of my right foot is missing. :mrgreen: He's an I.T. guy..not a photographer.


 
Yeah,

Lucky freakin' boyfriend!


----------



## Pugs

oesiede said:


> Figured this would be a good place to start posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup.


 
Seriously, 

What's with all the cute chicks on TPF?  I'm not complaining, I'm just wondering where y'all were when I was single?


----------



## MrsMoo

jakerock101 said:


> http://i340.photobucket.com/albums/o339/gangstamac101/1183333601_l.jpg
> 
> can anyone tell me who this person is?


 

is that not travis from Gym Class Heroes?


----------



## amby

a picture of mine taken months ago by a cellphone cam


----------



## unnecessary

let me find


----------



## DigitalDiva

Pugs said:


> Yeah,
> 
> Lucky freakin' boyfriend!


 
Check is in the mail. 

Actually, I should have put in fine print *mood swings not shown, also included*. 

Thanks for making my day.


----------



## eminart

Me, pretending to be cool.


----------



## jmthompson

Here is a picture of me that I am working on for my husband for Christmas. He is a Raider's fan (in case you couldn't guess!), so I figured while I was practicing my portrait photography, I would try to come up with something for him!





Can anyone help me out on a pose to help get rid of (or at least minimize) that extra chin????


----------



## K_Pugh

Cool theme! I'm sure he'll appreciate it.

Shooting from a higher angle or pushing your chin forward should do the trick.


----------



## jmthompson

Thanks! I took a couple of shots where I tried pushing my chin out, but then I looked like a turtle ~ maybe it was just a little too extreme! I didn't try shooting from a higher angle. I had my tripod legs extended as far as they would go and I just stopped there, but I am sure I can find something to set it on to gain a little more elevation. I am just learning this art of posing ~ I figured if I can learn to do it myself, it would make it alot easier to explain to my clients! I felt like an absolute idiot at first, but it is getting a little easier (as long as I am home by myself)!!! :blushing:


----------



## OregonAmy

I took a bunch of pictures this summer at Loose Park and thought it'd be fun to go back and take pictures of the same places in winter. I didn't make it around the whole park since it was 8 degrees outside (and lovely wind chill made it feel -10F. BRRRR)

I like the coloring in this shot, though, so I thought I'd share. I wish the snow wasn't over-exposed. I was able to get a lot of my shots accurately exposed, but not this one. 

By the way, it's hard to smile when it's that cold out. My eyes were watering from the wind and my tears were freezing. I had to go out though - everything's frozen and the sun was shining. It's beautiful.


----------



## WhisperedLitany

Ignore the boarders.. This picture was taken last christmas 2 days after i got my XTi 







And heres probably the best portrait of myself... puting it up as a link because its pretty big...

http://i43.tinypic.com/303gy9y.jpg


Sorry i made it seem like an ad of myself. rotfl.

Theres some really beautiful people on here ^___^


----------



## Kimberly81




----------



## Pugs

Kimberly81 said:


>


 

Wow!

I love that first pic! You're lovely and the structured, linear element of the guitar serves as a wonderful contrast to the organic structures of your face and arm. I love the contrasts and deep shadows! Great self-portrait.

In the second one, I love the composition there as well. Your hands and face are blown out, though, and that distracts me from an otherwise great pic.  I guess in the first one, the lower-right corner is blown out as well, but I still LOVE that first pic and really like the composition of the second one!


----------



## K_Pugh

Well I bought myself a little crimbo present, a Sigma 17-70mm F2.8, so thought I'd try it out.


----------



## Pugs

Oh!  That's a fantastic pic!


----------



## Ockie

this is why i don't want to be in front of the camera...




Fake HDR from one RAW... hence the weird skin tones


----------



## RauschPhotography




----------



## AverageJoe

RauschPhotography, nice shot, this COULD NOT have been taken outdoors recently...


----------



## SILVERTC2005




----------



## Invisible_Ink

this is me


----------



## Mr.SuperHero

Professor awesome reporting in.


----------



## IonSpeedMaster

Me last winter.  I posted it after I took it and dug it up when I came across this thread. Hopefully I look older now


----------



## Captain IK

Here's a pic of me with hair!!
I think it was taken at least 25 years ago


----------



## dwol

Curious, do you still have all those films from back then?


----------



## Captain IK

dwol said:


> Curious, do you still have all those films from back then?



I've never thrown out a negative or a slide. I've got them all stored in archival sleeves, in binders dated and tagged...and I still can't find anything.


----------



## artreuo




----------



## artreuo

I got my Nikon D70 today!


----------



## sarallyn

keepin it chill in flannel and an oven mit.


----------



## plentygood

Finally got umbrellas and stands in the mail last night.  I'd never really had a problem with learning curves until now.  It's like a brick wall working with off camera lighting.


----------



## Cruisn

maybe one day I will show my face... LOL


----------



## Binyamin!

Me and my living room table !


----------



## zapman29

this was taken by my friend using my camera at our office christmas party. Just saying hello....


----------



## tbphotography

...just me...


----------



## digitaldetours

I haven't exactly figured out my new lens or mastered low light situations, I'm trying though.  Played with the new lens and candle light last night...


----------



## LucyRose

okay so,
nothing special but here ya go


----------



## Parkerman

LucyRose said:


> okay so,
> nothing special but here ya go




 well.. Hello there... =P


----------



## LucyRose

Parkerman said:


> well.. Hello there... =P


 
lol. hey?


----------



## lockwood81

Just thought I would update my picture.


----------



## AuroraX

I'm new! But I admit I'm amused at how people in a photography forum will take pictures of themselves for the thread, (laugh).


----------



## Josh66

The obligatory self portrait in the bathroom mirror...


----------



## Josh66

IonSpeedMaster said:


> Me last winter.  I posted it after I took it and dug it up when I came across this thread. Hopefully I look older now



I used to live very close to where you live...

I sorta miss it sometimes, but sometimes I don't.

...I miss Stewart's Brew Pub though, good beer.


----------



## beni_hung

AuroraX said:


> I'm new! But I admit I'm amused at how people in a photography forum will take pictures of themselves for the thread, (laugh).
> ]



lol +1


----------



## jeffie7




----------



## pemberton325

Me in Baghdad!







James


----------



## Bigpopa

Here ya go........


----------



## jmthompson

I am a sports photographer just learning portrait photography, and have been doing ALOT of practicing on myself, as I am one of the most convenient models I can find! Here is one of my self portraits.


----------



## spiffybeth

O|||||||O said:


> The obligatory self portrait in the bathroom mirror...


i dont know that ive ever seen a picture of you, but you look pretty badass  :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller

jmthompson said:


> I am a sports photographer just learning portrait photography, and have been doing ALOT of practicing on myself, as I am one of the most convenient models I can find! Here is one of my self portraits.


----------



## Trenton Romulox

[/IMG]

There be I.


----------



## jmthompson

Trenton, those aren't bars behind you, are they???  Not that I am saying this looks like a mug shot....


----------



## SamyR

Aha, I just love this picture.




That's me last year


----------



## lockwood81

pemberton325 said:


> Me in Baghdad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James



Wow that desert is really ruining your equipment...look at that tank.  Needs some ArmorAll. 

Nice shot.


----------



## Trenton Romulox

jmthompson said:


> Trenton, those aren't bars behind you, are they???  Not that I am saying this looks like a mug shot....



Haha. Yeah, they are totally bars. Pipes, actually, I guess. I wish police could take mugshots like that, instead of their flat, boring ones.  I shot that with a window and a reflector, I think it turned out okay. Well, beyond the lack of like, anything going in the shot. It was testing out light for a shoot I'm doin' with a friend this weekend.


----------



## Josh66

spiffybeth said:


> i dont know that ive ever seen a picture of you, but you look pretty badass  :thumbup:



Thank you (I think, lol).  

I think you're pretty badass too.


----------



## uplander

Me getting ready for a session in the field


----------



## stsinner

jmthompson said:


> I am a sports photographer just learning portrait photography, and have been doing ALOT of practicing on myself, as I am one of the most convenient models I can find! Here is one of my self portraits.



Very pretty, however, in this picture your hands look like you have jaundice..  

Very pretty, love the glow behind you.


----------



## jmthompson

It's February in South Dakota, my skin does look like I have jaundice...but I hope it isn't as bad as it looks in that picture!!!! I didn't even notice that until you pointed it out. But that is why I am here ~ to have things like that pointed out to me! Now I get to go see if I can figure out how to fix it (besides bili lights or vitamin K, or a tanning booth)!  I just noticed my hand looks really BIG too, that must be something to do with the pose...I will have to keep that in mind also!

Thank you!


----------



## Josh66

jmthompson said:


> I just noticed my hand looks really BIG too, that must be something to do with the pose...I will have to keep that in mind also!
> 
> Thank you!



Didn't really look big to me, just yellow.  Nothing that can't be fixed.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

for no good reason other than I got tagged by a work mate on flickr...


----------



## Seefutlung

Moi and my daughter taken last week for her Winter Formal.
Gary


----------



## Corbin Lane




----------



## teneighty23

me and my chums sittin at the top of the mountain high in the Chilcotins in BC, taken by my bro. my fav pic of me. i cant wait to go back there.


----------



## pemberton325

Ha, Ha.. That was actually an old russian tank we found burried!

Thanks for the complement..

James


----------



## KSchumacher08

very unsafely took this while driving.

i know the sun is bright-although this is unedited and i like it.


----------



## sabbath999

KSchumacher08 said:


> very unsafely took this while driving.
> 
> i know the sun is bright-although this is unedited and i like it.



At least you weren't texting at the same time


----------



## sabbath999

Me in Kona last month, about 50 feet under.


----------



## PushingTin

Me


----------



## MrsMoo

Here's more than one of me: (excuse the new hair, it's not nice haha! I wish I hadnt got it cut)


----------



## sabbath999

I like the hair. It look kind of Shirley Manson ish.


----------



## dwol

Hey Moo!!! Didn't realise you were on here  Hair looks cool by the way!


----------



## MrsMoo

sabbath999 said:


> I like the hair. It look kind of Shirley Manson ish.


 

nice, thanks 

Shirley Manson is sexy lol


----------



## MrsMoo

dwol said:


> Hey Moo!!! Didn't realise you were on here  Hair looks cool by the way!


 

Heya love 
it was you that led me to this site lol
I just wondered if ye were on it, and there's alot of people, so I didn't know how to go about finding you xD ^^


----------



## lostprophet

uplander said:


> Me getting ready for a session in the field



I feel the urge to play Half Life2, Mister Freeman

someone had to say it


----------



## almaass

Me working in Kabul


----------



## genital_apparatus

Taken in Kandahar Province.


----------



## invisible

I don't think I've ever posted a photo of me here after all this time... so here it goes.






I'm sharing a good laugh with my niece (we're actually trying to tickle each other to death).


----------



## ctcks

I'm new to the forum. Here's me!


----------



## AlexMeijer




----------



## fragged3d




----------



## FondestBianca

first post... we'll see if I can manage to post the photo correctly!


----------



## uplander

FondestBianca said:


> first post... we'll see if I can manage to post the photo correctly!


 
Success!!


----------



## godmode21

This picture was shot with a Minolta manual lens on an XTi and had the flash bounce off my hand...not the best picture, but the technique was incredible to see work.


----------



## matic08




----------



## nastra

One of me ^^


----------



## stsinner

Here's my mug-trying to look like I'm still on the Army Boxing Team, which I haven't been on in 10 years....


----------



## stsinner

nastra said:


> One of me ^^




That film effect is great!


----------



## Chairman7w

That's a great shot, there Parker.



Parkerman said:


> Another of me from yesterday.


----------



## Vinnie90




----------



## soul.glo

Mardi Gras @ Hush Hush Honolulu, HI  

I would be the one with the red feather boa.  Photo by the wife!


----------



## Ockie




----------



## sephira

Playing with an old p&s:


----------



## jeffie7

I took this picture right after installing a tv in my bedroom.

All the pictures from my DIY can be found at Bedroom TV install. - Hands on Kitchen but the picture I posted I think is the only one with me in it.


----------



## jeffie7

Here's another one of me using the cataphone






I think I was doing it wrong.


----------



## mar1u5

Equipment used: Nikon d300 iso400 with nikkor 50mm f1.4, and the lights hanging around in my appartment


----------



## MrsMoo

are you allowed more than one photo of yourself?
if so, here's my new hair (again lol!)


----------



## spako

on one of my better days ;-)


----------



## Chris of Arabia

I got a hat...





...stop laughing at the back!


----------



## gaz gun man

standard-myspace-picture-with-camera pose





Me with my cat


----------



## Big Bully

genital_apparatus said:


> Taken in Kandahar Province.




Well its nice to see who I talk to and who makes me laugh.


----------



## bhop




----------



## Chris.Reed

photo by dan bones, and i'm the one with out the gloves.


----------



## Daki_One

during my trip to Alcatraz my sister snapped this photo.


----------



## Double H




----------



## LaFoto

My son took this one of me with his new mobile phone last Sunday while I was taking him back to where he has his student digs ... I wanted HIM to post it up here, but he's all forgotten his password and can therefore no longer log onto TPF ... but gave me his consent that I post it in his stead. 







I was all focused on driving and did not know he was taking it. Less even that he had taken it, as he had set his phone to "silent".


----------



## cmerritt627

Just a quick random photo from disney.


----------



## PhilGarber

I have a better photo of me then this one, but its tied up in my thread.


----------



## drafuul

I <3 fun.


----------



## charlie_merrifi

my ugly mug on the left


----------



## boogschd

me with a friend of a friend of mine


----------



## Lustforpain

Nothin Fancy ;D


----------



## Daki_One

LOCKED up!


----------



## bhop

Got an umbrella and stand for off camera flash.


----------



## andygaof

Oh for a new comer, I just want to put my photo that was shotted in the first time to Tibet. But I don't know how can I send a photo here.


----------



## Vaporous




----------



## Arch

^ :thumbup:


----------



## mitsugirly

Well, my avatar is actually me. But, here's a few of mine:


----------



## Ockie




----------



## teneighty23

Vaporous said:


>



haha, faaaantastic


----------



## Vaporous




----------



## Andrew Sun




----------



## suki

Shot taken a couple years ago for a local sportbike calendar. Me with the hubby's 2003 R1 * * Mods if this is NSFW/Risque, please remove and let me know, apologize in advance if it is. * * 





Taken last February with my "big" wheel





Me and the family this past January in the mountains.


----------



## Wild Sage

Me :3


----------



## Josh66




----------



## KNezz

Efergoh said:


> Doing what I do when I am not behind the camera...


 
Left-handed and right eye dominant?
Berretta? Wow, I packed a 1911. Old Corps - guess I'm telling my age.
Good shots!


----------



## TornadoBob




----------



## stsinner

KNezz said:


> Left-handed and right eye dominant?
> Berretta? Wow, I packed a 1911. Old Corps - guess I'm telling my age.
> Good shots!




A certifiable badass..  Thank you for your service.

Dude, that look you're giving the camera in the last shot with your hand on your heater is MONEY!!!!   Nice.


----------



## newrmdmike

efergoh, as a army guy i've got to rag on the screw up marsoc had a while back . . . dad gum marines . . . and seriously, hows that left hand right eye working for you?!

i've never seen anyone be sucessful with that, eye injury? . . . i think we both might be wrong though, i looked again and cant tell . . . 

oh and is that a safariland drop leg?  how you like it . . . i just bought a serpa, and a mount for hip carry, bracket for vest, and a drop leg, so i only have one holster that moves between those (ie move to my chest while in a vehicle)

i almost sprung for the safariland . . .
















mmmm vanity


----------



## stsinner

O|||||||O said:


>




ARRRGHHH, Matey!!!  Whar's me camera-thar's a scoundrel about to walk the plank!!  


Man, I wouldn't have picked you out of a lineup from our past dealings in a million years!!!  Eyes look a little watery...  Hard night?  Actually, you look like you just got told that your girlfriend slept with your best friend.


----------



## Josh66

:lmao:

Arrrr!  Who took my grog?!  _They'll_ be walkin' the plank - if they don't dance the hempen jig first!


My wife told me that she hates that picture - she says I look scary.


----------



## Stratman

Me on the left, at the St. Louis Cardinals vs. Milwaukee Brewers game, 5-16-09


----------



## thestorey




----------



## MelodySoul




----------



## robertourso

__________________________
Nikon D60, 50 mm


----------



## artoledo

Sorry about the bags..... I have newborn twins.


----------



## icassell

artoledo said:


> Sorry about the bags..... I have newborn twins.



Been there. Done that. :lmao:  Mine are 12 y/o now ...


----------



## Kimberly81

I have such a hard time getting a decent self portrait, it never works out for me lol, either the framing is wrong or the image is blurry, so here are my latest attempts.

1





2


----------



## AverageJoe

Kimberly81, those are very cool.  How are you doing the green background in the second?  It looks like a giant leaf, I like it.


----------



## manaheim

Andrew- AWESOME shot.

Suki- First one ... totally hot... second... you look so cute. 

Josh- Fricken awesome.  I wish I looked as cool as that.


----------



## Kimberly81

AverageJoe said:


> Kimberly81, those are very cool.  How are you doing the green background in the second?  It looks like a giant leaf, I like it.


Hmm, I never thought of it as looking like a leaf but very cool.  It is actually my chromakey background, I have yet to get any decent backdrops so I just use this one and than tone the color down in pp.


----------



## manaheim

Kimberly81 said:


> AverageJoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kimberly81, those are very cool. How are you doing the green background in the second? It looks like a giant leaf, I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I never thought of it as looking like a leaf but very cool. It is actually my chromakey background, I have yet to get any decent backdrops so I just use this one and than tone the color down in pp.
Click to expand...

 
Funny, I thought it was a leaf, too.  Neat.


----------



## Josh66

Kimberly81 said:


> I have such a hard time getting a decent self portrait, it never works out for me lol, either the framing is wrong or the image is blurry, so here are my latest attempts.


I have a hard time believing that you have a hard time getting good self portraits - these look great.  



manaheim said:


> Josh- Fricken awesome.  I wish I looked as cool as that.



  Thanks.

Maybe I'll try that again with a bandana and an eye patch, lol.


----------



## woojiebear

great shots everyone! 
here's a photo of me that my bf took last week 
love it....


----------



## manaheim

^^ nice pic.  Very complimentary.


----------



## teneighty23

robertourso said:


> __________________________
> Nikon D60, 50 mm



Clockwork orange?  cool pic!


----------



## tron

i call this masterpiece:

_i hope i didnt frizzle yo mullet dawg[/img]_


----------



## delizo23

-Josh aka Bruce Lee


----------



## Lisa B




----------



## mamadotbebok

Fate said:


> Moi in a Romanian hotel room!


I Love the scene and the lighting. Great work


----------



## MrsMoo

this is me in my fiance's mum's car  it was sunny, and I was making the most of it, we hardly get sun here xD


----------



## Leticia Gaidon

Leticia


----------



## dlopezphotography

Me and my trusty Rolleiflex...


----------



## paulk_68

Picture taken with my 30D on a tripod today while I fooled around with some new studio lights...






Still working on it :er:


----------



## Sachphotography

A picture I took for my Investment firm.




Two pictures I took for my photography Website and maybe just maybe it will be the back cover for my book. 










Daniel Sach
Sachphotography Fine Art Photography The homepage of Daniel Sach and his photography Company


----------



## Marissa Foto

I look forward to being a part of this forum. And this is me...


----------



## Hellrot

my hair is shorter here, I have one side shaved but you can barely see me anyway.


----------



## manaheim

Hellrot, that was neat.  It took me a second to figure out how you did that.  Now I feel stupid for not realizing it instantly, but...


----------



## Big

Here's me!


----------



## kate21

long time ago but here it is


----------



## Big

kate21 said:


> long time ago but here it is


Very pretty!


----------



## Guido44




----------



## Christina

Marissa Foto said:


> I look forward to being a part of this forum. And this is me...


 

your beautiful, looks like a portfolio shot.


----------



## Christina

I cant remember if i ever did one of these but here's mine!







and my dark side of course lol


----------



## mdw

Nice to see who's who! 

Just testing my new Orbis ringflash...


----------



## TAREQ DESIGN

Me


----------



## Andrew Sun




----------



## SrBiscuit

Christina said:


> and my dark side of course lol


 
well hello there

tell your dark side i said hi


----------



## mdw

Hi,

Some recent shots, testing off-camera flash, lighting and compositions...


----------



## theilluminated

Here is a picture of me being cranky in the morning after working all night and not having the patience to take a self portrait that is actually sharp. 






Now I will go and get me some well deserved coffee!


----------



## bitteraspects




----------



## AverageJoe

Haven't updated this in a while and was dinking around with my camera today thought this would make a good post.


----------



## scanner




----------



## _rebecca_

An older one...






A newer one... (coveting that first cup in the morning)


----------



## manaheim

^^ I LIKE that second one.  Very cute.  Almost mischievous/uncertain look to your eyes, and covering a lot of the face is always kind of neat because it makes it harder to read the eyes.  Very cute.


----------



## soul.glo

Friend of mine shot this during a pool party a couple weeks ago here in Honolulu.


----------



## soul.glo

_rebecca_ said:


> An older one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A newer one... (coveting that first cup in the morning)




Love the 2nd shot.


----------



## UUilliam

I just went throug hand read and looked at Every one of the 1574 posts in this topic... 
Guess least i can do is post a pic of my mug 

Me with my nonaC





That was when i just started my job.. i look much manlier now  (Stronger arms!!!)


----------



## Bee Bee

This is me on holiday in Cuba recently - ignore the way the bottom of my face looks, I still had the second skin dressing on for my burn at the time but it's the only picture taken of me since my accident that I like!


----------



## Only In Dreams

ME!


----------



## sarahashleyphotos

My most recent self portraits....






​


----------



## camz

This was taken last week by my partner in crime during a reception we were shooting. Got caught in camera making an anouncement.


----------



## Jeffro

Car shows are fun!!! really gets fun afterhours.  This is a few years ago!!!


----------



## Peter_pan91




----------



## JoshBeck

Photographer: Ken Dolin
Model: Me (Josh Beck)


----------



## Lisa B

Josh, you look like that dude from Buffy the Vampire Slayer who's name escapes me. 

Here's me!


----------



## UUilliam

omg.. i just found these on my old school website (from my visit to XFM radio for winning a competition.)
about 2 - 3 years ago... Thank god i changed.. allot...
I'm the hairy one...

















Still go a bit of changing to go, but ill get there 
Ill post a more recent pic soon.... (or you can go back a few pages to see a pic taken about 4 -6 month ago...


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy

This is on a ferry boat crossing the Ohio river into WV, I'm usually the 1 with the camera taking photo's but this trip I had another rider in my group with a SLR and he took this 1 of me without my knowledge.


----------



## xiangji

It's meeeee in my garden jamming with my dog ^^






Canon 40D with Canon 50mm f1.8 II


----------



## lisa_13

myself. eh.


----------



## dave196

Myself a couple of weeks back


----------



## ottor

Old fart at work....







Wish I could photoshop off 20 years & 30 pounds..... 

r


----------



## loopy

My most recent self portrait


----------



## Anesthetize

Yeah... my avatar's not me either.

This is me, thoughh:


----------



## Opher

Not nearly the best photo i have of myself but meh


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## MelissaMarieImagery

Just some candid shots of me becuase I don't do self portraits, and rarely let people take my picture. Though I do abuse my photobooth and occasionally my phone camera lol


At the Art Galleries in Chelsea, NY 






Silly photo taken by my friend with his canon






 Gotta love Photobooth!






Me with my hair curly


----------



## Vaporous

Been a long time since I've visited.......... here's the latest...cheers!


----------



## kayliana

Me


----------



## nynfortoo

Not sure if I ever posted in here or not. Here I am:


----------



## lisa_13

shot with my new beauty dish! diy for $20


----------



## teneighty23

loopy said:


> My most recent self portrait



Loopy your pupils!! you musta taken this in pitch black! makes your eyes super interesting tho. coolio


----------



## vegasvisionstudios

My avatar is me


----------



## thekyle

im a bit camera shy and never smile in my pictures.


----------



## Ernie83Metal

In January?





Most Recent:
Straight Hair: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Curly Hair: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(its longer curly now but i haven't taken pictures)


----------



## manaheim

^^^


----------



## AdamBomb




----------



## o hey tyler

Whoa there contrast.


----------



## Adam934MX

I also spend a bit of time in front of the cameras.


----------



## wjrhee




----------



## mrs.hutch

this is me...  in black and white    im not a huge fan of color.


----------



## Sinister_kid

this is me.. more natural pose


----------



## iPwnF00lz




----------



## manaheim

^^^ hangover?


----------



## boogschd

mrshutch lookslike britney spears O.O

_*/boogschd RUNZ!!!*_


----------



## mo_tography

Me goofing off with paint one evening when I was bored.






In my room.


----------



## the changoman

Me... B&W. Ugh... 





Me in my Simulation Gear.


----------



## manaheim

wow that's awesome.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

manaheim said:


> wow that's awesome.



OMG you're ugly!






Sorry, there s no photo of you! lol.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

mo_tography said:


> Me goofing off with paint one evening when I was bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my room.





Keep goofing off. You're doing good.


----------



## mdcrisp2000

Not your average pose...


----------



## manaheim

^^^


----------



## Goontz

Adam934MX said:


>



I think ya lost your front there; lowside imminent :greenpbl: Cool shot


----------



## tirediron

mdcrisp2000 said:


> Not your average pose...


 
Must be tough changing lenses without opposable thumbs...


----------



## Turbo

The background is a car cover.  I thought that would be better than the tool boxes and halogen work lamps it's covering.


----------



## manaheim

*Chris envies people who look cool like Turbo and Josh.*


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## Turbo

manaheim said:


> *Chris envies people who look cool like Turbo and Josh.*



It isn't easy.


----------



## manaheim

Turbo said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris envies people who look cool like Turbo and Josh.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't easy.
Click to expand...

 
Obviously!  Ask robertwsimpson!!!!



j/k, Robert.


----------



## robertwsimpson

you makin fun of my bike?  punk?


----------



## manaheim




----------



## Antarctican

mdcrisp2000 said:


> Not your average pose...


THAT wins the 'understatement of the year' award! 

C'mon, dish, what's the story behind this one mdcrisp2000???!


----------



## daniellavaleria

i am in my icon


----------



## Jon0807

Me on one of my better days


----------



## lisa_13

Sinister_kid said:


> this is me.. more natural pose





well, hello there


----------



## soul.glo

2 from this year's Burning Man
1




2


----------



## mishele

Here I am!!!!


----------



## ksven

Minus the lip ring. :] it fell out couple months ago.


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## Kimberly81




----------



## txphotog

A really recent photo of myself. Self portrait taken about 30 minutes ago! Not good at taking portraits, but at least you can see my ugly mug.







Here is one more from tonight that got the b&w with a little noise treatment.


----------



## Sontizzle




----------



## mystical_fire1

My boyfriend also does photography. He took this of me.


----------



## eric-holmes

Myself


----------



## teneighty23

Trying to be cool... on my then new Holga!


----------



## altitude604




----------



## mitsugirly




----------



## Digital Ink

me


----------



## ShawnS

Its me.


----------



## TM22

(The guy, obviously)


----------



## _rebecca_

A  more recent one. I was experimenting with an Ikea lamp as a light source.


----------



## markderoophotography




----------



## nickisonfire

fooling around with the new slaves


----------



## Ryan Piggott

I haven't taken any pictures of my self actually.
So here's a picture of my dad and i with my truck.
I'm on the left.





edit: okay, i finally took a picture of myself 
is it weird how i hold the camera when taking a vertical shot? i see quite a few people go hand over


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## JOSHardson




----------



## Actor

At Grinnell Glacier Lake in Glacier National Park.  A six mile hike with 1600 feet elevation gain.  I thought I had reached the top but when we got home a look on Google Earth revealed that the actual glacier was still further up.  I had left my wife at the picnic area about a half mile from the plateau, leaving her the back pack and the bear spray while I proceeded with only the camera and hiking stick.  The picture was actually taken by a fellow hiker who volunteered.


----------



## Guero

Kimberly81 said:


>



damn... theres a lot of beautiful girls in this thread.:mrgreen:


----------



## kajiki

smiling is strictly forbidden.....
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2507/4081398325_55e7dede6b_o.jpg


----------



## Pugs

Taken by my best friend.  Used with her permission.


----------



## PhotoXopher




----------



## o hey tyler

N0YZE said:


>



Nice muff diving shirt, bro.


----------



## Buckster




----------



## Dominantly

LilSparkPlug said:


> Oh of course!! I had a jackstand underneath either side of the car (not visible in that shot) on the pinch welds.  I knew someone who died from a car coming down on them due to a faulty jack.  Can't take any chances  I was changing out my struts that day.


Ahh, familiar face from SRTforums.


----------



## Sirashley

Self portrait for a contest...


----------



## KalaMarie




----------



## JIP

This one is from this summer and yes this snow was in June.......


----------



## LaFoto

Interpreting the speech of the Mayor of Newtownabbey, Co. Antrim, Northern-Ireland, on 5 August 2009, in Mossley Mill, the new city hall of the entire borough.


----------



## LaFoto

Ah, and another from that self-same event in the self-same venue, now me translating for Ken_Robinson - member of the Northern-Ireland Assembly:













My sister took these photos. (I couldn't possibly interpret AND take a real self-portrait of mine).


----------



## ShootHoops

My first time working with off-camera flash. Just a quick little snapper. Oh, by the way, I'm back...I think. Hahah. Hello, for the third time. 






That wall is purple. I'm not sure we have a single white wall in this entire house, actually. It was all grandma's idea.


----------



## azfishfool

Figured I havent put a new shot up in awhile

while not new it hasnt been posted yet this is from highschool






A current pic from my cellphone at work





And my snake giving me a hand


----------



## Dcrymes84




----------



## MelodySoul




----------



## SrBiscuit

mystical_fire1 said:


> My boyfriend also does photography. He took this of me.


 
skullcandy low-riders?


----------



## notsue

I've made it through 20 pages of this thread so far, I will continue, but I'm going to go ahead and post now. My husband took this one of me. Not my hair of course, I picked up this wig on our wedding day. (Got married in Vegas while working)


----------



## CupCakeCommando

YAaaaaaarrr this be me


----------



## Kpablo

Me and my dog doing a CGC test yesterday. I don't really have a lot of pictures of myself, I'm always behind the camera.


----------



## ShootHoops

Eh, I was a little hesitant posting this when I already have a picture on the same page. Oh well. Lol.


----------



## lisa_13

my mom took this of me the other night.


----------



## Pugs




----------



## Josh66

robertwsimpson said:


>



LOL, are you taking a piss or something?


----------



## SonyShooterA200

A member of the photography club I'm a member of took this one of me during our city's Photowalk...







And another member took this one that same day...


----------



## gian133

I was having some fun last night. It was the first time i ever took a picture myself. It was kinda rushed but good practice for my light setup. I need to practice more i guess.


----------



## KmH

Laugh lines and all. Great, I get to be first on page 113. Good thing I'm not superstitious.


----------



## Village Idiot




----------



## Olympus E300

deanimator said:


> Okey dokey...here we go (I´m not afraid)
> :blushing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw...nothing digital about this...it´s cibachrome and silver gelatin.



Ha! Jokes on you!!  I'd recognize that box anywhere!!


----------



## Village Idiot




----------



## kundalini

VI..... I'll see that Turkey and raise you one Jose.


----------



## Village Idiot

I'm calling Shenanigans on that shoop.


----------



## kundalini




----------



## hawkeye




----------



## levyfulop

That`s just me. Hi there!


----------



## Jeni

Self portrait, because it's the only way I can get a nice photo of myself. I always end up looking awful in my friends photos.

First one, was doing a self portrait shoot. Probably the shot I liked the most, run through Photoshop.





and a less fancy one.


----------



## Dominantly




----------



## kate21

Me XD


----------



## LaFoto

hawkeye said:


>


 
Who is that little man by your side? ;-)


----------



## y0aimee




----------



## Katelyn.Rose

C'est Moi :er:


----------



## hawkeye

LaFoto said:


> hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is that little man by your side? ;-)
Click to expand...


That little guy?  I wouldnt worry about that little guy... :lmao:


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## LaFoto

I'll NEVER be able to guess where your were! Never! ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## robertwsimpson

there are only 4 EXTREMELY well known land marks in that picture, so I understand.


----------



## Kasper

Am I the youngest one here? (16)


----------



## _rebecca_

Another ridiculous self-portrait outtake. I could probably fill a hard drive with these.


----------



## iflynething

^^ on the left


----------



## iflynething

Sirashley said:


> Self portrait for a contest...



That's effin cool

~Michael~


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## agompert

Puscas said:


> Once, at a business meeting, we all got these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were on our table when we got there and I was thinking...WTF?
> 
> Well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were jellybeans....
> 
> 
> 
> (ok, back to the topic)
> 
> 
> pascal




BAHAHAHAHA  thats hilarious!


----------



## DJOrtiz

Dominantly said:


>


----------



## kvas691




----------



## AsoBit




----------



## Dominantly

DJOrtiz said:


> Dominantly said:
Click to expand...

:greenpbl: I'm sophisticated freak flopper!!!


----------



## DJOrtiz

in your white T OH!!!!


----------



## agompert

hahaha I look 12







I have heterocromia iridium.


----------



## Sqiud

p.s. heterocromia is way cool (I think)


----------



## Fisheye83

a photo of me that my friend took


----------



## Vicelord John

The OP looks like hte kid from The Mask.


----------



## PhotoLife

home made striplight. not too much effort put into it. just testing its effects


----------



## Pugs

Photolife, 

That's actually a really good pic! And the improvised striplight (I'm assuming that it's what you used for the kicker light coming in from above, behind, and to the right of the frame) separates the left side of your body/hair from the background wonderfully!

My only misgiving is that it looks to be a MUCH cooler light source than the key light, which makes it look... off. 

Would you mind letting us know what kind of lighting instrument it is and what you've done improvisationally?

And... I remember being young and fit once...


----------



## PhotoLife

I had the striplight horizontally just above my head and about 135 degrees camera right was a bare sb-600. I had it on auto white balance which I think is why the rim light is cooler since the main light was more dominant and a bit warmer. I also added a blue hue in PP, but nothing too extreme. I wish I had adjusted the light so there wasnt spillage onto my chin. This was just messing around though

and if I dont hit the weights enough, I feel like a sack of potatoes =P


----------



## AlbertoDeRoma

Not great IQ, but I just got a Leica Digilux 2 and my wife said I looked like a Borg with that camera always in my face, so ...






Alberto


----------



## AverageJoe

Yep, very borgish a la Patrick Stewart none the less.


----------



## kundalini

One of my lastest failures.....



 


The original is much better......... How many times have you heard that? But, really, this time it's true.... honestly... really.... c'mon guys, I really meant it.......​


----------



## robertwsimpson

Christmas sweater picture!


----------



## Sw1tchFX

robertwsimpson said:


> Christmas sweater picture!












At work, one of the fellow employees shot this when i was showing her my new GF1.


----------



## Brieff

<-- that's me and
Self-Portraits - a set on Flickr <- me me me me

and one more..


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## keith foster

Here I am.


----------



## jman6785

here's me.


----------



## jazzitupphotography

I hate taking pictures of myself.. this is pretty much the only one I have


----------



## Rummie

me and my new toy-


----------



## Cooler_King




----------



## Michaelaw

Just noticed this thread and having just done some last night, thought I'd join the party


----------



## robertwsimpson

nice deniro shot!


----------



## Cooler_King

Michaelaw said:


> Just noticed this thread and having just done some last night, thought I'd join the party



This is awesome :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mulewings~

I hate portraits...but here you go...Ninja Photographer...
Actually taken at an Endurance Ride I was 'shooting'.


----------



## JMLPictures

Here is me doing what I love...






Here is me doing what I love 12,000+ feet above the ground!











Top Right of the frame.





Bottom of the frame.





Josh


----------



## Vicelord John




----------



## starrshinee

Me=)


----------



## starrshinee

JMLPictures said:


> Here is me doing what I love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me doing what I love 12,000+ feet above the ground!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Right of the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom of the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh


P.S. omg, so cool!


----------



## starrshinee

JMLPictures said:


> Here is me doing what I love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me doing what I love 12,000+ feet above the ground!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Right of the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom of the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh




P.S. omg, so cool!

thanks for sharing!


----------



## themedicine

two of my goofy self


----------



## vinniemac3

here's 2 of me, and btw i hate being in pics lol


----------



## jeff. k




----------



## angela_cheryl_7359

Me and my boyfriend (not the best picture). 







And just me.


----------



## Overread

It's a me!







really I am in there! (somewhere)


----------



## Imposter.Cow.




----------



## AgentAustin

LOL...

More seriously...


----------



## ej.

This is me:





And something a little bit more fun:


----------



## y0aimee

taken w/ my BB curve


----------



## MarcPPhotography

PLUTO Yay! and me


----------



## starrshinee

Brieff said:


> <-- that's me and
> Self-Portraits - a set on Flickr <- me me me me
> 
> and one more..


beautiful.
how did you do this?


----------



## Hope

Bear said:


> It's really bad and in the middle of study'n for finals, but its still me


 
For some reason I like this photo!


----------



## Hope

wxnut said:


> me...


 NIIICE...is this a match making thread?????????


----------



## Hope

not sure how to post pic at this stage but that's me over there <<<<<<<<<<


----------



## DScience




----------



## Jankster

as much as i love taking photos, i dont really like to be in them haha..


----------



## robertwsimpson

I love that painting!


----------



## GoMBoS

It'sa mi!


----------



## boogschd

DScience said:


>



nice photo 

i thought you were a girl . frm your avatar

sorry


----------



## Dominantly

Oh Snap.

He's gonna stick you now.......


----------



## Natalie

This one came out kind of weird...


----------



## Jankster

robertwsimpson said:


> I love that painting!


 
my favorite art work ever :thumbup: i love it


----------



## Mademoiselle

Hiya! :blushing:


----------



## Sbuxo




----------



## lvcrtrs




----------



## Guero

Sbuxo said:


>



moar!


----------



## eddouglas

Hi all....new user....here is my mug shot.




http://farm1.static.flickr.com/145/435963600_50a50143be.jpg


----------



## srinaldo86

Quick Duo, figured I'd show two sides of me.


----------



## fuglychick21




----------



## Shocknawe




----------



## JayLPhoto

me at my buddies "Golden" birthday.  (he turned 24 on the 24th of August)


----------



## anonymouscuban

Me:


----------



## frommrstomommy

I don't do many pictures, most I have are from our wedding..


----------



## JPooh

this is my second post! name's jeff but everyone calls me pooh! 

a pic of me and my friend! ;-)

self photo





me and my lady friend in miami





goofy ol' me!


----------



## Cookie

My Addition!


----------



## williambarry




----------



## jstuedle

*I posted one in 2007 I think. Here is one done in my studio yesterday. Just playing with a reflector I made. Enjoy.*


----------



## Lunchbox




----------



## JackRabbit




----------



## sojourn




----------



## rocdoc

anonymouscuban said:


> Me:


 
I want to know how you got that lighting! Nice shot


----------



## kundalini

jstuedle said:


> *I posted one in 2007 I think. *


 Good to see you around every now and then John.


----------



## Sbuxo

Peter_pan91 said:


>


ciaoooo..:love::lmao:


----------



## Kristov

Me, drunk and in back seat of car. Really, really hard to focus, even with AF when this trashed. Mardi Gras day, New Orleans. Will get something better up, I promise.


----------



## y0aimee




----------



## itsarvin2

nice picture!!


----------



## bitteraspects




----------



## KMS

I turned around and this was snapped of me. Very, very off gaurd. But I look cooky so I like it :]


----------



## bitteraspects




----------



## PhotoXopher




----------



## dtzitko

Best looking dude you'll ever lay eyes on.


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Dominantly

I'll keep with the theme for fun


----------



## r2glittiz

I get bored very easily. 
My excuse is that I like to think I am Cindy Sherman.


----------



## kundalini

Only to break the theme.......




 



​


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta

Hey guys haven't posted in a while. Been in this thread a couple times and finally decided to post. Its nice to see what the people of TPF look like.

Anyway this is my 2 cents, me taken by a friend of mine on a site visit.


----------



## Turbo




----------



## robertwsimpson

myspace pic ftw


----------



## inTempus

srinaldo86 said:


> Quick Duo, figured I'd show two sides of me.


My God, those racks haven't changed in 20 some years.

Semper Fi.


----------



## foa42

This is me way long ago.


----------



## pcacj




----------



## bentcountershaft

The mirrors really seemed to confuse the autofocus:


----------



## SrBiscuit

anonymouscuban said:


> Me:


 
reminds me of a self port i did awhile back...


----------



## Kimberly81

pic I took on St. Patrick's Day


----------



## kc502




----------



## pauleu2003




----------



## LaserSailor

^ what I usually look like . . .






^ What I actually look like (taken during my brief stint as a portrait photographer at Sears)


----------



## cfusionpm

From a local meetup workshop.


----------



## thebeatles




----------



## bitteraspects




----------



## kujo

One of my last jobs, camera man on Samantha Who? with my good friend Christina Applegate ;-)


----------



## Dominantly

I've seen that photograph of the dolphin in the wave before!
At first, I of course assumed it was a shark, but then noticed the fin orientation and realized it was a dolphin. A very nice capture.


----------



## Diana G

Playing around with black and white filters...


----------



## LoveAlwaysJami

Is it just me or is close to everyone on this forum effin gorgeous?  Kinda intimidating :/


----------



## LoveAlwaysJami

Gangsta...





Typical...






Working...





Me and Him...


----------



## pcacj

LoveAlwaysJami said:


> Is it just me or is close to everyone on this forum effin gorgeous?  Kinda intimidating :/



Good question.  My daughter once told me that the murder rate rose and fell with the sales volume of ice cream.  This is true, but ice cream was not connected to murder...summer heat is the common factor in the murder rate and also the sales of ice cream.

So, is everyone gorgeous who posts on here?  There may be a correlation to photogenic self-confidence and the postings on here, but I bet there is an even distribution of physical characteristics represented on this forum...many just do not feel confident enough to post their pics.  (My interpretation anyway).


----------



## LoveAlwaysJami

pcacj said:


> LoveAlwaysJami said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or is close to everyone on this forum effin gorgeous? Kinda intimidating :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. My daughter once told me that the murder rate rose and fell with the sales volume of ice cream. This is true, but ice cream was not connected to murder...summer heat is the common factor in the murder rate and also the sales of ice cream.
> 
> So, is everyone gorgeous who posts on here? There may be a correlation to photogenic self-confidence and the postings on here, but I bet there is an even distribution of physical characteristics represented on this forum...many just do not feel confident enough to post their pics. (My interpretation anyway).
Click to expand...

 
What a PERFECT way to word it.  That makes a lot of sense!


----------



## bonobo_slr




----------



## robertwsimpson

*buys some custom t-shirts*


----------



## LokiZ

LoveAlwaysJami said:


> Is it just me or is close to everyone on this forum effin gorgeous?  Kinda intimidating :/



Well you fit right in then, and I don't think I've posted yet LOL.  That might help even things out.

Good point though.


----------



## Chris of Arabia




----------



## Jane948

I dig the calm/sleepy feel I guess


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

anonymouscuban said:


> Me:



This kind of creeps me out a little lol


----------



## ivannguyen




----------



## Noyyy




----------



## reznap

Ok, why not?


----------



## TheSolicitor




----------



## soleshine

bahaha


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## chammer

Had forgotten about this thread - Thanks, reznap


----------



## the storm xzx

hello everybody, i hope i will be like a small gust  in yours fourms  with all my love


----------



## thebeatles

Chris of Arabia said:


>



How do you like your Warmoth?  My friend just built one. :thumbup:


----------



## thebeatles

Here is an unflattering picture of myself.


----------



## ivomitcats




----------



## Sbuxo




----------



## entubao

regards!


----------



## knjrphoto




----------



## DragonHeart

knjrphoto said:


>



This is a cute pic and looks like alot of fun


----------



## knjrphoto

DragonHeart said:


> knjrphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a cute pic and looks like alot of fun
Click to expand...

 
Thanks, I was doing a shoot of my daughter, mom, and myself last time my mom was in town. My mom stepped out of the frame and snapped a couple shots while I was goofing around. I would have liked this a lot more if Penelope would have stopped rubbing her eyes. 

It was fun, and it's one of the few pictures I have of just me and my daughter.


----------



## GotaLuvThosPens

Me.  Please note the SPIDER!! I didn't know it was there until after I looked at the picture!!


----------



## robertwsimpson

Thank you for MAKING me look at your boob.


----------



## GotaLuvThosPens

robertwsimpson said:


> Thank you for MAKING me look at your boob.



yeeeah sorry about that! But trust me I didn't intend to have a spider on my boob!  I still think it really adds to the shot though.


----------



## clintd

If I was a spider, that's where I'd be too! Haha!


----------



## ottor

Ah ..... don't move.... I'll get it.


----------



## tommetass

Hi there
This is my forst post on this forum, so why not post a picture of myself? 

Anyway, here goes:





Shot on a Canon EOS 30D.


----------



## JohnS.

Laughing while watching Shrek...


----------



## Bend The Light

Hi everyone. I am a dSLR user of 6 months and a forum user of about the same. I'm a TPF user of 1 day.

This is a picture of me. Oh, and me.






Poor picture, I know, but it was, technically taken by my 4-year-old. I set up all the equipment and told her which button to press on the remote, though!

Oh, and apologies for the "PJ's"...she'd got me up at daft o'clock to watch cartoons - I told her we'd be better doing photography!


----------



## robertwsimpson

uh oh, your 4 year old owns the copyright to that photo.


----------



## Bend The Light

robertwsimpson said:


> uh oh, your 4 year old owns the copyright to that photo.



It's ok, I asked her if I was allowed to show it on here. She wasn't sure until I told her that people would probably laugh at the PJ's, then she said yes!


----------



## Cassie

Usually 'a picture' means singular. 
But I'm a loser and post 5.​


----------



## savannahsmiles

My name is Savannah. I shoot with a Nikon D40.
I'm a noob as well.


----------



## reznap

Cassie said:


> Usually 'a picture' means singular.
> But I'm a loser and post 5.​



Not to be a creep, but nobody's complaining


----------



## iced_lemontea

Puscas said:


> Once, at a business meeting, we all got these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were on our table when we got there and I was thinking...WTF?
> 
> Well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were jellybeans....
> 
> 
> 
> (ok, back to the topic)
> 
> 
> pascal


 




LOL :lmao: i would love to have that on our meetings. jelly beans


----------



## burnws6

I'm up for a self portrait....but until then....heres a cell pic


----------



## jeff. k




----------



## Sam19

DSLR noob said:


> I like to know what who I am talking to looks like, just a thing. I'm sure many of you agree it is more personal that way. I'd post this in the self portrait thread, but some of the pics I am about weren't taken by me. You can also post a little info to make the convos smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally a cool kind of dazed black and white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Age: 17
> Been into photography: interested for about 3 years, hands on since December 2006 (first camera)
> Most browsed sections: any sub forum under "The Foundations of Photography"



Ur so good at takin pics and i aint


----------



## mwcfarms

C'est Moi. 





Just messing around at home trying a self portrait which failed lol.


----------



## Sam19

Meee


----------



## Keeylay




----------



## Forest Power Ranger

This is my Ugly ol' self. ( I hate self portraits!....of me at least)


----------



## bentcountershaft

I can never resist taking pics of myself in the rounded mirrors.  I don't know why.


----------



## Forest Power Ranger

bentcountershaft said:


> I can never resist taking pics of myself in the rounded mirrors. I don't know why.


 
Because it can make any lens a fisheye lens!


----------



## Robin Usagani

here is me meditating


----------



## BrentRS1985




----------



## Turbo




----------



## Robin Usagani

Zeus?  ^^


----------



## lisa_13




----------



## LaFoto

Weeeelll, I am there, somewhere!


----------



## Overread

haha neat shot!!
And yes I can see you and your camera!


----------



## AdamBomb

Haven't been around in awhile... Figured i'd stop by and say hello!


----------



## loosecanon




----------



## MrsMoo

This is the most recent photo of me


----------



## Xo0

Just registered. Here's my pic to say hello:


----------



## Seekwence




----------



## Andy5D

me on the right


----------



## Robin Usagani

NICE!


Seekwence said:


>


----------



## Seekwence

Schwettylens said:


> NICE!
> 
> 
> Seekwence said:
Click to expand...


Haha; I love this photo! Got dressed and went out to the horse races with a bunch of friends.


----------



## kundalini

Got a haircut a few weeks ago.


----------



## Josh66

I guess I need to get some new pictures of myself...

This is the most recent one I have - from April.





Not really that good...  Taken in the bathroom mirror.  

My hair and goatee are both longer.  The goatee is about 2 inches long right now, and my hair is almost to my shoulders.


----------



## NaMcO




----------



## c.cloudwalker

kundalini said:


> Got a haircut a few weeks ago.



Well, if it means seeing one more of your great self portraits, fooking great.

I sometimes think you should give up any form of photography except self portraits, :lmao:

Plus, you allowed me to come back to this thread I had not looked at in a while and there have been some nice shots here.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Josh, not your best one, but the series of your self portraits is as fascinating as K's.

Maybe you guys should get together and do dual self portraits


----------



## Josh66

c.cloudwalker said:


> Josh, not your best one, but the series of your self portraits is as fascinating as K's.
> 
> Maybe you guys should get together and do dual self portraits



Yeah, not exactly my best work ... 

It was mainly just so I would know when I started to let the goatee grow again.
It's been about 3 1/2 months now, and it's about 2" long...lol.


I never really thought I was that good at self portraits ... most of them have the same boring pose, lol.  Maybe it's just because I look so cool.  

Here's an older one:




Also taken in the bathroom mirror, lol.

The goatee looks almost the same as that.  Maybe a little bit longer.


edit
I think I was drinking wine that day - my lips look really red, lol.

My wife hates that picture - she says I look too scary.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Josh, I've had amazing reactions to my own cool dude (just standing there) self portraits but I am not sure what it is. Something about self portraits... the only true photos?


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Yes, you do look a bit scary there. Or at least you look like a tough cookie but I think that is part of the appeal of it


----------



## Josh66

OK, I took some new ones today...

Here's the new look   -












...Need to get some wax for the 'stache.  :lmao:


...And to me, these are proof that the more hair I have, the younger I look.  

If you had to guess, how old would you say I am based on these two photos?


----------



## AUZambo

I'm a little late to the party...never joined a thread 125 pages in the making! I'm a co-sponsor of the photography at the school where I teach. One of our assignments last year was a reflective self-portrait. I took this picture in an elevator at a hospital, with the reflection coming off the mirrored ceiling:


----------



## MohaimenK




----------



## ottor

MohaimenK said:


>


 
Sooo.... are you on the left or the right ?

r


----------



## LaFoto

Teehee, Rick! I was thinking the same, but as I've seen a photo of his wife earlier (pretty, YOUNG lady!) I assumed he'd be the one on the right (of course! ).

Am I assuming right, Mohaimen?


----------



## TMWallace

Not a great picture....taken with a cell phone...but I still really like it.


----------



## kundalini

TMWallace said:


> Not a great picture....taken with a cell phone...but I still really like it.


 Did you notice that you have a 555'-5-1/8" obelisk sticking in your ear?


----------



## TMWallace

kundalini said:


> TMWallace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great picture....taken with a cell phone...but I still really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you notice that you have a 555'-5-1/8" obelisk sticking in your ear?
Click to expand...



yeah that thing...it can become quite a pain sometimes.


----------



## MohaimenK

LaFoto said:


> Teehee, Rick! I was thinking the same, but as I've seen a photo of his wife earlier (pretty, YOUNG lady!) I assumed he'd be the one on the right (of course! ).
> 
> Am I assuming right, Mohaimen?


 
Noo I'm the one on the left! :lmao: Actually, his name is Elijah the Nature Boy. You can google him and he'll come up. He goes from places to places, a free spirit guy, carries business cards with him and has his own website. He was in DC that week. 

(...and thanks for the compliment of my wife! she'll be happy to hear it)


----------



## meccalli

Ooh, just saw this thread. Excuse my sleepy eyes, I was up all night before and here I was on my feet lugging flashes, a lens bag and tripods ..but here's me.


----------



## lisa_13

i am attractive.


----------



## MrGrimm

Me






Me trying to get this Afghan boy to smile for a photo.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Thank you for your service MrGrimm.  Toyota Rocks!

From
1985 Toyota Supra owner


----------



## JayKayVeePhotography

Was doing a shoot with my sister and she grabbed the camera and got this shot.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

O|||||||O said:


> OK, I took some new ones today...
> 
> Here's the new look   -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Need to get some wax for the 'stache.  :lmao:
> 
> 
> ...And to me, these are proof that the more hair I have, the younger I look.
> 
> If you had to guess, how old would you say I am based on these two photos?


^29?
Second guess is 32! LOL


----------



## Marissa.k1995

This is me... my sister took the pictures. :mrgreen:


----------



## JumpingJay15

This is me, my sister took these pictures. :mrgreen: She goes on the forum as well.


----------



## SrBiscuit

hey NH!
guess ill update mine so we get 3 NH people in a row. 

this was a test shot after i got my cheapy light kit.


----------



## SBShots




----------



## leejt1986




----------



## Idahophoto




----------



## bruce282

Granddad with his 24 hour old first grandkid, Max.


----------



## Josh66

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> ^29?
> Second guess is 32! LOL


Good guess.  I'll be 29 in a couple weeks.


----------



## KmH

I did a new self portrait a few weeks back, with a wide angle. I was wearing my favorite wide-brimmed Tilley: Tilley Endurables - The Finest Hats and Travel Clothing in the World


----------



## kundalini

Nice smile KmH. 

I knew you were an old fart, much like myself, but geeeeze.......... 

btw, I love my wide brimmed hats too.


----------



## bigboi3

a picture of (from left to right) my son, my wife, and ME!:mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt

Me with my new camera phone...


----------



## Pea-Pod

Heres one my better half took of me just a week or so ago.


----------



## Steve01

< -------- That's me


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

O|||||||O said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^29?
> Second guess is 32! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Good guess.  I'll be 29 in a couple weeks.
Click to expand...



Wohooo! What do I get for getting it right?  haha JK

( BTW, Happy Early or Belated Birthday! LOL )


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

johngpt said:


> Me with my new camera phone...


  haha.. Can you hear me Now?!


----------



## LaFoto

John, are you ALL sure you're getting the concept of those camera phones???   

That's such a good self! I sooo like it.


----------



## johngpt

Corinna, PerfectlyFlawed, thank you. The reception isn't bad, but the roaming charges are a bit steep!


----------



## Josh66

Here's a new one:





Fuji Pro 160S.


----------



## johngpt

Josh, with your mustache, goatee, and what looks like a dueling scar on your cheek, you could have been a musketeer!


----------



## Josh66

I get that a lot, lol.  That, or a pirate.


----------



## Mustlovedragons

Me, as taken by me.


----------



## johngpt

Mustlovedragons, you have that Florida glow! Glad you figured out how to post a picture.


----------



## johngpt

Here's one shot with my motorola razr's crappy camera, for a discussion/challenge at a flickr group.





That challenge is what sparked interest in that 'camera phone' image I posted here a little bit ago.


----------



## Fate

Me a few months back!


----------



## ajkramer87

O|||||||O said:


> I get that a lot, lol. That, or a pirate.


 
First thing I thought was that you look like Jack Sparrow from pirates of the caribbean.


----------



## fuglychick21

A couple pictures of me...


----------



## cwingwvwc

and my face


----------



## johngpt

Me. Listening to SHE WHO MUST BE OBEYED.


----------



## jeff. k

Untitled by jeff. k, on Flickr


----------



## Robin Usagani

Danngg.. what lens is that jeff?


----------



## jeff. k

That's a Sigma 10mm f2.8 fisheye


----------



## johngpt

jeff, looks like the view through the security peep hole of that apartment door! Great shot.


----------



## Sbuxo

@Marissa: Sillybaaaaandz!


----------



## Antarctican

johngpt said:


> Me. Listening to SHE WHO MUST BE OBEYED.


  Love it!


----------



## johngpt

Thanks Jeanne.


----------



## ksjones

[imglink]http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs257.ash1/18454_327178987523_781337523_4888426_362391_n.jpg[/imglink]


----------



## hydroshock

i'm new here, thought i'd join the club. been into photography for over twenty years, still really have no clue what i'm doing lol but i know i love doing it. just starting to get asked to shoot pictures for various folks so i've been doing an extensive amount of research now on lighting techniques, equipment, etc... I look forward to connecting with some of you and hearing your thoughts and feedback.


----------



## DxAxN




----------



## dalewood

this first one is of my hero (my father) 





This one is me and my cousin. both were taken while i was home on leave in august


----------



## palze

OMG that's me. Credits to a good friend of mine.


----------



## Daki_One




----------



## soul.glo

Day 15 on the playa at Burning Man 2010


----------



## johngpt

soul.glo, are you participating in a particular project?


----------



## soul.glo

johngpt said:


> soul.glo, are you participating in a particular project?



I camp with Overkill and we were working on Circus Maximus (10:00 and Esplanade) with Nexus.  Went for the build and breakdown this year.


----------



## johngpt

Stay hydrated!


----------



## iRay808

i try LoL


----------



## DerekSalem

Sbuxo said:


>



always wondered if it was you in that avatar. Wow lol that's all I gotta say
Not a ton of editing and it was done kind of as a joke (long story) but here's me about 8 months ago


----------



## sam_justice

Made a whoopsie and posted in the wrong place, anyway

murdera..


----------



## Sbuxo

DerekSalem said:


> always wondered if it was you in that avatar. Wow lol that's all I gotta say
> Not a ton of editing and it was done kind of as a joke (long story) but here's me about 8 months ago




Huh? I'm lost. Lol. I guess I made a comment that I can't remember anymore.:lmao:
All my avatars have been only me, btw.
Lol, I came here to post a new pic and I see something about me. ._o I got that sixth sense.


----------



## FattyMcJ

Tis me!


----------



## johngpt

Great lighting Jason. Perfect highlight coming from your left, our right, to define you from the background.


----------



## Airborne_Guy




----------



## FattyMcJ

johngpt said:


> Great lighting Jason. Perfect highlight coming from your left, our right, to define you from the background.



Thank you :mrgreen:


----------



## soleshine




----------



## ottor

Lots of 'firsts' here... First attempt of using some studio lighting I recently acquired, (Actually got the things working!! ) and - first attempt at a self portrait.. (Only at the insistance of my wife ) Other than "Lose the hat", any comments would be welcome..

Thanks,

r


----------



## stephyg

i make the stupidest faces (x


----------



## johngpt

ottor said:


>



Nice hat. 

And nice lighting. You did really well creating the main light, and then having either your secondary fill in on your left (our right) or your reflector filling there. You've avoided having that harsh shadow from the nose fall across the left cheek. And while the eyes are somewhat shaded by the brim, they're not obscured, and you've retained the catchlights in both eyes. Or maybe your left eye's catchlight is really from your glasses, but nonetheless, it's there and effective.


----------



## Corvphotography

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryan_corvello/5075467218/" title="me by RyanCorvelloPhotography, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4071/5075467218_bb52f053ca.jpg" width="500" height="407" alt="me" /></a>


----------



## kundalini

ottor said:


> Lots of 'firsts' here...


 Hey Otter, I'm just want to echo what John had to say.  Nicely done SP, but more importantly..... nice hat.  I love my wide brims.

You've got some color reflection in the left lens, easily removed.  Another reflector (camera right) would probably let us see the remainder of the brim continuing around.  Well done on eliminating the glare from the eye wear.   :thumbup:   Just my 2¢.


----------



## Greasy




----------



## ottor

kundalini said:


> ottor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of 'firsts' here...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Otter, I'm just want to echo what John had to say. Nicely done SP, but more importantly..... nice hat. I love my wide brims.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 
Appreciate it !! - I have a hard time going anywhere without my "Crumpler" .. 

r


----------



## supraman215




----------



## quixilver

Hi everyone!!!
My name is Riccardo Suriano and I'm an international photographer from Rome, Italy, now living in San Francisco, CA
You can see my work on Riccardo Suriano Advertising Photography - Fine Art Portraits, Commercial, Advertisement




Thank you


----------



## johngpt

Nice work at your website Riccardo. I especially liked your portrait work. Buona fortuna con il vostro affare fotografia.


----------



## aadhils




----------



## quixilver

johngpt said:


> Nice work at your website Riccardo. I especially liked your portrait work. Buona fortuna con il vostro affare fotografia.



Hey John thanks a lot!
Or shall I say GRAZIE


----------



## kundalini

Ricardo.....

Awesome stuff on your site dude.


----------



## NCAFLeo88

here are 2 of me...


----------



## E-jeezy




----------



## y75stingray

This is me


----------



## JerrfyLube

And thats about as photogenic as I get... :greenpbl:

Im a much better picture taker and than a take-ey....  Take-ey...is that even a word??


----------



## goaway




----------



## ashleyx

Hey I'm Ashley.  Newbie here.


----------



## dukeboy1977

This is a picture of me and my family. Jeff, Amanda, August, and Aiden. August and Aiden are the lil boys, and August is older. Enjoy!


----------



## Caduceus

one of my modeling shoots with my fiancee


----------



## lisa_13

self portrait by lisa_czech, on Flickr


----------



## ayeelkay




----------



## jjparson

http://www.flickr.com/photos/46420286@N03/5166151458/


----------



## johngpt




----------



## kundalini

^^ Awesome John. I like the speculars of the stone in the shadow.

Don't mean to get too personal, but have you put on some weight?




:lmao:


----------



## johngpt

kundalini said:


> Don't mean to get too personal, but have you put on some weight?
> 
> :lmao:


It's those speculars! They'll do it every time!


----------



## Azeronstudios

*Lost in the Fog*


----------



## Aujmarie23

Here's me:


----------



## Capeesh

Hello :cheer: From Bonnie Scotland


----------



## LokiZ

Since my avatar is of no real help...

And since I can't remember if I have ever posted a self portrait here...

And since I am not looking through my list of posts let alone 133 pages in this thread...

... here be me.


----------



## kundalini




----------



## cwingwvwc




----------



## johngpt

LokiZ said:


>



Nice composition.






kundalini said:


>



Excellent lighting kundalini.


----------



## DSLR noob

WOW, since I was 17 when I started this, and it is still gonig strong. Let me update with a picture that's about 3 and a half years updated. I'm almost 21 now and um... I look a little different.

The first pic is overdone in every way I can htink of on purpose. Everyone in my family said I never look happy in Facebook photos, even when I'm smiling. So I took out the camera, made the biggest fakest smile I could, and added oversaturation, a high pass filter (for over sharpening without too much color distortion) whitened my teeth and just overdid this photo for fun.




Me by rowe2ry, on Flickr

This is just to give a feel of my room and what I do in it. In the top left I am coming out of my bathroom combing my hair. Then Upper mid frame I am talking on the phone. On the top right I can be seen poking my head out from behind a shelving system sitting at my computer. Mid left I am holding an engine rotor, middle frame I am looking in my mini fridge, and at the bottom right I am reading "The How and Why of Mechanical movements."




Me multiple by rowe2ry, on Flickr


----------



## Antarctican

What a hoot to see your updated pics! Well done (and, ummm, overdone)


----------



## johngpt

DSLR_noob! What a hoot! Thanks for starting this thread that has grown and gone totally outta control! What a great idea it was to do this, and great idea to show how things have changed.


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography




----------



## kundalini

johngpt said:


> Excellent lighting kundalini.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for noticing the subtlties. I'm still trying.
Click to expand...


----------



## Opher

A new one of me...


----------



## johngpt

Opher!


----------



## twoboysnmygirl

God, I love PS...I wish I could photoshop my actual face.  LOL


----------



## YoMoe




----------



## LokiZ

twoboysnmygirl said:


> God, I love PS...I wish I could photoshop my actual face.  LOL



I have a chipped tooth... fixing it in Photoshop is much less expensive then letting the dentist do it. 

I love the eyes in this shot, they look right through me.


----------



## twoboysnmygirl

LokiZ said:


> twoboysnmygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, I love PS...I wish I could photoshop my actual face.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a chipped tooth... fixing it in Photoshop is much less expensive then letting the dentist do it.
> 
> I love the eyes in this shot, they look right through me.
Click to expand...


Good!  That's what I was going for...I'm giving this shot to my husband for Xmas!


----------



## supraman215

twoboysnmygirl said:


> God, I love PS...I wish I could photoshop my actual face.  LOL



It's much better than your profile pic, I'd change it.


----------



## twoboysnmygirl

Good idea! :thumbup:


----------



## GotaLuvThosPens

heres a recent one with a little attitude


----------



## van halen

I guess it's my turn, nothing much.


----------



## ConverseMan

And about a 1/4 of my collection...


----------



## bO.fOtO




----------



## ChadHillPhoto

My current bio page image for my website





My old bio page image for my website


----------



## mjhoward

Here's a goofy snapshot I took of myself a couple weeks ago


----------



## Frequency

boogaguy said:


>



XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

May be this is not much revealing the person; but what a classic shot!!!!

Regards


----------



## point-&-shoot

playing with the beauty dish. by kyle.emley, on Flickr
messin with the home made beauty light.


----------



## Ouhei

Handed someone my camera at a holiday party this weekend, I normally end up with tons of pictures of everyone and none of myself, haha




Potluck 04 by Ouhei, on Flickr

and the mandatory camera-face!



DSC_1858.jpg by Ouhei, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

Welcome to TPF Ouhei.  I live just east of Raleigh.



New lights and hungover this morning.


----------



## mishele

kundalini said:


> Welcome to TPF Ouhei.  I live just east of Raleigh.
> 
> 
> 
> New lights and hungover this morning.


Hubba hubba...........:hug::


----------



## johngpt

Hungover? LOL, I don't look that good at the best of times!

Good thing you keep beatin' down that liver. Evil things that they are...


----------



## kundalini

mishele said:


> Hubba hubba...........:hug::


If you weren't where you are and I wasn't where I am........... SERIOUSLY......



johngpt said:


> Good thing you keep beatin' down that liver. Evil things that they are...


I keep a vigilence. Nothing passes my scrutiny.


----------



## Canon AE-1

Uncle Dave


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

ConverseMan said:


>



Nice Chucks collection :thumbup:


----------



## johngpt

Canon AE-1 said:


> Uncle Dave


Gotta chuckle. Computer monitor, all that electronic gear, keyboard, and a pepper shaker too!

Great shot!


----------



## Opher

Opher said:


> A new one of me...





johngpt said:


> Opher!



It was actually a self portrait for my creative design class i think i got 80 or 90.


----------



## Canon AE-1

LOL, thanks johngpt. You should see the other side of the room.


----------



## LaFoto

My husband took this one with his new "toy", a little compact digital camera he got for Christmas, as he was too fed up with using his mobile phone as his only camera, and he took it in the evening of Christmas Day in the foyer of the restaurant to which my father-in-law (whose reflection happens to be in the mirror) invited us all.

I like this photo of mother and daughter (and I am the MOTHER! so the prettiest person in this photo is my daughter, of course!).


----------



## kundalini

LaFoto said:


> .... my father-in-law (whose reflection happens to be in the mirror) invited us all.


Excellent serendipity (if that was what is was).



> I like this photo of mother and daughter (and I am the MOTHER! so the prettiest person in this photo is my daughter, of course!).


don't sell yourself so short Corinna. You do pretty well for yourself, if I may say so.


----------



## johngpt

Two gorgeous young ladies, I see.


----------



## LaFoto

kundalini said:


> Excellent serendipity (if that was what is was).


 
Yes, that's what it was. 
And thank you to the two of you for saying what you did say!


----------



## cwingwvwc

New self portrait


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Josh66

Here's a new one.




P1140661 by J E, on Flickr

Bathroom mirror, lol.


----------



## safeshot

just a quick snapshot,,


----------



## sparrowblue

Taken in October, for a class in University.


----------



## BradSut26




----------



## soleshine

This is how you play in the snow!!


----------



## vivalaveritas




----------



## Davor

Heres me in Cuba 2 summers ago, my girlfriend did a pretty good job on the picture


----------



## thingsIsee

thats me on the right, at my Airforce retirement


----------



## commissionedsk

this is me...typical face...I seem to do that in almost all my pictures...oh well this is one of my favs.


----------



## johngpt

he knows...
... if you've been sleeping.

he knows...
... if you're awake.

he knows...
... if you've been bad or good.

so be good for goodness' sake.

How the heck did that ever become a Christmas tune?


----------



## MichaelsImage

Lunch break last summer...


----------



## Polina Rabtseva

you can find me here facebook.com/polly.rocks   
Polina Rabtseva Photography  my portfolio


----------



## ghaith.salih

Me  >>>>>


----------



## ScribbledShinanigans

This is how I'd look if I were America's Next Top Model





Aaaaand this is how I look... well.... most of the time


----------



## johngpt

Ans, how you look most of the time is pretty darn good!


----------



## johngpt

reading by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## cjfontaine

Me, before I started using flash.

1.


----------



## GeraShapiro

*Hello  
Iam the new guy in here...hope to fit in 




*


----------



## maruffner

Just me another newbie...


1.


----------



## raphaelaaron

mornin'


----------



## DragonHeart

Well at least you are practicing good hygeine.


----------



## SrBiscuit

my most recent.


----------



## PASM

Nice vintage camera SrBiscuit  I've got one of those too






..Minolta AF 4/35-70 I think  not sure


----------



## johngpt

SrBiscuit said:


> my most recent.


 
Outstanding!


----------



## cnutco

Hey there...


----------



## SrBiscuit

PASM said:


> Nice vintage camera SrBiscuit  I've got one of those too


 
What a workhorse, right? Even with my recent upgrade to a D90, I still LOVE the colors the d1x produces and I don't plan on letting it collect dust. It was what I primarily shot with until my upgrade.

Thanks John!


----------



## LaFoto

Newest one. Taken about an hour ago. Mirror self. Focus not right (but I couldn't watch the camera focus). Mixture of natural light (falling in through the front door windows) and lamp light from the ceiling above. No attempt to be artsy. Just to show people (on Facebook...!) what I look like with the new highlights in my hair. Ah well... yes. Erm...


----------



## o hey tyler

SrBiscuit said:


> my most recent.


 
Does that gas mask have a bong attachment?


----------



## Forkie

I'll play:




Self Portrait by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## PASM

It's still looks, feels and handles like $5,500s of camera IMO



SrBiscuit said:


> PASM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice vintage camera SrBiscuit  I've got one of those too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a workhorse, right? Even with my recent upgrade to a D90, I still LOVE the colors the d1x produces and I don't plan on letting it collect dust. It was what I primarily shot with until my upgrade.
> 
> Thanks John!
Click to expand...


----------



## johngpt

vaquero moderno


----------



## PASM

Cool picture John


----------



## altitude604

Experimenting with OCF earlier tonight.


----------



## johngpt

PASM said:


> Cool picture John


 
Thanks!


----------



## Stutterfly

I really had to search to find a pic of myself :meh: I make a point of not being photographed. 

It's funny, I see my fellow shooters captured on various videos and photos of festivals and gigs...but never me. I'm quite proud of that. This is after having been shooting non-stop for over 3 hours. It was hot, dusty and brilliant. I was absolutely on a high. Hence the expression. I took it myself, when my partner gave me his p&s to fix his settings. I wanted to show him what over-exposure looks like... 







Easterfest April 2010, Toowoomba, Queensland. Specifically, my brother's knee. Yup...wearing my Nikon strap proudly. After that festival I got smart and bought an ultra padded Crumpler one.


----------



## SrBiscuit

o hey tyler said:


> Does that gas mask have a bong attachment?


 
not yet.


----------



## DSLR noob

Oh how much I have changed since the first post in this thread:




Me and the Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr


----------



## Slaphead

Just playing around with the SB600 one day.


----------



## johngpt

DSLR noob said:


> Oh how much I have changed since the first post in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr


 Four years from age 17 makes a huge difference.


----------



## DSLR noob

Much more than I ever would have guessed at 17 haha.


----------



## RockstarPhotography

DSLR noob said:


> Oh how much I have changed since the first post in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the Miata by rowe2ry, on Flickr


 
Is that your miata?  Are you driving a chick car?


----------



## DSLR noob

.92 lateral Gs on skidpad on the factory skinny 185mm wide tires back in 1989 when tire compounds were practically plastic
fully indipendent unequal length load-correcting double wishbone suspension
50/50 weight distribution
15:1 steering ratio
1.8 inches of throw between gearshifts, the shortest of any production car in 1989
best selling 2 seating convertible in the world, and in north america
most raced make and model on any given race weekend
has its own SCCA racing class: Spec Miata
2,300 pounds with all fluids (including gasoline) and a driver

Can achieve over 1.1 lateral Gs on a skidpad with less than $4,000 in suspension upgrades on DOT approved tires, meaning it can out handle a $75,000 Corvette Z06 which pulls 1.0 gs on a lateral skidpad.

umm 31MPGs on the highway should sound good to anybody with these gas prices too

I can go on but any man who doesn't see the Miata for the excellent driving machine it is really less of a man in my opinion. After all, are you going to concern yourself with fashion like the more femenine side of society, or are you going to recognize an excellently engineered machine for what it is?


----------



## kric2schaam626

Hi all. 
It's me!


----------



## Double H

Holga. PortraNC expired.


----------



## kric2schaam626

Double H said:


> Holga. PortraNC expired.


 
Very interesting! Is there someone else with you in this picture?


----------



## o hey tyler

DSLR noob said:


> After all, are you going to concern yourself with fashion like the more femenine side of society, or are you going to recognize an excellently engineered machine for what it is?


 
Nah, I'd probably just pin it as a chick whip.


----------



## DSLR noob

o hey tyler said:


> DSLR noob said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all, are you going to concern yourself with fashion like the more femenine side of society, or are you going to recognize an excellently engineered machine for what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'd probably just pin it as a chick whip.
Click to expand...

 
Think of it what you will. Its really a very closed-minded opinion just because the car is small, it is one of the best driving machines for the money. And no, I am not saying it is fast, it has only 128hp, but it it is one of the best to drive, and it teaches one about using momentum and little breaking with great handling to match cars with twice or three times the power.

(24 second video of a Miata Vs a Viper)





Okay I will now stop threadjacking my own thread.

@Double H

That is a really interesting and dream-like lomograph you have taken on the Holga. Wonderful shot.

@Krictoshaam626

Very good lighting on the face, and a very flettering looking photo of yourself. Good work with the portraiture skills.


----------



## o hey tyler

Dude, I was just kidding. I could care less what you drive. I didn't read or watch past "close minded opinion". I really, _really_ don't care if a Miata is your mode of transportation. Everything is okay.


----------



## Double H

kric2schaam626 said:


> Double H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holga. PortraNC expired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting! Is there someone else with you in this picture?
Click to expand...


My oldest son. It was a double exposure. Thanks.

This year I participated in the St. Baldrick's event. I took advantage of stage one.
Oi oi!


----------



## Robin Usagani

RockstarPhotography said:


> Is that your miata? Are you driving a chick car?


 
Wow.. just wow.


----------



## Buckster

Me yesterday at Ruby Falls, TN.


----------



## Josh66

Double H said:


> This year I participated in the St. Baldrick's event. I took advantage of stage one.
> Oi oi!


 Very cool!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Robin Usagani

Yay... buckster is a Canon shooter!


----------



## FineWhine




----------



## SensePhoto




----------



## kundalini

My latest interest..... the Chinese lantern as a light source.  Thanks David Hobby.  More to follow I'm sure , but this was a test shot in my office, so please ignore the background.....the tarp helps knock down the morning light hitting my monitor.


----------



## NayLoMo6C




----------



## Kbmartie

Now when you talk to me you will imagine a pumpkin.


----------



## SilverEF88

Hi


----------



## Josh66

04181105 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## tenninethousand

Pic of myself then of me and my girlfriend of two years.


----------



## Neurotica

It's a very rare thing to have a photo of somebody who's always behind the camera... you know... oh you know!


----------



## NayLoMo6C

Neurotica said:


> It's a very rare thing to have a photo of somebody who's always behind the camera... you know... oh you know!


 
ur purty :love:


----------



## VIII

*A photo taken of me at the carnival by my wife ^_^





*


----------



## mrpink

Here's me.  Taken over the winter....




S_P3ww by Matt Francosky, on Flickr





p!nK


----------



## Auriflanos

mrpink said:


> Here's me.  Taken over the winter....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S_P3ww by Matt Francosky, on Flickr
> 
> p!nK



Polo publicity?!?!? 

LOL nice shot


----------



## kbasdeo




----------



## alicia gines

A pic of me

Alicia Gines ME | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## AleK

it's me, all day long.


----------



## o hey tyler

Myself and some out of focus model Mini Coopers.


----------



## j-digg

AleK said:


> it's me, all day long.


 
Trim the goatee a bit and youd pass for Kurt all day long.


----------



## johngpt

AleK said:


>


 
Some days it's just not worth chewing through the restraints...


----------



## DeathLens

First time posting here, figured this would be a good place to start off :thumbup:


----------



## Scoody

Me at our ranch.


----------



## ACRPhotography

DeathLens said:


> First time posting here, figured this would be a good place to start off :thumbup:


 

PLEASE GIVE ME YOUR SHIRT


----------



## ACRPhotography

DSC01430 by ACRPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Farmer_Jon

I'm not very good with self portraits.  Heres probably the best one...


----------



## camz

Rehearsing for Balls of Fury 2.


----------



## Josh66

Those are great, camz!

Took a new one last night:




05261156 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## SilverEF88

@^  Thats awesome, did you have the same idea that I did about the whole apocalypse?  Time to pillage, steal, and rob for bottled water and spam.  :lmao:


----------



## Josh66

Damn right.  

Lead and copper will be the new currency.  :lmao:


----------



## johngpt

camz said:


>


 Outfreakinstanding!


----------



## camz

Josh and John, Thanks guys it was a blast.  I had to squeeze in personal projects like this before it gets busy. 




O|||||||O said:


> Took a new one last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05261156 by J E, on Flickr


 

That's a cool concept Josh.  The hard light and shadows makes the shot I think :thumbup:.


----------



## Josh66

Thanks.  I figured it would be more dramatic that way.


----------



## johngpt

"... makes the shot..."


----------



## Bgagnon127

Not a great pic but it was a cool place


----------



## Jens Hofby

nabero said:


> and yes, I only have half a face.



Half Face, is better than none at all.


----------



## sab4279

This is my first photo to post on this site. What better photo to post first then a self-portrait? I was having a bit of fun experimenting. I hope I did okay!


----------



## Muct

i'm like a baby compared to everybody else here lolol


----------



## NayLoMo6C

Bgagnon127 said:
			
		

> Not a great pic but it was a cool place



howd you like china?


----------



## CBURKE

BAM!!
Yeah, I play a little.


----------



## Sailorl2e

Cool and Great place,lol


----------



## johngpt

20May11


----------



## tlloyd




----------



## TwoTwoLeft

That's me in the front!


----------



## photosanity

My hubby was making me laugh as I was trying to model my new dress lol....


----------



## MWC2

Me, taken by a fellow photographer and friend.


----------



## Julia_Calmon

=]


----------



## kundalini




----------



## johngpt

Dude!


----------



## Opher

Some days are just to long...  this is me after 8 of them in a row. :S


----------



## Scoody




----------



## Fleetwood271

Self portrait - Trying out a new lens.


----------



## TheDiabetesHero

Edward Day 13 by thediabeteshero, on Flickr


----------



## Opher

TheDiabetesHero said:


> Edward Day 13 by thediabeteshero, on Flickr




ummm...  Dude...   Your fruit loops are on fire.  You should probably add milk or something


----------



## halestorm

boogaguy said:


>




reminds me of phil collins from the "in the air tonight" video very cool


----------



## kbasdeo

Me by kbasdeo1, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

I'm the accidental tourist...

:mrgreen:


----------



## halestorm

well here I am


----------



## Dave107

143 pages, 2133 posts... Finally made it to the end. Some very interesting photos and conversations over the last few years.
So here is me. Taken this past June at the outdoor observatory atop Jungfrau in Switzerland. Altitude @12000 feet
It was -5 Celsius with winds about 40 KPH. I'd take the shades off to take a photo and my eyes would start to water almost immediately. 
Hard to believe that at the beginning of this journey it was almost 30 degrees Celcius


----------



## LaFoto

You went through ALL the posts, Dave? WOW!
That alone merits an applause!  
And hey, I've once been on that very observatory, too! I think it was in 1970 ... and the visibility was about zero. There was a massive snow storm blasting around us! I'm sure my dad's still got photos - oh, hey, he digitalised all the photos he has and put them on a stick for me - it should be here somewhere!


----------



## LaFoto

Ha. Here we are - and the photo is from 1969, so I found out. Taken by my dad. Scan from colour slide.





Jungfrau Observatory


----------



## Dave107

LaFoto.... Every single one of them scrolled past my screen... Some funny stuff in those pages I must say... I was very lucky the day we went up, other then 
cold and windy, it was absolutely clear blue skies.  Amazing difference in our pictures..I dont think I would have braved that weather.. *L*


----------



## jasonphoto

Yeah right,, when you dream dream big,, btw,i love this photo of you,, nice image,


----------



## johngpt

Corinna, that you in the red jacket?


----------



## LaFoto

That's me, indeedy!  Well, a "former" me, a child-me. But yes. Heehee.


----------



## johngpt

A Jungfrau, young frau photo!!!!


----------



## earnhart

2 for 1! At a drifting event and about to shoot a bball game. My fav photos of me are while im shooting!


----------



## johngpt

Way to get right in there!


----------



## Josh66

Me in a new hat I got for my birthday (I'm 30 ... ) - Borsalino Alessandria.




08291109 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Oh, that's a great hat!


----------



## Josh66

Indeed, it is - I love it!


----------



## kundalini

I like hats, especially wide brimmed ones.   :thumbsup:


----------



## Overread

Hats are certainly under-appreciated by modern society


----------



## Josh66

kundalini said:


> I like hats, especially wide brimmed ones.   :thumbsup:


Somehow, I knew you'd like it.  



Overread said:


> Hats are certainly under-appreciated by modern society


They are - it may be time to start bringing them back.


----------



## Overread

I'm doing my bit! 

But somehow I think my camo hat scares everyone into hiding their hats away


----------



## Josh66

Is it your hat, or your dog's?


----------



## Overread

I think its mine now - she's unimpressed with the lack of suitable slots in the hat for bigger ears


----------



## kundalini

O|||||||O said:


> Somehow, I knew you'd like it.


I'm sure these have been posted elsewhere berfore, but.....























Overread said:


> I think its mine now - she's unimpressed with the lack of suitable slots in the hat for bigger ears


Speaking of the need for suitable slots......


----------



## Josh66

I remember (vividly, on one of them  ) all but the first one.  #2 has always been a favorite of mine.

Lookin' pretty sharp in #1!


----------



## Antarctican

kundalini said:


> Speaking of the need for suitable slots......


 :shock:................





  (<------ Reactions)

[Is that what they call a "10 gallon hat"??!]

As it's been a loooong time since I've posted, I thought I'd put up this pic, taken last week when I was in Belgium.


----------



## LaFoto

You were as close as BELGIUM and never said a word???


----------



## jjoosshh7

- JoshuaB. LLC

<img src=http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/185437_205283876196917_100001459192475_576084_4243197_n.jpg>
<img src=http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/314474_210032865722018_100001459192475_592044_5557162_n.jpg>


----------



## Antarctican

LaFoto said:


> You were as close as BELGIUM and never said a word???


Eeeek!! Sorry about that! [My main trip was to Paris for a week, then I decided to travel for the last 3 days of my 10 day trip. I only booked that I was going to Bruges, Belgium the day before I went there. The other options I was considering were going elsewhere in France (such as the Riviera), or to Brussels, or to Switzerland. There would have been very little notice of my Belgium sidetrip!]  And Bruges was wonderful...it deserves the name of "the Venice of the North".


----------



## Josh66

Another with the new hat:




09121116 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## Stanza

This is me 




So Shy... por Stanza Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Josh66

Very nice - I like it.  Maybe a touch hot on the shoulder, but I can live with that.


----------



## tirediron

O|||||||O said:


> Very nice - I like it. Maybe a touch hot on the shoulder, but I can live with that.


Better than the cold shoulder you're used to, isn't it?


----------



## johngpt

jjoosshh7 said:


> - JoshuaB. LLC



Played with the  stuff at the ends of the lines.

Joshua, if you 'reply with quote' to this, you'll probably see what I did to change the code of your images so that they display.

I backspaced from the http: and wrote [IMG] at the start of the line that has your image url, then at the end I backspaced the > character and wrote . I did this for your first and second image, and now they display.


----------



## kundalini

O|||||||O said:


> Another with the new hat:


Dude, how do you get your hair to grow?  I cut off 12-14"off a few years ago and the sh!+ not growing back like they said it would.  Nice hat again btw.



tirediron said:


> Better than the cold shoulder you're used to, isn't it?


----------



## Josh66

Cutting off a foot of hair is pretty harsh...

I don't do anything special.  Everyone tells me that my hair grows fast though - maybe it's my diet...?
(Pizza, ramen noodles, and beer - so, lots of carbs)


----------



## Scarecrow

Screwin off in Thailand Ancient city...


----------



## johngpt

Om...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Jethro

Scarecrow: You look like Nicolas Cage a bit ^^

here's a picture of me


----------



## Scarecrow

JETHRO... You wouldn't believe how many people tell me that....now if only I could get some of his cash.

I was thinking more along the lines of 

woosa


----------



## MTVision

Self Portrait by MT Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1

MTVision said:


> Self Portrait by MT Vision Photography, on Flickr



Very nice... I commented on Flickr!


----------



## H4X1MA

yep, the eyes sell it


----------



## MTVision

cgipson1 said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> 
> Self Portrait by MT Vision Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice... I commented on Flickr!
Click to expand...





H4X1MA said:


> yep, the eyes sell it



Thanks! Took me a long time to get an image of myself that I was OK with!


----------



## PatrickJamesYu

Scarecrow said:


> JETHRO... You wouldn't believe how many people tell me that....now if only I could get some of his cash.



Why don't you just search for a national treasure or something?


-I'm totally joking and I hope you get the reference.


----------



## Scarecrow

LOL  Patrick its all good and in fun. I tried the searching thing and came up empty....


----------



## skieur

Purely by accident, this is the only pic of me, anywhere on the net, ever, and since it is still very anonymous....

skieur


----------



## johngpt

You're always at the hub of the activity!


----------



## kundalini

johngpt said:


> You're always at the hub of the activity!


I was thinking..... right of center.


----------



## skieur

johngpt said:


> You're always at the hub of the activity!



Well put!

skieur


----------



## skieur

kundalini said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're always at the hub of the activity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking..... right of center.
Click to expand...



Right on!


----------



## H4X1MA

un-original cam in the mirror? Yep, I think I will! >.<


----------



## Robin Usagani

My new TPF crush!





Stanza said:


> This is me
> 
> So Shy... por Stanza Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Robin Usagani

Denver International Airport. I call this "Time Travel". 5D II w/ 35L. F/16 5 secs ISO100.


----------



## mishele

^^^^^^^^^Still love that shot!!!


----------



## cnutco

Schwettylens said:


> Denver International Airport. I call this "Time Travel". 5D II w/ 35L. F/16 5 secs ISO100.



This is such a great photo!  Very creative:thumbup:

Thanks for sharing this one.


----------



## Jon0807

Haven't been here in a while but I was bored and decided take a quick snap of me unairbrushed and all


----------



## MissCream

Schwettylens said:


> My new TPF crush!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is me
> 
> So Shy... por Stanza Photography, en Flickr
Click to expand...



I think I'm a little jealous!!!


----------



## Robin Usagani

Thats what happen when you stop posting a photo of your self Rebecca.


----------



## subscuck

Schwettylens said:


> Thats what happen when you stop posting a photo of your self Rebecca.



Yeah, but she changes her avatar about every eight hours.


----------



## bruce282

plane_pull_2011-2528.jpg by red04wrx, on Flickr

Bruce


----------



## Scarlet Siren




----------



## Scarlet Siren

O|||||||O said:


> Those are great, camz!
> 
> Took a new one last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05261156 by J E, on Flickr



Your pic reminds me of Trent Reznor in David Bowie's I'm Afraid of American's music video!


----------



## johngpt

I'm definitely afraid of Americans, and I am one!


----------



## PeterGrusel

ahoi there!

ok, so you want to know what kind of ugly bastard I am? here´s your answer!






Thanks!
- Peter


----------



## Compaq

My normal pose at the laboratory


----------



## jwbryson1

Me at my other hobby:  BBQ.


----------



## JAC526

jwbryson1 said:


> Me at my other hobby:  BBQ.



Love the Weber Smoker....It turns out some damn fine ribs.


----------



## jwbryson1

JAC526 said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me at my other hobby:  BBQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Weber Smoker....It turns out some damn fine ribs.
Click to expand...


Amen to that!  Last weekend I smoked 6 racks of BB's and 2 Boston Butts for a neighborhood party.  This weekend they are forecasting clear skies and highs around the low 70's.  I am doing a 12 lb. brisket and maybe 2 more Butts.  That, along with the three cases of Sam Adams Octoberfest I just picked up and the holiday on Monday, will make for a lovely weekend.


----------



## johngpt

jwbryson1 said:


> Me at my other hobby:  BBQ.



I think we need to organize a TPF member field trip out to Montgomery County, Maryland...

:mrgreen:


----------



## jordansgotfaith

And what I am passionate about:













Serving the Lord. (photos taken on a short-term mission trip in Haiti. Will be returning in January 2012 for a 6 month internship/mission trip!)


----------



## mishele

PeterGrusel said:


> ahoi there!
> 
> ok, so you want to know what kind of ugly bastard I am? here´s your answer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> - Peter



Lovin the sleeve!!


----------



## DAKK

DSC_0119 by stonda415, on Flickr


----------



## tingeliM

21-year-old ('89) photography enthusiast from Finland. I've been actively into photography for almost three years now.






Photo by Heidi Järvi

I have done some SPs too (52), but I wanted to show this one instead.


----------



## TenaciousTins

jordansgotfaith said:


> And what I am passionate about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serving the Lord. (photos taken on a short-term mission trip in Haiti. Will be returning in January 2012 for a 6 month internship/mission trip!)



God bless you! I'm also a believer...and a friend of mine is going to be in Haiti for 6 months starting in February I think...not quite sure, he might be going earlier. He's been there on and off and spent several months there...and has the same passion as you. I absolutely love the pictures of children from Haiti. It reminds me that I have so much to be thankful for. 

Anyway, back to topic 

I'm new so here's a couple pics of me taken by my 14 year old sister Leah who is a natural at photography
















Another hobby I enjoy...however had to get rid of the horses this summer






A couple years ago doing what I do best...playing piano (in this instance, playing for the worship team at church)


----------



## Kal3ido

My mom took this photo of me when we went to Boston, Mass. This year using my camera.


----------



## dots

I've stood there (eleven years after you did) 



LaFoto said:


> Ha. Here we are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jungfrau Observatory


----------



## altitude604

iPhone4 so it's not the best... on my way north to Saglek.


----------



## mommy-medic




----------



## onerugrat

Scarlet Siren said:


>




Great Lips!


----------



## Forkie

jordansgotfaith said:


> ....And what I am passionate about.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Serving the Lord.



For a minute there before I scrolled down, I thought you were going to say young boys...


----------



## EIngerson

IMG_6648 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## MissCream

Noisy iPhone picture


----------



## Andy5D

MissCream said:


> Noisy iPhone picture





very nice


----------



## o hey tyler

A more recent contribution.


----------



## thepaulreid

This is me. Birds just love me.




Angry birds by The Paul Reid, on Flickr


----------



## Destin




----------



## JordanTarrant

New here, thought this would be a good place to start.


----------



## johngpt

Outstanding new stuff gents!


----------



## bleeblu

Solitude by Mark Harless, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

*bleeblu*, I'll bet that set up makes color corrections on your photos pretty interesting! :mrgreen:


----------



## Josh66

11031101 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## GeorgieGirl

I am rarely in a photo...


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me




----------



## MTVision




----------



## Sammie_Lou

I don't have any sweet self portraits like you all do. lol Just snapshots...


----------



## andrew_patterson

New face here, thought I'd drop in some ID!




Exemplary Average by AndrewPatterson, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1




----------



## johngpt

Nice rig Charlie!


----------



## cgipson1

johngpt said:


> Nice rig Charlie!



Thanks John!


----------



## Diggy

This is me behind the camera, where I like to stay.


----------



## Lunchbox




----------



## Jake_NN_Bake

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## becaroonie

Lunchbox said:


>


hehe this is great. "cool guys don't look at explosions."

I don't have any pictures of myself taken with my new camera yet... here's one from my iPhone.





ever get the feeling you're being watched...?


----------



## cgipson1

Oh No.. a CopyCat! Sort of... Hmmmm!  Nice shot Jake 'nn' Bake!


----------



## HowlingWolf

Oh noes I have been spotted.


----------



## Cailin_Rua

This is me in my Renaissance Fair costume.




DSCF1009 by An Cailin Rua, on Flickr


----------



## RDTague_Studios

By me...in 2010





Not by me...


----------



## fsquare

Untitled by FSquare Photography, on Flickr


----------



## AsgerT

Playing with my flash


----------



## hugadinosaur

That's me! I took this with a really cheap camera phone, sitting on a shelf with the 10 second timer a few years back. It's been edited with lightroom. Fun stuff!

A camera phone usually isn't my most valued equipment... LOL


----------



## cnutco

hugadinosaur said:


> That's me! I took this with a really cheap camera phone, sitting on a shelf with the 10 second timer a few years back. It's been edited with lightroom. Fun stuff!
> 
> A camera phone usually isn't my most valued equipment... LOL



Very beautiful.  How about an updated photo with your D3100?


----------



## youdid

So yeah, since selfportraits are my specialty... Here it is


----------



## Demers18

Me out having some fun...






[/URL] dsc_0809-0 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


And here's me getting ready at my wedding, as close to self portrait as I have...






[/URL] Lee&amp;Heidi-633 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## CA_




----------



## Josh66

2012010909 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## DragonHeart

A Man and His Camera by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## jowensphoto




----------



## TMBPhotography

Lunchbox said:


>



There needs to be a follow up to this. whats blowing up? how'd you blow it up? is that fireworks or a real explosion? Nice work!


----------



## Restomage

Me:






My assistant took this of me while taking family portraits for some clients:


----------



## mishele

O|||||||O said:


> 2012010909 by J E, on Flickr



This might be my new fav. from you Josh! I love the shirt and the slicked back hair!!


----------



## krp480

(10)chars...


----------



## riz_sat

This picture was taken by a friend


----------



## johngpt

riz, your friend has an excellent eye for composition and aperture selection.


----------



## cgipson1

self portrait.. purposely left very dark


----------



## Frequency

Me, not by me.....





Regards


----------



## thepaulreid

Torched by The Paul Reid, on Flickr

Both people are me 

or if you prefer vanilla:




Trafalgar Tavern Self Portrait by The Paul Reid, on Flickr


----------



## MacHoot




----------



## johngpt

Paul, I can see how you'd be beside yourself with anxiety in that top one!

:mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt

I only have eyes for you


----------



## LaFoto

Frequency said:


>



Nice to "meet" you! (Without your sunglasses on, that is).


----------



## Tony S

Not alot of pictures with me in them. Put my wife to work to get a shot of me near sunset while we were visiting the NC coast near Kill Devil HIlls....


----------



## jwbryson1

Tony S said:


> Not alot of pictures with me in them. Put my wife to work to get a shot of me near sunset while we were visiting the NC coast near Kill Devil HIlls....



God, I love the OBX!  KDH is the Best!!


----------



## jake337




----------



## Opher

i think its about time i update my photo here lol

2 recent ones


----------



## Tony S

> God, I love the OBX! KDH is the Best!!



 Yeah, the kids live out there, but I don't think I could ever get used to gettting up early to get shots of the sun on the horizon over the water... I prefer sleeping in and getting sunsets over the ocean.


----------



## EIngerson

I'm the ugly one.


----------



## o hey tyler

EIngerson said:


> I'm the ugly one.



Yeah, you look like you're drunk and your armpit is showing. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## EIngerson




----------



## ottor




----------



## Robin Usagani




----------



## Mach0

My cousin and I. I know my arm and head are cut off. I'm 6'1 and the woman who took the pic was 4'11" lol.


----------



## o hey tyler

Mach0 said:


> My cousin and I. I know my arm and head are cut off. I'm 6'1 and the woman who took the pic was 4'11" lol.



Too bad she took the photo AFTER your kid threw the Pokeball.


----------



## Mach0

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Too bad she took the photo AFTER your kid threw the Pokeball.



Lol!!! He wanted to run around with the other kids.


----------



## Robin Usagani

I just want to say....  most of the dudes (and some women  ) here can whoop my ass in real life.  That's the beauty of internetZ, I feel like a bad ass fighting with people like Eingerson and mach0 on the forum  . Internet fight rules!


----------



## Mach0

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> I just want to say....  most of the dudes (and some women  ) here can whoop my ass in real life.  That's the beauty of internetZ, I feel like a bad ass fighting with people like Eingerson and mach0 on the forum  . Internet fight rules!



Lol... I'm actually a cool dude. Hahaha. I am just a big brute. My lady likes to mess with me too... She's only 5'3 135 lol.


----------



## o hey tyler

Mach0 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad she took the photo AFTER your kid threw the Pokeball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!!! He wanted to run around with the other kids.
Click to expand...


GOTTA CATCH 'EM ALL!


----------



## blackrose89




----------



## kundalini

The Lighter Side.......









... but I do prefer the Dark Side. 









(and I didn't miss focus that bad...... I was just really hungover     )


----------



## johngpt

Kundalini, you gussy up pretty well.


----------



## EIngerson

Schwettylens said:


> I just want to say....  most of the dudes (and some women  ) here can whoop my ass in real life.  That's the beauty of internetZ, I feel like a bad ass fighting with people like Eingerson and mach0 on the forum  . Internet fight rules!



Internet bully.


----------



## cgipson1

hmmm.. Charlie as Megamind!






IPAD! (and OBVIOUSLY just for laughs!)


----------



## LightSpeed

cgipson1 said:


> hmmm.. Charlie as Megamind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IPAD! (and OBVIOUSLY just for laughs!)


 

Uh huh.............I knew that head couldn't fit a hat on it.


----------



## cgipson1

LightSpeed said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm.. Charlie as Megamind!
> 
> IPAD! (and OBVIOUSLY just for laughs!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh.............I knew that head couldn't fit a hat on it.
Click to expand...


hahaha.. you are the one with the mirror breaks, buddy! I would say your hat size was something in the range of "Infinite"!  lol!


----------



## Frequency

Me, not by me....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/flashbackr/6920876829/





Sorry for the glasses, Lafoto 

 Of course i am so happy to see you after a long period of silence... probably i was missing all posting from you


----------



## LaFoto

Frequency said:


> Sorry for the glasses, Lafoto
> 
> Of course i am so happy to see you after a long period of silence... probably i was missing all posting from you



Well, they are COOL, the glasses! 

And you did not miss any posting from me - I am not around too often these days. But I'll try to get better in that respect!


----------



## point-&-shoot

Kyle by EvanAndrewPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## rokclmb

By the Fire by rokclmb, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

taking the red-eye


----------



## IByte

johngpt said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/johngpt/6781171546/in/photostream/lightbox/
> 
> taking the red-eye



OMG ......zzzzzOmbie!!!!


----------



## johngpt

Take a bite out of prejudice...
... hug a zombie today!


----------



## J.Kris




----------



## dokoupil

me, myself and i....Selfport from today...


----------



## johngpt

dokoupil, that's superbly done!


----------



## AK_Jeff

Stuck in the snow.




IMG_2958 by AK-Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

AK_Jeff said:


> Stuck in the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2958 by AK-Jeff, on Flickr


Didja ever get out?


----------



## AK_Jeff

tirediron said:


> AK_Jeff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck in the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2958 by AK-Jeff, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Didja ever get out?
Click to expand...


After a bit of flopping and rolling around. lol


----------



## johngpt

AK_Jeff said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK_Jeff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck in the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2958 by AK-Jeff, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Didja ever get out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After a bit of flopping and rolling around. lol
Click to expand...


Upper part of you looks way too clean! You must have slid off the chair lift!


----------



## johngpt

christmas cactus and me


----------



## Gromit801




----------



## Buckster




----------



## Sammie_Lou

johngpt said:


> christmas cactus and me




This looks like you're peeking in someone's windows. lol


----------



## jasonmb




----------



## Mach0

My little family


----------



## KyraLamb

My mug... with sun in my eye   -when husband tells me to smile for the camera -when trying my hardest to be photogenic


----------



## leeroix

ME by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Sammie_Lou said:


> This looks like you're peeking in someone's windows. lol


Sammie, make sure you draw your shades!

:mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt

dumbest thing I've ever been asked to wear at a doctor's office


----------



## Trever1t

and yet you decided to share it anyhow :x


----------



## johngpt

Trever1t said:


> and yet you decided to share it anyhow :x



How could I not?


----------



## KyraLamb

Leeroix, your hair is awesome in this pic! And your eyes are killing me.


----------



## Invictus

Here's Me.


----------



## unnecessary

I got several but I guess ill post a funny one


----------



## LaFoto

unnecessary said:


> I got several but I guess ill post a funny one



When? :scratch:


----------



## Gromit801

At Yosemite, a favorite haunt.








Chillin in the South fork of the Yuba River. 






Track time...


----------



## LaFoto

Gromit, I think we *have* determined already that you apparently live quite close to where my daughter now lives, haven't we?
And I hear it is raining now, and raining some more (at last!) - right when Spring Break starts...


----------



## LaFoto

Photos clearly not taken by me, but as they are among the most recent...





Golden Gate Park, January 2012





Crop from a group picture, Lassen Volcanic Park, January 2012

And a newest mirror-selfie, turned (and shown elsewhere here on TPF before - plus being my new avatar), with latest "toy" sans "latest toy's new lens"





March 2012


----------



## Forkie

Couple more of me!




Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr



Me by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Forkie, I do prefer your normal eyes to those in your avatar - I've meant to tell you that for quite some time now!


----------



## llamatina

Both taken by my friend on my 60d with a sigma 30mm 1.4




me! by llamatina, on Flickr




me! by llamatina, on Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

I'll byte too


----------



## Kolander

Mach0 said:


> My little family




A very beautiful family indeed


----------



## Forkie

LaFoto said:


> Forkie, I do prefer your normal eyes to those in your avatar - I've meant to tell you that for quite some time now!



The eyes in my avatar come from staring at TPF for too long!


----------



## Mach0

Kolander said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My little family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very beautiful family indeed
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## InnatelyKait

This is me.  I am happier behind the camera than in front of it these days.  But my avatar is me too.


----------



## Hickeydog

Here's one of me






And my funny, awkwadrly distorted face.


----------



## ImNick




----------



## PapaMatt

Alex_B said:


> wow, didn't check this for a while .. some cuties here





I hope your talking about females :lmao::lmao:


----------



## bhop

Selfie With Big Grip by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## Mygixxer

This is me...


----------



## Robin Usagani

Forkie said:


> LaFoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie, I do prefer your normal eyes to those in your avatar - I've meant to tell you that for quite some time now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes in my avatar come from staring at porn for too long!
Click to expand...


I fixed it for you.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Please share how to get that suit.



Hickeydog said:


> Here's one of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my funny, awkwadrly distorted face.


----------



## ImNick

I suppose I'll post this as well.


----------



## Hickeydog

Schwettylens said:


> Please share how to get that suit.



You divorce you wife (make sure she takes all kids if applicable), then you saunter on over to 40th.com and spend a few days reading about pepakura, fiberglass, SmoothCast 320, Bondo Auto Filler, and then you spend 6 months going to work and working on your suit.  And that's all you do.


----------



## megdagooch




----------



## o hey tyler

Schwettylens said:


> Please share how to get that suit.



Newegg.com - Halo 3 Collector Edition Master Chief Adult Standard Costumehere you go, Robin. Just a cool 600 bucks and you'll be all set to fight the Covenant! (Possibly the flood too)


----------



## Demers18

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Newegg.com - Halo 3 Collector Edition Master Chief Adult Standard Costumehere you go, Robin. Just a cool 600 bucks and you'll be all set to fight the Covenant! (Possibly the flood too)



Halo is overrated...


----------



## Geronimo




----------



## o hey tyler

Demers18 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg.com - Halo 3 Collector Edition Master Chief Adult Standard Costumehere you go, Robin. Just a cool 600 bucks and you'll be all set to fight the Covenant! (Possibly the flood too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halo is overrated...
Click to expand...


Halo 1 & 2 weren't. Halo 3-current Halo games definitely are overrated. But that's irrelevant because they're still better than PS3 exclusives.


----------



## Alex_B

PapaMatt said:


> Alex_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, didn't check this for a while .. some cuties here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your talking about females :lmao::lmao:
Click to expand...


No, about myself!


----------



## IByte

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Halo 1 & 2 weren't. Halo 3-current Halo games definitely are overrated. But that's irrelevant because they're still better than PS3 exclusives.


Halo was done when the first game was made.  Get on the Gears trilogy and prepare to be enlightened lol.


----------



## johngpt

the better to see you with


----------



## Buckster

The view from the security camera dome:


----------



## johngpt

Hiya Buck!


----------



## ImNick

With a $40 dollar light set up.


----------



## JTchinoy




----------



## o hey tyler

IByte said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halo 1 & 2 weren't. Halo 3-current Halo games definitely are overrated. But that's irrelevant because they're still better than PS3 exclusives.
> 
> 
> 
> Halo was done when the first game was made.  Get on the Gears trilogy and prepare to be enlightened lol.
Click to expand...


Gears 1 was great. GoW2 lost my interest pretty early on. Halo 1 and 2 were all about the multiplayer which to this day has been unsurpassed.


----------



## Eva D

This is a self portrait.  I got really bored one day and decided to try to get pictures.... this is the only one that turned out okay that day...


----------



## dphotography

took this with my iphone 4


----------



## tx8koibito

Another day being bored


----------



## johngpt

tx8koibito said:


> Another day being bored



You don't look bored. You look like you've been out having a good time cranking around the landscape!


----------



## vikvilotijevic

and there's more on:&#8220;Vinyl V&#8221; photoshoot « Viktor Vilotijevic


----------



## rexbobcat

o hey tyler said:


> Demers18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg.com - Halo 3 Collector Edition Master Chief Adult Standard Costumehere you go, Robin. Just a cool 600 bucks and you'll be all set to fight the Covenant! (Possibly the flood too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halo is overrated...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Halo 1 & 2 weren't. Halo 3-current Halo games definitely are overrated. But that's irrelevant because they're still better than PS3 exclusives.
Click to expand...


InFamous
LittleBigPlanet
Uncharted
Demon's Souls.

Ahem.


----------



## IByte

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> InFamous
> LittleBigPlanet
> Uncharted
> Demon's Souls.
> 
> Ahem.



Eeeeeeeeew you mean God of War


----------



## llamatina




----------



## ivannguyen




----------



## caitbeltran

My "self-portrait" is actually a picture I took of myself on my wedding day in the car. And it's my avatar. =)
 Here it is:


----------



## HallieD

Hey all, new here.  So.... Hi!


----------



## Steve5D

This would be moi:


----------



## KelsiPitts

Hi! I am Kelsi Pitts! Owner/Photographer for It's the Pitts | Photography <3


----------



## Trever1t

what a smile!


----------



## jwbryson1

KelsiPitts said:


> Hi! I am Kelsi Pitts! Owner/Photographer for It's the Pitts | Photography <3
> View attachment 8023





:heart: :heart:


----------



## ottor

LOVE the name ......................  classic !!  &.... welcome.

r


----------



## bobnr32

d1yk_edited-2 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Vtec44

KelsiPitts said:


> Hi! I am Kelsi Pitts! Owner/Photographer for It's the Pitts | Photography <3



At the risk of being called a stalker,  I may have seen your FB page  a couple of days ago.  I honestly don't remember how I found it.  Small world. lol


----------



## sab4279

Here one of me that I took this morning.



IMG_6415-Edit by Sabrina Newcamp, on Flickr


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Here's me at the Gateway Arch in St. Louis.


----------



## Tarayn

Im a TPF noob 1st day! I cant believe i didn't try this sooner. It's so much info its overwhelming I dont know where to start, and for some reason I dont know how to post a picture up.


----------



## johngpt

Tarayn said:


> Im a TPF noob 1st day! I cant believe i didn't try this sooner. It's so much info its overwhelming I dont know where to start, and for some reason I dont know how to post a picture up.



You'll need to use an online photo-hosting or web hosting site. I started with imageshack then migrated to flickr. There are many available. There is zenfolio, smugmug, etc. Once you sign up with one, then you can use it to copy your image's url information, and paste that info here.


----------



## bunny99123

This is me taken a few months ago. My Aunt wanted to use my camera...she wants to buy a DSLR.


Taken at her home
Age 47
Love photography, nature, and art
"Continue learning, because no one knows it all, and it makes life more interesting!":greenpbl:


----------



## joaopsr

Hey!
This is me:


----------



## malloryw

Hi everyone! I'm Mallory


----------



## Ernicus

Saying hello.


----------



## o hey tyler

Ernicus said:
			
		

> Saying hello.
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8896"/>



Hey there fellow Maine-ah!


----------



## Ernicus

I'm a transplant, so not sure I qualify, lol.


----------



## o hey tyler

Ernicus said:


> I'm a transplant, so not sure I qualify, lol.


Oh, no thick Maine accent? No replacing your "R's" with an "AH?" 

Well, that's okay. No worries. I don't exhibit that either. Heck, I can't even stand Bob Marley as a comedian. Dude annoys the **** out of me.


----------



## c0ld

Here is mine the only self portrait I have at the moment


----------



## joel28

ImNick said:


> With a $40 dollar light set up.



Please give us more details, Thanks!


----------



## tirediron

I sometimes put the camera down...


----------



## Robin Usagani

Crouching tiger position


----------



## IByte

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> Crouching tiger position



Lol schwettylen in his swat uniform.


----------



## HughGuessWho

c0ld said:


> Here is mine the only self portrait I have at the moment



Dude, you need to return that camera. The Nikon letters are backwards. Must be a faulty one.


----------



## yerlem

That's me...sorry about the quality, it was taken with my mum's iPod


----------



## rab3rd

One of my only self portraits. I much prefer to be behind the camera... LOL


----------



## KenJulio




----------



## camerateur

joel28 said:
			
		

> Please give us more details, Thanks!



I second this!


----------



## kundalini

tirediron said:


> I sometimes put the camera down...


And yet, still wear funny hats.


----------



## tirediron

kundalini said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes put the camera down...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, still wear funny hats.
Click to expand...

Hey... the old girl might not go too fast, but she does go...  and she's 100 this year!


----------



## johngpt

KenJulio said:


>



Indentured to the Julio family since childhood, Wun Hung Lo derives great pleasure in still being able to be of service despite not being able to participate any longer in the photographer piggy-back races...


----------



## Cheta

I am not to fond of self portraits but this will have to do.


----------



## SaqqaraBird

I don't really have many photos of myself, these couple of shots were taken by a classmate for their portrait assignment and then sent to me.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Hello there 



SaqqaraBird said:


> I don't really have many photos of myself, these couple of shots were taken by a classmate for their portrait assignment and then sent to me.


----------



## Buckster

This morning: 






After 8 years, my remission's over, so I'm doing the chemo thing again to combat my Non-Hodgkin's Lymphoma (third time since I was dianosed 11 years ago).


----------



## IByte

Buckster said:
			
		

> This morning:
> 
> After 8 years, my remission's over, so I'm doing the chemo thing again to combat my Non-Hodgkin's Lymphoma (third time since I was dianosed 11 years ago).



Keep up the good fight and God bless my friend.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Buckster said:


> This morning:
> After 8 years, my remission's over, so I'm doing the chemo thing again to combat my Non-Hodgkin's Lymphoma (third time since I was dianosed 11 years ago).



Wish you luck!


----------



## Buckster

Schwettylens said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning:
> After 8 years, my remission's over, so I'm doing the chemo thing again to combat my Non-Hodgkin's Lymphoma (third time since I was dianosed 11 years ago).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you luck!
Click to expand...

Thanks much Robin!


----------



## Robin Usagani

PS.  you look way better with bald head.  I would keep it, chemo or not.


----------



## Buckster

Schwettylens said:


> PS.  you look way better with bald head.  I would keep it, chemo or not.


  :thumbup::blushing:


----------



## Mach0

Buckster said:
			
		

> This morning:
> 
> After 8 years, my remission's over, so I'm doing the chemo thing again to combat my Non-Hodgkin's Lymphoma (third time since I was dianosed 11 years ago).



Best of wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## snowbear

Keep kickin' it, Buckster.


----------



## johngpt

Hey Buck. Keep the head shaved, and let the whiskers grow in!

:mrgreen:


----------



## tirediron

Buckster said:


> This morning:
> 
> 
> 
> After 8 years, my remission's over, so I'm doing the chemo thing again to combat my Non-Hodgkin's Lymphoma (third time since I was dianosed 11 years ago).


That sucks!  32" Hg worth!!!  You can beat it again!


----------



## johngpt

me and mike in 1991


New photo of an old snapshot. Just found this in a box buried in the back of a cabinet.


----------



## Thayli

Tried 5 times and still cant get the dog to look at the camera.


----------



## Buckster

Get a little clicker to snap in your hand.  Works on kids too.


----------



## Thayli

Buckster said:


> Get a little clicker to snap in your hand.  Works on kids too.



I already had the remote for the camera in the hidden hand, the visible hand was trying to get him from wandering off chasing a fly. However thats a fantastic tip if i was behind the camera, I have a lot of trouble holding his attention even then. Thanks for that.


----------



## AgentDrex

Here I am, woopee-doo, You've seen me, now let's see you:






Yes ladies, I do realize I am ridiculously handsome (even with this jaundice-like coloring to the light)!


----------



## ziyad

my pic


----------



## CA_




----------



## imagesinn

*JaimeGibb
you are quite beautifull.
*


----------



## yerlem

AgentDrex said:


> Here I am, woopee-doo, You've seen me, now let's see you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ladies, I do realize I am ridiculously handsome (even with this jaundice-like coloring to the light)!



are you a time traveler from the 70'??

j/k, I'm really confused as to why you look so evil in your profile picture, and so peaceful here...


----------



## AgentDrex

> are you a time traveler from the 70'??


Yes!







> ...I'm really confused as to why you look so evil in your profile picture, and so peaceful here...


----------



## yerlem

lol I KNEW IT!


----------



## AgentDrex

Let's spin that question around:

Why are you so gorgeous in your profile photo yet are beautiful instead in your profile photo?  I don't get how you do that.


----------



## kundalini

Buckster said:


> This morning:


I usually look pretty ruff in the mornings too.   


There's a lotta love here for ya Buckster.  Keep up the fight.  My old man went through the treatment for N-H L. last year at 75 y.o.  He lost quite a bit of weight, but kept his hair.


----------



## yerlem

AgentDrex said:


> Let's spin that question around:
> 
> Why are you so gorgeous in your profile photo yet are beautiful instead in your profile photo?  I don't get how you do that.



thank you! It's Photoshop.


----------



## AgentDrex

Which version of Photoshop makes a person beautiful?  I need to get that version.


----------



## PNWSGM

Me, circa 1993. I've been into photography from the beginning it would seem.






How I look these days, I'd be on the right.


----------



## Dwood

BOOM


----------



## Trever1t

Awesome, we're 2 wheel friendly here.


----------



## o hey tyler

Mark1983 said:


> anyone know this Spanish photographer? PACO ESTEVE - Photography



No. And this is the wrong thread to ask in.


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl

Self-portrait, random impromtu- cause i felt like i was always behind the camera and not in front.

Red-filter, b&w and dodge/burn retouch.


----------



## clipse

Self portrait. I was actually setting up for a youtube video. 


I really need to shave.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Nice wallpaper!  



clipse said:


> Self portrait. I was actually setting up for a youtube video.
> 
> View attachment 12714
> I really need to shave.


----------



## Robin Usagani




----------



## IByte

Schwettylens said:


>



  Wanted

                                                                                                                               Aka 

                                                                                                                   Schwetty Balls 

                                                                                                          Dead or Alive $1000.00


----------



## Robin Usagani

I cant stop taking a picture of my awesome self!


----------



## IByte

Schwettylens said:


>



Mild manner photographer by day.....


----------



## IByte

Schwettylens said:


> I cant stop taking a picture of my awesome self!



"Look up in the subway, it's bird!".  "It's a hobo!".  "No, No it's Super Schwetty with two camera bodies!!"


----------



## Rosy

heee - hee  Awesome to put a face to the name....

MOI: don't laugh i aint photogenic....




Wakefield Fuquay Varina 129 by casualapproach, on Flickr


----------



## TheKenTurner




----------



## tom_bond88

TRB-3 by Tom_Bond88, on Flickr

Thats me.


----------



## Seefutlung

Moi


----------



## Jaemie

^^ I think that dramatic photo demands a story.


----------



## Frequency

Forkie said:


> Couple more of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Me by Forkie, on Flickr



hey, your eyes are shrinking; please see an ophthalmologist


----------



## Seefutlung

Jaemie said:


> ^^ I think that dramatic photo demands a story.



 Hey Jaemie, I used to be a photojournalist back in the film-only days. An ol' college friend, who was shooting for the San Francisco Examiner, and I were approaching the Panorama Fire, (burnt up the northern end of San Bernardino), chatting away walking up a steep, dirt, switchback-ie, road.  Suddenly, 20 or so firefighters came flying past up from around the bend.  I'm giving Chris my Mr. Spock, one-raised-eyebrow look as the firefighters ran by me. So we turned a corner and there was this giant wall of flames ... mmmh ... 40 - 60 or so feet high. So he ran up to the flames and waved and I took his picture and then I ran up to the flames and waved.

Gary


----------



## clipse

I don't have a lot of subjects to photograph so I end up playing around with photos of me. Here ya go.


----------



## clo_iam

hello, i'm Carlo


----------



## Tony S

Why am I feeling old as I hold my new grand daughter??


----------



## Rosy

Tony S said:


> Why am I feeling old as I hold my new grand daughter??



you are not Old - you are Blessed.  Look at the way she is looking at you.  She must be thinking:  Yep, this one's a sucker, gonna have him spoil me too!


----------



## mikemueller2112




----------



## Robin Usagani

From an Olympic costume party last night.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

ok then, what sports do u do?


----------



## o hey tyler

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> ok then, what sports do u do?



He cleans up at Competitive Shutter Actuating. Or, CSA for the 'in' crowd.


----------



## pixmedic

me and the wife. and of course, Santa, who did NOT bring me a Pony like I asked for...

View attachment 15125


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Oh look, he's showing emotion


----------



## Robin Usagani

Badminton.  I like smashing shuttle cocks.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Not sure if dirty joke or racial stereotype joke


----------



## Robin Usagani

It is not dirty or racial.  That is what the birdie called.  Shuttle cock!  Google it.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Hahaha, I know what it is! Play with them all the time Asian power FTW


----------



## Jaemie

Just don't urbandictionary it.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Should have told me earlier!!ale:


----------



## Jaemie




----------



## Jaemie

(spam gone - post deleted)


----------



## IByte

Jaemie said:
			
		

> Just don't urbandictionary it.



Like looking up a Rusty Venture!! Lol


----------



## pixmedic

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Oh look, he's showing emotion



santa visit was one of those special occasions.


----------



## yv0nne

I can bit myself for free? I save my bitting for my horses


----------



## Rick58

<<< I kind'a look like that guy


----------



## Jwestmorelandphoto

Hola, this is me.  Just joined today.  My 9 year old took this image this week!


----------



## mishele

Welcome to the party!!


----------



## eugene_jenea

Some of you might see Legolas, but actually it's just me


----------



## simion

Only because you asked nicely


----------



## Tuffythepug

here ya go.   be careful what you ask for


----------



## Trever1t

look just like your avatar!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

me on right


----------



## Kolander

A bit far!


----------



## johngpt

simion, nice lighting.


----------



## johngpt

2WheelPhoto said:


>



LOL, I like it!


----------



## MK3Brent

My album cover... 'nuthin but slow jams...'


----------



## mila_olivera

Here goes mine...


----------



## bala4567

And that's me


----------



## Jon0807

Crappy cell phone pic but this is what happens when your household is run by women.  You get lip glossed and nail polished against your will


----------



## PhotoWrangler

TheKenTurner said:


>






HOLY HUGE PICTURE BATMAN.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

I am the camera monster! (already posted it but meh)


----------



## Rick58

^^^^oh look, it's the new Nikon horizonal twin lens reflex


----------



## Mach0

Me and the Mrs. Straight instagram'd filter lol


----------



## PhotoWrangler

^^ Hottie in the box!!


----------



## GrantH

Mach0 said:


> Me and the Mrs. Straight instagram'd filter lol
> 
> View attachment 19742


Looks a bit like Dessa, an artist/singer/writer out of Minnapolis. That is a compliment by the way, seeing as Dessa is gorgeous.


----------



## ginoo

just turned 9 today )))) im on the right


----------



## Jaemie

ginoo said:


> just turned 9 today )))) im on the right



How do you lose 8 years in less than 2 months? I wanna do that too.


----------



## pictureperfect84

Me from this past weekend.


----------



## Mach0

ChristopherCoy said:
			
		

> ^^ Hottie in the box!!





			
				GrantH said:
			
		

> Looks a bit like Dessa, an artist/singer/writer out of Minnapolis. That is a compliment by the way, seeing as Dessa is gorgeous.
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=19763"/>



Thank you lol


----------



## SixShotEspressO

This is me...... I'm not a supercool photog like my boy Casey Gutteridge, but I hope to get better, I am very open to comments/critique. 

Thanks.



DSC09876.jpg by SixShotEspresso, on Flickr


----------



## jwbryson1

pictureperfect84 said:


> View attachment 19927
> 
> Me from this past weekend.




I'd like to nominate this for photo of the month, please, thanks.


----------



## mwild

summer love by &#9824;GollyWild, on Flickr


----------



## Yantropov

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dups96/8024280488


----------



## Gromit801

Oh, some different stuff.





Chena Hot Springs, AK





Very Freudian





A long time ago, in a lifetime far, far away.


----------



## jwbryson1

mwild said:


> summer love by &#9824;GollyWild, on Flickr




Lord have mercy....   :blushing:


----------



## leeroix

me. workin. dont know why i have a funny look on my face...



me by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## 651stp

Mr. _Crooked_ Smile


----------



## mwild

jwbryson1 said:


> mwild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> summer love by &#9824;GollyWild, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord have mercy....   :blushing:
Click to expand...


  Photoshop helps. Haha


----------



## rick93

mwild said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mwild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> summer love by &#9824;GollyWild, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Lord have mercy....   :blushing:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Photoshop helps. Haha
Click to expand...

...Right... Thank God for photoshop!


----------



## .SimO.

That's about as good as it'll get.


----------



## Tuffythepug

mwild said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mwild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> summer love by &#9824;GollyWild, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord have mercy....   :blushing:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Photoshop helps. Haha
Click to expand...



Those eyes.   my oh my


----------



## Buckster

Yesterday:


----------



## SlySniper

ME


----------



## CA_




----------



## bentcountershaft

Self Portraits 120a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## myvinyl333

In my music room with my Nikon


----------



## kundalini

I had an idea......... thanks for the conformation.  Diggin' the artwork in the background.  Miles definitely should be listened to on vinyl.


----------



## olibomb

Meeee!


----------



## bunny99123

Okay here one of mine taken a few months ago.


----------



## jwbryson1

kundalini said:


> I had an idea......... thanks for the conformation.  Diggin' the artwork in the background.  Miles definitely should be listened to on vinyl.



So what?  :mrgreen:


----------



## jwbryson1

olibomb said:


> Meeee!



Eyes like a what?


----------



## jwbryson1

Buckster said:


> Yesterday:



:hail: :hail: :hail:


----------



## swiftparkour94




----------



## Tuffythepug

This is one is fairly recent


----------



## LaFoto

Nice to also meet YOU and not only Tuffy, the pug .


----------



## gianlucad

This is me...




Self portrait by Gianluca Degliesposti, on Flickr


----------



## mikefisher1304

Me and my wife


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

shot from my tripod about 2 minutes ago, yeah I'm homely too


----------



## DarlaMichele

Hey whats up? Im darla and im the SAME way lol i like to know what the other person looks like hah


----------



## mishele

^^^^Hey, sexy lady!!


----------



## DarlaMichele

mishele said:


> ^^^^Hey, sexy lady!!



 hehe thanks boo  lol your turnnn hah


----------



## mishele

Plenty of shots of me around....=)


----------



## mishele

^^^That's so hot!!


----------



## Demers18

Compaq said:
			
		

> Been a while since I posted here. I apologize in advance!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/63790041@N04/8133120075/
> Heidi og meg by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr



Awesome!


----------



## Derrel

Okay, here's a shot done from my tripod...the incomparable Bogen 3051 "automatic" tripod! The writing is done by a whirlygig-type deal ...it's called The Skyliner...you can program it to spell out a few simple phrases. Here is where it is described: The Skyliner - Virtual Message Writer



Derrel, self-portrait


----------



## kamelean

SelfPort by kamelean, on Flickr

28 years old, and going gray headed quick.


----------



## Danmunro_nz

May as well jump in on this thread. Here is a shot me and my wee girl.


----------



## frommrstomommy

my sweet boy and I at a butterfly conservatory


----------



## jlo24141

View attachment 26021


----------



## ewick

Here i am once again. I tried to edit the ugly out but was unsuccessful :lmao:






[/URL] self-portrait by pop-a-dot, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## graphite

billy by graphite_subaru, on Flickr


----------



## GrahamPhisher




----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz

Instagram edit! and I look evil!


----------



## kundalini

Taken by my partner with a Canon S95 P&S.


----------



## jowensphoto

jesspopartcomicbook by princessjess07


----------



## thetrue

Jess, comic book? Really? Lol. 

Sammi- I think you might actually be evil


----------



## jowensphoto

thetrue said:


> Jess, comic book? Really? Lol.
> 
> Sammi- I think you might actually be evil



This was a conversion from another photo



jess by princessjess07

I love bright colors!


----------



## AgentDrex

Here's Me, Myself and I:


----------



## tirediron

Drex-meister!  Where ya' been?????


----------



## AgentDrex

Let's see, position was eliminated after working there for seven years, had to move to a different, cheaper place farther out of town and that's when my car broke down.  Then I thought, perhaps helping beginners here would do my mind some good (as I'm still there at the beginner stage myself sort of).  I'm very, very glad to see you here my friend!


----------



## Hooligan Dan

Taken this morning by a buddy.


----------



## AgentDrex

Awesome you hooligan!  That sun looked nice and the fog on the lake is nice as well...


----------



## dbvirago

Me, all smiling and happy


----------



## LaFoto

Oh dear! I don't want to meet you when you're MAD at someone or something....:shock:


----------



## MisMac

This is me, November 20th.


----------



## AgentDrex

Nice smile MisMac

A newer photo of myself that is in no way a good photo, just a quickie with a bunch of mistakes...


----------



## ash12783

Just me


----------



## jwbryson1

ash12783 said:


> Just me View attachment 27639




Are those eyes real?  :shock:


----------



## ash12783

jwbryson1 said:


> Are those eyes real?  :shock:



yes sir


----------



## agompert

BTS of a fashion show


----------



## TATTRAT

Participating in No Shave November. . . all cleaned up now


----------



## unpopular

me checking if my aperture is is closing

View attachment 27762

it was


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## thetrue

Tuffythepug said:


>


Does this qualify you as a "hot dog"?


----------



## stpierre87

Oh the wrinkles begin


----------



## TATTRAT

stpierre87 said:


> Oh the wrinkles begin View attachment 27895




Who. . . does number two work for?!          
<br>


----------



## LaFoto

0034_Lisbon_AtFountainOnRossio von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Tony S

48 years ago...  lol  

Where can I find that sweater and bow tie now?


----------



## MuddyRiver

These are some pretty recent ones of me. 

My name is Jessica and I am from Texas.

These were taken by my friend Kaitlin.


----------



## djake

Friend took this picture of me at the Lake Zurich Triathlon in IL.


----------



## riz_sat

Taken by a friend of mine


----------



## irishmack93




----------



## keith foster

Here is one of me play acting and trying to look like a western movie star from the 1950s         .


----------



## oldhippy

40 years ago at my son wedding..check out the tux.wore it under protest
This next is yesterday  Merry Christmas to a really great bunch/


----------



## mishele

^^^^^ LOVE IT!! Hhaha


----------



## DannyLewis

View attachment 29791


----------



## oldhippy

farm out, out of state dude, just old hippy slang.. GREAT POST


----------



## DannyLewis

So your a drummer? I played guitar since I was 5 but age and arthritis brought it to an end.....


----------



## oldhippy

old hippies never die.. the just get **** faced and wonder off


----------



## DannyLewis

took a trip and never left the farm


----------



## oldhippy

been there done that


----------



## EIngerson

Right back atcha'


----------



## o hey tyler

oldhippy said:
			
		

> old hippies never die.. the just get **** faced and wonder off



I like you already


----------



## oldhippy

o hey tyler said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old hippies never die.. the just get **** faced and wonder off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like you already
Click to expand...

 Like you all a lot..good folks good vibes.. I guess  first impresion, I was a little timid..think the first photo I posted the reply was..WTFWYT. lol
Great bunch..Merry Christmas to ya Tayler..


----------



## Jaynez

I'm new Here




Ohmmmm..


----------



## sunnygdr

Me


----------



## graphite

My first self portrait while holding my camera:


----------



## Sarmad

That's me:


----------



## jacobb

What a nice shoot. It is such a beautiful pic. nice pose dear keep it up.


----------



## Sarmad

jacobb said:


> What a nice shoot. It is such a beautiful pic. nice pose dear keep it up.



Thanks a lot man, My sis took this while our trip to Lake Saif ul malook..... You should search for that lake on the internet, That's such a serene place 

And btw, this is shot from a cheap phone Samsung S3370 aka Samsung Corby 3G.

EDIT: Was that for me or someone else? XP


----------



## johngpt

Sarmad said:


> jacobb said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice shoot. It is such a beautiful pic. nice pose dear keep it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot man, My sis took this while our trip to Lake Saif ul malook..... You should search for that lake on the internet, That's such a serene place
> 
> And btw, this is shot from a cheap phone Samsung S3370 aka Samsung Corby 3G.
> 
> EDIT: Was that for me or someone else? XP
Click to expand...


Hey, just take it and run. Even if it wasn't for you. How often do you get compliments like that?

:mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt

framed


----------



## nycphotography

I'll throw one out there


----------



## unpopular

well that will get the lady's attention!


----------



## Tamgerine

I'm not sure I have any normal pictures of myself!


----------



## Sarmad

Tamgerine said:


> I'm not sure I have any normal pictures of myself!



That's awesome lighting, love the sky. Just amazing light!


----------



## nycphotography

Tamgerine said:


> I'm not sure I have any normal pictures of myself!



Why would anyone want a normal picture of themself?


----------



## Demers18

Here a couple of self portraits I tried this morning. Not an easy task. 

1.






[/URL] Me-1 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]

2.






[/URL] Me-2 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Buckster

This one's a little dated...  Like, 1981 - Me and my first wife, Brenda:


----------



## malloryw

Hey I'm Mallory! I'm 20 
I don't have any professional photos of myself. The first I took of myself on my iPhone, the second my mom took before we rode a rollercoaster.
Both are recent!


----------



## shents

Well this is me at a 80's fancy dress party!.. They didn't expect this I tell thee...   Hope this does not offend, That was not my intention, its purely for the love of mr t!! 






Me normal-ISH!  with  the gay bff!


----------



## LaFoto

Buckster said:


> This one's a little dated...  Like, 1981 - Me and my first wife, Brenda...



Oh, I might find one of me in 1981 with first husband, but I'd much rather not even LOOK at photos from that year... well, not with that person in them, that is.


----------



## johngpt

Kim and I were married in '81...

Trundles off looking for the album...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## johngpt

Oh that's cool.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## tirediron

Growing out your winter coat?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Yes. Yes I am.


----------



## kundalini

Didn't realize your eyes were so blue Bitter.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

You pay so little attention to me. :cry:


----------



## IByte

Oh Snap! Lol Santa after the Holidays XD.


----------



## kundalini




----------



## EIngerson

Bitter Jeweler, for some reason Heat Miser comes to mind. lol


----------



## IByte

Uh not even a like for the Santa statement... sniff where's the love people lol.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

IByte said:


> Uh not even a like for the Santa statement... sniff where's the love people lol.


I'd like think I more resemble the ghost of Christmas present. :greenpbl:


----------



## johngpt

Found the wedding album. My favorite shot of the day.

1981

Me and my first wife. And second wife. And still the one and only...






of course this means you're obligated


----------



## jodygrigg

Here's a shot that my wife took of me last month, one of the rare days I was not coaching and I got spend a morning on the slopes with my wife.


----------



## Alex_B

wonder if I ever posted on here ... hmm, maybe I should dig something out


----------



## Alex_B

There we go ...


----------



## LaFoto

Eh? What are YOU doing here? Posting photos of yourself incognito? I could help you along! I still have some photos showing you somewhere


----------



## Alex_B

OK, before LaFoto digs out some inappropriate images ... here another one: Apparently I am interviewing my camera here


----------



## Tuffythepug

Since we seem to be stepping into the WAYBACK machine..............how about one from 1970 ?


----------



## EmmaBproductions

Baby emma!


----------



## invisible

I guess I have to post this here too...


----------



## Alex_B

invisible said:


> I guess I have to post this here too...



Looks like you just unplugged the lens from your mouth?


----------



## invisible

Alex_B said:


> invisible said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to post this here too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you just unplugged the lens from your mouth?
Click to expand...

I was just expressing my happiness about nailing the focus in only my 118th attempt


----------



## Bend The Light

Me with my new (to me) baby...




4-1-2013 Me by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr

And Me...with a hell of a lot of Photoshopping!




7-1-2013 Me PP by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## oldhippy

my daughter just sent this..she's 28 now.


----------



## cgipson1

Ok... me and some friends!

View attachment 32304


----------



## johngpt

Good to have friends...

:mrgreen:


----------



## ronlane

IMG_8008 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## rmr1923




----------



## IByte

cgipson1 said:


> Ok... me and some friends!
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=32304"/>



I see Thumper and Bambi.  I never knew you were such a naturalist Charlie XD


----------



## cgipson1

IByte said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok... me and some friends!
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/people-photography/32304-post-picture-yourself-img_2272safeweb.jpg"/>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see Thumper and Bambi.  I never you were such a naturalist Charlie XD
Click to expand...


Yep.. but you forgot Flower!


----------



## oldhippy

Charlie this old guy thanks you. You are truely talented, and dam well blessed


----------



## IByte

cgipson1 said:


> Yep.. but you forgot Flower!



Pardon me for missing a word .


----------



## GrahamPhisher

my mom i






young wappo n i


----------



## TATTRAT

Ugh, what's with pursing your lips? I thought only attention whore facespace girls did that?


----------



## GrahamPhisher

TATTRAT said:


> Ugh, what's with pursing your lips? I thought only attention whore facespace girls did that?



thnx, thts my face sir.   i have small lips, n in the first photo im not tryin to smile, but im certainly not puckering my lips lmao...


----------



## MPhotoUK

I'm sexy and I know it.mp3


----------



## Rider1046

A self-portrait from last winter. Name is Al.


----------



## unpopular

cgipson1 said:


> Ok... me and some friends!




Awwwww! C-Gip! You're blushing!


----------



## johngpt

self_19Jan13




hipstamatic, tinto lens, blackeys supergrain film, laser lemon gel flash


----------



## runnah

Winter plumage in full effect.


----------



## .SimO.

Here is a self shot from last night.  Finally had a moment to play around with my AB800 and beauty dish.  This is actually my first attempt with a strobe and dish. It looks too bright to me. IDK. Suggestions and opinions welcome. Thanks. -Johnny


----------



## CourtneyAK

My Monsters and I!


Taken with my Droid...


----------



## Lmphotos

Me with a sweet girl from Ecuador when we did a medical trip


----------



## .SimO.

CourtneyAK said:


> My Monsters and I! Taken with my Droid...



Glad you and your children shaved in the 2nd pic... lol.  




This is from my Random Adventure Moments (RAM) yesterday.  It was depressing when I was doing a self shot and a guy walked by with his dogs... I was far from civilization and yet, there was someone there to chuckle at me. Summa Bish!


----------



## CourtneyAK

Actually, we wax... 



.SimO. said:


> CourtneyAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Monsters and I! Taken with my Droid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you and your children shaved in the 2nd pic... lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 34221
> 
> This is from my Random Adventure Moments (RAM) yesterday.  It was depressing when I was doing a self shot and a guy walked by with his dogs... I was far from civilization and yet, there was someone there to chuckle at me. Summa Bish!
Click to expand...


----------



## bigtwinky

This thread still on?  Wow.

Moi putting in my earplugs before the Rise Against show ... or was it Iron Maiden - I dont remember.


----------



## bigtwinky

And while I'm at it, I had the luck to meet up with erose and mish a few months ago in Philly.  This is the tame shot before the drinking began..


----------



## runnah

Nice to see fellow hair farmers.


----------



## Demers18

bigtwinky said:
			
		

> This thread still on?  Wow.
> 
> Moi putting in my earplugs before the Rise Against show ... or was it Iron Maiden - I dont remember.
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=34253"/>



Must of been a good concert


----------



## bigtwinky

Rise Against was pretty sweet, actually pulled off a few portfolio shots.  Including the first one on the slideshow on my website's main page.
Iron Maiden was insane, but had to sign a release and only my media can show the images, cant even use them in my portfolio


----------



## Demers18

bigtwinky said:
			
		

> Rise Against was pretty sweet, actually pulled off a few portfolio shots.  Including the first one on the slideshow on my website's main page.
> Iron Maiden was insane, but had to sign a release and only my media can show the images, cant even use them in my portfolio



Nice! I've seen Rise Against live and they are quite good.

Iron Maiden I can only wish they stop by Canada again and this time not while I'm on vacation.


----------



## MiFleur

This is me
Hello to all of you 




Self Portrait by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr


----------



## bigtwinky

lol... I shot them for the first time in Montreal this year, missed them in the past.  They come every 3-4 years I think.  Bruce is a freak on stage.  I missed capturing his jump shot.  And it was the first show where I had to sign a waiver saying that if I got burned by the pyrotechniques, they aren't responsible.  They gave us a full rundown of how it was going to happen so we'd be ready.  Then it happened.  And I missed the shot LOL


----------



## TordFuglstad

Also posted this photo in the one-light portrait challenge thread.
But seen as it is a photo of me I post it here as well.
I'm tired, and bad-ass. Lol jk, only tired. 





Tired Self Portrait by TordFuglstad, on Flickr
This is the settings I used: 
Shot Tethered in Lightroom 4.3
Nikon D800
1/250s f/13 ISO100 50mm (50mm F1.8D)
One Elinchrom strobe through softbox over camera.


Click here to see the setup used!


----------



## Miss.Soul

mucking about a couple weeks after I bought my camera.


----------



## Benco

...I need a haircut.


----------



## ash12783

*Playing around with makeup and random stuff I had with my camera set up on a tripod  I get bored at sometimes haha*


----------



## Thayli

Me.




Me a few seconds later, being photobombed by an enthusiastic dog at 40mph. (Right in the face).


----------



## GrahamPhisher

on the right!


----------



## johngpt

I like that lower one Graham.


----------



## johngpt

in looking out or is it out looking in?




Shot for a flickr group challenge.


----------



## TimothyJinx

Not crazy about being in front of a camera, but here I am...


----------



## bigtwinky

johngpt said:


> in looking out or is it out looking in?
> 
> Shot for a flickr group challenge.



How good it is to see you John


----------



## GrahamPhisher

johngpt said:


> I like that lower one Graham.



eeeeeeeeeeeeeh


----------



## Scarecrow




----------



## drew.dover

my first attempt using light other than natural light outside. i used fluorescent bulbs that you would get from home depot.



self portrait 4 by drew.dover, on Flickr
let me know what you think!


----------



## kundalini




----------



## IByte

Good, good we just want to show off how much you're enjoying the stogie.  I think since you pop up here so much it needs to say Special K's posts lol.


----------



## tirediron

"Special K"...  :lmao:


----------



## BigB

At a recent bike show


----------



## runnah

I thought I posted here but I guess not.


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> View attachment 33161
> 
> Winter plumage in full effect.


You mean like here?


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33161
> 
> Winter plumage in full effect.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like here?
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, but hey it gives the forum another opportunity to behold my rugged manliness.


----------



## invisible

BigB said:


> At a recent bike show


Creatures like her make me want to become a biker sometimes.


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

mishele said:


>



Some statues have all the luck.


----------



## BigB

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some statues have all the luck.
Click to expand...

Not really, she's grabbing the wrong side lol.


----------



## GrahamPhisher

see my new topic here,
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/318069-love-desire.html


----------



## GrahamPhisher

Photoshoot with EDM artist Marielle


----------



## clipse

Most recent pic of my. I'm still playing with cheap lighting. 

*&#8203;*

IMG_5601 by clipse_94, on Flickr


----------



## GrahamPhisher




----------



## johngpt

Anyone besides me taken to the first page of this thread rather than the most recent post when clicking on go to newest post from the link in the email notification?


----------



## mishele

Stop drinking, John.


----------



## Buckster

johngpt said:


> Anyone besides me taken to the first page of this thread rather than the most recent post when clicking on go to newest post from the link in the email notification?


It happens when the most recent post has been deleted before you get to it when clicking on the link in the email.  Usually, that indicates that a mod deleted a spam post, but could be that the person who posted it deleted it almost immediately for some reason.


----------



## johngpt

mishele said:


> Stop drinking, John.



Oh, some fun you are!




Buckster said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone besides me taken to the first page of this thread rather than the most recent post when clicking on go to newest post from the link in the email notification?
> 
> 
> 
> It happens when the most recent post has been deleted before you get to it when clicking on the link in the email.  Usually, that indicates that a mod deleted a spam post, but could be that the person who posted it deleted it almost immediately for some reason.
Click to expand...


It's happening in every thread I go to, including how I got here just now. This had happened a year or so ago, then suddenly stopped after a month or so. 

So I take it that neither of you are experiencing this.

If that's the case, then it must be something with my computer.


----------



## bhop

Oh, this thread again...




Me and the IIIf by bhop, on Flickr


ok.. no camera..




Happy by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## MiFleur

You should never hide these fantastic eyes behind a camera!


----------



## bogeyguy

BigB, you are a babe magnet!


----------



## Buckster

johngpt said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop drinking, John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, some fun you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone besides me taken to the first page of this thread rather than the most recent post when clicking on go to newest post from the link in the email notification?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It happens when the most recent post has been deleted before you get to it when clicking on the link in the email.  Usually, that indicates that a mod deleted a spam post, but could be that the person who posted it deleted it almost immediately for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's happening in every thread I go to, including how I got here just now. This had happened a year or so ago, then suddenly stopped after a month or so.
> 
> So I take it that neither of you are experiencing this.
> 
> If that's the case, then it must be something with my computer.
Click to expand...

It's taking me to the correct page, but not the latest post anymore.  Just puts me on the page.


----------



## Pukka312




----------



## littlemisscie

Me and my preggo self ha.


----------



## runnah

Wow, this place is just filled with gorgeous women...and old guys.


----------



## mishele

You ladies look beautiful...


----------



## Tuffythepug

Then and Now


----------



## techniker




----------



## Double H

Hi there, and there, and there, and...


----------



## mishele

PA in the house...what county? There is a Turkey Hill around every corner here in Lancaster County..lol


----------



## Double H

mishele said:


> PA in the house...what county? There is a Turkey Hill around every corner here in Lancaster County..lol


Vy, ahm, chust dohn the rowt, nah vohnst. Non-PA-Dutch translation: "Why, I am just down the road, now once".
The above photo is in my studio, 336 West King, downtown Lancaster. I live in West Lampeter. I was a teacher at Browsntown CTC, and had many students from Cocalico&#8212;your neck of the woods. Stop by for a visit.


----------



## mishele

Double H said:


> Vy, ahm, chust dohn the rowt, nah vohnst. Non-PA-Dutch translation: "Why, I am just down the road, now once".


OMG...I literally LOL... I'll fire up the horse and buggy and be right down.


----------



## NinjaWookiee

I think I shot the very first good self portrait today. 




NinjaWookiee (Self Portrait) by NinjaWookiee on Flickr


Greetings,
Matthias.


----------



## .SimO.

Didn't know PA was such a powerhouse in this forum.   That's an awesome setup of shots Double H!


----------



## Palespyder

Yay me...


----------



## brookiepictures

It's old but I still look like that. Except now I don't wear Fur, just cotton.


----------



## kathyt

Double H said:


> Hi there, and there, and there, and...



Cool. Do it again. Do it again!


----------



## kathyt

These hips don't lie!


----------



## IByte

kathythorson said:


> These hips don't lie!
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=38594"/>
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=38595"/>



Nope they don't lie lol.


----------



## kathyt

IByte said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> These hips don't lie!
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/people-photography/38594-post-picture-yourself-4.jpg"/>
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/people-photography/38595-post-picture-yourself-37.jpg"/>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope they don't lie lol.
Click to expand...


Are you making fun of me IByte?


----------



## runnah

kathythorson said:


> These hips don't lie!
> View attachment 38594
> View attachment 38595



Wow, smoking hot. What great eyes!


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> These hips don't lie!
> View attachment 38594
> View attachment 38595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, smoking hot. What great eyes!
Click to expand...


Thank you.


----------



## IByte

runnah said:


> Wow, smoking hot. What great eyes!



And the lighting isn't bad either lol


----------



## Alex_B

time for an update of myself ... taken today


----------



## Photographiend

In the category of "Lesser talented persons owning cameras", I recently attempted my own self portrait. :mrgreen:

Much better now that I have a tripod and am not limited to how far I can extend my own arm. Although no where near as good as what you guys are doing.


----------



## cynicaster




----------



## burak13

Burak by Burak Karademir, on Flickr


----------



## CA_




----------



## GrahamPhisher

im on the right...............


----------



## fino

here i ammm


----------



## duhast

2009, you know where, just a small edited low-res snap from a Sony pocket camera.


----------



## Alex_B

Albert586 said:


> my avatar is not myself ... btw, the first one reminds me of frodo when the ring starts to take over



Yes, it did look like that ... but the image cannot be seen anymore these days ... after all that message is more than 6 years old


----------



## willis_927




----------



## kathyt

Photographiend said:


> In the category of "Lesser talented persons owning cameras", I recently attempted my own self portrait. :mrgreen:
> 
> Much better now that I have a tripod and am not limited to how far I can extend my own arm. Although no where near as good as what you guys are doing.
> 
> View attachment 38627



funny


----------



## o hey tyler

Photographiend said:


> In the category of "Uma Thurman lookalikes", I recently attempted my own self portrait. :mrgreen:
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=38627"/>



You aren't kidding, huh?


----------



## EIngerson

Me and one from my bucket list. Placing my chevron on the tribute on top of Mount Suribachi, Iwo Jima.



Tribute on top of Mount Suribachi by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## desmondlewissmith

I'm the one on the right.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

oops.....  lets try this one


----------



## Pallycow

Here are a few of me taking light readings.  lol.  

and yeah, I have a Nikon shirt....'cause I like it.  I also have Nikon lens caps on my canon gear.  I like the center pinch.  lol


----------



## jamborras

that poor kid looks creeped out! big time. back up buddy


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

jamborras said:


> that poor kid looks creeped out! big time. back up buddy









  just wow


----------



## Pallycow

It's all a part of the experience.   

and he was happy on the immediate shot following.  and then I made him crack up laughing.... So there.


----------



## Pallycow

so shaddup lady.  lol


and those are not final products, just sooc jpgs I popped up for this thread.  ;-)


----------



## jamborras

hahaha 
he looks happy now! 
Im looking for a pic to post where no one else in the pic looks creeped out, kinda hard lol


----------



## Pallycow

catching people while just standing there akward is fun.  I do it all the time when first setting up.  measuring light, and setting white balance.  some of those photos come out really funny.


----------



## Pallycow

Even I come out funny looking.  I have a few of me on the ladder adjusting the overhead boom, and someone snuck over and hit my shutter.  lol


----------



## kathyt

2WheelPhoto said:


> oops..... lets try this one



Of coarse a PW (pocket wizard for you newbies) in the pic! Too funny!


----------



## jamborras

me and my sis in Chicago, don't know why I am looking up?? I think I was trying to keep from laughing at the funny looking stranger who offered to take our pic.


----------



## Pallycow

lol, silly.  look at the lens. 

So some dude just said "lemme take your pic"  you didn't ask teh stranger to take it?


----------



## jamborras

Pallycow said:


> Even I come out funny looking.  I have a few of me on the ladder adjusting the overhead boom, and someone snuck over and hit my shutter.  lol



impossible, and you do not need to explain yourself to me, I'm a student here, not a teacher..


----------



## jamborras

my sis asked the first person to walk by and when I looked up I almost snorted... I had to focus else where


----------



## Pallycow

jamborras said:


> my sis asked the first person to walk by and when I looked up I almost snorted... I had to focus else where




lol

Ever seen "Taken"   just sayin'


----------



## jamborras

no I haven't.. enlighten me! does someone die from snorting?


----------



## Pallycow

*sigh*  no.  short version, a dude starts with taking a random pic of two hot chicks outside the airport, in a friendly manner, then she gets kindapped, one dies the other sold as a sex slave.  Liem neilson in his typcially badass self rescues her.  The end. 

Good flick though.


----------



## jamborras

not appropriate for some, lol


----------



## Pallycow

...and on that note...I bow out of this thread....

lol


----------



## Photographiend

Pallycow said:


> Here are a few of me taking light readings.  lol.
> 
> and yeah, I have a Nikon shirt....'cause I like it.  I also have Nikon lens caps on my canon gear.  I like the center pinch.  lol
> 
> View attachment 39425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39426



Has anyone ever told you, you kinda look like Liev Schreiber? 

Liev Schreiber - IMDb


----------



## Pallycow

Nope, have not heard that one before.  lol


----------



## Photographiend

jamborras said:


> me and my sis in Chicago, don't know why I am looking up?? I think *I was trying to keep from laughing at the funny looking stranger* who offered to take our pic.



I can honestly say, you are not the kind of person I would want to know or be associated with in any setting. 

At least you have your looks going for you. But even that doesn't last forever.


----------



## Pallycow

Photographiend said:


> jamborras said:
> 
> 
> 
> me and my sis in Chicago, don't know why I am looking up?? I think *I was trying to keep from laughing at the funny looking stranger* who offered to take our pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can honestly say, you are not the kind of person I would want to know or be associated with in any setting.
> 
> At least you have your looks going for you. But even that doesn't last forever.
Click to expand...



Wow.  Dick much?


----------



## kathyt

Pallycow said:


> Photographiend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamborras said:
> 
> 
> 
> me and my sis in Chicago, don't know why I am looking up?? I think *I was trying to keep from laughing at the funny looking stranger* who offered to take our pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can honestly say, you are not the kind of person I would want to know or be associated with in any setting.
> 
> At least you have your looks going for you. But even that doesn't last forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Dick much?
Click to expand...


No joke. What the heck was that about pallycow? Did I miss something?


----------



## jamborras

Yikes! Sorry I offended you. I guess you've never seen someone who looked a little funny before? I still thanked him and smiled. He never knew or took offense...


----------



## Pallycow

kathythorson said:


> Pallycow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photographiend said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can honestly say, you are not the kind of person I would want to know or be associated with in any setting.
> 
> At least you have your looks going for you. But even that doesn't last forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Dick much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No joke. What the heck was that about pallycow? Did I miss something?
Click to expand...


Probly the same thing I missed...lol.  I didn't see anything worthy of such a comment.  lol  Mostly because I hold the internet about as serious as ...well...something not to be taken serious.  lol  I'm tired, and I'm out of cool sayings today.


----------



## Photographiend

I grew up with a handicapped Grandmother who often times found herself the brunt of the joke in public no thanks to people who can't help but laugh at a "funny looking stranger". 

FYI, My grandmother was a beautiful person in every way. 

And no, short of people who dress up for the explicit purpose of entertaining I do not feel the urge to laugh at someone on account of their appearance. 

I guess I am a little shocked to say the least. I didn't realize so many were struck by such an urge.


----------



## pixmedic

Photographiend said:


> I grew up with a handicapped Grandmother who often times found herself the brunt of the joke in public no thanks to people who can't help but laugh at a "funny looking stranger".
> 
> FYI, My grandmother was a beautiful person in every way.
> 
> And no, short of people who dress up for the explicit purpose of entertaining I do not feel the urge to laugh at someone on account of their appearance.
> 
> I guess I am a little shocked to say the least. I didn't realize so many were struck by such an urge.



so...instead of attempting to educate, or understand,  you go straight to insulting. I find it somewhat ironic that you berate someone for having a negative attitude towards someone, then turn around and do the exact same thing yourself. whatever happened to lead by example? or, do unto others?  since you didn't make any attempt to understand THEIR motives for the response they gave, I dont really find YOUR reasoning for the insult to be acceptable.


----------



## Photographiend

You are probably right. 

I may have jumped the gun. Made too many assumptions. 

But out of curiosity, what made him so "funny looking"? 

So, funny looking that this would forever be the way he was stored away in ones memory bank? 

The "funny looking stranger" as opposed to "the kind man who took the time out of his day to snap a picture of my sister and I together".


----------



## jamborras

I really do not feel like I need to explain myself. Im sorry you are so offended by something so minimal in the grand scheme of life. I never laughed in his face or said anything rude, sometimes people judge other people. Not saying its the right thing to do, but it happens. Im always graceful about it 
Im sure he probably thought I was funny looking too, and that doesnt offend me..


----------



## kathyt

Where is that icon I was lookin' for? Oh, there it is!


----------



## Pallycow

Maybe his hair was combed funny, or was dressed funny.  You assumed she meant something other, with more meaning, like a physical deformity or something. 

Why would you take something so small and assume so big and make a big deal of it?  why take something said on the net with anymore seriousness than just something said on the net? 

You assumed it was "mean" and chose to judge her character based off of a stupid joking comment said in fun on the net.  That says more about you as a person, than her as a person.

People are funny looking, it's life, who cares.  Change your tampon and move on.


----------



## pixmedic

I think its safe to say its time to get this thread back on track.  Enough pages have been wasted off topic.  Thanks.


----------



## kathyt

:addpics:


----------



## runnah

kathythorson said:


> :addpics:



I vote more Kathy.


----------



## Pallycow

I second that


----------



## kathyt

Thanks guys!


----------



## invisible

kathythorson said:


> Thanks guys!


You haven't posted the photos yet! Thanks us after!


----------



## PropilotBW

From a couple years back


----------



## jamborras

The airplane one is very presidental.


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> :addpics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vote more Kathy.
Click to expand...


Great, if I post these again Hef will be calling AGAIN......and we just can't settle on a price!  Sooooo kidding! I don't think he likes his ladies over 30! The last one is a $5 dress from a thrift store we were playing with. It didn't even have a zipper that worked. We used clamps.


----------



## kundalini

kathythorson said:


> :addpics:




 There's 92 pages of photos until recently. And for those recently.......


*






*I didn't wanna, but to add to the thread (somewhat)......

Setup for a SP.


----------



## jamborras

love them, super photogenic!! I wish we were all blessed with that gift 
cute jeans too!


----------



## runnah

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> :addpics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vote more Kathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great, if I post these again Hef will be calling AGAIN......and we just can't settle on a price!  Sooooo kidding! I don't think he likes his ladies over 30! The last one is a $5 dress from a thrift store we were playing with. It didn't even have a zipper that worked. We used clamps.
> View attachment 39551
> View attachment 39552
> View attachment 39553
Click to expand...


drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## oldhippy

ditto


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vote more Kathy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, if I post these again Hef will be calling AGAIN......and we just can't settle on a price!  Sooooo kidding! I don't think he likes his ladies over 30! The last one is a $5 dress from a thrift store we were playing with. It didn't even have a zipper that worked. We used clamps.
> View attachment 39551
> View attachment 39552
> View attachment 39553
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> drop dead gorgeous!
Click to expand...


Stop you guys! :blushing: I encourage every girl to get great pictures of themselves every year, and embrace what they have NOW. I am getting ready for my 35 year young pictures. We are doing vintage glam. Really fun.


----------



## duhast

(concerning offering to take pix for strangers)

I do that all the time, especially in Vegas and Disneyland. Let's 'em all get in the pic...


----------



## duhast

Pallycow said:


> jamborras said:
> 
> 
> 
> my sis asked the first person to walk by and when I looked up I almost snorted... I had to focus else where
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Ever seen "Taken"   just sayin'
Click to expand...


Electric nails rock....


----------



## mishele

Kathy, you're one sexy *****...


----------



## duhast

> People are funny looking, it's life, who cares.


And Marty Feldman made a very good living with it...


----------



## Buckster




----------



## Tony S

Crap... someone made me wear a suit and tie.


----------



## Photographiend

duhast said:


> People are funny looking, it's life, who cares.
> 
> 
> 
> And Marty Feldman made a very good living with it...
Click to expand...



I can't believe this is still going... At any rate. Just to clarify something. Because I use the example of a handicapped person doesn't mean to suggest that is the only context in which I find laughing at a persons appearance to be offensive. 

Weather it is the hair, the clothes, the size of their nose, the piercings, the tattoos, or the sum of the whole... what matters more to me is the person underneath it all. 

I get that she is one kind of snob and I am another. 

I get it. 

But if what you want to do is sit around and bad mouth a stranger on account of their appearance. Count me out. I am not that person. Never will be. And up to now I have held as much a virtue. If that makes me an outcast fine.


----------



## Photographiend

Tony S said:


> Crap... someone made me wear a suit and tie.



Lovely Picture. A special occasion?


----------



## TimothyJinx

Tony S said:


> Crap... someone made me wear a suit and tie.



I HATE wearing a suit and tie!!! Nice pic though.


----------



## MSnowy

Out chasing "the wild things"


----------



## kathyt

MSnowy said:


> Out chasing "the wild things"
> 
> View attachment 39690



Where is your lens? I can't see it!


----------



## Demers18

Here's one of me at work.


----------



## mishele

^^^That is a very creative shot!! I've never thought to turn a portrait on it's side.


----------



## Demers18

mishele said:


> ^^^That is a very creative shot!! I've never thought to turn a portrait on it's side.



Lol I know, not bad eh.
I loaded it from my phone and it won't let me flip it. 
I'll have to wait till I get home to do it.


----------



## Tony S

> Lovely Picture. A special occasion?



  Yep, our daughter's wedding. There are not a lot of good pictures I get of my wife with all her illnesses so this one is kind of special for us.

 I suffered biting my tongue throughout as a friend of hers took the pictures, the first wedding he's ever done and with some new gear he had gotten only days before the wedding.  I offered to pay for someone, but she insisted she wanted her friend to do it.


----------



## Photographiend

Awww... Wow. Married. Grats! :mrgreen:

Hard to imagine with mine being 11 and 5, they certainly do grow up fast.


----------



## TimothyJinx

It's hard to look at your 50+ year old self when you still feel 19. Tip: Don't look at your hands while wearing your reading glasses. Oh my gosh, are those my dad's hands?!!


Anyway, here's one I took a while back while experimenting with white backgrounds.


----------



## jamborras

TimothyJinx said:


> It's hard to look at your 50+ year old self when you still feel 19. Tip: Don't look at your hands while wearing your reading glasses. Oh my gosh, are those my dad's hands?!!
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's one I took a while back while experimenting with white backgrounds.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39791




i think this is a GREAT picture!


----------



## 618photo

At Assatigue Island photographing wild horses, and the bag for lowepro.


----------



## TimothyJinx

jamborras said:


> TimothyJinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to look at your 50+ year old self when you still feel 19. Tip: Don't look at your hands while wearing your reading glasses. Oh my gosh, are those my dad's hands?!!
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's one I took a while back while experimenting with white backgrounds.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think this is a GREAT picture!
Click to expand...




Thank you, Jamborras!


----------



## Photographiend

Better than the last self portrait I posted. Still not as good as you guys. But I am trying.


----------



## EIngerson

One of me at the Onzen Hot Spring in Beppu, Japan.



Me by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr

And one out in the training area in Hijudai, Japan.



Week 13 &quot;My World&quot; by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

^^^Stop showing off....lol    Ok, don't.


----------



## EIngerson

Stop, you're making me blush. lol


----------



## AaronLLockhart




----------



## tirediron

Photographiend said:


> Better than the last self portrait I posted. Still not as good as you guys. But I am trying.
> 
> View attachment 40002



No worries; it's got to be hard to set up a shot when someone comes along and wraps their arms around you!


----------



## IByte

EIngerson said:


> One of me at the Onzen Hot Spring in Beppu, Japan.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ingerson/8608798687/
> Me by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr
> 
> And one out in the training area in Hijudai, Japan.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ingerson/8609906660/
> Week 13 "My World" by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr



Oo lucky!! Thanks for you service.


----------



## EIngerson

Thank you IByte. I appreciate that very much.


----------



## IByte

EIngerson said:


> Thank you IByte. I appreciate that very much.



Semper Fi! and your welcome.


----------



## IByte

IByte said:


> Oo lucky!! Thanks for you service.



Would have if I used correct grammar lol.


----------



## alyssaxxcupcake

Beginner Photog here, thought i'd join the fun in the forums


----------



## cptkid

Self portrait of me, testing out the beauty dish I built.

For some reason the thumbnail is like more B&W than the actual photo. Does anyone know why this is ?


----------



## Flare

On the roof for a group photo.


----------



## Coopix

so i didnt take this photo, but im in it. lol. shot last night by my freind Chris Campbell 
his flicr- Flickr: C. Campbell's Photostream
his face book photo page, https://www.facebook.com/ccampbellphoto/info




me by chris by Coopix, on Flickr


----------



## vtf

45 pounds lighter.


----------



## UnknownBro

sup?


----------



## melissamethamph

I like playing around with saturation and rainbows, but this is me!


----------



## Hof8231

Here's a picture of me my friend took.


----------



## frommrstomommy

I have brown hair now! Photo creds to the hubby on this one: 




DSC_0248-2 by lovemyhero, on Flickr


----------



## sarah_19_nz

Me... photo cred to my good friend Karina for this one.


----------



## Tak_D

Me and the Nikon F2


----------



## o hey tyler

Cell phone grab of the new lady and I. 

View attachment 43584


----------



## EIngerson

Me on top of Mount Fuji, Japan. 




Me on top of Mount Fuji by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

o hey tyler said:


> Cell phone grab of the new lady and I.



Cool man, congrats!


----------



## jaomul




----------



## o hey tyler

EIngerson said:


> Cool man, congrats!



Thanks bud. All your pictures of Japan make me super jelly.


----------



## runnah

o hey tyler said:


> Cell phone grab of the new lady and I.
> 
> View attachment 43584



Nice shirt


----------



## o hey tyler

runnah said:


> Nice shirt



I keep it real with the Penobscot narrows bro.


----------



## bentcountershaft

If you ever find yourself reading one of my posts and it sounds like I'm unimpressed with whatever bull I'm commenting on, this is the look on my face when I do that.  Just so you know.


----------



## o hey tyler

bentcountershaft said:


> If you ever find yourself reading one of my posts and it sounds like I'm unimpressed with whatever bull I'm commenting on, this is the look on my face when I do that.  Just so you know.



Instant meme fodder


----------



## EIngerson

At bentcountershaft LOL, Noted.


----------



## ash12783

oh hey


----------



## Bend The Light

Smee!



Diagonal Dad by Tiny Togger, on Flickr

Smeetoo!



Dad by Tiny Togger, on Flickr

Credit: My 7 year old, TinyTogger.


----------



## LaFoto

bentcountershaft said:


> If you ever find yourself reading one of my posts and it sounds like I'm unimpressed with whatever bull I'm commenting on, this is the look on my face when I do that.  Just so you know.



Seems like you're drinking the right brand of beer. 
So you're ok, whichever way you look!


----------



## sarah_19_nz

sarah_19_nz said:


> Me... photo cred to my good friend Karina for this one.
> 
> View attachment 43416


wow I posted a ridiculously small picture didn't I?..... here's another...

 yes I know LILY white legs


----------



## Buckster

I was going through old photos with my daughter earlier today and ran across this slide rolling around loose in the box that I'd never scanned before.  It's me in 1977, age 18, in the US Navy on board the ship I was assigned to.


----------



## Onerider

Buckster said:


> I was going through old photos with my daughter earlier today and ran across this slide rolling around loose in the box that I'd never scanned before.  It's me in 1977, age 18, in the US Navy on board the ship I was assigned to.



What ship Buckster? I was on the Ashtabula AO 51 from 68-70.


----------



## Buckster

Onerider said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going through old photos with my daughter earlier today and ran across this slide rolling around loose in the box that I'd never scanned before.  It's me in 1977, age 18, in the US Navy on board the ship I was assigned to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ship Buckster? I was on the Ashtabula AO 51 from 68-70.
Click to expand...

Submarine Tender LY Spear AS-36.  Still in touch with a couple of my shipmate pals all these years later too.


----------



## Onerider

I still talk to some also. They used my ship for missile practice several years ago. I hated to hear that. Lots of good times then.


----------



## CaptainNapalm

Found one of very few on this computer from my vacation to the Dominican last year.


----------



## EIngerson

Buckster said:


> I was going through old photos with my daughter earlier today and ran across this slide rolling around loose in the box that I'd never scanned before.  It's me in 1977, age 18, in the US Navy on board the ship I was assigned to.




LOL, Somebody is ready for libo. Cool photo Buckster.


----------



## runnah

I am on the left and no this wasn't halloween. 

p.s. taken on a film camera for extra artistic credibility


----------



## Compaq

Buckster said:


> I was going through old photos with my daughter earlier today and ran across this slide rolling around loose in the box that I'd never scanned before.  It's me in 1977, age 18, in the US Navy on board the ship I was assigned to.




You could audition for That 70's show and probably get a role just from your style :thumbup:


----------



## Compaq




----------



## kundalini




----------



## esselle

just me...


----------



## mishele

Hottie alert!!!


----------



## esselle

mishele said:


> Hottie alert!!!



hi mishele :=)
i have been looking through this thread tonight, and there are a number of hotties, indeed! 
oh my! :blushing:


----------



## DanOstergren

Self portrait taken in the clan house at Totem Bight in Ketchikan AK.





And a head shot taken by a very close friend: 





And a portrait taken my my mentor Riley. Riley happens to be the creator, previous owner and art director of Surface Magazine:


----------



## DanOstergren

Buckster said:


> I was going through old photos with my daughter earlier today and ran across this slide rolling around loose in the box that I'd never scanned before.  It's me in 1977, age 18, in the US Navy on board the ship I was assigned to.


LOVE that style! I would kill to own that shirt!


----------



## esselle

Obo55yle said:


> I just liked the photo afterward.



Can u repost? Nothing is showing.

To the OP... This is a fun thread. Nice to put faces with names for sure.


----------



## MLCIII

Instagram at it's best:


----------



## ClarkeSurrey

Me!


----------



## Compaq

IMG_3525 sk by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




IMG_3523 sk by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




IMG_3519 sk by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Sorry.. the photographer didnt know how to meter.


----------



## esselle

Compaq...those are great!


----------



## Compaq

Lol, I knew you'd like them


----------



## DanniCupcake

<< That is me


----------



## esselle

Compaq said:


> Lol, I knew you'd like them



Are those pics the REAL you? :}


----------



## Compaq

At home, it is not uncommon to find me making faces. At where I study, I'm somewhat more reserved   So, I guess that is one part of the real me


----------



## esselle

Compaq said:


> At home, it is not uncommon to find me making faces. At where I study, I'm somewhat more reserved   So, I guess that is one part of the real me



Lol I see.
we should all post up silly pix...nothing worse than taking one's self too seriously! :}


----------



## esselle

DanniCupcake said:


> << That is me


I just got this haha! :}


----------



## jwbryson1

kathythorson said:


> These hips don't lie!
> View attachment 38594
> View attachment 38595



:shock:  

fap fap fap fap fap...


----------



## jwbryson1

2WheelPhoto said:


> oops.....  lets try this one




:shock:  Dude!  Is that a _*POCKET WIZARD*_?!    :hail:


----------



## HughGuessWho

jwbryson1 said:


> :shock:  Dude!  Is that a POCKET WIZARD?!    :hail:



Say it ain't so.


----------



## esselle

silly side of me


----------



## jwbryson1

HughGuessWho said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:  Dude!  Is that a POCKET WIZARD?!    :hail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it ain't so.
Click to expand...



Inside joke.


----------



## esselle

kathythorson said:


> These hips don't lie!
> View attachment 38594
> View attachment 38595



Beautiful pics. And I love the dress!


----------



## o hey tyler

Outside a microbrew beer pub.


----------



## Azexa

self by Azexa1, on Flickr

Hiking up my Lake Minnewaska.


----------



## Compaq

esselle said:


> silly side of me



Y'awl need t'bring more o' the silly. 

Kathy Thorsen.... are you, or your parents, like, from Scandinavia? That's a rather NO/SE/DE kind of last name...


----------



## kathyt

jwbryson1 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> These hips don't lie!
> View attachment 38594
> View attachment 38595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> fap fap fap fap fap...
Click to expand...

Jdubs, would you like a wall sized print of the first one? It would look fabulous on the wall in your office. Would a 30x40 work?


----------



## runnah

A nice girl like you knows what fap means?


----------



## IByte

runnah said:


> A nice girl like you knows what fap means?



I know they do it on Little Einstein lol.. I want one  Kathy


----------



## jwbryson1

kathythorson said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> These hips don't lie!
> View attachment 38594
> View attachment 38595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> fap fap fap fap fap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jdubs, would you like a wall sized print of the first one? It would look fabulous on the wall in your office. Would a 30x40 work?
Click to expand...



Kat, the first one is nice.  What really does it for me is the eyes in the second one...you look gorgeous and friendly in the first shot.  That "come hither" look in number 2 well---it says other things.  

I think a 30x40 would look terrific next to the mirror on my ceiling.


----------



## kathyt

esselle said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> These hips don't lie!
> View attachment 38594
> View attachment 38595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pics. And I love the dress!
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> A nice girl like you knows what fap means?


I have no idea what fap means. I just know what jdubs means!


----------



## o hey tyler

kathythorson said:


> I have no idea what fap means. I just know what jdubs means!



Don't go to urban dictionary and look it up.


----------



## jwbryson1

o hey tyler said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what fap means. I just know what jdubs means!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't go to urban dictionary and look it up.
Click to expand...


Or give me a call and we can chat about it.  

(_*jdubs sprints out of the forum...*_)


----------



## esselle

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nice girl like you knows what fap means?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what fap means. I just know what jdubs means!
Click to expand...

I wish I didn't know what it means, and frankly...not sure why the word connotes what it means. lol
0_o


----------



## jwbryson1

Speaking of um...this topic...um....did anybody see the recent episode of South Park with the Toilet Safety Administration?  Youtube it if you haven't.  You have been warned...

:smileys:


----------



## esselle

jwbryson1 said:


> Speaking of um...this topic...um....did anybody see the recent episode of South Park with the Toilet Safety Administration?  Youtube it if you haven't.  You have been warned...
> 
> :smileys:



uh oh :mrgreen:


----------



## runnah

kathythorson said:


> I have no idea what fap means. I just know what jdubs means!



Oh let's just say its kind of a compliment in a vulgar sort of way.

At least he didn't end it with skeet skeet skeet.


----------



## Buckster

esselle said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nice girl like you knows what fap means?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what fap means. I just know what jdubs means!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I didn't know what it means, and frankly...not sure why the word connotes what it means. lol
> 0_o
Click to expand...

It always reminded me of one of Don Martin's sound effects from his cartoons in MAD Magazine, which I thought were just hilarious in the 60's and 70's (and still do, actually).

According to the authority on that source ( http://www.madcoversite.com/dmd-alphabetical.html ), "FAP" means, "A Huge Extension Arm Launched Boxing Glove Hitting A Doctor In The Face" as established by Don in MAD magazine #70, April 1962, Page 10.


----------



## runnah

I often forget that this is a board filled with mature adults, some quite elderly, not the common Internet rabble.


----------



## o hey tyler

runnah said:


> I often forget that this is a board filled with mature adults, some quite elderly, not the common Internet rabble.



With time, you won't forget again.


----------



## esselle

Buckster said:


> It always reminded me of one of Don Martin's sound effects from his cartoons in MAD Magazine, which I thought were just hilarious in the 60's and 70's (and still do, actually).
> 
> According to the authority on that source ( http://www.madcoversite.com/dmd-alphabetical.html ), "FAP" means, "A Huge Extension Arm Launched Boxing Glove Hitting A Doctor In The Face" as established by Don in MAD magazine #70, April 1962, Page 10.



Perfect! Let's go with that as the definition. :}


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> A nice girl like you knows what fap means?


Please stop corrupting this poor sweet girl!! lol


----------



## jwbryson1

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nice girl like you knows what fap means?
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop corrupting this poor sweet girl!! lol
Click to expand...


She's a big girl....


----------



## Compaq

What's the sound of sagging skin hitting firm skin?

I've said too much!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nice girl like you knows what fap means?
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop corrupting this poor sweet girl!! lol
Click to expand...


hey, she is the one who asked me for a demonstration!


----------



## mishele

Are you still pushng that video on forum chicks? (I must admit what you did w/ your left hand was pretty impressive)


----------



## Atavar

Not a competition picture, just to show that you get all types here..


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Are you still pushng that video on forum chicks? (I must admit what you did w/ your left hand was pretty impressive)



Nope, live streaming it now. Helps to make the audience feel connected.


----------



## jwbryson1

Atavar said:


> Not a competition picture, just to show that you get all types here..
> 
> View attachment 47049




Mishele likes hairy men, so welcome to her world...:mrgreen:


----------



## IByte

kathythorson said:


> I have no idea what fap means. I just know what jdubs means!



...urban dictionary, but I think the meaning will scare your innocent soul! O.O


----------



## IByte

runnah said:


> Oh let's just say its kind of a compliment in a vulgar sort of way.
> 
> At least he didn't end it with skeet skeet skeet.



Lol that's usually the effect of the fap fap gap cause.


----------



## kundalini

jwbryson1 said:


> Mishele likes hairy men, so welcome to her world...:mrgreen:



Like this?  (previously posted, but fits the discussion since photos are rare of late)







_(but I know which one she really likes  )_




runnah said:


> I often forget that this is a board filled with mature adults, some quite elderly, not the common Internet rabble.


HEY!  I resemble that comment.


----------



## kathyt

jwbryson1 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what fap means. I just know what jdubs means!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't go to urban dictionary and look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or give me a call and we can chat about it.
> 
> (_*jdubs sprints out of the forum...*_)
Click to expand...

Jdubs, I looked it up and you better start using your manners before I kick you in the balls!


----------



## Photographiend

For the record... I think we were all better off not knowing what Fap meant.


----------



## esselle

Photographiend said:


> For the record... I think we were all better off not knowing what Fap meant.



couldn't agree more.

one of me and one of my kitties. he looks larger than he really is here. lol

hope everyone is enjoying their saturday. rain rain rain here! 

View attachment 47105


----------



## frommrstomommy

Photographiend said:


> For the record... I think we were all better off not knowing what Fap meant.



seriously. i needed a shower after reading that, and not in a good way.


----------



## esselle

frommrstomommy said:


> seriously. i needed a shower after reading that, and not in a good way.



lol


----------



## runnah

Ladies fap too, don't be ashamed.


----------



## IByte

frommrstomommy said:


> seriously. i needed a shower after reading that, and not in a good way.



Too late... inception (doing jazz hands)


----------



## kundalini

New Shooz...











*EDIT:
*So, after the above shot which spotlighted the new shooz, I added a silver/gold banded reflector to add some front lighting. This way you have a better look at memememememememememe.......

(That last bit sounds much better in stereo)  









..


----------



## o hey tyler

kundalini said:


> New Shooz...



Them'r some loud kicks dood.


----------



## cynicaster

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nice girl like you knows what fap means?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what fap means. I just know what jdubs means!
Click to expand...


Today's word of the day:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onomatopoeia



EDIT: I see Urban Dictionary has already come to the rescue.  Never mind.


----------



## Robin_Usagani




----------



## esselle

^^^ The hat. The glasses. It will be hard for anyone to top! 
Cool shot!


----------



## Vtec44

Great, I was about to post a pic of myself but not after Robin...


----------



## esselle

Vtec44 said:


> Great, I was about to post a pic of myself but not after Robin...



Me too. Lol

See, Robin?? :}


----------



## o hey tyler




----------



## tirediron

Hey cool!  Tyler's got one of those special movie stoves with the built-in camera!


----------



## TimothyJinx

tirediron said:


> Hey cool!  Tyler's got one of those special movie stoves with the built-in camera!



He probably has one in his fridge too!


----------



## o hey tyler

TimothyJinx said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey cool!  Tyler's got one of those special movie stoves with the built-in camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He probably has one in his fridge too!
Click to expand...


----------



## Vtec44

Well I'm just glad that he doesn't have one in the shower...


----------



## nycphotography

Vtec44 said:


> Well I'm just glad that he doesn't have one in the shower...



Noooooo don't tempt himmmmmmmmmm


----------



## runnah

You got something on your chin bro.


----------



## Tiller

Vtec44 said:


> Well I'm just glad that he doesn't have one in the shower...



No no you're doing this all wrong.

What you should have said was "I bet he doesn't have one in his girlfriends shower"


----------



## o hey tyler

Tiller said:


> No no you're doing this all wrong.
> 
> What you should have said was "I bet he doesn't have one in his girlfriends shower"



Give me time young padawan.


----------



## o hey tyler

runnah said:


> You got something on your chin bro.



You've got something all over your George foreman bro.


----------



## jwbryson1

Tiller said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm just glad that he doesn't have one in the shower...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No no you're doing this all wrong.
> 
> What you should have said was "I bet he doesn't have one in his girlfriends shower"
Click to expand...


WRONG!  He should have asked do you have one in Mish's, Kat Thorson's and JowensPhoto's showers!!  Now THAT would be the right question to ask...


----------



## mishele

runnah has one in my shower...you'll need to ask him if he'll share.


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> runnah has one in my shower...you'll need to ask him if he'll share.



Yes, and that is the only one...


----------



## jwbryson1

mishele said:


> runnah has one in my shower...you'll need to ask him if he'll share.




I don't need Runnah's camera.  I mounted on one your bedroom window a few weeks ago up in PA.  All I can say is WOW!  The rumors are TRUE!


----------



## esselle

jwbryson1 said:


> Tiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm just glad that he doesn't have one in the shower...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No no you're doing this all wrong.
> 
> What you should have said was "I bet he doesn't have one in his girlfriends shower"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG!  He should have asked do you have one in Mish's, Kat Thorson's and JowensPhoto's showers!!  Now THAT would be the right question to ask...
Click to expand...




mishele said:


> runnah has one in my shower...you'll need to ask him if he'll share.



this thread is getting more and more interesting as the day goes on. Lol


----------



## o hey tyler

jwbryson1 said:


> WRONG!  He should have asked do you have one in Mish's, Kat Thorson's and JowensPhoto's showers!!  Now THAT would be the right question to ask...



No offense to any TPF ladies, but they've got nothing on my woman. ;-)


----------



## jwbryson1

o hey tyler said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG!  He should have asked do you have one in Mish's, Kat Thorson's and JowensPhoto's showers!!  Now THAT would be the right question to ask...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense to any TPF ladies, but they've got nothing on my woman. ;-)
Click to expand...


:addpics:


----------



## o hey tyler

jwbryson1 said:


> :addpics:


----------



## runnah

Showoff.


----------



## esselle

o hey tyler said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG!  He should have asked do you have one in Mish's, Kat Thorson's and JowensPhoto's showers!!  Now THAT would be the right question to ask...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense to any TPF ladies, but they've got nothing on my woman. ;-)
Click to expand...

As an aside, I looked at her blog with recipes and such yesterday ...u mentioned it in another thread (oldhippy's thread), and I really like it. I enjoy weight lifting and so it caught my eye. I may even make those ham and egg cups.  There is a market out there for her blog and I hope she goes far with it. I like reading how people got into fitness and cool healthy recipes. Good stuff!


----------



## jwbryson1

o hey tyler said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :addpics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 47494
> 
> 
> View attachment 47493
Click to expand...



Well done, Grasshopper...


----------



## o hey tyler

esselle said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG!  He should have asked do you have one in Mish's, Kat Thorson's and JowensPhoto's showers!!  Now THAT would be the right question to ask...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense to any TPF ladies, but they've got nothing on my woman. ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As an aside, I looked at her blog with recipes and such yesterday ...u mentioned it in another thread (oldhippy's thread), and I really like it. I enjoy weight lifting and so it caught my eye. I may even make those ham and egg cups.  There is a market out there for her blog and I hope she goes far with it. I like reading how people got into fitness and cool healthy recipes. Good stuff!
Click to expand...


Thanks Esselle! That means a lot. I think she'll keep it going. She's been furiously blogging since we got it going.


----------



## o hey tyler

jwbryson1 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :addpics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 47494
> 
> 
> View attachment 47493
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, Grasshopper...
Click to expand...


I do well. ;-)


----------



## Devinhullphoto

Here's a selfie took at an antique store.


----------



## esselle

o hey tyler said:


> esselle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> No offense to any TPF ladies, but they've got nothing on my woman. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside, I looked at her blog with recipes and such yesterday ...u mentioned it in another thread (oldhippy's thread), and I really like it. I enjoy weight lifting and so it caught my eye. I may even make those ham and egg cups.  There is a market out there for her blog and I hope she goes far with it. I like reading how people got into fitness and cool healthy recipes. Good stuff!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Esselle! That means a lot. I think she'll keep it going. She's been furiously blogging since we got it going.
Click to expand...


You can tell she's passionate about it. Some ppl blog about fitness and it's meh. Her blog...lets just say...I kept reading and reading! I like how she touched upon paleo, too. I wish her great success with it.


----------



## o hey tyler

May 5th: 






June 16th: 
(Yes, I know the crop sucks)






I am now devoid of facial hair because of a job I accepted.


----------



## runnah

o hey tyler said:


> I am now devoid of facial hair because of a job I accepted.



Fight the power!


----------



## o hey tyler

runnah said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am now devoid of facial hair because of a job I accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fight the power!
Click to expand...


Riddle me this, Batman... If this job makes me "the power," should I fight myself?


----------



## runnah

o hey tyler said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am now devoid of facial hair because of a job I accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fight the power!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riddle me this, Batman... If this job makes me "the power," should I fight myself?
Click to expand...


I would suggest taking any inner turmoil you feel out on the citizens of Gotham


----------



## esselle

my daughter and me. i love this kid!


----------



## Vtec44

This is me after I shaved my beard off.... 

Sorry, toilet and dirty sink have been cloned out...


----------



## TheEVP

Me in the Sin Bin


----------



## johngpt

Vtec44 said:


> This is me after I shaved my beard off....
> 
> Sorry, toilet and dirty sink have been cloned out...



You probably just cloned out the beard too...

:mrgreen:


----------



## dearlybeloved

Hanging out with my nerf guns.


----------



## John_Olexa

Just out doing what I love.


----------



## HughGuessWho

esselle said:


> my daughter and me. i love this kid!
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=47951"/>



Wow! Which one is the daughter? You both look about the same age.


----------



## SCraig

Sigh ... guess I'll finally have to break down and post one of myself.







1965 Honda CC200 right after I got it.  The STP sticker was good for a couple of extra horsepower.  That poor little bike had a lot of miles on it when I sold it, and it didn't look quite as clean   I still have the scars from some of the low-sides I had with it.  Good times though.

It's not a self-portrait and I'm not sure who took it.  That's my  parent's house in the background though so it was probably my mother  playing photographer.


----------



## jwbryson1

John_Olexa said:


> Just out doing what I love.




Where are you in Maryland?  I'm in Clarksburg, central Montgomery County.


----------



## Theantiquetiger

diet aug to may by Theantiquetiger, on Flickr


----------



## frommrstomommy

Vtec44 said:


> This is me after I shaved my beard off....
> 
> Sorry, toilet and dirty sink have been cloned out...



you mean you're NOT as scary as the avatar lets on??


----------



## Josh66

This is the most recent one (about a month old), and I already look different, lol.  Shaved my head again.




2013053004 by J E, on Flickr

This is really old, but this is pretty much exactly what I look like right now:



Self Portrait by J E, on Flickr

This is the picture my current avatar is from:



05261156 by J E, on Flickr

And here I am doing one of my favorite things, lol:



08021106 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## esselle

Long hair for the win! :} ^^^
i like the top pic too of you and your wife. That's so nice! You actually look innocent.


----------



## esselle

HughGuessWho said:


> esselle said:
> 
> 
> 
> my daughter and me. i love this kid!
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/people-photography/47951-post-picture-yourself-pic55.jpg"/>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Which one is the daughter? You both look about the same age.
Click to expand...


Aw! Thank you. You're a sweetheart. *blush*


----------



## John_Olexa

jwbryson1 said:


> John_Olexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out doing what I love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you in Maryland? I'm in Clarksburg, central Montgomery County.
Click to expand...



I'm at the other end of the State in LaPlata Charles County


----------



## esselle

Nice tats! Great pic. 





John_Olexa said:


> Just out doing what I love.


----------



## Tiller

Vtec44 said:


> This is me after I shaved my beard off....
> 
> Sorry, toilet and dirty sink have been cloned out...



That's not how I would've imagined you looking like AT ALL


----------



## John_Olexa

esselle said:


> Nice tats! Great pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John_Olexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out doing what I love.
Click to expand...


Thank you! 45 tattoos total.. All animals!   LOL


----------



## DanOstergren

SCraig said:


> Sigh ... guess I'll finally have to break down and post one of myself.
> 
> 
> 1965 Honda CC200 right after I got it.  The STP sticker was good for a couple of extra horsepower.  That poor little bike had a lot of miles on it when I sold it, and it didn't look quite as clean   I still have the scars from some of the low-sides I had with it.  Good times though.
> 
> It's not a self-portrait and I'm not sure who took it.  That's my  parent's house in the background though so it was probably my mother  playing photographer.


Really love the light and color tones in this shot! And thats such a cool bike! I had a 1976 Honda CB550F Super Sport for a few years. I ended up replacing it with a camera lens though. Kind of tells you where my priorities are, lol.


----------



## DanOstergren

Vtec44 said:


> This is me after I shaved my beard off....
> 
> Sorry, toilet and dirty sink have been cloned out...


Gotta say I prefer you with a beard.


----------



## DanOstergren

John_Olexa said:


> Just out doing what I love.


How long have you been collecting tattoos?


----------



## DanOstergren

I've been teaching my best friend to use my camera. Finally I can play in front of the lens! 






And a ten second timer shot of myself and my best friends:


----------



## esselle

John_Olexa said:


> esselle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice tats! Great pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John_Olexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out doing what I love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! 45 tattoos total.. All animals!  LOL
Click to expand...



45 tats? *~swoon~*
that's cool!


----------



## esselle

@vtec44...I like both looks, but the beard was definitely an interesting look! may i ask why you shaved it off? was it for a job? just curious.

@dan...those pics look like they were fun! haha


----------



## Vtec44

esselle said:


> @vtec44...I like both looks, but the beard was definitely an interesting look! may i ask why you shaved it off? was it for a job? just curious.



Too much maintenance.  lol


----------



## Kamakazi

Well here ya go...


----------



## unpopular

^^^ wow! you're very, very pretty!


----------



## frommrstomommy

Kamakazi said:


> Well here ya go...
> View attachment 48897



your hair is amazing!


----------



## FreshFromTheGrave

Well looks like this is the place to post it then xD Couldn't find the mentioned self portrait thread so I'll put my serious face up here  I was just testing shooting with EOSUtility and the camera hooked up to my pc (which worked amazingly well - autofocus before the shot and everything). Came up with this in Photoshop:




Why so serious? by FreshFromTheGrave, on Flickr


----------



## Stevepwns

Well this is me and girl.   




Me_Tressa_AFTER-03783 by Stevepwns, on Flickr


But I like this one better




IMG_20130516_165413 by Stevepwns, on Flickr

or this one




img1368623361953 by Stevepwns, on Flickr


----------



## unpopular

I like the portrait through jar of moonshine.


----------



## Stevepwns

unpopular said:


> I like the portrait through jar of moonshine.




I wish i could say I did anything other than use a phone app....


----------



## tirediron

Kamakazi said:


> Well here ya go...
> View attachment 48897



You're on the wrong side of the camera!  These are the looks I want responding to my casting calls, NOT competing for with me for the talent!


----------



## Kamakazi

unpopular said:


> ^^^ wow! you're very, very pretty!


Awe why thank you!



frommrstomommy said:


> Kamakazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well here ya go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your hair is amazing!
Click to expand...

Thanks, it's a pain most days. But I'm thankful for my natural curls



tirediron said:


> Kamakazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well here ya go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're on the wrong side of the camera!  These are the looks I want responding to my casting calls, NOT competing for with me for the talent!
Click to expand...

Haha that's very sweet. One of my older sisters is a photographer as well, she's been making me pose for her since I was a little kid (she's 16 years older). It's actually the reason I got interested in photography in the first place!


----------



## Dinardy

They mostly call me Andy when I'm not on the internet. My wife took this one, I don't like having my picture taken lol


----------



## DanOstergren

FreshFromTheGrave said:


> Well looks like this is the place to post it then xD Couldn't find the mentioned self portrait thread so I'll put my serious face up here  I was just testing shooting with EOSUtility and the camera hooked up to my pc (which worked amazingly well - autofocus before the shot and everything). Came up with this in Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why so serious? by FreshFromTheGrave, on Flickr



You look very Vulcan. <3


----------



## DanOstergren

A self portrait from my most recent project.


----------



## kundalini

DanOstergren said:


> A self portrait from my most recent project.



Wicked beard.


----------



## runnah

kundalini said:


> Wicked beard.



Not a beard. Mustache and and mutton chops.

Know the difference, it could save your life.


----------



## manicmike

runnah said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked beard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a beard. Mustache and and mutton chops.
> 
> Know the difference, it could save your life.
Click to expand...


Technically, he has hair on his chin, which would make it a beard.


----------



## runnah

manicmike said:


> Technically, he has hair on his chin, which would make it a beard.



To be fair it's called an Imperial Partial Beard according to the beard and mustache world championship website.

http://www.worldbeardchampionships.com/imperial-partial-beard-2011/


----------



## manicmike

runnah said:


> manicmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Technically, he has hair on his chin, which would make it a beard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair it's called an Imperial Partial Beard according to the beard and mustache world championship website.
> 
> Imperial Partial Beard | The World Beard and Moustache Championships
Click to expand...


Oh snap. Bringing out the big guns. :hail:


----------



## DanOstergren

runnah said:


> manicmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Technically, he has hair on his chin, which would make it a beard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair it's called an Imperial Partial Beard according to the beard and mustache world championship website.
> 
> Imperial Partial Beard | The World Beard and Moustache Championships
Click to expand...


Aint nobody got time for that!


----------



## kundalini

DanOstergren said:


> Aint nobody got time for that!


----------



## DragonHeart




----------



## NoelNTexas




----------



## michael9000000

Not a self-portrait...  Somebody else's point and shoot...  Nonetheless, it's me.


----------



## Compaq

Me at Skjervsfossen


----------



## Tazman32

At least its a color photo. I must not be that old...


----------



## mishele

NoelNTexas said:


> View attachment 49416


How you doin?


----------



## mwild

A few weeks back!  Preggo with my first! 




Update by &#9824;GollyWild, on Flickr


----------



## mrbadwrench

Cheers 




DSC_0151-2 by stenersonsize, on Flickr


----------



## skieur

Tazman32 said:


> At least its a color photo. I must not be that old...
> 
> View attachment 49614



As a colour photo, it could be 1950's.


----------



## Trever1t

Took my girls Belle and Yuri to the big car show today...I'm in the middle.


----------



## EIngerson

Trever1t said:


> Took my girls Belle and Yuri to the big car show today..*.I'm in the middle.*


----------



## o hey tyler

Trever1t said:


> Took my girls Belle and Yuri to the big car show today...I'm in the middle.



Swag


----------



## Biev

I only have a few recent pictures of myself.  Here is one of me with the family.  I'm the guy next to the light switch.



It's amazing the differences in weather we have here.  Here I am only last week, holding an umbrella because of all the rain:



And here I am only two days later at the beach.  And yes, that is my chest hair.


----------



## runnah

o hey tyler said:


> Swag



For days


----------



## Nahin

It's mine in my room.


----------



## DanOstergren

Another shot of my best friend and I after one of our hikes at Rainbird Trail. I'm the one wearing the Golden Girls shirt. I also finally got a tripod, so taking photos like this isn't a huge chore any more!


----------



## Compaq

Nice chops!


----------



## NoelNTexas




----------



## krystalynnephoto

My little guy and I!


----------



## kundalini

Got a new Stetson lid circa 1960's. First one with a stingy brim. Any good?

EDIT:
Not trying to confuse anybody, but I've replaced the original photo with a B&W conversion.  I think I prefer it.










*HERE IS THE ORIGINAL COLOR* for comparison.


----------



## tirediron

Lighting a cigar like that with a Bic????  You don't deserve that hat or that cee-gar.  At least go out and buy a nice Ronson.  Great shot; not sure if the red channel is just a smidge too high, or not, but regardless, well self-shot!


----------



## IByte

kundalini said:


> Got a new Stetson lid circa 1960's. First one with a stingy brim. Any good?



I don't know why I don't see a cedar stick, or wooden match being lit!! MOD!..MOD!!


----------



## IByte

IByte said:


> I don't know why I don't see a cedar stick, or wooden match being lit!! MOD!..MOD!!



But yes it's a great hat.


----------



## johngpt

Goes well with the cigar. Very Havana. More 1950s than 60s though.

Oh, and I never liked lighting mine with a Ronson. The fluid had too much of an aroma that detracted from the tobacco. Preferred matches, but Bics were okay.


----------



## DanOstergren

kundalini said:


> Got a new Stetson lid circa 1960's. First one with a stingy brim. Any good?


That hat! I'm so jealous!


----------



## kundalini

tirediron said:


> Lighting a cigar like that with a Bic???? You don't deserve that hat or that cee-gar. At least go out and buy a nice Ronson. Great shot; not sure if the red channel is just a smidge too high, or not, but regardless, well self-shot!


I usually have a box of wooden matches for these occassions, they just weren't handy.   

I do tend to have a red hue to my skin color, particularly once the winter doldrums have passed.  Being part Native American only accentuates that.  However, being born and raised in the south, I have been told more than twice that the red coloration of my skin emanates from the thyroid cartilage.  



IByte said:


> I don't know why I don't see a cedar stick, or wooden match being lit!! MOD!..MOD!!


See above comment.



johngpt said:


> Goes well with the cigar. Very Havana. More 1950s than 60s though.
> 
> Oh, and I never liked lighting mine with a Ronson. The fluid had too much of an aroma that detracted from the tobacco. Preferred matches, but Bics were okay.


I'll have to check with the guy I'm buying it from since I haven't paid him yet.  you may be correct.



DanOstergren said:


> That hat! I'm so jealous!


Thanks.  The missus likes it too.


Thanks for the comments guys.  I raise my glass to you.


----------



## johngpt

Good to see yer still punishin' that liver. Never let it think it's gettin' the upper hand.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

Doing what I do...


----------



## MarcoGuastamacchia

profile di MarcoGuastamacchia, su Flickr



That's me


----------



## gsgary

Me, my son and daughter at his passing out parade


----------



## tirediron

Congratulations to him (and you)... What Regiment?


----------



## gsgary

tirediron said:


> Congratulations to him (and you)... What Regiment?



Cheers, Royal Logistics Corp http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Logistic_Corps


----------



## tirediron

Ahhhhhhhh the NAAFI squad!


----------



## gsgary

tirediron said:


> Ahhhhhhhh the NAAFI squad!



Air dispatch


----------



## DarkShadow

My ugly mug.


DSC_0006 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

gsgary said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhh the NAAFI squad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air dispatch
Click to expand...


:thumbup:


----------



## o hey tyler

POST 3000


----------



## limr

With one of my favorite cameras (Lubitel 166B)


----------



## IByte

I once was, an always will be.


----------



## DarkShadow

:salute:^^


----------



## Revan46

Me. This was taken with a point-and-shoot so no critiques lol. I'll take one with my DSLR in the future but for now...


----------



## ArmyofJuan

That s me in the background somewhere, see if you can spot me. lol


----------



## EIngerson

IByte said:


> View attachment 51519
> 
> I once was, an always will be.



Semper Fi Brother.


----------



## diep.phuong_vt

My name's Phuong
I'm Vietnamese ! 
Nice to meet you.


----------



## kathyt

MarcoGuastamacchia said:


> profile di MarcoGuastamacchia, su Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> That's me


Very nice.


----------



## DanOstergren




----------



## ash12783

most recent pic- unfortunately we were in the restroom at the bar on a front facing camera  I'm on the left and my sister is on the right
*edit* just took one with my DSLR


----------



## oana_crystyna

My first picture of myself


----------



## AgentDrex

Minus the scraggly beard for the first time in years:


----------



## Shipman

DSC_0126uip by mshipman89, on Flickr

My girlfriend and myself


----------



## elenaeshleman




----------



## Kamakazi

Thought I'd share a not-so "formal" picture


----------



## jwbryson1

o hey tyler said:


> May 5th:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June 16th:
> (Yes, I know the crop sucks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now devoid of facial hair because of a job I accepted.




No chin?


----------



## kathyt

ash12783 said:


> View attachment 52357most recent pic- unfortunately we were in the restroom at the bar on a front facing camera  I'm on the left and my sister is on the right
> *edit* just took one with my DSLR
> View attachment 52380


Why do women take pictures of themselves in bathrooms?


----------



## kundalini

jwbryson1 said:


> No chin?


No manners?


----------



## jwbryson1

kundalini said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No chin?
> 
> 
> 
> No manners?
Click to expand...


Oh, c'mon.    Doesn't anybody have a sense of humor anymore?  :violin:  Can't a guy poke on another guy for fun?   Are we all that thin-skinned?

I have 2 chins!  He can have one of mine for Christ's sake!


----------



## jwbryson1

kathythorson said:


> ash12783 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52357most recent pic- unfortunately we were in the restroom at the bar on a front facing camera  I'm on the left and my sister is on the right
> *edit* just took one with my DSLR
> View attachment 52380
> 
> 
> 
> Why do women take pictures of themselves in bathrooms?
Click to expand...



Because they are "20-somethings" who like to "duck pose" in the potty.  Now, where did I put my wine cooler?


----------



## o hey tyler

kundalini said:


> No manners?



Typical JW.


----------



## jwbryson1

Exactly.  Nothing to see here.  Move along.  JW just stirring up trouble for the sake of controversy...


----------



## johngpt

JW, I really like those portraits of kids at your flickr. Anyone who can shoot photos of kids that well has gotta be okay. 

We sometimes get into trouble when the stuff in our head that seems so hysterical doesn't come out that way when written. Especially online.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

kundalini said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No chin?
> 
> 
> 
> No manners?
Click to expand...


JW has more chins than a Chinese phone book.


----------



## ontop27

Me!! 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mach0

Robin_Usagani said:


> JW has more chins than a Chinese phone book.



Lmfao!!!!!


----------



## runnah

jwbryson1 said:


> No chin?



Optical illusion, all mariners are chiseled jawed handsome bastards.


----------



## jwbryson1

johngpt said:


> JW, I really like those portraits of kids at your flickr. Anyone who can shoot photos of kids that well has gotta be okay.
> 
> We sometimes get into trouble when the stuff in our head that seems so hysterical doesn't come out that way when written. Especially online.




Yeah yeah yeah, I know.  But I gotta be me, ya know?   Hell, I actually LIKE Tyler.  I think he's an incredibly talented photographer and I always like to see his work.  It's consistently good.  

But I like to stir things up.  If I didn't like him, I'd ignore him and never comment.  My best friend that I've known for over 35 years--he was my best man in my wedding and is now a cop in Texas--know what we call each other?  "F_C_ING F_GG_T!"  That's how we greet each other.  You're probably saying "that's stupid" or "so immature" or you're all offended by it...whatever.  The point is that it's a term of endearment.  In the same way, I bust Tyler's balls and Runnah's balls all the time because it's fun.  It's not personal.  

I'm just trying to be FUN and give him hell.  Okay?

How about this:  Tyler, I am sorry if you took offense.  I'm an immature jerk and I have no business giving you unsolicited grief.  I will try to restrain myself from now on (not an easy task, mind you)...

Fair enough?


----------



## runnah

The key to the Internet is once you put something out there you have to defend it no matter how wrong it is.

Not doing so makes you weak and ripe for ridicule.


----------



## jwbryson1

runnah said:


> The key to the Internet is once you put something out there you have to defend it no matter how wrong it is.
> 
> Not doing so makes you weak and ripe for ridicule.




These people whine no matter what is said, so it's really a moot point.


----------



## johngpt

jwbryson1 said:


> These people whine no matter what is said, so it's really a moot point.





> "I don't know what all the fuss about wine is -- I like wine."


  - Emily Litella


----------



## Nahin




----------



## yioties

thought i would post a pic of myself


----------



## Robin_Usagani

You got a big snake man!


----------



## yioties

I would never own that big of a snake now that I have 2 small kids. 
 This was from a bday party that had a petting  zoo!


----------



## cbarnard7

Here's me in my element! Trying to enjoy the adventure!


----------



## bc_steve

puppy @ work




being really Canadian in this one




and in amazing Nepal



the last two were a mad rush to get in place before the timer went off, the first one was taken of me ...


----------



## bc_steve

ok one more.  this is from earlier this week.  looking at this makes me realize I could use a shave and a haircut!


----------



## MariannaMills

Me and my camera.


----------



## ottor

One of my happier days ....


----------



## cynicaster

I was experimenting with non-diffused OCF.  For this self-portrait I used 3 snooted--but otherwise bare--speedlights.  Can't even tell I'm in my garage!


----------



## kundalini

ottor said:


> One of my happier days ....











Nice lid!


----------



## kundalini

cynicaster said:


> I was experimenting with non-diffused OCF. For this self-portrait I used 3 snooted--but otherwise bare--speedlights. Can't even tell I'm in my garage!


With that dome, you might consider some diffusion on the light above.  Otherwise, really nice placement of lighting.


----------



## cynicaster

kundalini said:


> cynicaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was experimenting with non-diffused OCF. For this self-portrait I used 3 snooted--but otherwise bare--speedlights. Can't even tell I'm in my garage!
> 
> 
> 
> With that dome, you might consider some diffusion on the light above.  Otherwise, really nice placement of lighting.
Click to expand...



Dome 

Yeah, I thought the same thing and actually tried it.  The light above was a 430EX clamped to a step ladder, so I lofted up a diffusion panel and shot through it, but the light spilled everywhere and lit up the garage.  I guess I need a soft box for that combination of diffusion and spill prevention.


----------



## Newtricks

Thought I may as well post my mug.


----------



## Modifeye

My name is Nathan and I like to party.


----------



## runnah

Modifeye said:


> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=55223"/>
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=55224"/>
> 
> My name is Nathan and I like to party.



My name is runnah and I also like to party.


----------



## mishele

Party?!! WHERE?!


----------



## jwbryson1

runnah said:


> Modifeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/people-photography/55223-post-picture-yourself-whitesweater-web.jpg"/>
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/people-photography/55224-post-picture-yourself-morphshades.jpg"/>
> 
> My name is Nathan and I like to party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My name is runnah and I also like to party.
Click to expand...



Maybe you 2 boys need to get together....and party....:heart:


----------



## runnah




----------



## jwbryson1

Nahin said:


> View attachment 53378




WTH happened to this person?  Joined March 2013, 122 posts and BANNED!  Do tell!  :scratch:


----------



## C4n0n.Fan

Me lookin scruffy on my days off.


----------



## mishele




----------



## tirediron

mishele said:


>



Who's the chick who photo-bombed your shot Mish?


----------



## mishele

Dead guy steals the show!! lol


----------



## Josh66

Untitled by J E, on Flickr

I'm actually much less messed up than it looks like.  Fighting a cold, lots of beer and dayquill.


----------



## EIngerson

mishele said:


>



Hottie!


----------



## EIngerson

O|||||||O said:


> Untitled by J E, on Flickr
> 
> I'm actually much less messed up than it looks like.  Fighting a cold, lots of beer and dayquill.



Stones Arrogant Bastard is not just beer. It's heavenly nectar. Get well soon dude.


----------



## Compaq




----------



## Annaa

Great seeing everyone! 

Here's me


----------



## EIngerson

Annaa said:


> Great seeing everyone!
> 
> Here's me
> 
> View attachment 55653
> View attachment 55654



Great seeing you too Annaa. Welcome!


----------



## dearlybeloved

Here's one I shot for a facebook cover photo. (Don't judge me)

I handed my camera to a friend and said press this button.

I decided to try and hit 88mph, but the flux capacitor broke before I got anywhere.


----------



## Devinhullphoto

dearlybeloved said:


> Here's one I shot for a facebook cover photo. (Don't judge me)
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=55681"/>
> I handed my camera to a friend and said press this button.
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=55680"/>
> I decided to try and hit 88mph, but the flux capacitor broke before I got anywhere.
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=55679"/>



The third one is awesome!


----------



## o hey tyler

I'm sure no one can guess who I am in the photo.


----------



## jwbryson1

o hey tyler said:


> I'm sure no one can guess who I am in the photo.



I'm having lens envy.....:mrgreen:


----------



## JacaRanda

Not really a selfie, but really a me-ie, taken by wife-ie :mrgreen:


----------



## Devinhullphoto

jwbryson1 said:


> I'm having lens envy.....:mrgreen:



Forget lens envy, I have car envy.


----------



## dearlybeloved

This self portrait was inspired by this girl I was seeing when she looked at my shelf and asked "is a that your porn collection over there?" (pointing to my stack of photo mags).... little does she know.



Night terrors


----------



## kathyt

My iPhone selfie. (don't judge!!!!) At least I didn't attempt the duck face!


----------



## kundalini

dearlybeloved said:


> This self portrait was inspired by this girl I was seeing when she looked at my shelf and asked "is a that your porn collection over there?" (pointing to my stack of photo mags).... little does she know.
> 
> View attachment 55853



Lower right of the frame........







Warped minds think alike.


----------



## IByte

kathythorson said:


> My iPhone selfie. (don't judge!!!!) At least I didn't attempt the duck face!
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=56298"/>



...well hello special K


----------



## kathyt

IByte said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> My iPhone selfie. (don't judge!!!!) At least I didn't attempt the duck face!
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/people-photography/56298-post-picture-yourself-untitled-321.jpg"/>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...well hello special K
Click to expand...

Your always one of my specials fans IByte!


----------



## IByte

kathythorson said:


> Your always one of my specials fans IByte!



Just trying to make a sweet lil lady feel welcome lol


----------



## Derrel

Ron Lane and ME, Derrel, on our cooking segment from the Paula Deen Show...never aired...she got cancelled...


----------



## ronlane

Derrel said:


> Ron Lane and ME, Derrel, on our cooking segment from the Paula Deen Show...never aired...she got cancelled...
> 
> View attachment 56300



I need to get back on that diet, I was a lot slimmer on TV


----------



## Robin_Usagani

I would go out with you..... even though you are a Nikoner.  :blushing:



Annaa said:


> Great seeing everyone!
> 
> Here's me
> 
> View attachment 55653
> View attachment 55654


----------



## EIngerson

Robin_Usagani said:


> I would go out with you..... even though you are a Nikoner.  :blushing:



He said the same thing to me! I knew it was because of my camera!


----------



## IByte

o hey tyler said:


> I'm sure no one can guess who I am in the photo.



Geez Tyler, you dont have enough camera bodies on you do you??  I bet you have a P&S in your shoes and back pocket lol.


----------



## IByte

O|||||||O said:


> This is the most recent one (about a month old), and I already look different, lol.  Shaved my head again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013053004 by J E, on Flickr
> 
> This is really old, but this is pretty much exactly what I look like right now:
> 
> 
> 
> Self Portrait by J E, on Flickr
> 
> This is the picture my current avatar is from:
> 
> 
> 
> 05261156 by J E, on Flickr
> 
> And here I am doing one of my favorite things, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 08021106 by J E, on Flickr


Awesome stache 011010


----------



## kundalini

IByte said:


> Geez Tyler, you dont have enough camera bodies on you do you?? I bet you have a P&S in your shoes and back pocket lol.



Nothing wrong with double-fistin'.....









^^ selfie was taken with the third Nikon body. 

Gave the smaller body and a couple of lenses to my youngest son, gave the P&S to the Ex, bought a m4/3 and a few lenses and still have the old Canon film camera. Stupid f*cking hobby this photography thing.....

EDIT:
Should add that the elder son wasn't slighted, he just wasn't into photography.  So he got all my rifles & shotguns, plus a damn good starter set of Wusthof knives.


----------



## kathyt

IByte said:


> View attachment 51519
> 
> I once was, an always will be.


You didn't tell me I had to go back 30 pages! Can't you guys smile in these?  Very good picture. You don't bite. Well, me at least.


----------



## o hey tyler

IByte said:


> Geez Tyler, you dont have enough camera bodies on you do you??  I bet you have a P&S in your shoes and back pocket lol.[/QUOTE
> 
> There are never enough bodies bro.


----------



## IByte

kathythorson said:


> You didn't tell me I had to go back 30 pages! Can't you guys smile in these?  Very good picture. You don't bite. Well, me at least.



Not exactly a senior picture shoot K .  I don't think duck bills and peace signs would look intimidating very much lol.


----------



## NathanKing




----------



## Eclectix

Taken by the wife.


----------



## kathyt

NathanKing said:


>


Very cool picture!


----------



## cynicaster

Figured a new roll of seamless called for a selfie


----------



## johngpt

kundalini said:


> dearlybeloved said:
> 
> 
> 
> This self portrait was inspired by this girl I was seeing when she looked at my shelf and asked "is a that your porn collection over there?" (pointing to my stack of photo mags).... little does she know.
> 
> View attachment 55853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lower right of the frame........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warped minds think alike.
Click to expand...

 Ya know, I think these deserve to be the start of a whole new theme.
Post a picture of yourself on the commode.


----------



## ottor

Desert was windy and cold across the canyon and I didn't take off my shemagh when driving back.. I like these better than
a hat or a cap when shooting in 'not so perfect' weather, as it keeps me warm and I can see thru viewfinder without having
to turn a cap around or lift a hat brim. Pulled up and wife mentioned she'd like a pic of me wearing this -


----------



## Shidensen

more here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/340579-self-portraits.html#post3061206




IMG_30r40 by catalin.ispirescu, on Flickr


----------



## oana_crystyna




----------



## LaFoto

KataTjuta - Northern Territory - Australia - 18 June 2013


----------



## snerd

Many many many many moons ago...........................


----------



## mishele

snerd said:


> View attachment 57137


Garfield!!! Gotta love that guy!!


----------



## snerd

mishele said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57137
> 
> 
> 
> Garfield!!! Gotta love that guy!!
Click to expand...

Dickie Ward was his name! Good friend. He went by "Dickie" because his given name was O V Ward, Orin Vickery Ward!! He never told us where "Dickie" came from and we were afraid to ask!! He and his wife ran Balloon's & Tune's and delivered singing grams, parties and such. Good times indeed!!


----------



## dsiglin

That's a pretty rad Garfield suit in a slightly freaky way.

SO, what do you do when it's 2am and you can't sleep? You mess around with off camera flash and a Mamiya 645. Tomorrow is going to be a rough work day.


----------



## DanOstergren

My camera is my true love, my longboard is the mistress.


----------



## Juga




----------



## kathyt




----------



## IByte

kathythorson said:


> View attachment 57663
> View attachment 57661
> View attachment 57662





View attachment 57671

..Howdy Ma'am.  My name is Malique and I will be your horse instructor for the evening lol


----------



## kathyt

IByte said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57663
> View attachment 57661
> View attachment 57662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57671
> 
> ..Howdy Ma'am.  My name is Malique and I will be your horse instructor for the evening lol
Click to expand...

I thought your name was IByte? JK


----------



## IByte

Lol well no wonder you look familiar Kat... er I mean Ms. Thorson lol


----------



## jwbryson1

kathythorson said:


> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=57663"/>
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=57661"/>
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=57662"/>



You look beautiful, KT.  Just like I remember...


----------



## rexbobcat

Had to shoot a new headshot for my freelancing class. lol. 

Dat sun flare.


----------



## ehalpop

I was having fun in the my photography program's studio before class. Everything except the eyes was done with a combination of strobes and gels. I just selected the eyes in photoshop and changed the color balance. I also increased the saturation of the background a little to make the photo more powerful.


----------



## limr

rexbobcat said:


> Had to shoot a new headshot for my freelancing class. lol.
> 
> Dat sun flare.



Kinda look like Gary Oldman in that shot.


----------



## kathyt

jwbryson1 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/people-photography/57663-post-picture-yourself-untitled-330.jpg"/>
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/people-photography/57661-post-picture-yourself-kathy-4.jpg"/>
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/people-photography/57662-post-picture-yourself-kathy-24.jpg"/>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful, KT.  Just like I remember...
Click to expand...

Thanks babe.


----------



## kathyt

rexbobcat said:


> Had to shoot a new headshot for my freelancing class. lol.
> 
> Dat sun flare.


this is a good picture of you!


----------



## dsiglin

I confess I had to look up who Gary Oldman is, never would have guessed the guy playing Commissioner Gordon was british.


----------



## limr

dsiglin said:


> That's a pretty rad Garfield suit in a slightly freaky way.
> 
> SO, what do you do when it's 2am and you can't sleep? You mess around with off camera flash and a Mamiya 645. Tomorrow is going to be a rough work day.
> 
> View attachment 57399



Well, and you've got a little George Michael thing going on in this shot (that's a good thing in case you're doubtful  )

And now I want to take the 645 out to play!


----------



## Tailgunner

I generally shy away from taking self portraits, its really hard on my camera gear for one thing. Anyhow, here goes nothing.


----------



## Stevepwns

Me-0921 by Through My Eyes, How I see the world., on Flickr


----------



## dsiglin

Now if only I was a best selling musician like George Michael...


----------



## runnah

jwbryson1 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/people-photography/57663-post-picture-yourself-untitled-330.jpg"/>
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/people-photography/57661-post-picture-yourself-kathy-4.jpg"/>
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/people-photography/57662-post-picture-yourself-kathy-24.jpg"/>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful, KT.  Just like I remember...
Click to expand...


Hrmmm


----------



## Braineack

Stevepwns said:


> Me-0921 by Through My Eyes, How I see the world., on Flickr




This is really great.


----------



## Braineack

I took a shelfie once:








Testing out my new body, 2nd flash, 85mm, and Portraiture software. Sadly, my wife refuses to pose for me.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Shot by my 2nd shooter Brian Kraft.


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/people-photography/57663-post-picture-yourself-untitled-330.jpg"/>
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/people-photography/57661-post-picture-yourself-kathy-4.jpg"/>
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/people-photography/57662-post-picture-yourself-kathy-24.jpg"/>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful, KT.  Just like I remember...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hrmmm
Click to expand...

Runnah, do you need a hug?


----------



## runnah

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful, KT.  Just like I remember...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hrmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Runnah, do you need a hug?
Click to expand...


Actually, yes.


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hrmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Runnah, do you need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, yes.
Click to expand...

Okay. Would you like it from Jeff or myself? Sometimes I wonder who you had the crush on.


----------



## jwbryson1

kathythorson said:


> Okay. Would you like it from Jeff or myself? Sometimes I wonder who you had the crush on.



I'm going to need to insist you shave first Runnah.


----------



## runnah

jwbryson1 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Would you like it from Jeff or myself? Sometimes I wonder who you had the crush on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to need to insist you shave first Runnah.
Click to expand...



Where?


----------



## jwbryson1

runnah said:


> Where?



Let's start with the face and see where that takes us.


----------



## runnah

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Runnah, do you need a hug?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Would you like it from Jeff or myself? Sometimes I wonder who you had the crush on.
Click to expand...


When I hug you I feel tingly, when I hug Jeff I feel safe.

A toss up really.


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Would you like it from Jeff or myself? Sometimes I wonder who you had the crush on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I hug you I feel tingly, when I hug Jeff I feel safe.
> 
> A toss up really.
Click to expand...

I would go with door number 2. His hugs make me feel safe too.


----------



## runnah

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Would you like it from Jeff or myself? Sometimes I wonder who you had the crush on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I hug you I feel tingly, when I hug Jeff I feel safe.
> 
> A toss up really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would go with door number 2.
Click to expand...


Oh my!


----------



## mishele

Door number 2 is always a good choice.


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I hug you I feel tingly, when I hug Jeff I feel safe.
> 
> A toss up really.
> 
> 
> 
> I would go with door number 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my!
Click to expand...

You took a wrong turn. Go back.


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Door number 2 is always a good choice.



But it's always locked.


----------



## johngpt

I shoulda made a left at albuqoiky...


----------



## runnah

Circa 1999,


----------



## jwbryson1

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Door number 2 is always a good choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's always locked.
Click to expand...



I hate when that happens...


----------



## jwbryson1

runnah said:


> View attachment 57759
> 
> Circa 1999,





Your avatar looks like Eddie Izzard...


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Would you like it from Jeff or myself? Sometimes I wonder who you had the crush on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I hug you I feel tingly, when I hug Jeff I feel safe.
> 
> A toss up really.
Click to expand...

Jeff says he is still tingly. So I must be doing something right.


----------



## runnah

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Would you like it from Jeff or myself? Sometimes I wonder who you had the crush on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I hug you I feel tingly, when I hug Jeff I feel safe.
> 
> A toss up really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jeff says he is still tingly. So I must be doing something right.
Click to expand...



Did you taze him?


----------



## jwbryson1

kathythorson said:


> Jeff says he is still tingly. So I must be doing something right.



Still tingly all over --- she's right.  :heart:


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I hug you I feel tingly, when I hug Jeff I feel safe.
> 
> A toss up really.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff says he is still tingly. So I must be doing something right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you taze him?
Click to expand...

I guess you could call it that.


----------



## Stevepwns

Braineack said:


> I took a shelfie once:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing out my new body, 2nd flash, 85mm, and Portraiture software. Sadly, my wife refuses to pose for me.




Dont give, she hasn't heard what she needs to hear yet.  Good luck.


----------



## rexbobcat

kathythorson said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to shoot a new headshot for my freelancing class. lol.
> 
> Dat sun flare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a good picture of you!
Click to expand...


Well thanks! I was pleasantly surprised that it turned out that well seeing as how I don't ever use sun flare. Someone told me I looked smug though, which kind of makes me sad because...that's just....my face... 

lol


----------



## JacaRanda

Robin_Usagani said:


> Shot by my 2nd shooter Brian Kraft.



You look Bad-A** man!


----------



## Braineack

Stevepwns said:


> Dont give, she hasn't heard what she needs to hear yet.  Good luck.




I figure if I could manage to make myself look decent enough she might be willing.  But she just HATES to be photographed.

The best I can get from her (only because she's selling unworn clothes on ebay): 






I'm getting pretty good with my lighting setup, now if I could only have a subject to pose...


----------



## mmaria

Someone here thought I was a guy... so let me introduce myself...Hi TPF!




I've just shot it...can't remember when was the last time I took a self portrait ...maybe a couple years ago...


----------



## limr

bmmision said:


> Someone here thought I was a guy...



That's happened to me as well  I've been referred to as 'he' several times.


----------



## Tiller

limr said:


> That's happened to me as well  I've been referred to as 'he' several times.



I thought you were a guy for a long time


----------



## limr

It's because I posted in the Car Photography thread in Photo Themes, isn't it


----------



## bentcountershaft

rexbobcat said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to shoot a new headshot for my freelancing class. lol.
> 
> Dat sun flare.
> 
> 
> 
> this is a good picture of you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well thanks! I was pleasantly surprised that it turned out that well seeing as how I don't ever use sun flare. Someone told me I looked smug though, which kind of makes me sad because...that's just....my face...
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


You look smug because you're thinking, "I'm nailing the hell out of this and making sun flare my little bit(h."  So don't feel bad, it couldn't be helped, really.


----------



## Tiller

limr said:


> It's because I posted in the Car Photography thread in Photo Themes, isn't it



Nope, I'm not a car guy so that's not it  maybe you just have manly mannerisms


----------



## snerd

Tiller said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's because I posted in the Car Photography thread in Photo Themes, isn't it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm not a car guy so that's not it  maybe you just have manly mannerisms
Click to expand...

Ouch! (snerd just moved up one notch in the line!)

How can anyone not see by her avatar that she is a female?


----------



## Tiller

snerd said:


> Ouch! (snerd just moved up one notch in the line!)  How can anyone not see by her avatar that she is a female?



I'm on my iPhone so it's tiny for me


----------



## limr

"manly mannerisms" :mrgreen:

I've been accused of this in the past even by people who know me in real life. Not of 'mannerisms' but...I like cars, I watch football and hockey, I hate weddings and showers and I don't fawn over brides or children, I argue like a man, and I also drink like a man (sweet fruit cocktails are lame! Give me a whiskey straight up, please), I am not afraid of snakes or mice.

On the other hand, I do like a lot of chick flicks (not super sappy ones, though), I scream when I see a bug, I cry at ASPCA commercials, I love to cook and knit, and I can always find the jar of mustard in the fridge when a man can't


----------



## EIngerson

limr said:


> "manly mannerisms" :mrgreen:  I've been accused of this in the past even by people who know me in real life. Not of 'mannerisms' but...I like cars, I watch football and hockey, I hate weddings and showers and I don't fawn over brides or children, I argue like a man, and I also drink like a man (sweet fruit cocktails are lame! Give me a whiskey straight up, please), I am not afraid of snakes or mice.  On the other hand, I do like a lot of chick flicks (not super sappy ones, though), I scream when I see a bug, I cry at ASPCA commercials, I love to cook and knit, and I can always find the jar of mustard in the fridge when a man can't


You sound pretty cool in my book. Just be you.


----------



## dsiglin

I love weddings, but only because there is a reception to follow! Oh, and cute girls in nice dresses is always a plus.


----------



## snerd

limr said:


> "manly mannerisms" :mrgreen:
> 
> I've been accused of this in the past even by people who know me in real life. Not of 'mannerisms' but...I like cars, I watch football and hockey, I hate weddings and showers and I don't fawn over brides or children, I argue like a man, and I also drink like a man (sweet fruit cocktails are lame! Give me a whiskey straight up, please), I am not afraid of snakes or mice.
> 
> On the other hand, I do like a lot of chick flicks (not super sappy ones, though), I scream when I see a bug, I cry at ASPCA commercials, I love to cook and knit, and I can always find the jar of mustard in the fridge when a man can't


OMG!!  Hello Leonore, I love you.


----------



## alexzobi

limr said:


> On the other hand, I do like a lot of chick flicks (not super sappy ones, though), I scream when I see a bug, I cry at ASPCA commercials, I love to cook and knit, and I can always find the jar of mustard in the fridge when a man can't



For the record, anyone who doesn't cry at pictures of big, watery (sometimes one) eyed, sad looking puppies while Sarah McLachlan is playing in the background has no soul.

Really don't like taking photos of myself for two reasons. One, because the idea of the 'selfie' drives me insane. If I get one more Snapchat of a girl with bangs over one eye, staring up at her stupid phone with unrealistically pursed lips while she stands awkwardly in a bathroom, I might throw my phone under a septa bus. The other is because I wouldn't consider myself photogenic. But I figure with actual camera equipment and the non-bathroom/mirror environment, I believe it no longer qualifies as a 'selfie' and like most people here, I like knowing who I'm talking to so it's only fair I do the same.

When I'm in a picture, I take one of two roads. The awkward and silly guy or the pissed off, 'I might punch you in the face for taking this picture' guy. Guess which one I chose here...




Also, to see if you have a soul...


----------



## PhotoWrangler

Yes I have a soul, but I still have to change the channel any time that commercial comes on. I can't watch it.

And what the hell ever... you're hot!


----------



## runnah

Are we to cry at her music or the animals? Both make me angry that both are allowed to happen.


----------



## Tiller

alexzobi said:


> For the record, anyone who doesn't cry at pictures of big, watery (sometimes one) eyed, sad looking puppies while Sarah McLachlan is playing in the background has no soul.



I laugh at and mock those commercials every time they come on


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> Are we to cry at her music or the animals? Both make me angry that both are allowed to happen.



We cry at the animals and mute the television so we don't vomit from the music.


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we to cry at her music or the animals? Both make me angry that both are allowed to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We cry at the animals and mute the television so we don't vomit from the music.
Click to expand...


I knew I liked you. 

p.s. I knew you were a lady.


----------



## alexzobi

PhotoWrangler said:


> Yes I have a soul, but I still have to change the channel any time that commercial comes on. I can't watch it.
> 
> And what the hell ever... you're hot!



haha thanks.


----------



## dsiglin

Not having a TV, I miss all the commercial fads. One day I'll be cool . . .


----------



## limr

dsiglin said:


> Not having a TV, I miss all the commercial fads. One day I'll be cool . . .



Noooooo! Keep the brain cells instead!


----------



## DanOstergren

I made friends with some great photographers as soon as I moved to NYC. Thank goddess, I needed some new photos, lol.


----------



## johngpt

Dan can't be the only one with a cool hat...






From my Vermeer period.


----------



## DanOstergren

johngpt said:


> Dan can't be the only one with a cool hat...
> 
> 
> 
> From my Vermeer period.


I've got a few...


----------



## mishele

DanOstergren said:


> I made friends with some great photographers as soon as I moved to NYC. Thank goddess, I needed some new photos, lol.



Haha I love them!!!


----------



## dsiglin

I have hat (and beard) envy.


----------



## binga63

me....




Self by Chris Crossley, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nice light and tone Chris.


----------



## binga63

Thank you John


----------



## Red_John

André João, nice to meet you


----------



## DougGrigg

Doug Grigg here, nice to meet you guys!


----------



## DanOstergren

A photo taken the other night by my mentor. He titled it "New(bie) Yorker". Photo by Riley Johndonnell.


----------



## Geaux

Halloween Costumes by NOLA_2T, on Flickr

Halloween Costumes, wife and I


----------



## EIngerson

This is my "I had ten minutes to spare before the Marine Corps Ball photo". Just a quick selfie before heading out to the party.





Selfie by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

You need to do one of these at least once a month.


----------



## kathyt

EIngerson said:


> This is my "I had ten minutes to spare before the Marine Corps Ball photo". Just a quick selfie before heading out to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selfie by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr



Are Privates not allowed to smile? Or is that only when you get up to those higher ranks?


----------



## Mach0

Me and the Mrs at the Marine Corps Ball


----------



## mishele

We have a smile!!!


----------



## kathyt

mishele said:


> We have a smile!!!


It is because he has a hot chick!


----------



## Mach0

mishele said:


> We have a smile!!!


 lol



kathythorson said:


> It is because he has a hot chick!


 Lol
Thanks


----------



## DanOstergren

Mmmm hmmmm! My orange juice brings all the boys to the yard.


----------



## o hey tyler

EIngerson said:


> This is my "I had ten minutes to spare before the Marine Corps Ball photo". Just a quick selfie before heading out to the party.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/ingerson/10869778946/ Selfie by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr



Lookin' like a pimp.


----------



## IByte

EIngerson said:


> This is my "I had ten minutes to spare before the Marine Corps Ball photo". Just a quick selfie before heading out to the party.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ingerson/10869778946/
> Selfie by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr



Edit:  He's not a Master Sgt.  But a Sgt. Major of the Corps.


----------



## IByte

Mach0 said:


> Me and the Mrs at the Marine Corps Ball
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=60278"/>



Hark me thinks we have another Marine in our midst


----------



## Mach0

IByte said:


> Hark me thinks we have another Marine in our midst



Nah but my best friend is a staff Sargent. So we were invited.   Good group of people


----------



## electrowriter

Not my most flattering picture, but not my worst.


----------



## IByte

electrowriter said:


> Not my most flattering picture, but not my worst.
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=60306"/>



Welcome to the forum nonetheless.


----------



## IByte

Mach0 said:


> Nah but my best friend is a staff Sargent. So we were invited.   Good group of people



Lol America's misguided bad asses


----------



## TheFantasticG

Most up to date photograph from less than two months ago... when I brought home my newest :heart:


----------



## EIngerson

IByte said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my "I had ten minutes to spare before the Marine Corps Ball photo". Just a quick selfie before heading out to the party.
> 
> 
> Selfie by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:  He's not a Master Sgt.  But a Sgt. Major of the Corps.
Click to expand...


Lol, fooled again. I am a Master Gunnery Sergeant. Same rank as a Sergeant Major, but I fight wars, not plan parades.


----------



## EIngerson

kathythorson said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my "I had ten minutes to spare before the Marine Corps Ball photo". Just a quick selfie before heading out to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selfie by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Privates not allowed to smile? Or is that only when you get up to those higher ranks?
Click to expand...



My privates ARE smiling. :mrgreen:  I just chose not to. lol


----------



## IByte

EIngerson said:


> Lol, fooled again. I am a Master Gunnery Sergeant. Same rank as a Sergeant Major, but I fight wars, not plan parades.



Lol so I was right ugh thats back to the pit!


----------



## Robin_Usagani

EIngerson said:


> My private WAS smiling.



Anyone else sees this?  His private WAS smiling.  Found porn!


----------



## PhotoWrangler

TheFantasticG said:


> Most up to date photograph from less than two months ago... when I brought home my newest :heart:




What is it about zipties that you love?


----------



## TheFantasticG

Any electrician/car hobbiest knows how useful zip ties are. Being both I have a special appreciation for them.


----------



## Josh66

2013111020 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## kathyt

EIngerson said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my "I had ten minutes to spare before the Marine Corps Ball photo". Just a quick selfie before heading out to the party.
> 
> 
> Selfie by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:  He's not a Master Sgt.  But a Sgt. Major of the Corps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, fooled again. I am a Master Gunnery Sergeant. Same rank as a Sergeant Major, but I fight wars, not plan parades.
Click to expand...

Whatever you are, I knew your rank, you can boss me around any day!


----------



## EIngerson

kathythorson said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:  He's not a Master Sgt.  But a Sgt. Major of the Corps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, fooled again. I am a Master Gunnery Sergeant. Same rank as a Sergeant Major, but I fight wars, not plan parades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you are, I knew your rank, you can boss me around any day!
Click to expand...


----------



## IByte

kathythorson said:


> Whatever you are, I knew your rank, you can boss me around any day!



Lol sounds like we have a new recruit for the Corps.


----------



## DougGrigg




----------



## frommrstomommy

We partied a little too hard in Vegas, as you can see.




DSC_4372resize by capturedbybc, on Flickr


----------



## kathyt

DougGrigg said:


> View attachment 60338


Alright Doug....what is the deal on the hat? MY 4 year old has one similar to it.  Does it mean something?


----------



## DougGrigg

kathythorson said:


> DougGrigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60338
> 
> 
> 
> Alright Doug....what is the deal on the hat? MY 4 year old has one similar to it.  Does it mean something?
Click to expand...


It means I'm pretty damn immature and I like that about myself  although since this image I have lost that hat  

Also, spending 10 hours walking up mountains with some people that are pushing themselves a bit on the limits morale is really low and keeping it high and encouraging people seems easier when I have a silly hat on my head! ;]

Edit: Its warm too


----------



## mishele

DougGrigg said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DougGrigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60338
> 
> 
> 
> Alright Doug....what is the deal on the hat? MY 4 year old has one similar to it.  Does it mean something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means I'm pretty damn immature and I like that about myself  although since this image I have lost that hat
> 
> Also, spending 10 hours walking up mountains with some people that are pushing themselves a bit on the limits morale is really low and keeping it high and encouraging people seems easier when I have a silly hat on my head! ;]
> 
> Edit: Its warm too
Click to expand...

Love your energy!! It's so refreshing! Where were you hiking?


----------



## DougGrigg

[/QUOTE]
Love your energy!! It's so refreshing! Where were you hiking?[/QUOTE]

Around the peaks of wales! Snowdonia and the stretches of land around, lovely views and countryside I must say! its a shame It was so bloody foggy I couldn't see a thing! for instance, the whiteness behind me should be a lovely view of all surrounding peaks around 3/4 of the way up.  gotta love a good hike/climb


----------



## kathyt

DougGrigg said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DougGrigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60338
> 
> 
> 
> Alright Doug....what is the deal on the hat? MY 4 year old has one similar to it.  Does it mean something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means I'm pretty damn immature and I like that about myself  although since this image I have lost that hat
> 
> Also, spending 10 hours walking up mountains with some people that are pushing themselves a bit on the limits morale is really low and keeping it high and encouraging people seems easier when I have a silly hat on my head! ;]
> 
> Edit: Its warm too
Click to expand...

Alright, alright. I will send you a new one!


----------



## runnah

I have one like that except its a real raccoon.


----------



## DougGrigg

runnah said:


> I have one like that except its a real raccoon.



And that my friend, is why you may have an itchy scalp from time to time!


----------



## mishele

DougGrigg said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one like that except its a real raccoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that my friend, is why you may have an itchy scalp from time to time!
Click to expand...


Has anyone ever told you, you look like Heath Ledger? lol
Heath Ledger's Last Film: The Struggle to Release It | EW.com


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Has anyone ever told you, you look like Heath Ledger? lol



Currently or when he was alive?


----------



## IByte

runnah said:


> Currently or when he was alive?


Lol when he was the joker dressed as a nurse.


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> Currently or when he was alive?



Bastard!! I'm flirting!! Leave me alone!


----------



## IByte

mishele said:


> Bastard!! I'm flirting!! Leave me alone!



Oo ooooh **** snaps!!! She's bringing out the whip....run!!!!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Bastard!! I'm flirting!! Leave me alone!



Is that what that was?


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> Is that what that was?



How should I flirt, Sir?!


----------



## EIngerson

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what that was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How should I flirt, Sir?!
Click to expand...


Usually, some spanking and biting works.


----------



## kathyt

mishele said:


> DougGrigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one like that except its a real raccoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that my friend, is why you may have an itchy scalp from time to time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever told you, you look like Heath Ledger? lol
> Heath Ledger's Last Film: The Struggle to Release It | EW.com
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> How should I flirt, Sir?!



Maybe..."you may have lost the raccoon but I have a beaver you can wear..."


----------



## mishele

kathythorson said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DougGrigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that my friend, is why you may have an itchy scalp from time to time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever told you, you look like Heath Ledger? lol
> Heath Ledger's Last Film: The Struggle to Release It | EW.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
Click to expand...

LOL Move out the way, Bltch. hehe


----------



## Josh66

2013110304 by J E, on Flickr

Hard at work making dinner.


----------



## IByte

....is this TPF after dark??? Seriously!! It was PG few hours ago...now it's heading to NC 17 lol...but carry on


----------



## CaboWabo

Wife and I at Dawes Park, Evanston, IL


----------



## kathyt

mishele said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever told you, you look like Heath Ledger? lol
> Heath Ledger's Last Film: The Struggle to Release It | EW.com
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Move out the way, Bltch. hehe
Click to expand...

I will thumb wrestle you for him! Does this mean I get Eric?


----------



## camz

This was from last year but I have now shaved all 7 of my facial hairs off and grown me due a bit longer - going hippie for 2013


----------



## SashaT

The wife and I at the park in our subdivision...


----------



## EIngerson

kathythorson said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Move out the way, Bltch. hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will thumb wrestle you for him! Does this mean I get Eric?
Click to expand...


Damn!   I've never been fought over before.


----------



## DanOstergren

A couple of photos my mentor took of me the other day when we were playing around.


----------



## runnah

DanOstergren said:


> A couple of photos my mentor took of me the other day when we were playing around.



I can see why you'd want to be his student.


----------



## DanOstergren

runnah said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of photos my mentor took of me the other day when we were playing around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why you'd want to be his student.
Click to expand...

Haha, yeah. He's amazing. I was the one who picked the spot out for the lighting, and he styled and shot.


----------



## limr

Rainy Sunday afternoon + a box full of old pictures = proof that I was always a shutterbug.




Shaddup about the pants, it was the 70s.


----------



## DougGrigg

Pretty Cool pics Dan! I love the close portrait, what was that shot on? 

And who looks like Heath ledger? que?


----------



## DanOstergren

They were shot on my 5D Classic with an 85mm lens set to f/2.5


----------



## kundalini

O|||||||O said:


> 2013110304 by J E, on Flickr
> 
> Hard at work making dinner.


Something's wrong with this picture.  Ahhh, got it... man with a Weber kettle and a chimney *but no beer in hand.*


----------



## frommrstomommy

DanOstergren said:


> A couple of photos my mentor took of me the other day when we were playing around.



More beard than any one man should have. My goodness.


----------



## o hey tyler

frommrstomommy said:


> More beard than any one man should have. My goodness.



No. It's just more beard than you can handle.


----------



## frommrstomommy

o hey tyler said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> More beard than any one man should have. My goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. It's just *more beard than you can handle*.
Click to expand...


Also true. So thankful the Marine Corps requires a clean shave. Also thankful my husband has decided against a stache.


----------



## DanOstergren

frommrstomommy said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of photos my mentor took of me the other day when we were playing around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More beard than any one man should have. My goodness.
Click to expand...

Or not enough?


----------



## Amocholes




----------



## pascalriben

From The Selfportrait Game


----------



## OrionsByte

Latest selfie. 





By the way, compare that to the self-portrait from last December... I've lost 63 pounds!


----------



## mishele

You look amazing!! Congrats on the hard work!!


----------



## ffarl

Alright, here goes:  My first pic post...


----------



## mishele

Me and the little man!!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Me and the little man!!



You need to exfoliate.


----------



## mishele

I didn't put any make up on that day.


----------



## kathyt

ffarl said:


> Alright, here goes:  My first pic post...
> 
> View attachment 60685


So....your really four people behind your avatar?


----------



## ffarl

Hey, it's all I got.  I'm surprised you got the count right.  Our bass player is hard to spot back there in the dark.


----------



## EIngerson

Mishele,

DAMN GIRL! Nice avatar. :heart:


----------



## mishele

Thanks, Hon!
I thought I would say, "HI!".


----------



## runnah

No, she's waving at me!


----------



## EIngerson

runnah said:


> No, she's waving at me!



Damn, I knew it.


----------



## IByte

Is it me, or does she like being on top? 8).  Insanity treated you well Mishy.


----------



## camz

mishele said:


> Thanks, Hon!
> I thought I would say, "HI!".



Michelle who in their right mind made you site moderator gurl? (Sorry I came from a TPF time capsule from the year 2012) LOL  

:hug::


----------



## mishele

camz said:


> Michelle who in their right mind made you site moderator gurl? (Sorry I came from a TPF time capsule from the year 2012) LOL
> 
> :hug::



Class of 2009!! Hehe

I can be mildly charming from time to time.


----------



## o hey tyler

mishele said:


> I can be mildly charming from time to time.



Dates and times of the alleged charm or I don't believe you.


----------



## Tiller

ffarl said:


> Alright, here goes:  My first pic post...  <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=60685"/>



Which one are you?

That Black Beauty is gorgeous! And the tele + Vox combo (an ac15?) is always nice.

You just need a Marshall half stack to finish it off!


----------



## mishele

Tiller said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, here goes:  My first pic post...  <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/people-photography/60685-post-picture-yourself-lucky-pic.jpg"/>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one are you?
> 
> That Black Beauty is gorgeous! And the tele + Vox combo (an ac15?) is always nice.
> 
> You just need a Marshall half stack to finish it off!
Click to expand...


He's the stud w/ the mic! =)


----------



## kathyt

OrionsByte said:


> Latest selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, compare that to the self-portrait from last December... I've lost 63 pounds!
> 
> View attachment 60683


What an amazing change. You look great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bhop

Me In The Mirror by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## ffarl

Tiller said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, here goes:  My first pic post...  <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/people-photography/60685-post-picture-yourself-lucky-pic.jpg"/>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one are you?
> 
> That Black Beauty is gorgeous! And the tele + Vox combo (an ac15?) is always nice.
> 
> You just need a Marshall half stack to finish it off!
Click to expand...


   Yea, that's me with the Les Paul, and it is playing through a small Marshall, you just can't see it.


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> Yea, that's me with the Les Paul, and it is playing through a small Marshall, you just can't see it.



I assumed you were a hick from Texas, not a hipster from Austin.


----------



## ffarl

Don't let the glasses fool you, I'm just an old guy, from Detroit.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

I am not very hairy.  3rd week of no shave November  LOL.


----------



## Josh66

Keep growing the mustache.  It will be bad-ass, trust me.


----------



## kathyt

Robin_Usagani said:


> I am not very hairy.  3rd week of no shave November  LOL.


Oh Robin, just shave. It is no use.  Your camera strap is cute though.


----------



## runnah

Day 10


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> Day 10


You should see my legs runnah after 22 days of no shave November! It is pretty bad.


----------



## mishele

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 10
> 
> 
> 
> You should see my legs runnah after 22 days of no shave November! It is pretty bad.
Click to expand...


I like hairy girls...just sayin


----------



## kathyt

mishele said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 10
> 
> 
> 
> You should see my legs runnah after 22 days of no shave November! It is pretty bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like hairy girls...just sayin
Click to expand...

That is why I was up for the challenge!


----------



## runnah

kathythorson said:


> You should see my legs runnah after 22 days of no shave November! It is pretty bad.



Warmth in the winter is a good thing. Natures pantyhose.


----------



## EIngerson

kathythorson said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should see my legs runnah after 22 days of no shave November! It is pretty bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like hairy girls...just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is why I was up for the challenge!
Click to expand...


Now we're getting somewhere.


----------



## frommrstomommy

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should see my legs runnah after 22 days of no shave November! It is pretty bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warmth in the winter is a good thing. *Natures pantyhose.*
Click to expand...


You didn't.


----------



## mishele

frommrstomommy said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should see my legs runnah after 22 days of no shave November! It is pretty bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warmth in the winter is a good thing. *Natures pantyhose.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't.
Click to expand...

The November challenge wasn't just about legs...


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> The November challenge wasn't just about legs...



Muffvember?


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> The November challenge wasn't just about legs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffvember?
Click to expand...

I just knew runnah would go there! Surprise. Surprise!


----------



## runnah

kathythorson said:


> I just knew runnah would go there! Surprise. Surprise!



Spontaneous predictability is my strong suit.


----------



## kathyt

frommrstomommy said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should see my legs runnah after 22 days of no shave November! It is pretty bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warmth in the winter is a good thing. *Natures pantyhose.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't.
Click to expand...

No Bonnie I was just teasing. It is hard for me to go a day without shaving my legs let alone 3 weeks. I am weird like that.


----------



## DanOstergren

mishele said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 10
> 
> 
> 
> You should see my legs runnah after 22 days of no shave November! It is pretty bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like hairy girls...just sayin
Click to expand...

Haha, I like hairy guys, so I can relate to this.


----------



## DanOstergren

runnah said:


> Day 10


I'll take two please. <3


----------



## cynicaster

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> The November challenge wasn't just about legs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffvember?
Click to expand...


Actually the event is next month.  Decembush.


----------



## runnah

DanOstergren said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 10
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take two please. <3
Click to expand...


Oh you...


----------



## DanOstergren

runnah said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 10
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take two please. <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you...
Click to expand...


----------



## Braineack

Day 15:




Selfie 5 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## rammgeist

me at my cousins wedding a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## camz

If you guys are ever in the SF Bay Area check out Gorilla Barbecue in Pacifca, best barbecue in the peninsula (Best served after surfing). Gorilla impression ritual:


----------



## ffarl

...and now I'm hungry.


----------



## Amocholes

Playing around using ambient light.


----------



## pjaye

My favorite picture of me. (It's the only picture of my father and I that I have. He had a stroke a month after the wedding, that was in 2007 and he's had multiple problems since. He no longer remembers who I am)
 And a really bad self portrait with my blackberry. Those are brand new glasses and I was really self conscious about them.


----------



## limr

I think the glasses look great!



> (It's the only picture of my father and I that I have. He had a stroke a month after the wedding, that was in 2007 and he's had multiple problems since. He no longer remembers who I am)



Unfortunately, I know what that feels like. It's good to have pictures from 'before' - it helps those good memories stick instead of the 'after' memories. Here's one of me and my father at my brother's wedding. I was 18. He died of Alzheimer's 7 years ago.


----------



## pjaye

limr said:


> I think the glasses look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's the only picture of my father and I that I have. He had a stroke a month after the wedding, that was in 2007 and he's had multiple problems since. He no longer remembers who I am)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I know what that feels like. It's good to have pictures from 'before' - it helps those good memories stick instead of the 'after' memories. Here's one of me and my father at my brother's wedding. I was 18. He died of Alzheimer's 7 years ago.
Click to expand...

:hug:No one in my life "gets" why this picture means so much to me)


----------



## Rocketman1978

I own the digital copy but credits for the photo go to my good friend and family photog, http://www.elizabethkadwellphotography.com


----------



## EIngerson

Taken by my son. 




Me-2 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## nomiko

My first post on this forum 





Sent from my HUAWEI MT1-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## John_Olexa

Self portrait using 2nd camera & tripod.


----------



## mishele

John_Olexa said:


> Self portrait using 2nd camera & tripod.


Damn! Look at those guns and tats!!
How you doin?


----------



## John_Olexa

LOL, Thank you!!! Yeah I'm a huge animal lover. All my tattoos (45) are of animals. :mrgreen:


----------



## mishele

John_Olexa said:


> LOL, Thank you!!! Yeah I'm a huge animal lover. All my tattoos (45) are of animals. :mrgreen:


<waits for more pictures!!!!>


----------



## DragonHeart

Taking a break from photographing things around Key West Florida during my 42nd birthday vacation.


----------



## rexbobcat

So I was looking through my Facebook photos and I found this one from last fall that I forgot about. Ha. Taken by one of my photog friends while I was working at the university newspaper.


----------



## kathyt

My son and I last night at his Christmas program. He rocked it out.


----------



## weags77

This is me and one of only 5 photos of the elusive Weags known to exist...


----------



## johngpt

Weags, great work in your photostream.


----------



## johngpt

Kathy, I like your portrait work at flickr. You make connections with the folks you photograph.


----------



## weags77

Thank you John. Much appreciate the compliment.


----------



## kathyt

johngpt said:


> Kathy, I like your portrait work at flickr. You make connections with the folks you photograph.


Thank you very much.


----------



## snipe523

Pretty new to the site, so figure I'd throw up a picture of myself. This is me and my daughter from earlier this year when my department visited her school.


----------



## ColorfulMonochrome




----------



## Smiffyboots

I know that I need a shave!  

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bogeyguy

My Christmas photo, I call it " Christmas Pimp".


----------



## mishele

^^^^^That's quite the hat you got there!!


----------



## gsgary

I found some old 110 negatives at the weekend, here's one of me from a few years ago when i was 21


----------



## Robin Usagani

gsgary said:


> I found some old 110 negatives at the weekend, here's one of me from a few years ago when i was 21



Stud!  Love the chest hair.


----------



## gsgary

Robin Usagani said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found some old 110 negatives at the weekend, here's one of me from a few years ago when i was 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stud!  Love the chest hair.
Click to expand...


Theres more now

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kundalini

gsgary said:


> Theres more now


Especially in the ears and nostrils?


----------



## runnah

Is that a Morris in the BG?


----------



## gsgary

runnah said:


> Is that a Morris in the BG?



Looks like a Ford Capri not mine i had a Ford Escort mk2 1600 Sport

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gsgary

kundalini said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres more now
> 
> 
> 
> Especially in the ears and nostrils?
Click to expand...


Thats when i lived in Cornwall and was a surfer dude

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Josh66




----------



## Braineack

I can smile.




with Flat Stanley by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Scoody

Me.


----------



## TheCameraLady

image by SixNorthZines, on Flickr

yep. Horrible posing on my part. It was taken by a friend.


----------



## tonyabyrne22

Hello everyone, 

I've been looking at this app for a while and am determined to start getting some CC for the New Year. I'll start off with my first self portrait. I don't really have a specialty yet, just took this photo for a 30 day challenge. I will try and post more!

Going to get more motivated between being a nurse and mum :0)


----------



## Robin Usagani

Beautiful!



tonyabyrne22 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been looking at this app for a while and am determined to start getting some CC for the New Year. I'll start off with my first self portrait. I don't really have a specialty yet, just took this photo for a 30 day challenge. I will try and post more!
> 
> Going to get more motivated&#8230; between being a nurse&#8230; and mum&#8230; :0)


----------



## Mach0

Robin Usagani said:


> Beautiful!



+1


----------



## kathyt

Just a regular head shot.


----------



## EIngerson

Mach0 said:


> Robin Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

Yup, welcome Tonya.


----------



## EIngerson

kathythorson said:


> Just a regular head shot.
> View attachment 63501



Very Nice Kathy!


----------



## terri

You look so beautiful, Kathy!   I love this!


----------



## terri

Josh66 said:


>






Dang, Josh.   Yer hot!    And I'll trouble you for that camera.   :mrgreen:


----------



## bogeyguy

Braineack said:


> I can smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Flat Stanley by The Braineack, on Flickr



Stanley sure gets around.


----------



## kathyt

terri said:


> You look so beautiful, Kathy!   I love this!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Rob99

Always the bridesmaid, never the bride.


----------



## Robin Usagani




----------



## oldhippy

Robin your hair grew back amazingly fast


----------



## deveaushawn

Forum, meet Self...


----------



## HitenNainaney

Ola!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dsiglin

Happy belated Christmas/New Years guys. Party I went to had a photobooth. Silliness ensued. Enjoy.


----------



## runnah

Selfie at work...


----------



## manny212

ok I'll play 




IMG_0008 by mannyher1, on Flickr


----------



## runnah

manny212 said:


> ok I'll play



God your hideous!


----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


> Selfie at work...
> View attachment 63944



runnah I imagined you totally differently: long hair, no facial hair though, skinny, younger,not so serious  So glad to finally see you!


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Selfie at work...
> View attachment 63944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah I imagined you totally differently: long hair, no facial hair though, skinny, younger,not so serious  So glad to finally see you!
Click to expand...


So I am old fat and bitter?

Thanks, babe!


----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


> So I am old fat and bitter?
> 
> Thanks, babe!



Oh no, no!

I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## manny212

runnah said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Selfie at work...
> View attachment 63944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah I imagined you totally differently: long hair, no facial hair though, skinny, younger,not so serious  So glad to finally see you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I am old fat and bitter?
> 
> Thanks, babe!
Click to expand...



AND MEAN !!!! HAHAHAH !!!!!


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I am old fat and bitter?
> 
> Thanks, babe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, no!
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised!
Click to expand...


I get that a lot. Better to surprise than disappoint I always say.


----------



## MeddlinG




----------



## kathyt

manny212 said:


> ok I'll play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0008 by mannyher1, on Flickr


Oh, I am in looooove!!!!!!!!! You were on my Christmas list manny, and you weren't under my tree!  I call dibs Mish!!!!


----------



## manny212

kathythorson said:


> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok I'll play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0008 by mannyher1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I am in looooove!!!!!!!!! You were on my Christmas list manny, and you weren't under my tree!  I call dibs Mish!!!!
Click to expand...






HAHAHAHA ok here we go !!! HAHAHA


----------



## Robin Usagani

manny212 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok I'll play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0008 by mannyher1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I am in looooove!!!!!!!!! You were on my Christmas list manny, and you weren't under my tree!  I call dibs Mish!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA ok here we go !!! HAHAHA
Click to expand...


im not gay but I dont mind manny under my tree either. Hawt.


----------



## DaPOPO

I broke a very expensive lens taking a picture of myself... Ouch:blushing:


----------



## kathyt

Robin Usagani said:


> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I am in looooove!!!!!!!!! You were on my Christmas list manny, and you weren't under my tree!  I call dibs Mish!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA ok here we go !!! HAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im not gay but I dont mind manny under my tree either. Hawt.
Click to expand...

Back the sh*t off Robin. He is my TPF boy toy. We would look better together anyways!!!!!


----------



## terri

kathythorson said:


> Robin Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA ok here we go !!! HAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not gay but I dont mind manny under my tree either. Hawt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back the sh*t off Robin. He is my TPF boy toy. We would look better together anyways!!!!!
Click to expand...


I agree!   Kathy's already called dibs, anyway.   Wow.  What a...lovely portrait, manny!


----------



## pixmedic

terri said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> im not gay but I dont mind manny under my tree either. Hawt.
> 
> 
> 
> Back the sh*t off Robin. He is my TPF boy toy. We would look better together anyways!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree!   Kathy's already called dibs, anyway.   Wow.  What a...lovely portrait, manny!
Click to expand...


You should see him in person!


----------



## manny212

kathythorson said:


> Robin Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA ok here we go !!! HAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not gay but I dont mind manny under my tree either. Hawt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back the sh*t off Robin. He is my TPF boy toy. We would look better together anyways!!!!!
Click to expand...




HAHAH , now , now .... HAHAH . TOO FUNNY !!!! I keep telling you all we have to plan a beach weekend in MIA !!! some sun and fun for all !!!


----------



## Robin Usagani

Seeing Manny shirtless?  Oh my.


----------



## runnah

manny212 said:


> HAHAHAHA ok here we go !!! HAHAHA



I know right?! It's a burden that both we share. 

The world is rough for us incredibly handsome men.


----------



## manny212

runnah said:


> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA ok here we go !!! HAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right?! It's a burden that both we share.
> 
> The world is rough for us incredibly handsome men.
Click to expand...


You said it man !!! not easy being us , for sure !!!!


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA ok here we go !!! HAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right?! It's a burden that both we share.
> 
> The world is rough for us incredibly handsome men.
Click to expand...

I :heart:  my runnah too!


----------



## mishele

Did I hear that Manny promised a shirtless portrait?! Oh my! 

Kathy, I'll let you take him for a test ride. Report back to me! Hehe


----------



## kathyt

pixmedic said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back the sh*t off Robin. He is my TPF boy toy. We would look better together anyways!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!   Kathy's already called dibs, anyway.   Wow.  What a...lovely portrait, manny!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should see him in person!
Click to expand...

I am soooo jealous.


----------



## Derrel

Manny gives a bad name to male models everywhere. I say we kick him off the site for excessive handsomeness and brazen good looks.


----------



## mishele

Derrel said:


> Mannny gives a bad name to male models everywhere. I say we kick him off the site for excessive handsomeness and brazen good looks.



Easy! Don't get crazy!


----------



## manny212

You guys crack me up !!!!


----------



## kathyt

manny212 said:


> You guys crack me up !!!!


Manny, will you go to prom with me?  Oh wait I might be too old for that.


----------



## DougGrigg

Heres another of me, shot by the mrs


----------



## ralphbrunt

hello


----------



## EIngerson

manny212 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA ok here we go !!! HAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right?! It's a burden that both we share.
> 
> The world is rough for us incredibly handsome men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said it man !!! not easy being us , for sure !!!!
Click to expand...


Welcome to my world. lol


----------



## DougGrigg

kathythorson said:


> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys crack me up !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Manny, will you go to prom with me?  Oh wait I might be too old for that.
Click to expand...


I had to look back to see this manny chap but my god, I didn't expect him to look so damn.... Symmetrical


----------



## kathyt

DougGrigg said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys crack me up !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Manny, will you go to prom with me?  Oh wait I might be too old for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to look back to see this manny chap but my god, I didn't expect him to look so damn.... Symmetrical
Click to expand...

Yep, that is why I think he is so yummy.


----------



## cconner

Im new here, so I hope my mug is welcome. Thanks.


<----- Nevermind it says I am no longer a newbie....


----------



## cynicaster




----------



## Rosy

runnah said:


> Selfie at work...
> View attachment 63944



has anyone told you you look like Ewan McGregor (especially in StarWars?)  are you sure YOU are not him?????


----------



## runnah

Rosy said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Selfie at work...
> View attachment 63944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone told you you look like Ewan McGregor (especially in StarWars?)  are you sure YOU are not him?????
Click to expand...


Aww shucks, no but thank you.


----------



## mishele

That would be hot if you were...just sayin


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> That would be hot if you were...just sayin



I do look like him from the waist down.


----------



## charlie76

He can't be Ewan McGregor..... because I am Ewan McGregor!!!


----------



## mishele

charlie76 said:


> He can't be Ewan McGregor..... because I am Ewan McGregor!!!



Charlie!!! Miss ya!!


----------



## charlie76

mishele said:


> Charlie!!! Miss ya!!



Yep...Charlie's back in action!!  All thanks to Mishele


----------



## mishele

charlie76 said:


> Yep...Charlie's back in action!!  All thanks to Mishele



Hehe I hope you stay a while!!


----------



## DanOstergren

Robin Usagani said:


> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I am in looooove!!!!!!!!! You were on my Christmas list manny, and you weren't under my tree!  I call dibs Mish!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA ok here we go !!! HAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im not gay but I dont mind manny under my tree either. Hawt.
Click to expand...

I may be late on this convo, but my christmas tree isn't up anymore; why don't you just get into my bed Manny?


----------



## DanOstergren

runnah said:


> Selfie at work...
> View attachment 63944


I take my previous comment back. RUNNAH, get in my bed already. K thanks. :] 

Sorry Manny.


----------



## kathyt

DanOstergren said:


> Robin Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA ok here we go !!! HAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not gay but I dont mind manny under my tree either. Hawt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may be late on this convo, but my christmas tree isn't up anymore; why don't you just get into my bed Manny?
Click to expand...

He is busy right now!


----------



## Robin Usagani

DanOstergren said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Selfie at work...
> View attachment 63944
> 
> 
> 
> I take my previous comment back. RUNNAH, get in my bed already. K thanks. :]
> 
> Sorry Manny.
Click to expand...


Runnah is definitely a bear.


----------



## DanOstergren

Robin Usagani said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Selfie at work...
> View attachment 63944
> 
> 
> 
> I take my previous comment back. RUNNAH, get in my bed already. K thanks. :]
> 
> Sorry Manny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Runnah is definitely a bear.
Click to expand...

GRRRRR!  :heart:


----------



## rexbobcat

Runnah is...the most interesting man in the world.


----------



## DanielLewis76

I was going to post a photo of myself but now i feel inferior as a male of the species....


----------



## Nickk

Why not!


----------



## mishele

DanOstergren said:


> Robin Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take my previous comment back. RUNNAH, get in my bed already. K thanks. :]
> 
> Sorry Manny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runnah is definitely a bear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GRRRRR!  :heart:
Click to expand...


Runnah sammie anyone?


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Runnah is definitely a bear.
> 
> 
> 
> GRRRRR!  :heart:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Runnah sammie anyone?
Click to expand...


You guys...:blushing:


----------



## Henry32

EJBPhoto said:


> from the other thread of mine:



Hey you are pretty nice! Your smile is eye catching really.


----------



## mmaria

[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/113309426@N07/12017662174/"]
	



selfie, I found a fine forum[/URL] by Sounds of Shutter, on Flickr


TPF and I

I even remember with who I was talking to


----------



## mmaria

runnah I've just clicked Follow button on your Flickr and then I saw New likes received... I mean, we clicked in the same time... 

nice


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> runnah I've just clicked Follow button on your Flickr and then I saw New likes received... I mean, we clicked in the same time...
> 
> nice



Ooo, more followers. Following you back.


----------



## xokm811xo

This is me.. this was my first attempt behind a camera by a professional.. a friend wanted to try out some techniques on me.  
I've been a photographer professionally for about 2 years now.  But so much more to learn!


----------



## frommrstomommy

My son and I after the longest day EVER at Animal Kingdom.. lol 




DSC_6675 by capturedbybc, on Flickr


----------



## DougGrigg




----------



## kathyt

frommrstomommy said:


> My son and I after the longest day EVER at Animal Kingdom.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_6675 by capturedbybc, on Flickr


Stroller anyone? I would be tired too!


----------



## bobnr32

2013 10 24_6812b by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Pav10566




----------



## mmaria

Hi, Pav, nice to see you


----------



## Pav10566

mmaria said:


> Hi, Pav, nice to see you


Thank you...I take a lot of pictures but I haven't got many of myself...


----------



## mmaria

Pav10566 said:


> ...I take a lot of pictures but I haven't got many of myself...


yeah, me too... 
That's why I decided to take self portraits occasionally, but I suck at it...


----------



## Pav10566

mmaria said:


> Pav10566 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I take a lot of pictures but I haven't got many of myself...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, me too...
> That's why I decided to take self portraits occasionally, but I suck at it...
Click to expand...

I know the feeling....for that purpose these days I need a wide angle lens as well!


----------



## mmaria

at least we can laugh a bit


----------



## Pav10566

mmaria said:


> at least we can laugh a bit



Laughter is definitely the best medecine


----------



## EIngerson

Ummmmmm yeah. 




Bobble head by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria

Waiting for Eric's TPF ladies to come....


----------



## EIngerson

mmaria said:


> Waiting for Eric's TPF ladies to come....



lol


----------



## mmaria

EIngerson said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for Eric's TPF ladies to come....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


Yeah, I loled too when I saw you posted that photo. Can't wait to hear what they have to say this time


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> Waiting for Eric's TPF ladies to come....



oh my...


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for Eric's TPF ladies to come....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my...
Click to expand...


Clutching our pearls, are we?


----------



## kathyt

mmaria said:


> Waiting for Eric's TPF ladies to come....


I already have this one on my wall!


----------



## EIngerson

kathyt said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for Eric's TPF ladies to come....
> 
> 
> 
> I already have this one on my wall!
Click to expand...


Is it above or below Runnah's?


----------



## runnah

EIngerson said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for Eric's TPF ladies to come....
> 
> 
> 
> I already have this one on my wall!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it above or below Runnah's?
Click to expand...


I never come first...


----------



## oldhippy

Misses Hippy's iPad shot


----------



## weags77

runnah said:


> I never come first...



Autocorrect saves the day !!


----------



## TWright33

I'm new here, just a picture in my office


----------



## kathyt

EIngerson said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for Eric's TPF ladies to come....
> 
> 
> 
> I already have this one on my wall!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it above or below Runnah's?
Click to expand...

They are next to each other's. Manny's is above my bed though. Sorry guys.


----------



## JacaRanda

kathyt said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already have this one on my wall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it above or below Runnah's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are next to each other's. Manny's is above my bed though. Sorry guys.
Click to expand...


Yall so crazy.  Love it!


----------



## manny212

kathyt said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already have this one on my wall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it above or below Runnah's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are next to each other's. Manny's is above my bed though. Sorry guys.
Click to expand...


Haha!!! That's my Kathy!!! Atta girl!!!


----------



## kathyt

manny212 said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it above or below Runnah's?
> 
> 
> 
> They are next to each other's. Manny's is above my bed though. Sorry guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha!!! That's my Kathy!!! Atta girl!!!
Click to expand...

Manny, are you a model?


----------



## manny212

kathyt said:


> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are next to each other's. Manny's is above my bed though. Sorry guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!!! That's my Kathy!!! Atta girl!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manny, are you a model?
Click to expand...



SHHHHH.


----------



## deveaushawn

kathyt said:


> They are next to each other's. Manny's is above my bed though. Sorry guys.



So you're a stomach sleeper then?


----------



## Josh_Houchin

I'm new here, and the goofy looking dude on the left is me.


----------



## kathyt

manny212 said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!!! That's my Kathy!!! Atta girl!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Manny, are you a model?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> SHHHHH.
Click to expand...

I am going to need to see your portfolio for educational purposes only please.


----------



## elfurh

Both of the photos are of me, and taken by me.




_8213979-001 by elfurh, on Flickr




Me by elfurh, on Flickr


----------



## Geaux

In front of the lens for once. by NOLA_2T, on Flickr


----------



## mkbstr

Hi


----------



## frommrstomommy

kathyt said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son and I after the longest day EVER at Animal Kingdom.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_6675 by capturedbybc, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Stroller anyone? I would be tired too!
Click to expand...


Wearing him is actually the lesser exhausting option.. lol I have THAT child.. you know, the one you judge others for having. He's mine. <3


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Josh66




----------



## limr

Well, if we're posting pictures of ourselves holding stuff...


----------



## waiting

Just been the usual creepy photographer last night.


----------



## Bytesback

This is me walking the foothills around Helena. Took this the day I recieved Corels PSP X6, so had fun adding effects and what not


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> Well, if we're posting pictures of ourselves holding stuff...
> 
> View attachment 66779



Oh Leonore, you're  a beauty! 

give us some more


----------



## limr

I'm not so sure about the beauty part :blushing: Just all cleaned up in a pretty dress.


----------



## mishele

Bring it on sexy!! MORE!!


----------



## BillM

This is me trying my best not to look angry, I've been told I have a habit of looking angry at work. But I'm really not an angry person, my job just makes me crazy lol

For this I had brought my camera to work as we needed to add a photo to our company directory. I just went with natural light in a conference room.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> I'm not so sure about the beauty part :blushing: Just all cleaned up in a pretty dress.



it's a nice dress but YOU are beauty


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure about the beauty part :blushing: Just all cleaned up in a pretty dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a nice dress but YOU are beauty
Click to expand...


I am bad at taking compliments, so I'll now just say thank you 



BillM said:


> This is me trying my best not to look angry, I've been told I have a habit of looking angry at work. But I'm really not an angry person, my job just makes me crazy lol
> 
> For this I had brought my camera to work as we needed to add a photo to our company directory. I just went with natural light in a conference room.



You don't look angry but you DO look a little "I'ma mess you up if you don't do your work right." :mrgreen:


----------



## mishele




----------



## kathyt

Happy belated Valentines day my TPF boyfriends and girlfriends..........



:heart::heart:


----------



## The_Traveler

Leonore holding forth at the Algonquin to the ghosts of the Round Table -


----------



## The_Traveler

And this is me at the beach with a good friend.
I'm the one at the extreme left.


----------



## kathyt

kathyt said:


> Happy belated Valentines day my TPF boyfriends and girlfriends..........
> View attachment 66793
> View attachment 66794
> View attachment 66795
> :heart::heart:


Yes.......my two M's.......Manny and Mish.......I was talking to you both!


----------



## IByte

kathyt said:


> Yes.......my two M's.......Manny and Mish.......I was talking to you both!



Well hello there snow white


----------



## kathyt

The_Traveler said:


> Leonore holding forth at the Algonquin to the ghost of the Round Table -


I love this picture Leonore!


----------



## limr

Thanks, Kathy! :blushing:

I really like Lew's edit of it.


----------



## IByte

limr said:


> Well, if we're posting pictures of ourselves holding stuff...
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=66779"/>



Oo..Once upon a midnight dreary, while I ponder weak and weary...




Edit:

Yes I can imagine you in a ghost hotel like in the Shning....The Jack Nickos version only!!


----------



## manny212

kathyt said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated Valentines day my TPF boyfriends and girlfriends..........
> View attachment 66793
> View attachment 66794
> View attachment 66795
> :heart::heart:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.......my two M's.......Manny and Mish.......I was talking to you both!
Click to expand...




LOL Dang woman ! BRING IT!!!! Was it chilly outside int hat first one ? :smileys: LOVE THEM !!


----------



## kathyt

manny212 said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated Valentines day my TPF boyfriends and girlfriends..........
> View attachment 66793
> View attachment 66794
> View attachment 66795
> :heart::heart:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.......my two M's.......Manny and Mish.......I was talking to you both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Dang woman ! BRING IT!!!! Was it chilly outside int hat first one ? :smileys: LOVE THEM !!
Click to expand...

It was 5 degrees outside. I was a trooper!


----------



## ffarl

In a given day, I'd say I click 1000-1500 links.  Very few are this pleasant.  That is all.


----------



## EIngerson

kathyt said:


> Happy belated Valentines day my TPF boyfriends and girlfriends..........
> View attachment 66793
> View attachment 66794
> View attachment 66795
> :heart::heart:



VD always shows up after the fact for me too.  Great photos Kathy.


----------



## kathyt

EIngerson said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated Valentines day my TPF boyfriends and girlfriends..........
> View attachment 66793
> View attachment 66794
> View attachment 66795
> :heart::heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VD always shows up after the fact for me too.  Great photos Kathy.
Click to expand...

Thanks Eric!


----------



## runnah

Hello nurse!


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> Hello nurse!


Hello runnah!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Tiller

^ You don't look very bitter. Nice beard!


----------



## rexbobcat

The amount of hair that is occupying our head makes me depressed.


----------



## Geaux




----------



## DanOstergren

My mug found it's way onto a party poster a few days ago.


----------



## mmaria

Geaux said:


>


I'm just looking at your teeth  nice


----------



## weags77

DanOstergren said:


> My mug found it's way onto a party poster a few days ago.



Impressive face fur man.  And that sounds like my kind of party haha.


----------



## Sicboi

Do you all go to the same school or something?


----------



## EIngerson

Sicboi said:


> Do you all go to the same school or something?



Yes, and there about to impress you with they're knowledge. Thinking your so smart with you're sarcasm.


----------



## limr

EIngerson said:


> Sicboi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you all go to the same school or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and there about to impress you with they're knowledge. Thinking your so smart with you're sarcasm.
Click to expand...


Sure, way to set off my uncontrollable nervous eye twitch, EIngerson!


----------



## D-B-J

Nothings cooler than wearing sunglasses at night:




I See You by f_one_eight, on Flickr


----------



## terri

Dang...Lenny's hot AND smart!     :heart:     It's lurve.


----------



## DanOstergren

EIngerson said:


> Sicboi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you all go to the same school or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and there about to impress you with they're knowledge. Thinking your so smart with you're sarcasm.
Click to expand...

Ok, I'm normally not a grammar snob, but this gave me an eye twitch too.


----------



## EIngerson

DanOstergren said:


> Ok, I'm normally not a grammar snob, but this gave me an eye twitch too.




I'm glad too see the to of you can agree on things.


----------



## Kazooie




----------



## EIngerson

Kazooie, this is a photography forum. Not too impressed with this photo.


----------



## limr

terri said:


> Dang...Lenny's hot AND smart!     :heart:     It's lurve.



Aw shucks *kicks the dirt* Thank ya kindly :blushing:


----------



## mishele

EIngerson said:


> Kazooie, this is a photography forum. Not too impressed with this photo.



I was!! He has damn nice legs!


----------



## The_Traveler

EIngerson said:


> Kazooie, this is a photography forum. Not too impressed with this photo.



I actually would ask for more blur.


----------



## IByte

....ummm.  Kinda reminds me of David Bowie backstage after his "Let's Dance" tour.


----------



## Josh66




----------



## Robin Usagani

Josh66 said:


>



Nice chest hair bro!


----------



## DanOstergren

EIngerson said:


> Kazooie, this is a photography forum. Not too impressed with this photo.


I'm certainly impressed.


----------



## The_Traveler

Josh66 said:


>




How do you get it to come out of your nose and into your mouth?
Man, that is so cool.
I wish I smoked.


----------



## Josh66

The_Traveler said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get it to come out of your nose and into your mouth?
> Man, that is so cool.
> I wish I smoked.
Click to expand...

Haha.  I believe that in the picture it is actually just coming out of my mouth and going towards (not in, or out of) my nose  Either that or I am inhaling through my nose a little bit as I'm blowing (more like pushing, I guess) it out of my mouth...  Hard to tell ... I think probably the later though.  You can blow smoke in your mouth out of your nose (without inhaling) pretty easily, but I think the other way around (nose to mouth) might be tricky.

You shouldn't really inhale cigar smoke though - you will get a little nicotine just from the smoke being in your mouth too.


----------



## xj0hnx




----------



## The_Traveler

come on John, don't be shy.


----------



## xj0hnx

It was 4:30 last night, I had to wake up two hours later to take my son to school ..tired


----------



## RunJZ

Couple of hobbies or addictions if you are talking to my wife. 


Thus the screen name. Finishing my first marathon. 






And my other hobby


----------



## Steven.Photography

This is me! With some aggressive large catch lights in my eyes ha!


----------



## Robin Usagani




----------



## BobaPhil

I love playing with Photoshop and used to put up some of these on FB for friends.


----------



## Robin Usagani




----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Geez we're still doing this? Nice!  

"Snapshot" in my dining room of a bike i just prepped for Moab, Death Valley, and Baja Mexico in April


----------



## runnah

On a boat filming another boat


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> View attachment 68220
> 
> On a boat filming another boat



Time for some lobstah, ayuh.


----------



## padaek

<------------------


----------



## DanOstergren

runnah said:


> View attachment 68220
> 
> On a boat filming another boat


Sweet beard.


----------



## DanOstergren

chillin.


----------



## runnah

DanOstergren said:


> Sweet beard.



The salt air makes it tingle.


----------



## DanOstergren

runnah said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet beard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The salt air makes it tingle.
Click to expand...

That beard is making me tingle. :love:


----------



## HughGuessWho

DanOstergren said:


> That beard is making me tingle. :love:


Geesh, you two need to get a room. LOL

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## runnah

HughGuessWho said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> That beard is making me tingle. :love:
> 
> 
> 
> Geesh, you two need to get a room. LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum
Click to expand...



With a large window so you can watch?


----------



## HughGuessWho

runnah said:


> With a large window so you can watch?


Well, yeah. Duh


----------



## DanOstergren

Now I feel like I need to show one that shows my beard in it's current glory.


----------



## runnah

Quite robust young lad.


----------



## oldhippy

Now that's some good ****


----------



## EIngerson

Nice one Dan.


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> That beard is making me tingle. :love:
> 
> 
> 
> Geesh, you two need to get a room. LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With a large window so you can watch?
Click to expand...

Can I join in?!!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Can I join in?!!



Sorry, no girls allowed.


----------



## NedM

It's not the most recent picture, but it'll do. Taken on film then scanned.


----------



## minicoop1985

This may have been taken with a camera. I can't remember which. 




It's a me! by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## runnah

No beard!


----------



## oldhippy

Looked like a great day.  Ed


----------



## mkbstr

EIngerson said:


> Sicboi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you all go to the same school or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and there about to impress you with they're knowledge. Thinking your so smart with you're sarcasm.
Click to expand...


uhm. was this intentional?


----------



## Gavjenks

Testing out a new studio layout and got carried away
(edit: why's the thumbnail look super green on here but not the full?)


----------



## limr

^^^That is strange - the colors are indeed different.



runnah said:


> View attachment 68561
> 
> No beard!



Want beard!


----------



## Braineack

I was going to update this thread, but this happened: Student Breaks 19th Century Greek-Roman Statue While Taking a Selfie - TIME


----------



## sonicbuffalo

This sucks....when I click on upload files and select a picture, it won't upload a picture.....what is wrong?


----------



## jenko

Would it be weird to ask my husband to grow a beard so I can live out my wildest beard fantasies? :blushing:


----------



## runnah

jenko said:


> Would it be weird to ask my husband to grow a beard so I can live out my wildest beard fantasies? :blushing:



Damsel trapped in a car, rescued by bearded lumberjack fantasy?


----------



## mishele

Your seatbelt needs to be adjusted.


----------



## padaek

Guess who?


----------



## kathyt

Gavjenks said:


> Testing out a new studio layout and got carried away
> (edit: why's the thumbnail look super green on here but not the full?)
> View attachment 68826


Hey I was just in Iowa City two weeks ago, and I didn't see you. We stayed at HotelVetro. The weather was crappy.


----------



## Gavjenks

Well there are 100, 000 people here. But if you come by again lemme know! The Vetro is definitely the way to go.


----------



## JacaRanda

padaek said:


> Guess who?
> 
> View attachment 68833



Instantly thought of The Little Rascals.

And a baby Curly from The Three Stooges.


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> jenko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be weird to ask my husband to grow a beard so I can live out my wildest beard fantasies? :blushing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damsel trapped in a car, rescued by bearded lumberjack fantasy?
Click to expand...

Come save me runnah, come save me!!!!!


----------



## minicoop1985

runnah said:


> View attachment 68561
> 
> No beard!



Is the baby lunch, or is that a keeper? I don't see condiments.


----------



## kathyt

Gavjenks said:


> Well there are 100, 000 people here. But if you come by again lemme know! The Vetro is definitely the way to go.


Yeah, I was joking about not seeing you, and I loved the Vetro!


----------



## CdTSnap

Young...





And now... Hairs gone from the top to the face lol


----------



## DanOstergren

There WILL be serenity up in here!


----------



## R3d

DSC04340 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




1602075_10151880755666451_544194119_o-4 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## ffarl

So many beards.


----------



## TWright33

ffarl said:


> So many beards.


What?


----------



## Stevepwns

TWright33 said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many beards.
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> View attachment 69363
Click to expand...




Im sorry I didnt catch that, what said?






Florida Trip-9371 by JEaston | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## TWright33

Stevepwns said:


> TWright33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many beards.
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> View attachment 69363
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry I didnt catch that, what said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida Trip-9371 by JEaston | Photography, on Flickr
Click to expand...



I know hear what said?


----------



## CdTSnap

Beards are the way of the future, watch, even you women will have them soon!


----------



## ffarl

CdTSnap said:


> Beards are the way of the future, watch, even you women will have them soon!



    Man, I hope not!


----------



## R3d

My brother sent me this earlier in the week:


----------



## LaFoto

CdTSnap said:


> Beards are the way of the future, watch, even you women will have them soon!



Ah no. Please NO!
I keep plucking my "whiskers" with the tweezers, and that is just about how far I mean to go, ever. 
*No beards for women!

*Andmind you: that there 
<-
is not really me!


----------



## LaFoto

This is a newest one, taken by my sister at the end of January of this year:


----------



## Judobreaker

A friend of mine took this with my camera (he made me do the settings beforehand, all he knows is how to focus and shoot on my camera xD).


----------



## TWright33

Judobreaker said:


> A friend of mine took this with my camera (he made me do the settings beforehand, all he knows is how to focus and shoot on my camera xD).


Needs moar beard


----------



## ffarl

R3d said:


> My brother sent me this earlier in the week:



  Man, A lot of work was put into that!


----------



## Trainwizard

Me and some of my gear (Yes, I know I need to invest in a better tripod!) this pic is from new year's eve.


----------



## NjStacker22

Wow what a bunch of beardo's :lmao:

View attachment 69431


----------



## PixelRabbit

I heard there were sexy beards in here....


----------



## EIngerson




----------



## bribrius

View attachment 69582


----------



## DiskoJoe

PixelRabbit said:


> I heard there were sexy beards in here....



LOL


----------



## Derrel

Me and The_Traveler (Lew).




more-recent shot of the two of us:



On the ride home from the hospital, Lew gave me a great pep talk. He told me, "Don't be such a pansy! It was just a stupid left thumb! It's not like you're ever gonna need it! Who the heck needs a left thumb, right!? Toughen up!"


----------



## bribrius

oh gee whiz, sorry derrel. I guess I didn't give you enough to make me a cartoon character....


----------



## Braineack

First attempt with my D600 and 70-200...


----------



## nomiko

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## webestang64

Nope.....I don't do selfie's so this is as good as it gets....


----------



## Braineack

Different light setup:







and one for the ladies:


----------



## Josh66




----------



## Scatterbrained




----------



## bribrius

looking through this thread. i find it amazing in a way. Photography really brings people from all walks of life. There is no click, it picks individuals, from every walk. who do it simply because they enjoy it. And they may have nothing in common with anyone else around them, but photography. which is fascinating from a sociology standpoint.


----------



## Josh66

bribrius said:


> looking through this thread. i find it amazing in a way. Photography really brings people from all walks of life. There is no click, it picks individuals, from every walk. who do it simply because they enjoy it. And they may have nothing in common with anyone else around them, but photography. which is fascinating from a sociology standpoint.


And, *somehow*, we usually find a way to get along, lol!


----------



## johngpt

Scatterbrained said:


>



Darn good lighting!


----------



## DanOstergren

Josh66 said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking through this thread. i find it amazing in a way. Photography really brings people from all walks of life. There is no click, it picks individuals, from every walk. who do it simply because they enjoy it. And they may have nothing in common with anyone else around them, but photography. which is fascinating from a sociology standpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> And, *somehow*, we usually find a way to get along, lol!
Click to expand...

Thats a stretch.


----------



## sonicbuffalo

Not sure if this will be large enough.....


----------



## Josh66

DanOstergren said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking through this thread. i find it amazing in a way. Photography really brings people from all walks of life. There is no click, it picks individuals, from every walk. who do it simply because they enjoy it. And they may have nothing in common with anyone else around them, but photography. which is fascinating from a sociology standpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> And, *somehow*, we usually find a way to get along, lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a stretch.
Click to expand...

I did say "usually".


----------



## Braineack

One more selfie; one more lighting setup.


----------



## kundalini

Can't remember if this was posted or not......


----------



## Scatterbrained

What I look like to my kids:


----------



## TheNevadanStig




----------



## limr

TheNevadanStig said:


>



I thought for a second we were actually going to see the Stig, but then of course, if we did, you'd have to die and be replaced by another, so good thing you kept the helmet on!


----------



## Judobreaker

My first #selfie ever.


----------



## oldhippy

Happy Hippie


----------



## ronlane

oldhippy said:


> Happy Hippie



Now there's a candidate for selective color. Saturate the heck out of those shorts and b&w the rest O.H.  :thumbup:


----------



## MSnowy

Out looking for mammals, reptiles and birds


----------



## oldhippy

ronlane said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hippie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's a candidate for selective color. Saturate the heck out of those shorts and b&w the rest O.H.  :thumbup:
Click to expand...

 dare ya, hippie in b&w can hurt an eye


----------



## Braineack

Beyond makeup, is there any way to reduce the hotspots on my skin?





I always have to bring the highlights down a lot, but then it can tend to lead to a weird dull looking image.  I've tried reducing power and moving the light source, but I'm not making much progress--just bad exposures.  Any advice?

Or do i just need to stop being so greasy?


----------



## TWright33

Braineack said:


> Or do i just need to stop being so greasy?



This.

Ya filthy animal.


----------



## Braineack

TWright33 said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or do i just need to stop being so greasy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Ya filthy animal.
Click to expand...



should have seen the pic before all the spot edits...


----------



## ronlane

Braineack said:


> Beyond makeup, is there any way to reduce the hotspots on my skin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always have to bring the highlights down a lot, but then it can tend to lead to a weird dull looking image.  I've tried reducing power and moving the light source, but I'm not making much progress--just bad exposures.  Any advice?
> 
> Or do i just need to stop being so greasy?



I was watching Scott Kelby's light it, shoot it and retouch it video last night and he used a layer mask and then he cut the area and replaced it with a sample from close by that wasn't so shiny. Once he did this, he pulled the opacity back a little to make it look natural. Looked good on the model he did it to. Her's was on her nose.


----------



## TWright33

Braineack said:


> TWright33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or do i just need to stop being so greasy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Ya filthy animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> should have seen the pic before all the spot edits...
Click to expand...


Not sure if this looks any better


----------



## Braineack

still me; not any better.


----------



## TWright33

Braineack said:


> still me; not any better.



Maybe this is better?

Did I mention I am an expert in Photoshop?


----------



## Josh66

TWright33 said:


> Did I mention I am an expert in Photoshop?


Your mastery of Photoshop is quite apparent.  Are you currently accepting apprenticeships?


----------



## TWright33

Josh66 said:


> TWright33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention I am an expert in Photoshop?
> 
> 
> 
> Your mastery of Photoshop is quite apparent.  Are you currently accepting apprenticeships?
Click to expand...


Only under strict contract guidelines.

PM me for info.....

.......If you dare


----------



## johngpt

I like what Ron said regarding Kelby's method. When reduction using highlight slider in Lr hasn't helped, I've used that method in Ps. (major feathering of mask)

And TWright33's rendering of Braineack's photo looks pretty good when viewed larger. The major hotspots seem tamed.


----------



## Scatterbrained

Braineack said:


> Beyond makeup, is there any way to reduce the hotspots on my skin?
> 
> ...
> 
> I always have to bring the highlights down a lot, but then it can tend to lead to a weird dull looking image.  I've tried reducing power and moving the light source, but I'm not making much progress--just bad exposures.  Any advice?
> 
> Or do i just need to stop being so greasy?



Just how close is the light?  What kind of modifier are you working with?  Are you washing your face just before shooting? Beyond that, to answer your question, yes makeup is the generally accepted practice to reduce or eliminate the "shine" on peoples skin.  It's like dulling spray, but for humans. :mrgreen:


----------



## Braineack

Scatterbrained said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond makeup, is there any way to reduce the hotspots on my skin?
> 
> ...
> 
> I always have to bring the highlights down a lot, but then it can tend to lead to a weird dull looking image.  I've tried reducing power and moving the light source, but I'm not making much progress--just bad exposures.  Any advice?
> 
> Or do i just need to stop being so greasy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just how close is the light?  What kind of modifier are you working with?  Are you washing your face just before shooting? Beyond that, to answer your question, yes makeup is the generally accepted practice to reduce or eliminate the "shine" on peoples skin.  It's like dulling spray, but for humans. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


A soft box and umbrella. Inches.   Wifey recommended stuff...apparently tissue paper does wonders to soak up my grease.



Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## pjaye

MSnowy said:


> Out looking for mammals, reptiles and birds
> 
> View attachment 69858



I interpreted your name as Ms. snowy. Wrong gender.


----------



## ronlane

Braineack said:


> still me; not any better.



Since I told you about the Scott Kelby thing, I thought I would try it. However, He uses CS6 and all I have is PSE 11, so what I did was used two layer masks using linear burn hidden with a layer mask and just touched the highlights, then lowered the opacity. I used two in order to feather it out a little better to my liking. The skin detail is there and should be ready for skin softening if you want it.  It's not great but did take out some of the shiny spots.


----------



## johngpt

Nice Ron.


----------



## ronlane

Thanks John.


----------



## StoneNYC




----------



## limr

Nice slippers! 

What were you taking a picture of?


----------



## StoneNYC

limr said:


> Nice slippers!
> 
> What were you taking a picture of?



The snow runoff water into the sewer... Hah!

It's more interesting than it sounds...I hope...


----------



## limr

That's a really interesting shot! If it weren't for the leaves, it would be one of those images with a very tricky sense of scale - could be a train in the street or it could be a landscape. :thumbup:  What size sheets?


----------



## StoneNYC

limr said:


> That's a really interesting shot! If it weren't for the leaves, it would be one of those images with a very tricky sense of scale - could be a train in the street or it could be a landscape. :thumbup:  What size sheets?



Just tiny 4x5  and 300mm lens with the bellows all the way extended and some tilting to the front standard.


----------



## limr

StoneNYC said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a really interesting shot! If it weren't for the leaves, it would be one of those images with a very tricky sense of scale - could be a train in the street or it could be a landscape. :thumbup:  What size sheets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just tiny 4x5  and 300mm lens with the bellows all the way extended and some tilting to the front standard.
Click to expand...


Ain't nothing wrong with 4x5. I just found out that Harman Direct Positive Paper is being discontinued, at least temporarily so. I think it's time I venture into actual sheet film for my pinhole camera (just a little homemade thing - but one day it might become a real boy!) Either that or paper negatives.


----------



## IronMaskDuval

And here is mine with my wife. I realize that it's a bit dark, but I made the noob mistake of not knowing that I had to calibrate my monitor.


----------



## StoneNYC

limr said:


> StoneNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a really interesting shot! If it weren't for the leaves, it would be one of those images with a very tricky sense of scale - could be a train in the street or it could be a landscape. :thumbup:  What size sheets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just tiny 4x5  and 300mm lens with the bellows all the way extended and some tilting to the front standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ain't nothing wrong with 4x5. I just found out that Harman Direct Positive Paper is being discontinued, at least temporarily so. I think it's time I venture into actual sheet film for my pinhole camera (just a little homemade thing - but one day it might become a real boy!) Either that or paper negatives.
Click to expand...


Those pinholes are fun, I've seen some good stuff.

Yea the direct positive paper has been out of production for a few months now, but just sold out a few weeks ago at B&H.

I never had a chance to try it.

As I understand they are looking to fix the issue, basically the maker of part of the system stopped making it (they didn't actually make it themselves) so they have to start from scratch, so it may be a while, good luck!


----------



## Sarmad

A little formal.


----------



## Forkie

New one:


----------



## LaFoto

What??? Are you playing with those big eyes of yours? Can you TAKE THEM OUT??? ;-)


----------



## kathyt

R3d said:


> DSC04340 by R3d Baron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1602075_10151880755666451_544194119_o-4 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


Hey, you have a penguins head stuck in your lens hood.


----------



## schwarzk0pf

Just bored


----------



## PhotoDan




----------



## DanOstergren

This page needs moar beard.


----------



## mishele

I so need to grow a beard!!


----------



## bribrius

View attachment 70156


----------



## johngpt

kathyt said:


> R3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC04340 by R3d Baron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1602075_10151880755666451_544194119_o-4 by R3d Baron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you have a penguins head stuck in your lens hood.
Click to expand...


Kathy that happens every time the penguins lick the barrel...


----------



## kundalini

John, that comment brings back memories.  I triple dog dare ya'......


----------



## MOREGONE

and many more on my Selfie 365 Project


----------



## Modifeye

DanOstergren said:


> This page needs moar beard.



Agreed my friend, grew this this morning.


----------



## R3d

> Hey, you have a penguins head stuck in your lens hood.



You just have to give the hood a bit of a shake, they slip right off!


Working on video projects means I get to be the lighting guinea pig.


----------



## TheFantasticG

Love my newest hobby


----------



## johngpt

Can't beat Joe Rocket for function.


----------



## JacaRanda

Is this long enough to be in the beard conversation?  It was 85 degrees here today, not sure how long I can hold out.

Such a wuss!


----------



## limr

JacaRanda said:


> View attachment 70534
> 
> Is this long enough to be in the beard conversation?  It was 85 degrees here today, not sure how long I can hold out.
> 
> Such a wuss!



Looks good enough for me! Meow


----------



## ffarl

I had no idea how beardly challenged I was until this thread!


----------



## TWright33

Wait, did someone say beard?


----------



## R3d

Thread jacked by beards.


----------



## kundalini

My beard doesn't grow all that pretty or that full and certainly has more salt than pepper...









But I'd rather have the hair where it counts.... on top of the head.


----------



## JacaRanda

kundalini said:


> My beard doesn't grow all that pretty or that full and certainly has more salt than pepper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'd rather have the hair where it counts.... on top of the head.



I blame gravity in my case. Stuff either grows from the bottom or sags towards the bottom  I know TMI. ldman:


----------



## DanOstergren

My apprentice and I. 






And a photo shot by my apprentice.


----------



## pjaye

DanOstergren said:


> My apprentice and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a photo shot by my apprentice.



For some reason, this is not at all how I pictured you in  my head. That's not a bad thing, it's nice to put a face to the photo's!


----------



## R3d

Your apprentice is quite good!


----------



## DanOstergren

R3d said:


> Your apprentice is quite good!



After two years studying under me I would hope so, lol!


----------



## ffarl

Sheesh!  When's the last time you people have even seen your chins??


----------



## TWright33

ffarl said:


> Sheesh!  When's the last time you people have even seen your chins??



That's a strange question to be coming from a scaley man-fish


----------



## ffarl

Easy there, ya fuzzy little man-peach.


----------



## TWright33

ffarl said:


> Easy there, ya fuzzy little man-peach.


----------



## ffarl

Ahh, the downstairs mixup.


----------



## johngpt

framed by johngpt, on Flickr




from my Vermeer period...


----------



## TheNevadanStig

#selfie






#candid


----------



## astroNikon

no chin hair .... but this one is recent


----------



## LaFoto

WHO needs chin hair when they've got a saxophone!?!?!?


----------



## kathyt

The "too lazy to actually curl my hair" look.


----------



## StoneNYC

kathyt said:


> The "too lazy to actually curl my hair" look.
> View attachment 71009



Great, more model-photographers ... I'll never get hired if they look at you and me and have to choose!


----------



## kathyt

StoneNYC said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "too lazy to actually curl my hair" look.
> View attachment 71009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, more model-photographers ... I'll never get hired if they look at you and me and have to choose!
Click to expand...

Thanks.  I am taking very few clients this year, so the market is yours for the taking.


----------



## astroNikon

StoneNYC said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "too lazy to actually curl my hair" look.
> View attachment 71009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, more model-photographers ... I'll never get hired if they look at you and me and have to choose!
Click to expand...

I'd pick her too to do my wedding, except I would hope she would be the bride .. yeah yeah .. she's married already


----------



## astroNikon

LaFoto said:


> WHO needs chin hair when they've got a saxophone!?!?!?



Thanks .. I've got a bunch of them  
I was practicing my flash/umbrella setup


----------



## kathyt

astroNikon said:


> StoneNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "too lazy to actually curl my hair" look.
> View attachment 71009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, more model-photographers ... I'll never get hired if they look at you and me and have to choose!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd pick her too to do my wedding, except I would hope she would be the bride .. yeah yeah .. she's married already
Click to expand...

Not married anymore!!! Whoop whoop! Boyfriend though.


----------



## jeroen




----------



## StoneNYC

kathyt said:


> StoneNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "too lazy to actually curl my hair" look.
> View attachment 71009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, more model-photographers ... I'll never get hired if they look at you and me and have to choose!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.  I am taking very few clients this year, so the market is yours for the taking.
Click to expand...


Haha, I've gone back to shooting only film, so my clients are specialized anyway, digital is so last year...  haha but thanks, I'll sell them on not being beautiful and not being modern, it might work!


----------



## JacaRanda

kathyt said:


> The "too lazy to actually curl my hair" look.
> View attachment 71009



Why waste time curling your hair when I am going to mess it up anyway


----------



## runnah

Up at sugarloaf this past Thursday.

I was too lazy to curl my hair.


----------



## R3d

Return of the beard.


----------



## runnah

R3d said:


> Return of the beard.



Not for long, damn warm weather makes it itch like crazy.


----------



## astroNikon

kathyt said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StoneNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, more model-photographers ... I'll never get hired if they look at you and me and have to choose!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd pick her too to do my wedding, except I would hope she would be the bride .. yeah yeah .. she's married already
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not married anymore!!! Whoop whoop! Boyfriend though.
Click to expand...

FWIW, I've got a pocket full of $1's ...


----------



## DanOstergren

runnah said:


> View attachment 71037  Up at sugarloaf this past Thursday.
> 
> I was too lazy to curl my hair.


Get in my bed already...


----------



## mishele

DanOstergren said:


> Get in my bed already...



If this ever happens...I want the video!  Please!


----------



## runnah

DanOstergren said:


> Get in my bed already...



Oh you.


----------



## kathyt

astroNikon said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd pick her too to do my wedding, except I would hope she would be the bride .. yeah yeah .. she's married already
> 
> 
> 
> Not married anymore!!! Whoop whoop! Boyfriend though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FWIW, I've got a pocket full of $1's ...
Click to expand...

Impressive.


----------



## EIngerson

Damn, now I have to go take a selfie.


----------



## Sarmad

Sarmad said:


> +1 for no beard!  There's just too much beard in this thread.  No one has the bravery to show their chin anymore!



Why was the post edited? The context suggests that it should have been a replying post.

Well, I'm a teen so I have shaved my beard, but not my stache because it's not big enough, I want to try with some facial hair before getting rid of them and see what looks good at me.


----------



## ffarl

Sarmad said:


> Sarmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 for no beard!  There's just too much beard in this thread.  No one has the bravery to show their chin anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why was the post edited? The context suggests that it should have been a replying post.
> 
> Well, I'm a teen so I have shaved my beard, but not my stache because it's not big enough, I want to try with some facial hair before getting rid of them and see what looks good at me.
Click to expand...


   It was a reply.  Guess I screwed it up.


----------



## kathyt

ffarl said:


> Sarmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 for no beard!  There's just too much beard in this thread.  No one has the bravery to show their chin anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why was the post edited? The context suggests that it should have been a replying post.
> 
> Well, I'm a teen so I have shaved my beard, but not my stache because it's not big enough, I want to try with some facial hair before getting rid of them and see what looks good at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a reply.  Guess I screwed it up.
Click to expand...

Hey ffarl, I vote that you freshin' up your avatar today? How do you feel about that?


----------



## ffarl

It has been a while...


----------



## Scatterbrained

Me getting my picture taken.  If you look really closely, you can see that there is in fact no beard. 



The Studio Portrait by tltichy, on Flickr


----------



## BenT

Well this is me... 
But I don't like to be in pictures, so I guess you will not really see any more 



DSC_5359 by BenThijs


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> It has been a while...



Woot! Look at those new duds!! Sexy *****!


----------



## johngpt

Sarmad said:


> Here's a photo of me, smile with a distortion due to Bell's Palsy (Facial paralysis) :sad anim:.


Sarmad, sorry to hear about the Bell's palsy. Have you been educated about eye care? About what to expect?


----------



## Sarmad

johngpt said:


> Sarmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of me, smile with a distortion due to Bell's Palsy (Facial paralysis) :sad anim:.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarmad, sorry to hear about the Bell's palsy. Have you been educated about eye care? About what to expect?
Click to expand...


The doctor said that my eye won't close properly while sleeping and asked me to either buy a eye patch or wear a hat over it when sleeping and take care while bathing or washing my face. I am going to doctor every 5 days. Says I'm making great progress, faster than usual.


----------



## LaFoto

Scatterbrained said:


> Me getting my picture taken.  If you look really closely, you can see that there is in fact no beard.
> 
> 
> 
> The Studio Portrait by tltichy, on Flickr



It's a pity that I can only push the "Like" button. For this one I wish there were a "LIKE THIS A LOT" or "LOVE THIS" button! 
Ah, if only I knew how to work with PS all right. But even after all these years I've never got myself beyond the mere basics... 
... which is probably why I'm also so impressed with the PS work here, beard or no beard, mind! 
AND I might just about fall in love with your photographer there! (Assuming he's - erm - male? 'Wooden' is not precisely a gender, is it?)


----------



## LaFoto

Sarmad said:


> I am going to doctor every 5 days. Says I'm making great progress, faster than usual.



I am REALLY happy to hear that and wish you all the very best!


----------



## mmaria

Remember how happy I was about my trip to Brussels?  Here I am... on a short break from lectures, tired... but happy.

... strange things happen when you give people a dslr  I'm mostly oof in the pictures I have, so this one was ok


----------



## limr

Adorable!!!!


----------



## EIngerson

mmaria said:


> Remember how happy I was about my trip to Brussels?  Here I am... on a short break from lectures, tired... but happy.
> 
> ... strange things happen when you give people a dslr  I'm mostly oof in the pictures I have, so this one was ok



VERY nice.


----------



## mmaria

I'm going to use runnah's line here: "Oh, you..."


----------



## ffarl

mishele said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woot! Look at those new duds!! Sexy *****!
Click to expand...


   Not new, just fitting into them for the first time in a while.


----------



## Msteelio91

The gf and I at a "Great Gatsby" party







And a more candid shot of me photographing a dance training session


----------



## runnah

Calm down ladies


----------



## vintagesnaps

We'll try to contain ourselves. I don't think you'll get kicked out of the event, you look very nice.


----------



## snerd

My grandson took this one of me a few weeks ago. I tried to make it less scary.



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8" using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> View attachment 71351
> 
> Calm down ladies


Looking good Christopher. Is that a bulge in your pants, or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## snerd

kathyt said:


> Looking good Christopher. Is that a bulge in your pants, or are you just happy to see me?


Damn you, Kathy! You have me taking a look at a mans crotch!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk 2 Pro


----------



## georgeoeser

My husband and myself recently went to the huge and spectacular Keukenhof garden near Amsterdam. He has never wanted to use my camera before but for some reason he asked to borrow it a few times on this trip and he took some really great shots! A few of them were of me, but since I can't leave well enough alone I had to play around with them and see what I could come up with, so this is kind of a half selfie?


----------



## runnah

kathyt said:


> Looking good Christopher. Is that a bulge in your pants, or are you just happy to see me?



It's the cut of the pants!


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Christopher. Is that a bulge in your pants, or are you just happy to see me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the cut of the pants!
Click to expand...


Is that what you crazy kids are calling it these days?


----------



## snerd

LOL!!!


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk 2 Pro


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> Is that what you crazy kids are calling it these days?



It's an illusion caused by the pattern.


----------



## limr

:mrgreen:


----------



## mmaria

runnah... have you ever consider to change your avatar with one of your nice pictures?


----------



## elizpage

This is me.


----------



## DanOstergren

georgeoeser said:


> My husband and myself recently went to the huge and spectacular Keukenhof garden near Amsterdam. He has never wanted to use my camera before but for some reason he asked to borrow it a few times on this trip and he took some really great shots! A few of them were of me, but since I can't leave well enough alone I had to play around with them and see what I could come up with, so this is kind of a half selfie?
> View attachment 71400



Very cool! 

Is your hubby as cute as you are? ;'D


----------



## snerd

elizpage said:


> View attachment 71453
> 
> This is me.


Why yes, yes it is!!!   :heart:


----------



## W.Fovall

here is me.. 
View attachment 71457
^ 50mm prime F/1.8
View attachment 71458
friend took this of me at a wedding with her phone.


----------



## georgeoeser

Cuter, and smarter, and more talented. But apparently crazier as well since he settled for me!


----------



## runnah

elizpage said:


> View attachment 71453
> This is me.



New favorite member!


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> elizpage said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71453
> This is me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New favorite member!
Click to expand...


She is damn sexy!!


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> runnah... have you ever consider to change your avatar with one of your nice pictures?



Never!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizpage said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71453
> This is me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New favorite member!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is damn sexy!!
Click to expand...


Well I wasn't going to be as...direct.


----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> runnah... have you ever consider to change your avatar with one of your nice pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never!
Click to expand...


not fair!!!!

so we get to see all your wicked avatars and not you!?


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> runnah... have you ever consider to change your avatar with one of your nice pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not fair!!!!
> 
> so we get to see all your wicked avatars and not you!?
Click to expand...


Where I come from wicked means good so thank you.

PM if you want some more photos of me


----------



## ffarl

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizpage said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71453
> This is me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New favorite member!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is damn sexy!!
Click to expand...


 Back off Mishele!  You can't have them ALL!


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> Back off Mishele!  You can't have them ALL!



We'll see about that. Hehe


----------



## ffarl

She looks innocent (although in rather devious looking boots).  Don't corrupt her already.


----------



## runnah

I am powerless against bleach blonde hair, bright read lipstick and dark eye makeup.


----------



## PixelRabbit

runnah said:


> I am powerless against bleach blonde hair, bright read lipstick and dark eye makeup.



**Makes note for future reference**


----------



## ffarl

runnah said:


> I am powerless against bleach blonde hair, bright read lipstick and dark eye makeup.



   I'm a smile and butt guy.  That other stuff can be faked.


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am powerless against bleach blonde hair, bright read lipstick and dark eye makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a smile and butt guy.  That other stuff can be faked.
Click to expand...


Who doesn't like a nice dumper?


----------



## ffarl

Dumper huh?  It's a wonder you're not swimming in it.


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> Dumper huh?  It's a wonder you're not swimming in it.



hey gurl you gotta nice dumpah!


----------



## Braineack

hey gurl, like your pooper.


----------



## runnah

PixelRabbit said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am powerless against bleach blonde hair, bright read lipstick and dark eye makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Makes note for future reference**
Click to expand...



well I won't even get into my Midwestern Canadian Milf photographer thang...


----------



## PixelRabbit

runnah said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am powerless against bleach blonde hair, bright read lipstick and dark eye makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Makes note for future reference**
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well I won't even get into my Midwestern Canadian Milf photographer thang...
Click to expand...


Oh you :blushing:


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> elizpage said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71453
> This is me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New favorite member!
Click to expand...

WTF!!!!!! I am on my way to Maine right now!!!!


----------



## limr

kathyt said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizpage said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New favorite member!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF!!!!!! I am on my way to Maine right now!!!!
Click to expand...


Go give him what-for, Kathy!


----------



## runnah

kathyt said:


> WTF!!!!!! I am on my way to Maine right now!!!!



Kathy who?


----------



## vintagesnaps

Is this the same Maine where they do the show I watched for the first time last night, Down East Dickerin?


----------



## runnah

vintagesnaps said:


> Is this the same Maine where they do the show I watched for the first time last night, Down East Dickerin?



Ugh, yeah. That's Downeast tho, whole different world.


----------



## kathyt

vintagesnaps said:


> Is this the same Maine where they do the show I watched for the first time last night, Down East Dickerin?


That pretty much sums up Runnah!


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF!!!!!! I am on my way to Maine right now!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy who?
Click to expand...

Oh runnah, that hurt deep down to the core!!!! No more dirty pictures for you!


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF!!!!!! I am on my way to Maine right now!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy who?
Click to expand...

Hey Mr. Ffarl, what are you pushing the like button for? I will come after you too!


----------



## mmaria

Kathy :hugs:


----------



## ffarl

Oh, did I?   Must have slipped...


----------



## runnah

kathyt said:


> Oh runnah, that hurt deep down to the core!!!! No more dirty pictures for you!



Well I get so many that your's get lost in the shuffle. You need to step up your game.


----------



## runnah

kathyt said:


> That pretty much sums up Runnah!



Hey now. I am a Vermont'er at heart.


----------



## vintagesnaps

So careening around corners with an old school bus teetering on the back of a flatbed isn't your thing, huh?

Catamounts instead of Black Bears then?


----------



## runnah

vintagesnaps said:


> So careening around corners with an old school bus teetering on the back of a flatbed isn't your thing, huh?  Catamounts instead of Black Bears then?



Nah, old volvos and hemp clothing. Cats all the way! I was going to go to UVM but I was too much of a slacker in high school.


----------



## rexbobcat

Just a classy gangsta tryin' to make it in this messed up world.


----------



## Sicboi

I'm Stephen (Steve), a published photographer.


----------



## johngpt

Hi Stephen, good to see (?) you.


:mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt

.


----------



## limr

Love it, John!


----------



## CdTSnap

Selfie by Christopher Turner Photography, on Flickr


----------



## DanOstergren

I'm a bit of a camera whore, sorry.


----------



## limr

Must be hard to skate in all of that grass!


----------



## DanOstergren

limr said:


> Must be hard to skate in all of that grass!


I was right next to the boardwalk.


----------



## limr

DanOstergren said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be hard to skate in all of that grass!
> 
> 
> 
> I was right next to the boardwalk.
Click to expand...


Don't mind me, I'm just being cheeky :mrgreen:


----------



## SDreams

me, taken with an Iphone 4, edited with photoscape


----------



## danielklaer

Good to put some faces to names (net names). Here's a selfie. First photo of a human I have ever posted!


----------



## TWright33

This isn't me, but this is probably my favorite picture of my wife I've taken so far :sillysmi:


----------



## ffarl

Bunch of swell lookers here, we are!


----------



## Scatterbrained

Hardly Workin by tltichy, on Flickr


----------



## kc4sox

Me and the Fiance'  My first attempt with the off camera flash and a selfie to boot !


----------



## Sicboi

Love it good lookin!


----------



## chrismicheal01

this is me


----------



## acparsons

I'm horrible at taking selfies.


----------



## daggah

Ring Flash Selfie by davidgevert, on Flickr


----------



## gsgary

I'm in the mirror just arriving to give my daughter away


----------



## gsgary

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> New favorite member!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is damn sexy!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I wasn't going to be as...direct.
Click to expand...


When did Debbie Harry join ?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Derrel

Ya'll might recognize this from my avatar...this is me in June of 2007. Before the whole "bathroom mirror selfie craze" was so widespread, I did a bathroom mirror selfie shot of myself in my oval bathroom mirror...




[View it here to see the right colors!   _MG_2141_Derrel_w5D.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com ]


----------



## runnah

Me on the couch right now.


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> View attachment 73305
> 
> Me on the couch right now.



Aww, look at you, all emo on your birthday!


----------



## Mach0

Me and the Mrs a couple weeks back at a play


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> Aww, look at you, all emo on your birthday!



I just rode 20 mile so I was a bit worn out.


----------



## runnah

Mach0 said:


> Me and the Mrs a couple weeks back at a play  <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=73306"/>



Wow, what a looker!


----------



## Civchic

In-car cellphone selfie after getting a haircut, of course (as a friend suggested, hair salons should have a nice little well-lit "selfie" nook.)




Selfie by civgirlca, on Flickr


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> View attachment 73305
> 
> Me on the couch right now.


You look stoned or drunk. Which one is it runnah?


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh runnah, that hurt deep down to the core!!!! No more dirty pictures for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I get so many that your's get lost in the shuffle. You need to step up your game.
Click to expand...

Mine better be your screen savers!


----------



## TWright33

My wife and I this past Sunday


----------



## Mach0

runnah said:


> Wow, what a looker!



Ha- she is.. Ty!


----------



## BrickHouse

runnah said:


> View attachment 73305
> 
> Me on the couch right now.



::beard envy:: The very first day I'm off active duty, my beard growth begins. May be a decade from now but I'm already looking forward to it.


----------



## runnah

kathyt said:


> You look stoned or drunk. Which one is it runnah?



Tired!

As for your selfies, well jeez I have forgotten what you look like since it's been so long.


----------



## mmaria

Derrel said:


> Ya'll might recognize this from my avatar...this is me in June of 2007. Before the whole "bathroom mirror selfie craze" was so widespread, I did a bathroom mirror selfie shot of myself in my oval bathroom mirror...
> 
> View attachment 73304
> 
> [View it here to see the right colors!   _MG_2141_Derrel_w5D.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com ]


Derrel, we demand a newer version!


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 73305
> 
> Me on the couch right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, look at you, all emo on your birthday!
Click to expand...




kathyt said:


> You look stoned or drunk. Which one is it runnah?


Interesting... when I saw the picture I thought "tired but ready to cuddle" -  Dan Ostergren probably thought the same 

I had to google "emo"


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 73305
> 
> Me on the couch right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, look at you, all emo on your birthday!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look stoned or drunk. Which one is it runnah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting... when I saw the picture I thought "tired but ready to cuddle" -  Dan Ostergreen probably thought the same
> 
> *I had to google "emo"*
Click to expand...


Don't worry, so did I when I first heard it a while back. It's what all the "kids" are saying these days.

And he does look snuggly, doesn't he?


----------



## runnah

I am a teddy bear on the couch and a grizzly in bed.


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> I am a teddy bear on the couch and a grizzly in bed.



Me-OW!


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, look at you, all emo on your birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I had to google "emo"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry, so did I when I first heard it a while back. It's what all the "kids" are saying these days.
Click to expand...

 I'm 31 and  old. Oh my...what's next!? 

The thing is, when I was 17 I liked "that kind" of boys.



limr said:


> And he does look snuggly, doesn't he?



hey, you thought the same


----------



## mmaria

deleted original post...

I quoted limr and runnah and couldn't handle what I wrote... oh :blushing:


----------



## vintagesnaps

He says as he stirs his tea. What a Maineac. 

Had to google it too, would have to ask my nephew what the kids are saying.


----------



## limr

That's what I get for teaching college kids. I get to hear all the newest forms of torture for the English language. Some of it is creative, granted, but some of it is...just wrong.


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> deleted original post...  I quoted limr and runnah and couldn't handle what I wrote... oh :blushing:



Oh my!


----------



## DanOstergren

runnah said:


> I am a teddy bear on the couch and a grizzly in bed.


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look stoned or drunk. Which one is it runnah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tired!
> 
> As for your selfies, well jeez I have forgotten what you look like since it's been so long.
Click to expand...

I know. I have been busy. I try to check in though.


----------



## Shipman

The lady and I


----------



## frommrstomommy

Told my hubby all I wanted today was one good pic of my son and I.. I think he did pretty good! My son was (as usual) a total handful trying to get a few photos today, so definitely kudos to the hubby for this one. lol Happy mama today! 



Jordan by capturedbybc, on Flickr


----------



## DanOstergren

My beard is growing in quite nicely...


----------



## mishele

Dan, I think I love you. hehe Those pants are awesome!!


ME AT MY OPENING ON FRIDAY!!! Woot!!


----------



## runnah

Such a celeb.


----------



## limr

I was doing a lot of scanning of old negatives this past weekend. Found a couple from my first year in Istanbul.

I was going through a thing.

That's the top of the Bosphorus bridge over my shoulder in the first shot. And no, I don't smoke anymore.


----------



## johngpt

Leonore, that upper one is killer.


----------



## limr

Thanks! :goodvibe:


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> . And no, I don't smoke anymore.


As one ex smoker to another...when did you quit?


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> . And no, I don't smoke anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> As one ex smoker to another...when did you quit?
Click to expand...


That's kind of hard to say. It's been over 10 years since I smoked on a daily basis. Then I would buy a pack every few months or so for a few years. Then I'd just bum one or two from a friend who smoked - maybe once or twice a year.

I'm one of those people who can have a cigarette once in a while and never go back to smoking regularly (I really piss off the hardcore ex-smokers!) It's been probably 2-3 years since I've had one, but sometimes I'm tempted, especially knowing I could buy a pack, it would take me a week to finish smoking it, and then I'd be fine for another 2-3 years.


----------



## rexbobcat

Me and mah dawg, Vale.


----------



## johngpt

Great lookin' dawg.
:mrgreen:


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> That's kind of hard to say. It's been over 10 years since I smoked on a daily basis. Then I would buy a pack every few months or so for a few years. Then I'd just bum one or two from a friend who smoked - maybe once or twice a year.
> 
> I'm one of those people who can have a cigarette once in a while and never go back to smoking regularly (I really piss off the hardcore ex-smokers!) It's been probably 2-3 years since I've had one, but sometimes I'm tempted, especially knowing I could buy a pack, it would take me a week to finish smoking it, and then I'd be fine for another 2-3 years.


Really!?You can do like that? Well I am pissed off! But really! 
I couldn't do that way. I haven't smoke in 5 years and in that period I've never taken a cigarette in my hand. 
From time to time I feel tempted and even dream about lighting just one but I don't do that. I wont.


----------



## mmaria

rexbobcat said:


> Me and mah dawg, Vale.


That's a nice picture of you two


----------



## mmaria

Taken on Saturday and meant to be sent to my brother whom I haven't seen in a year and a half because he lives in Boston now ...

It's a quick phone snap but I thought, I could post it here also.

So, this is me...


----------



## mishele

mmaria said:


> Taken on Saturday and meant to be sent to my brother whom I haven't seen in a year and a half because he lives in Boston now ...
> 
> It's a quick phone snap but I thought, I could post it here also.
> 
> So, this is me...


Mistress, you look lovely!! I love your hair color.


----------



## limr

Hottie!


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> Mistress, you look lovely!! I love your hair color.





limr said:


> Hottie!


Well, you have to say that! Or I will make you do some things....


----------



## mishele

mmaria said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mistress, you look lovely!! I love your hair color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hottie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you have to say that! Or I will make you do some things....
Click to expand...

You're naughty! You may be my new bestest friend!


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> You're naughty! You maybe my new bestest friend!


OH YES I AM!!!


----------



## mishele

mmaria said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're naughty! You maybe my new bestest friend!
> 
> 
> 
> OH YES I AM!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## limr

Oh my!


----------



## ffarl

I like where this is going.  I'm off to start a Videography Forum if you ladies wanna join me over there....


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> I like where this is going.  I'm off to start a Videography Forum if you ladies wanna join me over there....



 You'll have to ask Maria if she will share me.


----------



## ffarl

I just wanna watch.


----------



## runnah

Well my my my, did I miss the action?


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> Well my my my, did I miss the action?



Yes. Yes, you did. Daine is getting us coffee now.


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well my my my, did I miss the action?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Yes, you did. Daine is getting us coffee now.
Click to expand...


So I am on clean up duty?

Not again!


----------



## limr

You snooze, you lose, buddy!


----------



## mmaria

ffarl said:


> I like where this is going.  I'm off to start a Videography Forum if you ladies wanna join me over there....


omg! I'm so deeply involved in the movie that I completely forgot this is a forum!?


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like where this is going.  I'm off to start a Videography Forum if you ladies wanna join me over there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to ask Maria if she will share me.
Click to expand...

Only if you would like to... everything is with the mutual consent


----------



## ffarl

Just in case things get out of hand, my safe word is "Cinnamon Bits".


----------



## mmaria

ffarl said:


> Just in case things get out of hand, my safe word is "Cinnamon Bits".


it's a deal


----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well my my my, did I miss the action?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Yes, you did. Daine is getting us coffee now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I am on clean up duty?
> 
> Not again!
Click to expand...

well, you can make things right with making a cup of proper coffee to ladies


----------



## mishele

Mine is Meatloaf...but you both know that already.


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> well, you can make things right with making a cup of proper coffee to ladies



I get coffee for no woman!


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, you can make things right with making a cup of proper coffee to ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get coffee for no woman!
Click to expand...


Then you don't get to play! :greenpbl:


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> Mine is Meatloaf...but you both know that already.


Mish, dear, you need to change that word... I'm not comfortable with it... 
Could you change it in something with no "meat" in there? Could you?
 Please. 

Or... I'll make you do some things again and again


----------



## limr

Mine is Eskimo.


----------



## runnah

Safe words are for wimps


----------



## ffarl

runnah said:


> Safe words are for wimps



   If you've never needed one, you don't know what you're missing.


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> If you've never needed one, you don't know what you're missing.



Oh I've needed one.


----------



## mishele

mmaria said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is Meatloaf...but you both know that already.
> 
> 
> 
> Mish, dear, you need to change that word... I'm not comfortable with it...
> Could you change it in something with no "meat" in there? Could you?
> Please.
> 
> Or... I'll make you do some things again and again
Click to expand...

Sorry, Mistress. I will change it to Tofu, if it pleases you.  hehe


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> Sorry, Mistress. I will change it to Tofu, if it pleases you.  hehe


 you're not good today Mishele! You know that the second word I hate the most after "meat" is "tofu"


----------



## mishele

I understand if a punishment is in order.


----------



## ffarl

Wow.  This thread is gonna give me a whole weekend's worth of material for...   Stuff.


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> Wow.  This thread is gonna give me a whole weekend's worth of material for...   Stuff.



Masturbation?


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. This thread is gonna give me a whole weekend's worth of material for... Stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masturbation?
Click to expand...

Disgusting!


----------



## ffarl

runnah said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  This thread is gonna give me a whole weekend's worth of material for...   Stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masturbation?
Click to expand...


  Well, it sounds gross when you put it like that, but YES.


----------



## MSnowy

Nice conversation ladies. Now I'm off to shoot a selfie and I might take a picture too.


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  This thread is gonna give me a whole weekend's worth of material for...   Stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masturbation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it sounds gross when you put it like that, but YES.
Click to expand...



Ewww


----------



## mmaria

Now... 


I think we gave enough of reading material for www. Let's take this somewhere private


----------



## Msteelio91

You guys are going to make the thread pages sticky... 

A picture of the GF and I slightly (very) tipsy during a wine tasting 







And a candid a friend took while I was photographing a dance practice


----------



## runnah

Msteelio91 said:


> A picture of the GF and I slightly (very) tipsy during a wine tasting



But the horizon is straight. Goods show ole chap!


----------



## Msteelio91

runnah said:


> Msteelio91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A picture of the GF and I slightly (very) tipsy during a wine tasting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the horizon is straight. Goods show ole chap!
Click to expand...


Yeah not going to lie, that took a couple tries. The other pictures were better focused but man... let's just say it was hard to keep a normal smile hahahaha


----------



## rexbobcat

mmaria said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and mah dawg, Vale.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice picture of you two
Click to expand...


Well thank you. It was taken by my non-photographer roommate on my camera so I am pleasantly surprised that it's in focus without motion blur with a decent composition. Yay! lol


----------



## mmaria

rexbobcat said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and mah dawg, Vale.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice picture of you two
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well thank you. It was taken by my non-photographer roommate on my camera so I am pleasantly surprised that it's in focus without motion blur with a decent composition. Yay! lol
Click to expand...


yeah, I figured it out and completely understand you 
why didn't you bring down the exposure in pp? it's a very nice picture and try to get as much as possible with it


----------



## LCLimages

These aren't fantastic, all cell phone pics.  I'm very rarely the one in front of a dSLR 

One of my friends and I - quite tipsy ourselves (I'm the one on the right)





The boyfriend and I in Florida





I think this was taken with an old HTC cell phone.  At least I've upgraded to an iphone now


----------



## ShaneF

These are results of sheer boredom a few minuets ago.


----------



## johngpt

When I release my blues album, this is the title and cover...

:mrgreen:




.


----------



## limr

I'm so buying that album!


----------



## EIngerson

Yesterday on my New Zealand visit.



Chatteau selfie-1 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

If it weren't for that snow covered peak, you could be on a golf course in Scotland!


----------



## Braineack

Got my beauty dish in. 




Beauty Dish Selfie by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Braineack said:


> Got my beauty dish in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty Dish Selfie by The Braineack, on Flickr


Apparently it's defective!


----------



## johngpt

We are so cruel...

But who could resist?


----------



## limr

Two things strike me: you're a bit deer-in-the-headlights, and your skin is very very smooth.


----------



## johngpt

limr said:


> Two things strike me: you're a bit deer-in-the-headlights, and your skin is very very smooth.


That'll all calm down over the next 30 years.
I'm just jealous that he's so young, good looking, and talented.
:mrgreen:


----------



## CdTSnap




----------



## mmaria

EIngerson said:


> Yesterday on my New Zealand visit.
> 
> Chatteau selfie-1 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


 was Kathy with you?


----------



## Braineack

limr said:


> Two things strike me: you're a bit deer-in-the-headlights, and your skin is very very smooth.



Not sure why the skin looks that way. I need to revisit the image, it's not showing on other devices like it is on my screen at home--it's a bit too dark looking at it here and on my phone.

My wife said the same thing about my eyes, I cant help it, I was even squinting.  I hate taking pictures of myself, but she still refuses to pose for me--so I gotta practice on someone.


----------



## mmaria

Braineack said:


> I hate taking pictures of myself


oh please, you're loving it and it shows on your pictures


----------



## EIngerson

mmaria said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday on my New Zealand visit.
> 
> Chatteau selfie-1 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> was Kathy with you?
Click to expand...


lol, no&#8230;She "missed the plane"


----------



## limr

Braineack said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two things strike me: you're a bit deer-in-the-headlights, and your skin is very very smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the skin looks that way. I need to revisit the image, it's not showing on other devices like it is on my screen at home--it's a bit too dark looking at it here and on my phone.
> 
> My wife said the same thing about my eyes, I cant help it, I was even squinting.  I hate taking pictures of myself, but she still refuses to pose for me--so I gotta practice on someone.
Click to expand...


Just for the record, I don't think the skin looks smooth as in over-processed skin, so no need to revisit. You just have a nice smooth and even complexion. 

You can always learn how to _smize_


----------



## mishele

EIngerson said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday on my New Zealand visit.
> 
> Chatteau selfie-1 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> was Kathy with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, no&#8230;She "missed the plane"
Click to expand...


Is that who's ticket you gave me?!!


----------



## EIngerson

mishele said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> was Kathy with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, no&#8230;She "missed the plane"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that who's ticket you gave me?!!
Click to expand...


Yeah, sorry, I meant to tell you&#8230;...


----------



## jadelm31

mommy_edited-1 by energizero, on Flickr


----------



## runnah

jadelm31 said:


> https://flic.kr/p/nGTNkNmommy_edited-1 by energizero, on Flickr



Gorgeous!


----------



## jadelm31

lol...thanks...I was actually preggo with my twins here.


----------



## CdTSnap

Very pretty! are you wearing contacts?


----------



## jadelm31

Thanks....no I'm not


----------



## jadelm31

but my daughter really got the amazing eyes..she has these ice blue eyes that I've never seen


----------



## CdTSnap

jadelm31 said:


> but my daughter really got the amazing eyes..she has these ice blue eyes that I've never seen



Yea so do my kids, both have my eyes, really blue


----------



## limr

The most recent photograph of me, taken about 3 weeks ago while we were having a drink after watching the Vivian Maier documentary. 
My boyfriend likes to sometimes catch me unaware because he knows I'm not good in front of a camera (I belong _behind_ the camera!) and if I notice him trying to take a shot, I start giggling and hiding my face. So I looked away and pretended the camera wasn't there.


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> The most recent photograph of me, taken about 3 weeks ago while we were having a drink after watching the Vivian Maier documentary.
> My boyfriend likes to sometimes catch me unawares because he knows I'm not good in front of a camera (I belong _behind_ the camera!) and if I notice him trying to take a shot, I start giggling and hiding my face. So I looked away and pretended the camera wasn't there.
> 
> View attachment 75185



Why hello there...


----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most recent photograph of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why hello there...
Click to expand...

 Back off runnah! She's mine.

Unless...

we can make some kind of.... hm... arrangement ....


----------



## Raj_55555

@Leonore 
I think most photographers have this problem. Their awkwardness in front of the lens is directly proportional to their comfort level behind the viewfinder 

I don't have many good ones as most of my friends aren't camera savvy. I'd join the party with this one


----------



## mmaria

I can't see the picture Raj


----------



## Raj_55555

mmaria said:


> I can't see the picture Raj



Hmm! That's rather strange, I used a link from photobucket. I'll upload it on flickr and update the original.


----------



## limr

Now now, you two...


----------



## mishele

Raj_55555 said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the picture Raj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm! That's rather strange, I used a link from photobucket. I'll upload it on flickr and update the original.
Click to expand...


I can see you, you handsome devil!


----------



## Raj_55555

mishele said:


> I can see you, you handsome devil!


:blush2:


----------



## mmaria

Raj_55555 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see you, you handsome devil!
> 
> 
> 
> :blush2:
Click to expand...

 Oh Raj, you poor thing, wipe that smile over your face ... you have no idea what is going to happen to you! 
Be warned of Mishele!


----------



## IByte

limr said:


> The most recent photograph of me, taken about 3 weeks ago while we were having a drink after watching the Vivian Maier documentary.
> My boyfriend likes to sometimes catch me unaware because he knows I'm not good in front of a camera (I belong behind the camera!) and if I notice him trying to take a shot, I start giggling and hiding my face. So I looked away and pretended the camera wasn't there.
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=75185"/>



Two thumbs up .


----------



## ffarl

mmaria said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see you, you handsome devil!
> 
> 
> 
> :blush2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Raj, you poor thing, wipe that smile over your face ... you have no idea what is going to happen to you!
> Be warned of Mishele!
Click to expand...


   At least establish a safe word up front!


----------



## mmaria

ffarl said:


> At least establish a safe word up front!


 wise words here Raj


----------



## Raj_55555

mmaria said:


> Oh Raj, you poor thing, wipe that smile over your  face ... you have no idea what is going to happen to you!
> Be warned of Mishele!
> ;-)


   :no smile: 


ffarl said:


> At least establish a safe word up front!



Come on, she looks harmless enough to me! Besides, safe words are for sissies


----------



## ffarl

Don't say we didn't warn ya brother.


----------



## mishele

Raj_55555 said:


> Come on, she looks harmless enough to me!



I'm shocked that those people would say such things about me! Don't listen to them. I'm a sweet little angel. :badangel:


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :blush2:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Raj, you poor thing, wipe that smile over your face ... you have no idea what is going to happen to you!
> Be warned of Mishele!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least establish a safe word up front!
Click to expand...


You two best hush, before you have to use your safeword!


----------



## TWright33




----------



## mmaria

Raj_55555 said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Raj, you poor thing, wipe that smile over your  face ... you have no idea what is going to happen to you!
> Be warned of Mishele!
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> :no smile:
> 
> 
> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least establish a safe word up front!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, she looks harmless enough to me! Besides, safe words are for sissies
Click to expand...

 we'll see what you'll be telling us afterwards....


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Raj, you poor thing, wipe that smile over your face ... you have no idea what is going to happen to you!
> Be warned of Mishele!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least establish a safe word up front!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You two best hush, before you have to use your safeword!
Click to expand...

 Oh sweety, you're not even close this time! You need to try.... harder


----------



## snerd

My brother and me, not too long ago...........................


----------



## TWright33

snerd said:


> My brother and me, not too long ago...........................
> 
> 
> View attachment 75306



Dude where's the metadata?


----------



## snerd

TWright33 said:


> Dude where's the metadata?



LOL!! I don't know if they even had it in 1961!


----------



## snerd

limr said:


> The most recent photograph of me, taken about 3 weeks ago while we were having a drink after watching the Vivian Maier documentary.
> 
> View attachment 75185



Your avatar does not do you justice!   :heart:


----------



## mmaria

snerd said:


> Your avatar does not do you justice!


 I completely agree.... the avatar doesn't show how beautiful she is.


but then again, neither does yours... 

Change your avatars!


----------



## Raj_55555

ffarl said:


> Don't say we didn't warn ya brother.


You're just jealous  JK 


mishele said:


> I'm shocked that those people would say such  things about me! Don't listen to them. I'm a sweet little angel. :badangel:


Never believed them for a second 



mmaria said:


> I completely agree.... the avatar doesn't show how beautiful she is.
> 
> but then again, neither does yours...
> 
> Change your avatars!



I think mishele took your advice instead Maria  BTW you look very beautiful in your avatar


----------



## snerd

mmaria said:


> ......... Change your avatars!



How 'bout a selfie? Cell phone pic........... just goofing around, showing my Tommy Lee Jones look in MIB hee hee.


----------



## mmaria

much better


----------



## snerd

And me probably 5-6 years ago at a company banquet. I have no idea who took this or gave it to me later. ???




I usually don't post my ugly mug on the Internetz. I blame it on the ambien.......... zzzzzzzz............


----------



## Raj_55555

snerd said:


> How 'bout a selfie? Cell phone pic........... just goofing around, showing my Tommy Lee Jones look in MIB hee hee.



Holy cow you can be his stunt double!


----------



## snerd

Raj_55555 said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> How 'bout a selfie? Cell phone pic........... just goofing around, showing my Tommy Lee Jones look in MIB hee hee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow you can be his stunt double!
Click to expand...


Nah, It's just no country for old men anymore.


----------



## mmaria

Raj_55555 said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Change your avatars! ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think mishele took your advice instead Maria  BTW you look very beautiful in your avatar
Click to expand...

 you edited your comment...

I had to go see what mishele did with her avatar... 

and for the compliment (assuming that you meant it for my avatar ) I have no other words than :blushing: You're very sweet, thank you!

In the morning I drink Turkish coffee. You think you can handle it  ? (we already established that you can handle short Italian espresso )


----------



## mmaria

snerd, again, change your avatar, you look way better than that blue kid thing 
just saying...


----------



## snerd

mmaria said:


> snerd, again, change your avatar, you look way better than that blue kid thing
> just saying...



Been with the blue baby for many many years! He "IS" the snerdman's persona!


----------



## Raj_55555

mmaria said:


> In the morning I drink Turkish coffee. You think you can handle it  ? (we already established that you can handle short Italian espresso )


I'm sure I can, bring it on!


----------



## mmaria

snerd said:


> Been with the blue baby for many many years! He "IS" the snerdman's persona!


 well...if that's the case, we won't let someone from tpf to set you apart...


----------



## mmaria

Raj_55555 said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the morning I drink Turkish coffee. You think you can handle it  ? (we already established that you can handle short Italian espresso )
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I can, bring it on!
Click to expand...

here you go. made it by myself. caution: it's a strong strong one


----------



## Raj_55555

mmaria said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the morning I drink Turkish coffee. You think you can handle it  ? (we already established that you can handle short Italian espresso )
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I can, bring it on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here you go. made it by myself. caution: it's a strong strong one
Click to expand...


Feeling so, umm.. refreshed! Seriously, What did you add to it?


----------



## Braineack

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## mmaria

Braineack, would you mind if I ask how old are you?


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> Braineack, would you mind if I ask how old are you?



The bigger question is how he landed such a hot mate. I am think either he is loaded or really really funny.


----------



## mmaria

^ that too 

Braineack, we're waiting for some answers... or should we keep guessing?


----------



## mishele

I have a guess and it doesn't have to do with being funny or his money. 
What shoe size do you wear?


----------



## IByte

mishele said:


> I have a guess and it doesn't have to do with being funny or his money.
> What shoe size do you wear?



13.5...wide


----------



## BenT

Selfportrait by BenThijs, on Flickr


----------



## wickie44

Oh go on then I'll join in


----------



## johngpt

BenT said:


>


The brooding young scholar...






wickie44 said:


>


and the sleep deprived new dad!

:mrgreen:


good work gentlemen







.


----------



## Capeesh

Hullo  fae Bonnie Scotland


----------



## Trainwizard

Too bad my head was a bit off to the left.
Also, I don't know how to delete the redundant attachment. Help!


----------



## Raj_55555

BenT said:


> Selfportrait by BenThijs, on Flickr



Is that Emile Hirsch?? Are you Emile Hirsh? :shock:


----------



## limr

Raj_55555 said:


> BenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selfportrait by BenThijs, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Emile Hirsch?? Are you Emile Hirsh? :shock:
Click to expand...


Huh! There does seem to be a resemblance.

Though I never would have thought it had Raj not mentioned it because I had to google Emile Hirsch. Is it bad that I didn't know who that is? Oh god, does this mean I'm old enough to not know who the hell all the new actors are???  

Git off mah lawn! ldman:


----------



## Raj_55555

limr said:


> Huh! There does seem to be a resemblance.
> 
> Though I never would have thought it had Raj not mentioned it because I had to google Emile Hirsch. Is it bad that I didn't know who that is? Oh god, does this mean I'm old enough to not know who the hell all the new actors are???
> 
> Git off mah lawn! ldman:



That last part was hilarious, I laughed out so loud that others are staring at me. Are you trying to get me fired or what? 

BTW you should watch "Into the Wild" if you haven't already. Judging by your personality, I bet you'd love it as I did.


----------



## mmaria

The first opened thread this morning... thank you guys  

Leonore, I had to google it too


----------



## limr

Raj_55555 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh! There does seem to be a resemblance.
> 
> Though I never would have thought it had Raj not mentioned it because I had to google Emile Hirsch. Is it bad that I didn't know who that is? Oh god, does this mean I'm old enough to not know who the hell all the new actors are???
> 
> Git off mah lawn! ldman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last part was hilarious, I laughed out so loud that others are staring at me. Are you trying to get me fired or what?
> 
> BTW you should watch "Into the Wild" if you haven't already. Judging by your personality, I bet you'd love it as I did.
Click to expand...


Sorry! (No, I'm not :mrgreen: )

You know what's bad? I have the book, _Into the Wild_ by Jon Krakauer. I just got it off the shelf just to make sure I still have it. I have a memory of reading it, but for the life of me, I can't remember if I actually read the whole thing. I started it for sure, but beyond that is lost in the recesses of my old-person brain  I like to read the book before I see a movie adaptation, so now I'll finish the book and then rent the movie! It's a fascinating story, for sure.


----------



## Raj_55555

mmaria said:


> The first opened thread this morning... thank you guys
> 
> Leonore, I had to google it too



And now you'll have to watch it too 



limr said:


> ;-)  I like to read the book before I see a movie adaptation, so now I'll  finish the book and then rent the movie! It's a fascinating story, for  sure.


Yes it is, Tell you what I'll go read the book.


----------



## limr

It's a deal!


----------



## snerd

Speaking of books..................... I just ordered a Kindle Paperwhite yesterday!! Going to make the jump to e-books! Woot Woot!!!


----------



## BenT

Raj_55555 said:


> BenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selfportrait by BenThijs, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Emile Hirsch?? Are you Emile Hirsh? :shock:
Click to expand...



I don't believe I am Emile Hirsh... well nobody told me that my name is Emile Hirsh. So I guess not... 


I also had to search who that is...


----------



## keyseddie

Trainwizard said:


>


That's a really cool selfie, Philly Wiz!


----------



## BrickHouse

A silly selfie while playing with the wide end of the zoom range.




Silly selfie by Bolt x4, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria

BrickHouse said:


> A silly selfie while playing with the wide end of the zoom range.
> Silly selfie by Bolt x4, on Flickr


Hey I thought you were a girl! Seriously! 

.... or maybe..... it's just because of "the wide end of the zoom range"?


----------



## Raj_55555

BenT said:


> I don't believe I am Emile Hirsh... well nobody told me that my name is Emile Hirsh. So I guess not...
> 
> 
> I also had to search who that is...


You should go and tell your friends that you're famous now!


----------



## Sarmad

Raj_55555 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh! There does seem to be a resemblance.
> 
> Though I never would have thought it had Raj not mentioned it because I had to google Emile Hirsch. Is it bad that I didn't know who that is? Oh god, does this mean I'm old enough to not know who the hell all the new actors are???
> 
> Git off mah lawn! ldman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last part was hilarious, I laughed out so loud that others are staring at me. Are you trying to get me fired or what?
> 
> BTW you should watch "Into the Wild" if you haven't already. Judging by your personality, I bet you'd love it as I did.
Click to expand...


I'll second to that, Into the wild is one of my most favourite movies alongwith 127 hours and The grey.


----------



## rexbobcat

My bf and I went bike riding for the first time in forever. Lots of stopping to take advantage of the late afternoon shadows. And if it wasn't for the cargo shorts, I would mistake myself for a hipster.

Remember to like/hashtag/tweet/facespace my Instagram!


----------



## mmaria

good morning rex! 

I actually envy you... I want a bit of bike riding myself but just don't have time...


----------



## rexbobcat

mmaria said:


> good morning rex!
> 
> I actually envy you... I want a bit of bike riding myself but just don't have time...



Morning 

Well, I would ride more often, but...The wind here often makes it a chore rather than a relaxing pastime. 






That's where I live lol.

But yesterday wasn't bad at all, surprisingly.


----------



## mmaria

rexbobcat said:


> Morning
> 
> Well, I would ride more often, but...The wind here often makes it a chore rather than a relaxing pastime.
> That's where I live lol.
> But yesterday wasn't bad at all, surprisingly.


WTF!? lol and no way! 

This is the first time I saw something like this!


----------



## ruggedshutter

rexbobcat said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> good morning rex!
> 
> I actually envy you... I want a bit of bike riding myself but just don't have time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning
> 
> Well, I would ride more often, but...The wind here often makes it a chore rather than a relaxing pastime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I live lol.
> 
> But yesterday wasn't bad at all, surprisingly.
Click to expand...


Water your yard once in a while...geesh


----------



## johngpt

mmaria said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning
> 
> Well, I would ride more often, but...The wind here often makes it a chore rather than a relaxing pastime.
> That's where I live lol.
> But yesterday wasn't bad at all, surprisingly.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF!? lol and no way!
> 
> This is the first time I saw something like this!
Click to expand...


Chances are all that red sand in the haboob came from here in New Mexico!


----------



## rexbobcat

mmaria said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning
> 
> Well, I would ride more often, but...The wind here often makes it a chore rather than a relaxing pastime.
> That's where I live lol.
> But yesterday wasn't bad at all, surprisingly.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF!? lol and no way!
> 
> This is the first time I saw something like this!
Click to expand...


Yeah, I mean, it doesn't happen _too_ often, but the high winds mixed with the plowed fields and 20-year drought make for perfect haboob conditions. 

Lubbock, TX was also voted to have the worst weather in America as well. We beat out Fairbanks, Alaska, for worst weather. 

Toughest Weather City Tournament 2013 - weather.com

Which is why I'm glad I'm moving to California in a few months.


----------



## johngpt

stable and unstable equilibrium 03





.


----------



## limr

Heh heh...you two said "haBOOB"


----------



## johngpt

limr said:


> Heh heh...you two said "haBOOB"



We're guys. When dust storms are speaking, we're just looking at their haboobs...


----------



## fooby

Here's one my brother snapped - super model material I know


----------



## dennybeall

Nobody said it had to be a recent picture. This is my first time with a camera.


----------



## danicali

These were recently taken by a friend.


----------



## Raj_55555

dennybeall said:


> Nobody said it had to be a recent picture. This is my first time with a camera.



:mrgreen: Brings back some memories.. I have very few childhood pics, as I used to live in a very small village and a camera or a studio wasn't very cheap back then. This is one of those rare ones, taken with a Kodak KB-10 (sells at 10$ now :er. I wonder if anyone can guess which one is me, of course this is a scanned copy so sorry for the poor quality..


----------



## limr

Aw, you're the cutie patootie in the plaid shirt sitting on the middle step!


----------



## Raj_55555

limr said:


> Aw, you're the cutie patootie in the plaid shirt sitting on the middle step!


:sillysmi: Spot on! You win the Grand prize..  But honestly, how could you tell? My face has changed so much..


----------



## limr

Ah, see I don't think it's changed that much. Plus, I have no doubt in my mind that you still have that devilish smile! 

Woo hoo, Grand Prize!!


----------



## EIngerson

A hard day on the job. 



Beach me-3 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## HighOutput

"The Walking Denis"

Took this one awhile back, during the season finally of The Walking Dead. The building was an older picture of an abandoned building in Niagara Falls that I took a year ago. The picture of myself, I did with 2 speedlites on stands with softbox. I added some zombies, smoke, blood stains and gun flash to finish the look. Not bad for a newbie on Photoshop. I was happy with it, even if it's a corny picture.


----------



## mishele

EIngerson said:


> A hard day on the job.
> 
> 
> 
> Beach me-3 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr



Been missing you, you sexy beast!!


----------



## keyseddie

That's creative genius there High!
A selfie with my x best friend Larry after a trip to Maine.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Raj_55555

limr said:


> Ah, see I don't think it's changed that much. Plus, I have no doubt in my mind that you still have that devilish smile!
> 
> Woo hoo, Grand Prize!!



*grinning ear to ear* :mrgreen:


----------



## mishele

Larry looks yummy!!


----------



## EIngerson

mishele said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> A hard day on the job.
> 
> 
> 
> Beach me-3 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been missing you, you sexy beast!!
Click to expand...



Awww, You're making me blush. I missed you too.


----------



## DanOstergren

The roses are in bloom in Portland!


----------



## shefjr

keyseddie said:


> That's creative genius there High! A selfie with my x best friend Larry after a trip to Maine. [/URL][/IMG]



You could be Tywin Lannisters brother.


----------



## EIngerson

DanOstergren said:


> The roses are in bloom in Portland!



lol, So are the beards.


----------



## jkzo

Raj_55555 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, you're the cutie patootie in the plaid shirt sitting on the middle step!
> 
> 
> 
> :sillysmi: Spot on! You win the Grand prize..  But honestly, how could you tell? My face has changed so much..
Click to expand...

it is simple you know, one is the girl the other boy's nose is not matching with that of yours


----------



## Raj_55555

jkzo said:


> it is simple you know, one is the girl the other boy's nose is not matching with that of yours


hmm.. I guess I didn't think of it that way 


shefjr said:


> You could be Tywin Lannisters brother.


Holy cow, I didn't notice it! Considering the mood Tyrion is in, it may be safer to avoid the loo for a while 


EIngerson said:


> lol, So are the beards.


And that's hilarious too :lmao:


----------



## johngpt

And now for something completely different...





stable and unstable equilibrium 02





.


----------



## Jeegz




----------



## Braineack

New backdrop selfie:




New Backdrop Selfie by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## TWright33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinardy

I took this selfie last week, doing mountain things or something.


----------



## kundalini

keyseddie said:


> A selfie with my x best friend Larry after a trip to Maine.


If I'm not mistaken, Larry has a distant relative, l



 from Canada.


----------



## Tee

Last week I retired after 23 years of military service (Army then Coast Guard).  This is a quick snap of me after my retirement letter from the President was read and the ceremony ended.


----------



## TWright33

Tee said:


> Last week I retired after 23 years of military service (Army then Coast Guard).  This is a quick snap of me after my retirement letter from the President was read and the ceremony ended.
> 
> View attachment 77743



I would like to give you a sincere thank you for your service sir.


----------



## kathyt

Tee said:


> Last week I retired after 23 years of military service (Army then Coast Guard).  This is a quick snap of me after my retirement letter from the President was read and the ceremony ended.
> 
> View attachment 77743


Congrats Tee!


----------



## EIngerson

Tee said:


> Last week I retired after 23 years of military service (Army then Coast Guard).  This is a quick snap of me after my retirement letter from the President was read and the ceremony ended.
> 
> View attachment 77743




Congrats!!!! and best of luck to you and your family (?) through the transition. And best to you in your future.


----------



## Braineack

New glasses.




New Glasses Selfie by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## PropilotBW

Tee said:


> Last week I retired after 23 years of military service (Army then Coast Guard).  This is a quick snap of me after my retirement letter from the President was read and the ceremony ended.
> 
> View attachment 77743



Congrats and thank you for your service and dedication to the USA!


----------



## Compaq

Ready for work!


----------



## johngpt

stable and unstable equilibrium 01





.


----------



## Tiller

My father and I at my wedding two weekends ago. He passed away 4 days later while we were on our honeymoon in Costa Rica.


----------



## JustJazzie

Tiller said:


> My father and I at my wedding two weekends ago. He passed away 4 days later while we were on our honeymoon in Costa Rica.



That is devastating. I am so sorry to hear about your loss. That is a lovely picture of you two. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## limr

Oh Tyler, I'm so sorry :hug::  It doesn't make up for his loss, but hopefully it is some comfort that he was able to be there for you at the wedding. It seems strange to give you congratulations on your wedding in the same message, but I wish you many happy years with your new wife.


----------



## minicoop1985

Tiller said:


> My father and I at my wedding two weekends ago. He passed away 4 days later while we were on our honeymoon in Costa Rica.



Wow. Congrats on the wedding, and I'm very sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine.


----------



## Tiller

Thank you all :hug:: He was a good father and was my best man. He had two rare lung diseases, both of them terminal, so we knew it was coming but no one expected it so soon. With trying to get  home, plan for the funeral, and now moving to a different city, I haven't had much time to think about it. It hasn't really hit me yet.  

And thank you. This is a sad time, but also a happy one where we get to start our lives together.


----------



## frommrstomommy

been a LONG time since I took a true selfie with anything other than my cell phone.. much less without my son in the same image. lol


selfielol by capturedbybc, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

Tiller said:


> My father and I at my wedding two weekends ago. He passed away 4 days later while we were on our honeymoon in Costa Rica.



My thoughts are with you and your grieving family and friends Tiller. Rest In Paradise to your Dad.


----------



## DanOstergren

I'm a delicate flower. <3
(I was at a group shoot event yesterday and decided to put one of the model's wig's on, at which point many photographers insisted I pose for photos. Of course this trollop just loved all the attention.)


----------



## ffarl

frommrstomommy said:


> been a LONG time since I took a true selfie with anything other than my cell phone.. much less without my son in the same image. lol
> 
> 
> selfielol by capturedbybc, on Flickr



  Daaaaamn!   (that is all.)


----------



## ffarl

DanOstergren said:


> I'm a delicate flower. <3
> (I was at a group shoot event yesterday and decided to put one of the model's wig's on, at which point many photographers insisted I pose for photos. Of course this trollop just loved all the attention.)



  You sir, are a many faceted individual.  Cheers to you!


----------



## TWright33

DanOstergren said:


> I'm a delicate flower. <3
> (I was at a group shoot event yesterday and decided to put one of the model's wig's on, at which point many photographers insisted I pose for photos. Of course this trollop just loved all the attention.)


----------



## limr

DanOstergren said:


> I'm a delicate flower. <3
> (I was at a group shoot event yesterday and decided to put one of the model's wig's on, at which point many photographers insisted I pose for photos. Of course this trollop just loved all the attention.)



How much do I love this!! 

(No offense to the full beard, but I like the trimmed version better.)


----------



## Vince.1551

DanOstergren said:


> I'm a delicate flower. <3 (I was at a group shoot event yesterday and decided to put one of the model's wig's on, at which point many photographers insisted I pose for photos. Of course this trollop just loved all the attention.)




I'M IN LOVE!!! <3


----------



## runnah

DanOstergren said:


> I'm a delicate flower. <3 (I was at a group shoot event yesterday and decided to put one of the model's wig's on, at which point many photographers insisted I pose for photos. Of course this trollop just loved all the attention.)



So you had the top on already? Supportive?


----------



## Rosy

ffarl said:


> Daaaaamn!   (that is all.)



Very pretty
Beautiful eyes


----------



## runnah

Rosy said:


> Very pretty Beautiful eyes



And a nice beard too!

Wait who are we talking about?


----------



## johngpt

Tiller said:


> My father and I at my wedding two weekends ago. He passed away 4 days later while we were on our honeymoon in Costa Rica.



Condolences. Devastating news to have gotten.


----------



## o hey tyler

DanOstergren said:


> I'm a delicate flower. <3 (I was at a group shoot event yesterday and decided to put one of the model's wig's on, at which point many photographers insisted I pose for photos. Of course this trollop just loved all the attention.)



Nice teets.


----------



## Compaq

Could you ever resist such a guy?


----------



## rexbobcat

About to watch some fireworks, but first, let me take a selfie.


----------



## e.rose

Got a new haircut :sillysmi:

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Vince.1551

Sweet. You almost have an elvish look


----------



## e.rose

Vince.1551 said:


> Sweet. You almost have an elvish look



 :sillysmi:


----------



## limr

A very silly cell phone selfie.


----------



## Derrel

limr said:


> A very silly cell phone selfie.
> 
> View attachment 78754


Wow--a full half dozen views of you all in one shot! Impressive, Leonore.


----------



## mmaria

good morning " a very silly cell phone selfie"


----------



## Raj_55555

e.rose said:


> Got a new haircut :sillysmi:





Vince.1551 said:


> Sweet. You almost have an elvish look


 that was the first thing I thought of.. Are you related to Galadriel by any chance


----------



## Raj_55555

limr said:


> A very silly cell phone selfie.
> 
> View attachment 78754



I am trying to figure out how you took this one, is that a broken mirror? 



mmaria said:


> good morning " a very silly cell phone selfie"


Now say that 10 times in a row :lmao:


----------



## Braineack

this is how I July 6th:


----------



## limr

It is a tongue twister, isn't it? 

I went to dinner with my boyfriend and his parents on Friday night. I was sitting next to the wall and this mirror was right next to me. The middle pane was flat, but the sides were angled in, like a shallow tray. All I could see were multiple versions of myself every time I turned my head left. It was kinda freaking me out so I took a picture so I could start ignoring the mirror while I ate. I actually cropped out a 7th image on the left of the frame because it was essentially just my nose.


----------



## runnah

Does your cell phone take film?


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> Does your cell phone take film?



It does! I downloaded an app.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does your cell phone take film?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does! I downloaded an app.
Click to expand...

 that was funny 

thanks


----------



## Monday

The mean looking me growing a beard out  


selfie by Ryan Monday, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria

hm... why am I not surprised...


----------



## Monday

mmaria said:


> hm... why am I not surprised...



Beards usually lead to great minds, which think alike


----------



## mmaria

Monday said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> hm... why am I not surprised...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beards usually lead to great minds, which think alike
Click to expand...


----------



## mmaria

double post


----------



## Sarmad




----------



## mmaria

Since I changed avatar a few people asked me about it (they hate it, just one person said "I like it") And someone asked me again, so.. ok.. I decided to post a picture. I don't have lots of pictures, don't like to be in front of the camera, but I found this one, when we were hiking a mountain. I'm squinting (proper word ?) among else  but I sure look more like me than my current avatar 

Hi tpf!


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> Since I changed avatar a few people asked me about it (they hate it, just one person said "I like it") And someone asked me again, so.. ok.. I decided to post a picture. I don't have lots of pictures, don't like to be in front of the camera, but I found this one, when we were hiking a mountain. I'm squinting (proper word ?) among else  but I sure look more like me than my current avatar
> 
> Hi tpf!




Why hello there.


----------



## keyseddie

[/QUOTE]Beards usually lead to great minds, which think alike [/QUOTE]

Agreed.


----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


> Why hello there.


 hello runnah


----------



## JacaRanda

mmaria said:


> Since I changed avatar a few people asked me about it (they hate it, just one person said "I like it") And someone asked me again, so.. ok.. I decided to post a picture. I don't have lots of pictures, don't like to be in front of the camera, but I found this one, when we were hiking a mountain. I'm squinting (proper word ?) among else but I sure look more like me than my current avatar
> 
> Hi tpf!



Level the horizon so you can be crooked


----------



## Starskream666

lol


----------



## mmaria

JacaRanda said:


> Level the horizon so you can be crooked


 Thanks for suggesting that,  I would do anything to look better


----------



## Robin Usagani

My wedding package always comes with "Dancing Photographer".


----------



## Vince.1551

Starskream666 said:


> lol <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=79071"/>



Please move your composition more to the right and clone out that guy


----------



## JacaRanda

Robin Usagani said:


> My wedding package always comes with "Dancing Photographer".



We need video Robin.


----------



## DanOstergren

mmaria said:


> View attachment 78880
> 
> hm... why am I not surprised...


What can I say? I love a good beard on a handsome man.


----------



## DanOstergren

Monday said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> hm... why am I not surprised...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beards usually lead to great minds, which think alike
Click to expand...

Quoted for truth.


----------



## DanOstergren

Don't be too jealous of my fabulous ribbon spinning skills.


----------



## mishele

mmaria said:


>


:heart:
:heart:


----------



## johngpt

mmaria said:


>



mmaria, you're beautiful!


----------



## johngpt

Someday, will I be a real boy?




.


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> :heart:
> :heart:


LOL Mishele! That's my least favorite song of Jimi, but I do get your point 



johngpt said:


> mmaria, you're beautiful!


 thank you for your kind words John! It's nice to hear them early in the morning


----------



## Raj_55555

mmaria said:


> Since I changed avatar a few people asked me about it (they hate it, just one person said "I like it") And someone asked me again, so.. ok.. I decided to post a picture. I don't have lots of pictures, don't like to be in front of the camera



Yeah? Tough luck for us I guess!   But you could easily have made the lead role in "Brave".   
But why, if I may ask, have you not made this your avatar yet? No coffee for you! :er:


----------



## mmaria

Raj_55555 said:


> Yeah? Tough luck for us I guess!   But you could easily have made the lead role in "Brave".
> But why, if I may ask, have you not made this your avatar yet? No coffee for you! :er:


 I guess I just want to be persuaded more... 


truth to be told I didn't expect it to last this long



Now... coffee!!!


----------



## Raj_55555

mmaria said:


> I guess I just want to be persuaded more...
> 
> 
> truth to be told I didn't expect it to last this long
> 
> Now... coffee!!!



No! 





I'll just keep it here for a while and go out, it's not for you, don't touch it! :er:


----------



## mmaria

Raj_55555 said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now... coffee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No!
> I'll just keep it here for a while and go out, it's not for you, don't touch it! :er:
Click to expand...

 Hey!
hm.... not sure what I feel about this.... it's a new experience for me... a guy don't want to give me what I've asked for...hm...  I don't know if I want it more now, or not at all.... 

now... GIVE ME THAT COFFEE (no milk and sugar!) or you'll be looking at this screaming guy forever!


----------



## mishele

JUST GIVE HER THE COFFEE!! I speak from experience...you don't want to find out what will happen!!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> JUST GIVE HER THE COFFEE!! I speak from experience...you don't want to find out what will happen!!



I ain't skeerd.


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> JUST GIVE HER THE COFFEE!! I speak from experience...you don't want to find out what will happen!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't skeerd.
Click to expand...

You should be. That girl isn't messing around.


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> JUST GIVE HER THE COFFEE!! I speak from experience...you don't want to find out what will happen!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't skeerd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be. That girl isn't messing around.
Click to expand...

 shhhh... not a word anymore! you've warned them enough 

we'll see who won't be skeerd....


----------



## mishele

mmaria said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't skeerd.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be. That girl isn't messing around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shhhh... not a word anymore! you've warned them enough
> 
> we'll see who won't be skeerd....
Click to expand...

Yes, Mistress!


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> Yes, Mistress!


Selective color Mishele!? Really!? 

bad bad girl... 

You should be punished....


----------



## runnah

Maria is too sweet to be tough.


----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


> Maria is too sweet to be tough.


awwwwwwwwww too cute 

ok then... I'll let you believe what you need to believe in :bigangel:


----------



## mishele

mmaria said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Mistress!
> 
> 
> 
> Selective color Mishele!? Really!?
> 
> bad bad girl...
> 
> You should be punished....
Click to expand...

lol If you must.


----------



## Raj_55555

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> JUST GIVE HER THE COFFEE!! I speak from experience...you don't want to find out what will happen!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't skeerd.
Click to expand...


I ain't taking no rishk! I'd rather be in her good graces.. ale:  :hail: :queen:


----------



## Raj_55555

I'll even throw in a bonus to keep her calm ; couldn't find more close ups.. sorry! I should really get a few photographer friends


----------



## mmaria

Raj_55555 said:


> I ain't taking no rishk! I'd rather be in her good graces.. ale:  :hail: :queen:


 I knew you'd be smart enough  (and you're cute...just saying)

...and that was the bestest coffee ever! Thank you

now, I'm off to change the avatar...


----------



## Raj_55555

mmaria said:


> I knew you'd be smart enough  (and you're cute...just saying)
> 
> ...and that was the bestest coffee ever! Thank you


:blushing: *she thinks I'm cute*  



mmaria said:


> now, I'm off to change the avatar...


I made you change your mind yet again! :mrgreen: I guess your super powers don't work on me  :greenpbl:
But we need more pictures of you too..


----------



## mmaria

Raj_55555 said:


> :blushing: *she thinks I'm cute*


 Oh Raj, it's not just me, I bet every girl here thinks you're cute 



Raj_55555 said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> now, I'm off to change the avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> I made you change your mind yet again! :mrgreen: I guess your super powers don't work on me  :greenpbl:
Click to expand...

I didn't change my mind, I said when I get coffee I'll change my avatar, and I did.... and we'll see about that other sentence


----------



## mishele

Ain't I cute!!!


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> Ain't I cute!!!



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Don't spoil the picture I have in my mind when thinking of you! 


I'm off.... to forget what I've just seen....













(nothing could spoil the picture I have in my mind... just saying )


----------



## Raj_55555

mmaria said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :blushing: *she thinks I'm cute*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Raj, it's not just me, I bet every girl here thinks you're cute ;-)
Click to expand...

Well, I always knew TPF gals have a good taste  :lmao: 



mishele said:


> Ain't I cute!!!



The kid sure seems to think so, just look at his smile! :sillysmi:


----------



## nat2005

Hi, this is me. I'm new to the forum


----------



## Starskream666

Sheffield, near me


----------



## Starskream666

Vince.1551 said:


> Starskream666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/people-photography/79071-post-picture-yourself-olol.jpg"/>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please move your composition more to the right and clone out that guy
Click to expand...


Was that like a joke or did you legit think I was a girl hah


----------



## bp4life71

Me.  Iphone photo.


----------



## runnah

Look, exercise!


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> View attachment 79474
> 
> Look, exercise!




Very brave of you.There's no way I'd ever take a picture of myself exercising.

Do you ride a road bike or a mountain bike?


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> Very brave of you.There's no way I'd ever take a picture of myself exercising.  Do you ride a road bike or a mountain bike?



Mountain, more fun!

This was at the beginning of the ride. Much less pleasant looking at the end.


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very brave of you.There's no way I'd ever take a picture of myself exercising.  Do you ride a road bike or a mountain bike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mountain, more fun!*
> 
> This was at the beginning of the ride. Much less pleasant looking at the end.
Click to expand...


I agree! I am not very fast and I'm crap at longer climbs, but I can handle myself on undulating, more technical sorts of trails. Road biking gets a bit too grinding and boring after a while.


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> I agree! I am not very fast and I'm crap at longer climbs, but I can handle myself on undulating, more technical sorts of trails. Road biking gets a bit too grinding and boring after a while.



Exactly. Road biking is just like using an exercise bike.

I love woods riding. Saw a bear last time.


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! I am not very fast and I'm crap at longer climbs, but I can handle myself on undulating, more technical sorts of trails. Road biking gets a bit too grinding and boring after a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Road biking is just like using an exercise bike.
> 
> I love woods riding. Saw a bear last time.
Click to expand...


Oooh, scary! We saw one once outside of New Paltz. Saw a couple of rattlers on a couple of rides. At least once each summer, we get up to Minnewaska State Park (Minnewaska State Park Preserve - NYS Parks, Recreation & Historic Preservation), ride out to the far lake (Awosting: https://www.google.com/search?q=lak...OQyATWhYDwCQ&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=487), swim, eat lunch, and ride back. Good times.   The trail going around Lake Awosting is So.Much.Fun.


----------



## MichaelHenson

I'm a newb to the forum so this'll be my introductory post! Nice to meet everyone! I look forward to learning a lot and contributing as much as possible...


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> Oooh, scary! We saw one once outside of New Paltz. Saw a couple of rattlers on a couple of rides. At least once each summer, we get up to Minnewaska State Park (Minnewaska State Park Preserve - NYS Parks, Recreation & Historic Preservation), ride out to the far lake (Awosting: https://www.google.com/search?q=lake+awosting&client=ubuntu-browser&es_sm=121&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=QYDEU8D4KMOQyATWhYDwCQ&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=487), swim, eat lunch, and ride back. Good times.   The trail going around Lake Awosting is So.Much.Fun.




Looks like a fun place! My in laws are around there. I go around carrabassett valley Maine a bunch. They have a great community of bikers and trail builders.  

Video from a cruising trail.


----------



## kundalini

limr said:


> Do you ride a road bike or a mountain bike?


I ride a Hybrid.  Recently purchased a Cannondale Quick CX1.










I pimped mine out a little.  Rear rack with trunk bag that folds out to full panniers, extension grips, front and rear lights, cateye urban computer, and a sweet little bell.


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, scary! We saw one once outside of New Paltz. Saw a couple of rattlers on a couple of rides. At least once each summer, we get up to Minnewaska State Park (Minnewaska State Park Preserve - NYS Parks, Recreation & Historic Preservation), ride out to the far lake (Awosting: https://www.google.com/search?q=lak...OQyATWhYDwCQ&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=487), swim, eat lunch, and ride back. Good times.   The trail going around Lake Awosting is So.Much.Fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a fun place! My in laws are around there. I go around carrabassett valley Maine a bunch. They have a great community of bikers and trail builders.
> 
> Video from a cruising trail.
Click to expand...


That looks like fun! Above my skill level, especially these days, but that's the kind of thing I'd try to work up to. I still need wider trails and don't have the kind of control, especially at any kind of speed, for the single track trails.


----------



## mmaria

oh you people... get a room! 

This is not a place for a serious talk about bikes!


here is for :blushing:  :heart: :mrgreen: :love::sillysmi:  and similar


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> oh you people... get a room!
> 
> This is not a place for a serious talk about bikes!
> 
> 
> here is for :blushing:  :heart: :mrgreen: :love::sillysmi:  and similar



I love bike. I have 3 now. Working on #4.


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> oh you people... get a room!
> 
> This is not a place for a serious talk about bikes!
> 
> 
> here is for :blushing:  :heart: :mrgreen: :love::sillysmi:  and similar



Fine, fine, fine. Am I at least allowed to have a bike IN the picture?
(It's actually a rented bike, and runnah, this is closer to your neck of the woods. Peaks Island off of Portland.)






Disclaimer: This was 5 years ago and I still have about 4-6 months before I'm in fighting shape again.


----------



## ronlane

Just to keep this going.


----------



## mmaria

Ron, I'm sure you're almost as charming as Leonore is but I'm here to tell her that 

Leonore, this picture reminds me of one with your dad, you posted a while ago... you have the same expression of happiness on your face and the same smile


----------



## ronlane

mmaria said:


> Ron, I'm sure you're almost as charming as Leonore is but I'm here to tell her that
> 
> Leonore, this picture reminds me of one with your dad, you posted a while ago... you have the same expression of happiness on your face and the same smile



No worries. My mug shot vs her photo. Even I'm voting for hers


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> Ron, I'm sure you're almost as charming as Leonore is but I'm here to tell her that
> 
> Leonore, this picture reminds me of one with your dad, you posted a while ago... *you have the same expression of happiness on your face and the same smile*



I remember that I'd come into the house from mowing the lawn or riding my bike to the lake or something. I'd be all red and sweaty, looking horrible. But while I thought I was looking my worst, my father would break into a big smile and say that I looked beautiful and "fresh" (a sort of mistranslation from the Portuguese word "fresca" - right word in English but it had a different connotation.) 

So now I can imagine him saying that to me and it makes me happy :goodvibe:


----------



## mmaria

that's a really nice memory you have of him


----------



## Starskream666

Oh do we like bikes


----------



## Mandolin

No one said it has to be a current one right?  Here's an exceptionally grainy, favorite, photo of me from 1984 :smileys:


----------



## ffarl

Mandolin said:


> No one said it has to be a current one right?  Here's an exceptionally grainy, favorite, photo of me from 1984 :smileys:
> 
> View attachment 79611



  I think this may be my favorite pic on this site right now.


----------



## JustJazzie

Well, I was attempting a new selfie this afternoon. Trouble was- the wind was blowing terribly, My technique of having DS stand in as a focus point failed, and it started raining before I nailed it. It's far from perfect. Then again, so am I.  ;-)


----------



## Derrel

JustJazzie said:


> Well, I was attempting a new selfie this afternoon. Trouble was- the wind was blowing terribly, My technique of having DS stand in as a focus point failed, and it started raining before I nailed it. It's far from perfect. Then again, so am I.  ;-)
> 
> View attachment 79617




Nice one, Jazzie! Love the choice of wardrobe, hair, and makeup! Even though you call it far from perfect, it still looks lovely.


----------



## JustJazzie

Derrel said:


> Nice one, Jazzie! Love the choice of wardrobe, hair, and makeup! Even though you call it far from perfect, it still looks lovely.




Thanks Derrel!


----------



## oldhippy

J J . A beautiful picture of a beautiful woman. Plain and simple.  Ed


----------



## runnah

JustJazzie said:


> Well, I was attempting a new selfie this afternoon. Trouble was- the wind was blowing terribly, My technique of having DS stand in as a focus point failed, and it started raining before I nailed it. It's far from perfect. Then again, so am I.  ;-)  <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=79617"/>



Well hey there pretty lady.


----------



## Warhorse

Very nice Jazzie!


----------



## snowbear

JustJazzie said:


> View attachment 79617


Your expression makes you look like you've been up to no good . . . I love it!


----------



## JustJazzie

oldhippy said:


> J J . A beautiful picture of a beautiful woman. Plain and simple.  Ed


  Thank you.  





runnah said:


> Well hey there pretty lady.


 ;-) 





Warhorse said:


> Very nice Jazzie!


  Thanks!


----------



## JustJazzie

snowbear said:


> Your expression makes you look like you've been up to no good . . . I love it!


Me? Up to no good? NEVER! I'm an angel, always. :giggle: and I never lie either. ;-)


----------



## DanOstergren

runnah said:


> View attachment 79474
> 
> Look, exercise!


Take me, now. :bounce:


----------



## mmaria

DanOstergren said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79474
> 
> Look, exercise!
> 
> 
> 
> Take me, now. :bounce:
Click to expand...

 And that's the kind of language I want to see here.

Dan, I was waiting you to save this thread... it became so... normal... thanks for bringing it back on track!

(I just knew you wouldn't be able to resist him )


----------



## EIngerson

mmaria said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79474
> 
> Look, exercise!
> 
> 
> 
> Take me, now. :bounce:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's the kind of language I want to see here.
> 
> Dan, I was waiting you to save this thread... it became so... normal... thanks for bringing it back on track!
> 
> (I just knew you wouldn't be able to resist him )
Click to expand...


I see how you are now.


----------



## DanOstergren

Earlier this year in New York City I sat for some  portraits for a photographer that I met during my internship, and he  just finished and sent them over to me. This was taken using giant 8x10  film slides and a really crazy looking old camera. You can check out the photographer's work here: www.roybeeson.com/


----------



## DanOstergren

mmaria said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79474
> 
> Look, exercise!
> 
> 
> 
> Take me, now. :bounce:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's the kind of language I want to see here.
> 
> Dan, I was waiting you to save this thread... it became so... normal... thanks for bringing it back on track!
> 
> (I just knew you wouldn't be able to resist him )
Click to expand...

Runnah is pretty much irresistible.


----------



## mmaria

DanOstergren said:


> Runnah is pretty much irresistible.


will you tell me more about runnah when you try him... please 

btw... I find that scar the sexiest thing on you (with or without beard)


----------



## runnah

Calm down everyone! There is plenty of me to go around. :greenpbl:


----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


> Calm down everyone! There is plenty of me to go around. :greenpbl:


 I truly believe that you couldn't handle that... 

now I get to say :greenpbl: (it's my first time to use it... it's so exciting )


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down everyone! There is plenty of me to go around. :greenpbl:
> 
> 
> 
> I truly believe that you couldn't handle that...
> 
> now I get to say :greenpbl: (it's my first time to use it... it's so exciting )
Click to expand...



I am not saying I wouldn't need a nap and some gatorade but I think I could hold my own.


----------



## jeveretts




----------



## mishele

DanOstergren said:


> Earlier this year in New York City I sat for some  portraits for a photographer that I met during my internship, and he  just finished and sent them over to me. This was taken using giant 8x10  film slides and a really crazy looking old camera. You can check out the photographer's work here: www.roybeeson.com/


Dan, this is your hottest picture yet!! :heart: Damn sexy!!!


----------



## LCLimages

Got bored and set up my 6D's WIFI and iPhone remote control.


----------



## mishele

Well, hello there.


----------



## keyseddie

Wow, change your avatar! Great skin, catchlights, lip separation and a come hither look that can only be true. That's all i can see.


----------



## LCLimages

Hello   And thanks :blushing:

I like the shot but not without much nitpicking and internal debate... I don't take any pictures of myself and therefore forget why I get carded for R rated movies when I'm 30.  And then I take a selfie and realize I look like jailbait.


----------



## JustJazzie

LCLimages said:


> Got bored and set up my 6D's WIFI and iPhone remote control.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/o6imoU



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## frommrstomommy

LCLimages said:


> Got bored and set up my 6D's WIFI and iPhone remote control.



gorgeous selfie!


----------



## SnappingShark

I was just playing with my cellphone whizzing around my head - and actually liked the image behind the bright lines.


----------



## johngpt

BrightByNature said:


> I was just playing with my cellphone whizzing around my head - and actually liked the image behind the bright lines.



It's like a lesson in the golden ratio...

That X is really cool.


----------



## cynicaster




----------



## mmaria

...........


----------



## o hey tyler

Not like I post here anymore. 

Lost fifty pounds though since last year.




Swiggity swoot.


----------



## EIngerson

o hey tyler said:


> Not like I post here anymore.
> 
> Lost fifty pounds though since last year.
> 
> View attachment 80303
> 
> Swiggity swoot.



Look at this guy getting all sexy. What's up Tyler?


----------



## runnah

o hey tyler said:


> Not like I post here anymore.  Lost fifty pounds though since last year.  <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=80303"/>  Swiggity swoot.



Saucy gentleman! That gal has whipped you into shape!


----------



## kathyt

o hey tyler said:


> Not like I post here anymore.
> 
> Lost fifty pounds though since last year.
> 
> View attachment 80303
> 
> Swiggity swoot.


That's awesome Tyler.


----------



## gsgary

Sharing a bottle of Vodka in Poland


----------



## runnah

You look very british.


----------



## gsgary

runnah said:


> You look very british.



Very British in Germany/Poland/Slovakia bike tour


----------



## runnah

'ello guv'nah


----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


> 'ello guv'nah


 you don't want to know what you said in my language! lol


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'ello guv'nah
> 
> 
> 
> you don't want to know what you said in my language! lol
Click to expand...


Now I TOTALLY want to know!! :bounce:


----------



## gsgary

runnah said:


> 'ello guv'nah



Thats how they talk in London we don't talk like that


----------



## runnah

gsgary said:


> Thats how they talk in London we don't talk like that



G'day mate?


----------



## gsgary

runnah said:


> G'day mate?



That's bloody Australia


----------



## mishele

gsgary said:


> Sharing a bottle of Vodka in Poland


Sexy *****!!


----------



## kmaz89

HI! pretty new here


----------



## tirediron

gsgary said:


> Sharing a bottle of Vodka in Poland


Huh... you don't _look_ sarcastic...


----------



## gsgary

mishele said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing a bottle of Vodka in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy *****!!
Click to expand...


First time anyone has said that :blushing:


----------



## EIngerson

I'm not just an internet tough guy&#8230;&#8230;...



Batman punch-1 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria

Oyasuminasai Eric-san!


----------



## EIngerson

mmaria said:


> Oyasuminasai Eric-san!



Ohyo Gozaimasu Maria-Ko.


----------



## limr

Here's another broken-up selfie:




rs Broken Selfie by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria

EIngerson said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oyasuminasai Eric-san!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohyo Gozaimasu Maria-Ko.
Click to expand...

 Good morning from this part of the planet  Hope you're having a nice Monday



limr said:


> Here's another broken-up selfie:


 I like your selfies  oh sorry,  you're  selfies


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oyasuminasai Eric-san!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohyo Gozaimasu Maria-Ko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning from this part of the planet  Hope you're having a nice Monday
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another broken-up selfie:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like your selfies  oh sorry,  you're  selfies
Click to expand...


Thank you, clever girl


----------



## runnah

Were'd you get a mirror fence?


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> Were'd you get a mirror fence?



Sculpture garden. Storm King Art Center


----------



## DanOstergren

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were'd you get a mirror fence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sculpture garden. Storm King Art Center
Click to expand...

I love that place!


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were'd you get a mirror fence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sculpture garden. Storm King Art Center
Click to expand...


oh! I thought it was a double exposure.

Ever been here? 

Opus 40 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TWright33




----------



## limr

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were'd you get a mirror fence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sculpture garden. Storm King Art Center
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh! I thought it was a double exposure.
> 
> Ever been here?
> 
> Opus 40 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Nope, but now that I know about it, I want to go! It's an easy day trip from where I live.


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sculpture garden. Storm King Art Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh! I thought it was a double exposure.
> 
> Ever been here?
> 
> Opus 40 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, but now that I know about it, I want to go! It's an easy day trip from where I live.
Click to expand...


Yeah it's near my in-laws. You can visit woodstock afterwards. It's a decent place.

I went there last summer.


FAB_8378 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## keyseddie

I just realized i have the same skin tones as a dead pig. Main squeeze said it's because they are relatives.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## runnah

Which one are you?


----------



## Raj_55555

runnah said:


> Which one are you?


I was about to say "You shouldn't take that tone with Tywin Lannister" and then I noticed your avatar and realized you're Tyrion..


----------



## Msteelio91

Raj_55555 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one are you?
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to say "You shouldn't take that tone with Tywin Lannister" and then I noticed your avatar and realized you're Tyrion..
Click to expand...


Hahahaha some real resemblance there!


----------



## dvjproductions

_MG_4495


----------



## keyseddie

Raj_55555 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one are you?
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to say "You shouldn't take that tone with Tywin Lannister" and then I noticed your avatar and realized you're Tyrion..
Click to expand...

Yeah, and he already killed me once.


----------



## g.a.williams

This was taken for a theatrical appearance a couple of seasons ago. It's the most recent I've got. This looks like a goof place!


----------



## Raj_55555

keyseddie said:


> Yeah, and he already killed me once.


Just stay out of the loo and you'll be fine :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## proberok

hello.


----------



## datluongphoto

new one from vietnam


----------



## johngpt

Cool light.


----------



## johngpt

TWright33 said:


> View attachment 80564


Can't beat that rembrandt lighting...


----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## DeWestelinck

I am this....




AX5A7994 by Neil De Westelinck, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

I can see up your nose!


----------



## DeWestelinck

Braineack said:


> I can see up your nose!




I know.


----------



## johngpt

Braineack said:


> I can see up your nose!


Can you see me now?









Remember, you can pick your friends
and you can pick your nose,
but you can't pick your friend's nose...


----------



## EIngerson

Messing around at the beach today. 



Selfie-1 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## DanOstergren

DeWestelinck said:


> I am this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AX5A7994 by Neil De Westelinck, on Flickr


Oh dear, my heart is all aflutter! What a handsome man and camera! I can't decide which one I like more...   :heart:___:heart:


----------



## olly

that's me)


----------



## runnah

olly said:


> that's me)



Do you work at RBR?


----------



## DeWestelinck

Neil-0003 by Neil De Westelinck, on Flickr


----------



## DanOstergren

DeWestelinck said:


> Neil-0003 by Neil De Westelinck, on Flickr


Please don't stop.


----------



## EIngerson

DeWestelinck said:


> Neil-0003 by Neil De Westelinck, on Flickr



Nice!


----------



## gsgary

Me hard at work constructing 3 roofs by myself on a new crematorium, Rollei XF35 ballanced on the scaffold


----------



## olly

runnah said:


> olly said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you work at RBR?
Click to expand...


No))) and what is it?


----------



## runnah

olly said:


> No))) and what is it?



In your photo, the shirt. Looks like an F1 team shirt.


----------



## olly

runnah said:


> olly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No))) and what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your photo, the shirt. Looks like an F1 team shirt.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you are right, it's F1, but I'm working not in f1)))


----------



## runnah

olly said:


> Yeah, you are right, it's F1, but I'm working not in f1)))



Oh I am a little disappointed as I was hoping to get all sorts of insider information.


----------



## W.Y.Photo

You don't have to tell me how sexy I am. I already know...


----------



## Thatguyjae

Here's me with my 4 year old daughter


----------



## EIngerson

Doing what we do. A quality image from my phone. Lol


----------



## Rosy

EIngerson said:


> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=81944"/>  Doing what we do. A quality image from my phone. Lol



Are you active duty. ..of so what branch?


----------



## EIngerson

Rosy said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/people-photography/81944-post-picture-yourself-image-2166034773.jpg"/>  Doing what we do. A quality image from my phone. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you active duty. ..of so what branch?
Click to expand...


Yup, Active duty Marine.


----------



## Rosy

EIngerson said:


> Yup, Active duty Marine.



Well then you deserve a Thank you for All You Do
You have my respect


----------



## EIngerson

Rosy said:


> Well then you deserve a Thank you for All You Do You have my respect



Thank you very much Rosy. I greatly appreciate that.


----------



## keyseddie

[/QUOTE]Yup, Active duty Marine.[/QUOTE]

Semper Fi, brother.


----------



## EIngerson

Yup, Active duty Marine.[/QUOTE]

Semper Fi, brother.[/QUOTE]

Semper Fi!


----------



## DeWestelinck

Another one, because I like making self-portraits now and then....



Banana-0002 by Neil De Westelinck


----------



## EIngerson

DeWestelinck said:


> Another one, because I like making self-portraits now and then....
> 
> 
> 
> Banana-0002 by Neil De Westelinck



lol, NICE!!!!


----------



## Warhorse

EIngerson said:


> Rosy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/people-photography/81944-post-picture-yourself-image-2166034773.jpg"/> Doing what we do. A quality image from my phone. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you active duty. ..of so what branch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, Active duty Marine.
Click to expand...

OORAH!!


----------



## rexbobcat

Out on an adventure in the Jeep.


----------



## EIngerson

Warhorse said:


> OORAH!!




OOH RAH back!!!!!


----------



## Mach2

Too much of a noob to have any of my own photos to post yet, so I'll steal someone's photo of myself for now. 

Photo credit to Sherwin Herana. He pretty much inspired me to buy a camera. 






_So say we all. _


----------



## Thatguyjae

Mach2 said:


> Too much of a noob to have any of my own photos to post yet, so I'll steal someone's photo of myself for now.
> 
> Photo credit to Sherwin Herana. He pretty much inspired me to buy a camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _So say we all. _



Love the battle star quote [emoji106]


----------



## Mach2

Thatguyjae said:


> Mach2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much of a noob to have any of my own photos to post yet, so I'll steal someone's photo of myself for now.
> 
> Photo credit to Sherwin Herana. He pretty much inspired me to buy a camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _So say we all. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the battle star quote [emoji106]
Click to expand...

Heehee, my tapatalk tagline. Thank ya! XD

_So say we all. _


----------



## Thatguyjae

Mach2 said:


> Thatguyjae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mach2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much of a noob to have any of my own photos to post yet, so I'll steal someone's photo of myself for now.
> 
> Photo credit to Sherwin Herana. He pretty much inspired me to buy a camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _So say we all. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the battle star quote [emoji106]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heehee, my tapatalk tagline. Thank ya! XD
> 
> _So say we all. _
Click to expand...


I just re started the series last week!


----------



## Mach2

Thatguyjae said:


> Mach2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thatguyjae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the battle star quote [emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> Heehee, my tapatalk tagline. Thank ya! XD
> 
> _So say we all. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just re started the series last week!
Click to expand...

I never finished season 4, so I just started a rewatch as well. Finished season one in a day after having my wisdom teeth removed. XD

_So say we all. _


----------



## Thatguyjae

Mach2 said:


> Thatguyjae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mach2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heehee, my tapatalk tagline. Thank ya! XD
> 
> _So say we all. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just re started the series last week!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never finished season 4, so I just started a rewatch as well. Finished season one in a day after having my wisdom teeth removed. XD
> 
> _So say we all. _
Click to expand...


I ran through season 1 as well! And watched all of caprica a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Forkie

A new one from me!  This is now my FB page cover shot 




Self by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria

I've always wanted to know how to do that thing with one eyebrow... but... I'm just not capable to do it

nice pict!


----------



## Forkie

mmaria said:


> I've always wanted to know how to do that thing with one eyebrow... but... I'm just not capable to do it
> 
> nice pict!



It's all in the genes Maria - or something!

You should see what I can do with my &#8364;*£#!  

:lmao:


----------



## EIngerson

Forkie said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to know how to do that thing with one eyebrow... but... I'm just not capable to do it
> 
> nice pict!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all in the genes Maria - or something!
> 
> You should see what I can do with my &#8364;*£#!
> 
> :lmao:
Click to expand...


&#8364;*£#! = unusually small amount of class?


----------



## Forkie

EIngerson said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to know how to do that thing with one eyebrow... but... I'm just not capable to do it
> 
> nice pict!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all in the genes Maria - or something!
> 
> You should see what I can do with my &#8364;*£#!
> 
> :lmao:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> &#8364;*£#! = unusually small amount of class?
Click to expand...


:razz:


----------



## runnah

Was that a dick joke? I thought he was just referring to his country's strange currency.


----------



## Forkie

No it wasn't Runnah.  The symbols represent the letters N, O, S and E.


----------



## limr

Forkie said:


> No it wasn't Runnah.  The symbols represent the letters N, O, S and E.



Ah, the _upper_&#8203; horn.


----------



## mmaria

Oh God... I think I should just stop talking to men...


----------



## Raj_55555

mmaria said:


> Oh God... I think I should just stop talking to men...


Hey!!


----------



## Forkie

mmaria said:


> Oh God... I think I should just stop talking to men...




Haha, noooo!  

I couldn't help myself, it was there on a plate.  If it wasn't me it would have been someone else.  It was a Dad joke.  A passing, fleeting moment of puerility!  Apologies for my rudeness!  

*Sits in the corner and thinks about what he's done*


----------



## mmaria

Raj_55555 said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh God... I think I should just stop talking to men...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!!
Click to expand...

Oh Raj, you know that you shouldn't worry about that :hug::

*correcting myself. I'll talk with a few men


----------



## Raj_55555

mmaria said:


> Oh Raj, you know that you shouldn't worry about that :hug::
> 
> *correcting myself. I'll talk with a few men


You see, that's much better.. you had me worried there for a second! :mrgreen: Lets focus on the good things, like this picture (sooc) of me and Gizmo, 
well, part of him at least :lmao:. Blame my sister for not being a photographer


----------



## EIngerson

mmaria said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh God... I think I should just stop talking to men...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Raj, you know that you shouldn't worry about that :hug::
> 
> *correcting myself. I'll talk with a few men
Click to expand...


Phew&#8230;..for a minute there&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## oldhippy

Myself front and center at a 40 year reunion of hipsters. There they are. In B@W


----------



## keyseddie

Is that early morning hippie camera shake I detect?


----------



## DeWestelinck

And another one:



Neil-0003 by Neil De Westelinck, on Flickr


----------



## nugentch

Shot by my wife with my new Holga 120N.


----------



## mmaria

Raj_55555 said:


> Lets focus on the good things, like this picture (sooc) of me and Gizmo,
> well, part of him at least :lmao:. Blame my sister for not being a photographer



I think you should start taking selfies, you'll have a really cute model  (forgot to tell you (complain), I had to work today, Saturday!!! )




EIngerson said:


> Phew&#8230;..for a minute there&#8230;&#8230;.


 E, you shouldn't worry either, talking to you is a pleasure 


and.... Thanks guys :hug::


----------



## TWright33

Had to get glasses for the first time in my life last week.

I think I like them


----------



## xzyragon

mirrors mean i don't have to point the camera back towards me and feel like I'm taking a selfie



IMG_6029-2 by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria

TWright33 said:


> Had to get glasses for the first time in my life last week.
> 
> I think I like them


:thumbup:


----------



## keyseddie

When I was but a shadow of my present self.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Warhorse

Nice shadow man.


----------



## johngpt

.


----------



## Forkie

Another new one from the weekend:




Self by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

Chilling. In the field at Camp Fuji Japan.


----------



## mishele

EIngerson said:


> View attachment 83037
> 
> Chilling. In the field at Camp Fuji Japan.


This is no good...too much clothes...sorry.


----------



## Rosy

Forkie said:


> Another new one from the weekend:
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/oCLWWR
> Self by Forkie, on Flickr



Forkie...tell how you edited your image,  please


----------



## EIngerson

mishele said:


> This is no good...too much clothes...sorry.








I took my cover off. Does that make it better?


----------



## mmaria

EIngerson said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is no good...too much clothes...sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> I took my cover off. Does that make it better?
Click to expand...

 NO!... and I'm sure she'll agree with me


----------



## Forkie

Rosy said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another new one from the weekend:
> 
> 
> Self by Forkie, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie...tell how you edited your image,  please
Click to expand...


Hey Rosy, sure!  Long post coming up:

The style I used is called the Dragan effect so named after Andrzej Dragan who, I presume, first popularised the workflow.  You can see his work here: Andrzej Dragan PHOTOGRAPHY

This is my original photo:



*1.* The first step was to remove all my blemishes and spots - my face is far from perfect!  I always remove blemishes on a *new, blank layer* using the healing brush, spot removal and clone tools.  I remove any stray hairs at this point too.



*2.* Merged the layers up: *Shift+Alt+Cmd (or CTRL on PC)+E*.  This merges all layers together into a new layer.  I do this after every step.  That way if I change my mind about whatever I've done to it, I can mask it off or delete it altogether.  

Now for shading.  Added a new blank layer above the merged layer just created and filled it with black.  Changed the blend mode of the black layer to "Soft Light", added a mask, inverted the mask and used a brush at 7% opacity to paint the black back in where I wanted to accentuate a shadow.  You can do the same step with white to accentuate highlights too - this is my preferred method of dodging and burning.

After dodging and burning, I merged up again: *Shift+Alt+Cmd (or CTRL on PC)+E*.  Now I added a Camera Raw Filter (only available on Photoshop CC).  In camera raw, I pushed the Clarity slider to the max, and gave the contrast a hefty boost and pushed the shadows slider about 3/4 of the way up and the saturation to 0% so it was desaturated. I hit OK, and now my layer is a very contrasty black and white.  Changed the blend mode of that layer to "Luminosity".  The contrast stays, but the colour shows through from the layer underneath.  



Added a mask to the layer and inverted it.  Using the brsh tool at 7% again, I painted it back in using a "T" shape over the eyes, nose and mouth.  This makes the eyes, nose and mouth "pop" from the rest of the face.



*4.* Merged up again.  Adjusted the colour.  I like to use the "Match Colour" tool under _Image>Adjustments>Match Colour_ to fix my colour.  It's non-traditional, but it does what I want it to do.  It only works on a layer with pixels in it, so always merge up before using it.  I pushed up the Luminosity a bit, and pushed the colour intensity right up to the max, then check the "Neutralize" checkbox and push the "Fade" slider up to max, then gradually bring it down again until happy with the colouring using the Preview on/off checkbox to check it.

Once done, I liked it, but it was a bit colourful, so I brought the Vibrance down a smidge and reduces the reds using the "Colour Balance" adjustment.



*5.* Merged up again.  I didn't like that the right hand side of my hair stuck out more than the other side, so I used the Liquifier to push it back.



*6. *Merged up again.  Skin Smoothing.  Added a "Surface Blur" to the image and adjust the radius and threshold sliders until the skin looked smooth, but the eyes, nostrils and lips were more or less unaffected.  Hit ok, then added a mask to the layer, inverted that mask and again with the brush tool at 7%, I painted the smoothing back in around the skin, avoiding the hair, eyes, nose and mouth.  The trick here is to stop before it starts looking like it did before you masked it off.



*7.* Dragan effect:  Merged the layers up yet again.  Added a Camera Raw Filter and pushed the clarity to the max, pushed up the contrast, opened up the shadows and knocked the highlights right out.  Once happy with the contrast of the image, making sure I can see pores and hairs and I can see detail in the shadows and highlights, I reduced the Vibrance of the image to dull the colours.  About 3/4 of the way down the slider seemed to work.  I hit OK.  I then reduced the opacity of that layer until there was a nice balance between the colours below and the dull/contrast of the "Dragan" layer.



*8.* Merged up. Pushed the saturation, brightness and contrast of the whole image, merged those 4 layers together into one and added a mask and inverted it.  And using my favourite brush tool at 7%, I painted it back into the irises of the eyes.



*9.* No merge for this one. Added a blank layer and added a black gradient on each side of the image and changed the blend mode to soft light, then added a mask and brushed out (at 100% opacity) where the gradient had bled onto my face.



*To be Continued...*


----------



## Forkie

*Continued...

**10. *Merged up.  Added an "Iris Blur" (I think maybe only available in Photoshop CC) to give the impression of a shallower DOF as I don't own an ND filter so couldn't open up my aperture wide enough to give me a real shallow DOF.



11. Merged up one final time.  Changed the layer blend mode to "Hard Light" and added a "High Pass" filter.  Adjusted the radius slider so I could just see the outlines of the detail in my eyes and hit ok.

DONE!



Hope this helped out a few people who like this style.  It's also a good exercise in using layers and masks - which are the key to Photoshop.  Once you've nailed them and how important it is to use a new layer for every edit and always mask, never delete, you can do anything in Photoshop.

Enjoy!


----------



## EIngerson

mmaria said:


> NO!... and I'm sure she'll agree with me



I AM NOT A PIECE OF MEAT!!!!!!!   Lol


----------



## runnah

EIngerson said:


> I AM NOT A PIECE OF MEAT!!!!!!!   Lol




Now you gun don and did it.

It's best to just roll over and let it happen.


----------



## mmaria

EIngerson said:


> I AM NOT A PIECE OF MEAT!!!!!!!


 oh yes you are! and you're enjoying it


----------



## runnah

My my, well I guess the ladies love the guys with big...guns.


----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


> My my, well I guess the ladies love the guys with big...guns.


not talking to you too


----------



## pthrift

Forkie should make a separate thread for that tutorial...its really good but going to get lost here in this thread

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4. probably at work.


----------



## EIngerson

mmaria said:


> oh yes you are! and you're enjoying it



Maybe just a little. Lol


----------



## EIngerson

runnah said:


> Now you gun don and did it.  It's best to just roll over and let it happen.



My bad. Such a rookie move....... I knew better......


----------



## mmaria

EIngerson said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes you are! and you're enjoying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe just a little. Lol
Click to expand...


please don't lie... you're enjoying a lot

now... go and take another selfie or two


----------



## mishele

mmaria said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes you are! and you're enjoying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe just a little. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please don't lie...
> 
> now... go and take another selfie or two
Click to expand...


mmaria is fired up today!! hehe


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> My my, well I guess the ladies love the guys with big...guns.
> 
> 
> 
> not talking to you too
Click to expand...


Guns refer to muscles.
:er:


----------



## Forkie

pthrift said:


> Forkie should make a separate thread for that tutorial...its really good but going to get lost here in this thread
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4. probably at work.



Not sure I want to write it all out again, but if a few people want to use it, I'll copy and paste it into a new thread  

Glad you like it!


----------



## mmaria

runnah, hm, funny, hm


----------



## pthrift

Forkie said:


> pthrift said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie should make a separate thread for that tutorial...its really good but going to get lost here in this thread
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4. probably at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I want to write it all out again, but if a few people want to use it, I'll copy and paste it into a new thread
> 
> Glad you like it!
Click to expand...

I know I would....

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4. probably at work.


----------



## Forkie

I've made a thread for my tutorial in _*Beyond The Basics*_, here:  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/368011-dragan-effect-tutorial.html#post3307059


----------



## Rosy

Forkie said:


> I've made a thread for my tutorial in Beyond The Basics, here:  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/368011-dragan-effect-tutorial.html#post3307059



Thanks Forkie.


----------



## bc_steve

rescued an injured horned owl by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

There are some boring times in the field. Lol let me take a selfie.....


----------



## mishele

EIngerson said:


> There are some boring times in the field. Lol let me take a selfie.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83229



I paid for that damn selfie!! I should at least be able to suggest less clothing!!


----------



## EIngerson

mishele said:


> I paid for that damn selfie!! I should at least be able to suggest less clothing!!



I tried one with less clothing. It revealed how cold it was here so I refrained from posting that photo.


----------



## mishele

EIngerson said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I paid for that damn selfie!! I should at least be able to suggest less clothing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried one with less clothing. It revealed how cold it was here so I refrained from posting that photo.
Click to expand...


Feel free to contact me...
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/43087.html


----------



## EIngerson

mishele said:


> Feel free to contact me... http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/43087.html




I love your determination. Lol


----------



## mishele

EIngerson said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to contact me... http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/43087.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your determination. Lol
Click to expand...

You know, just in case you needed help.


----------



## EIngerson

mishele said:


> You know, just in case you needed help.




I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Josh66

2014082401 by J E, on Flickr

I'm getting fat, lol.


----------



## mmaria

bc_steve said:


> rescued an injured horned owl by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


Not sure how I missed this... must be because of Mishele and Eric...   anyway...

Great picture! 

... and I'm glad there are more good looking guys on TPF!


----------



## bc_steve

Thank you


----------



## mmaria

bc_steve said:


> Thank you


 Not sure what part of my comment you're thanking me for, "great picture" part or the other one where I'm saying you're a good looking guy?

In either case, you're more than welcome


----------



## a_auger

Here's me last winter, taken by my girlfriend. One of the few candids that I'm good with sharing. I'm not nearly as photogenic as I'd like to be!


----------



## EIngerson

Deer hunting in Japan. Lol I actually spent about 30 minutes with a doe and two fawns. Very cool morning.


----------



## astroNikon

I was going to make a thread titled "I am not an axe murderer, I am a soccer coach" because I came across my soccer profile picture and I looked like I'm an axe murderer.  So I did a quickie selfie and ended up with this ...  fyi, I coach an all girls team thus the pink/yellow ball.


----------



## Braineack

hey not bad!

I was fooling with the lights outside:




Outdoor Selfie by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## runnah

Braineack said:


> hey not bad!  I was fooling with the lights outside:   Outdoor Selfie by The Braineack, on Flickr



Good job, you don't look as axe murderish as before.


----------



## frommrstomommy




----------



## Warhorse

Nice family portrait.


----------



## mmaria

I think I'm currently on the best vacation I've ever been... The temperature of the sea is great, the weather is fine... however, it's night here and it's raining, so I logged in to check tpf 

Here's a phone snap from last night. Don't judge! I'm trying to be comfortable in front of the camera


----------



## frommrstomommy

mmaria said:


> I think I'm currently on the best vacation I've ever been... The temperature of the sea is great, the weather is fine... however, it's night here and it's raining, so I logged in to check tpf
> 
> Here's a phone snap from last night. Don't judge! I'm trying to be comfortable in front of the camera



Jealous!! My husband just came back from a training trip near the ocean. We're praying for orders close to a coast soon! Lol


----------



## EIngerson

mmaria said:


> I think I'm currently on the best vacation I've ever been... The temperature of the sea is great, the weather is fine... however, it's night here and it's raining, so I logged in to check tpf   Here's a phone snap from last night. Don't judge! I'm trying to be comfortable in front of the camera  <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=83643"/>



Very nice!!! Have a great vacation Maria.


----------



## Thatguyjae

Cell phone shot on a rainy day. Me and my daughter and nephew 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snerd

mmaria said:


> I think I'm currently on the best vacation I've ever been... The temperature of the sea is great, the weather is fine... however, it's night here and it's raining, so I logged in to check tpf
> 
> Here's a phone snap from last night. Don't judge! I'm trying to be comfortable in front of the camera
> 
> View attachment 83643



You don't need to be comfortable when you're that hot! Hubba hubba!!


----------



## Raj_55555

mmaria said:


> I think I'm currently on the best vacation I've ever been... The temperature of the sea is great, the weather is fine... however, it's night here and it's raining, so I logged in to check tpf
> 
> Here's a phone snap from last night. Don't judge! I'm trying to be comfortable in front of the camera



Oh, I'm judging all right! :mrgreen:


----------



## DaPOPO

I am the team leader for our Honor Guard and have been lobbying for new Honor Guard Uniforms. This is me in my backyard wearing what we decided on. The tunic is the Marine Corps Dress Blues with blue instead of red piping...


----------



## frommrstomommy

^^ well, dress blues ARE the best.. sorry haha.. but that looks great! do we get to see the old uniform? lol


----------



## Dinardy

A few weeks ago I ran up to base camp at Mt. Rainier, conditioning for an eventual summit. This was at about 9,250ft above sea level, my brother took the photo...


----------



## mmaria

frommrstomommy said:


> Jealous!! My husband just came back from a training trip near the ocean. We're praying for orders close to a coast soon! Lol


 hope those orders will come soon 



EIngerson said:


> Very nice!!! Have a great vacation Maria.


 Does that mean that you'll teach me how to enjoy in taking selfies? 



snerd said:


> You don't need to be comfortable when you're that hot! Hubba hubba!!


 You really know what every woman wants to hear from a man 



Raj_55555 said:


> Oh, I'm judging all right! :mrgreen:


it's all ok when you say it that way! 

back from vacation... sorry for taking me so long to reply   and thank you guys I appreciate it :hug::


----------



## Raj_55555

mmaria said:


> back from vacation... sorry for taking me so long to reply


You can always make up for it with a few more photographs you know!! :mrgreen:


----------



## mmaria

Raj_55555 said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> back from vacation... sorry for taking me so long to reply
> 
> 
> 
> You can always make up for it with a few more photographs you know!! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


oh... these few are more than enough


----------



## mishele

mmaria said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> back from vacation... sorry for taking me so long to reply
> 
> 
> 
> You can always make up for it with a few more photographs you know!! :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh... these few are more than enough
Click to expand...


I disagree! MORE!! I need my Maria fix!!


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> I disagree! MORE!! I need my Maria fix!!


 missed you


----------



## mishele

mmaria said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree! MORE!! I need my Maria fix!!
> 
> 
> 
> missed you
Click to expand...


Hi, sweetheart!!! I miss you, too. :heart::heart:


----------



## mmaria

Damn! Now I need to take a picture of myself waving back at you!


----------



## mishele

mmaria said:


> Damn! Now I need to take a picture of myself waving back at you!


With less clothes on, please.


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> With less clothes on, please.


 you first


----------



## mishele

mmaria said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> With less clothes on, please.
> 
> 
> 
> you first
Click to expand...


Look at Sean liking all the posts!! He wants to see a show...lol


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> With less clothes on, please.
> 
> 
> 
> you first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at Sean liking all the posts!! He wants see a show...lol
Click to expand...


Sometimes it better to sit back and let things happen...


----------



## snerd

I think both of you are too chicken. Cluck cluck!!!!


----------



## runnah

snerd said:


> I think both of you are too chicken. Cluck cluck!!!!




Duuude, you're ruining it. Keep the drinks topped off and just let it happen...


----------



## Vince.1551

Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warhorse




----------



## EIngerson

EIngerson said:


> Very nice!!! Have a great vacation Maria.


 Does that mean that you'll teach me how to enjoy in taking selfies? 



snerd said:


> Ummmmm..YES!!!!


----------



## EIngerson

mishele said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree! MORE!! I need my Maria fix!!
> 
> 
> 
> missed you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi, sweetheart!!! I miss you, too. :heart::heart:
Click to expand...


I am disappointed&#8230;&#8230;. (pours another drink&#8230;..) 




You're welcome Runnah.


----------



## mishele

EIngerson said:


> I am disappointed&hellip;&hellip;. (pours another drink&hellip;..)
> 
> You're welcome Runnah.



Bahaha! Bastard!  LOL


----------



## runnah

Boy its getting hot in here, lets all take off our shirts.


----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


> Boy its getting hot in here, lets all take off our shirts.


partying without me? 

... it's ok... I love to watch


----------



## frommrstomommy

just pretend those are fritos and that's me right now.


----------



## Elie




----------



## EIngerson

Visited Hiroshima between trips to Mount Fuji and Indonesia. Behind me is the only building that remained standing from the bomb. Quite a humbling visit. 



Me at Hiroshima by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria

oh... you're such a show off E... but I still rike you


----------



## mishele

Elie said:


>



Well, lookie here! We have a new player on the market. 
How you doin?


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> Well, lookie here! We have a new player on the market.
> How you doin?


 be gentle with him for a start, don't scare him away!


----------



## mishele

mmaria said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, lookie here! We have a new player on the market.
> How you doin?
> 
> 
> 
> be gentle with him for a start, don't scare him away!
Click to expand...

Yes, Mistress. :heart:


----------



## Elie

Haha! I'm fine, what about you?


----------



## mishele

Elie said:


> Haha! I'm fine, what about you?


I'm better now that you're here.


----------



## Elie

mishele said:


> Elie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I'm fine, what about you?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm better now that you're here.
Click to expand...


Looks like you fell for my natural French charm!


----------



## EIngerson

mmaria said:


> oh... you're such a show off E... but I still rike you



Awwww, you're making me blush Maria.


----------



## EIngerson

mmaria said:


> oh... you're such a show off E... but I still rike you



Awww, thanks Maria. You're making me blush.


----------



## bogeyguy




----------



## mmaria

EIngerson said:


> Awww, thanks Maria. You're making me blush.


awww E... I could make you blush even more 

... just saying


----------



## EIngerson

Oh my…..lol


----------



## johngpt

So I was gone for a couple weeks on holiday, and now that I'm back, I find that TPF's look has changed again.

Anyone know of a way to change back to the previous format, or at least eliminate the junk that creates a column on the far right?


----------



## Gary A.

Moi


----------



## limr

johngpt said:


> So I was gone for a couple weeks on holiday, and now that I'm back, I find that TPF's look has changed again.
> 
> Anyone know of a way to change back to the previous format, or at least eliminate the junk that creates a column on the far right?



John, check out this thread: Official upgrade issue thread! | Photography Forum

Nope, there's no way to go back, and I can't remember if we are stuck with the right-hand side column or not, or if there's at least a way to change what you see it that column. There are still a few bugs to work out apparently. In general, some things are easier to do now than in the old format, while other things are are a little less convenient. I'm kinda getting used to it.


----------



## johngpt

limr said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I was gone for a couple weeks on holiday, and now that I'm back, I find that TPF's look has changed again.
> 
> Anyone know of a way to change back to the previous format, or at least eliminate the junk that creates a column on the far right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John, check out this thread: Official upgrade issue thread! | Photography Forum
> 
> Nope, there's no way to go back, and I can't remember if we are stuck with the right-hand side column or not, or if there's at least a way to change what you see it that column. There are still a few bugs to work out apparently. In general, some things are easier to do now than in the old format, while other things are are a little less convenient. I'm kinda getting used to it.
Click to expand...

Thanks Leonore. I suppose I'll become accustomed. I'll check out that link you provided. Thank you!


----------



## Dinardy




----------



## Braineack

Bathroom Selfie by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

After a hot, long hike around Sunset Crater, AZ earlier this month.









.


----------



## BillM

That's me wearing the red tie, we were at my nieces wedding on July 4th. Is getting married during a hurricane good luck ????


----------



## limr

johngpt said:


> After a hot, long hike around Sunset Crater, AZ earlier this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



What a cool sky! And I'm diggin' the hat, too  Looks good!


----------



## johngpt

The hat gets a lot of "likes!"


----------



## mmaria

johngpt said:


> The hat gets a lot of "likes!"


here's one more 




I haven't seen this thread for a while.... we need some pictures here!


----------



## bigj121

Just me


----------



## johngpt

.


----------



## rexbobcat

I guess now that I'm part of the workforce I need a professional-ish headshot.


----------



## chimopaul

OK, my turn.  A quick selfie from this weekend.


----------



## DanOstergren

So, I got my hair cut...


----------



## Mr.Photo

Here's a self portrait I did of my Siberian Husky Tundra, and I.  The dog is most certainly the better looking one in this photo.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs

DanOstergren said:


> So, I got my hair cut...


Oh wow.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs

I read in one of your other posts that you dyed it teal but I thought I just must have misunderstood. 

So, why the change?


----------



## DanOstergren

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I read in one of your other posts that you dyed it teal but I thought I just must have misunderstood.
> 
> So, why the change?


----------



## Warhorse

Looks like "High" fashion, very becoming.


----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## DanOstergren

Warhorse said:


> Looks like "High" fashion, very becoming.


If you're insinuating that I'm high... then you would be correct.


----------



## Warhorse

DanOstergren said:


> Warhorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like "High" fashion, very becoming.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're insinuating that I'm high... then you would be correct.
Click to expand...

I was actually referring to the "look it up" shot, but now that you mention it, I'm not surprised.


----------



## feg94

Here's me in Austria earlier this summer...


----------



## snerd

feg94 said:


> Here's me in Austria earlier this summer...


Cuter than a bug's ear!


----------



## Rick50

With Sister:


----------



## TiffanyW

The ole classic 20 year old girl selfie.


----------



## Malinku

Don't know why Hi was written on the side of a building. but it was a good place for a picture


----------



## mmaria

I'm asking people/strangers to be comfortable in front of the camera when shooting them, but at the same time, I'm not comfortable at all. So... I decided to snap selfies all the time 

last week, after the conference, bathroom in the hotel


----------



## runnah

I actually do work occasionally.


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> I actually do work occasionally.
> View attachment 86724


That's just your Halloween costume.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


>




awwww


----------



## TheStunch

actual photo from my website lol


----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


> I actually do work occasionally.


 you just photoshopped that background


----------



## mishele

TheStunch said:


> actual photo from my website lol


Cool sunglasses, bro!


----------



## snowbear

TheStunch said:


> actual photo from my website lol



I like your hat.


----------



## TheStunch

thanks, they're prescription


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually do work occasionally.
> View attachment 86724
> 
> 
> 
> That's just your Halloween costume.
Click to expand...


I joined a Village People cover band.


----------



## Raj_55555

mmaria said:


> I'm asking people/strangers to be comfortable in front of the camera when shooting them, but at the same time, I'm not comfortable at all. So... I decided to snap selfies all the time
> 
> last week, after the conference, bathroom in the hotel
> 
> View attachment 86720


 
Well lookie here! It's good for us that you've stopped being camera shy..


----------



## mmaria

Raj_55555 said:


> Well lookie here! It's good for us that you've stopped being camera shy..


 I didn't stop being camera shy, it's not that easy, but I'm doing it finally


----------



## johngpt

Me, when my sister was born. A little bit ago...


----------



## Raj_55555

I visited the Race course today, and came to know victory vibes recently passed away!! She was the fastest runner they had.. Not happy to say the least but I have some great memories from back then, this was one of those!!


----------



## snerd

Oh my!!



 
Graduation, 1973. 





 
The catch of the day?! Or the bait?! Probably a year or so later.

Hmmmmmm............ can't remember if I've posted these before! Oh well..................... who could get enough of me?!?!



.............


----------



## mmaria

Raj_55555 said:


> I visited the Race course today, and came to know victory vibes recently passed away!! She was the fastest runner they had.. Not happy to say the least but I have some great memories from back then, this was one of those!!


looking good there Raj! 

(and yes, you're the best looking guy there )


----------



## mmaria

snerd said:


> Oh my!!
> 
> The catch of the day?! Or the bait?! Probably a year or so later.
> 
> Hmmmmmm............ can't remember if I've posted these before! Oh well..................... who could get enough of me?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> .............


funny, like, agree

you call that a fish!!?


----------



## EIngerson

Maria, would it be wrong of me to say I like your new profile pic? I mean……It kind of makes me feel warm and tingly.


----------



## mmaria

EIngerson said:


> Maria, would it be wrong of me to say I like your new profile pic? I mean……It kind of makes me feel warm and tingly.


How could that be wrong then!? 

...and I understand... I'm enjoying also


----------



## Braineack

taking more selfies:




Just Another Selfie by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie

Another new one for me, too!




Self by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## Heather Koch

So... Went back a few pages and theres some pretty chatty people in here, so decided to scrounge up a photo of me, not a selfie or for that matter, picture of myself person.  So here is one from this summer...

I would be the shorter one of the two...




10488158_712909842095951_1564817728650425857_n by heather.koch43, on Flickr


----------



## shmne




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> Another new one for me, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self by Forkie, on Flickr


you were gone for a while.... and now I can't remember am I talking to you or not? hmmmmm....

if we're talking, I like your selfies
if we aren't talking, I still like your selfies but I'm not going to tell you that or hit the like button

and... give me that shirt, it looks so cozy, must have it!


----------



## mmaria

oldhippy said:


> View attachment 87914


Ed that's a great selfie!

love it


----------



## Forkie

mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another new one for me, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self by Forkie, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> you were gone for a while.... and now I can't remember am I talking to you or not? hmmmmm....
> 
> if we're talking, I like your selfies
> if we aren't talking, I still like your selfies but I'm not going to tell you that or hit the like button
> 
> and... give me that shirt, it looks so cozy, must have it!
Click to expand...


We are always talking, Maria.  Always talking, and the world is a better place for it 

I'm glad you like my selfies.  But I'm not sure if I like yours.  I think you need to post some more to help me decide.


----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> We are always talking, Maria.  Always talking, and the world is a better place for it


 yup, it really is



> I'm glad you like my selfies.  But I'm not sure if I like yours.  I think you need to post some more to help me decide.


send me that shirt and I'll take a selfie


----------



## mishele

Forkie said:


> Another new one for me, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self by Forkie, on Flickr


Well hello there. 
How you doin?


----------



## Forkie

mishele said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another new one for me, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self by Forkie, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Well hello there.
> How you doin?
Click to expand...


----------



## Forkie

mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are always talking, Maria.  Always talking, and the world is a better place for it
> 
> 
> 
> yup, it really is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you like my selfies.  But I'm not sure if I like yours.  I think you need to post some more to help me decide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> send me that shirt and I'll take a selfie
Click to expand...


But then what will I do without my shirt?


----------



## mishele

Forkie said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another new one for me, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self by Forkie, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Well hello there.
> How you doin?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


lol You just made my morning!


----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> But then what will I do without my shirt?


 take another selfie


----------



## grandpawrichard

This is a fairly recent photo of me that my wife took. We were on a "Photo Taking Vacation" in the San Juan Islands of Washington State.





Here is a more recent photo she took of me while we were out on a day photo taking trip:






Dick


----------



## DanOstergren

Forkie said:


> Another new one for me, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self by Forkie, on Flickr


Just shut your mouth and get in my bed already.


----------



## mishele

DanOstergren said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another new one for me, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self by Forkie, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Just shut your mouth and get in my bed already.
Click to expand...

Dan, we're all friends here. Please remember to share.


----------



## Forkie

Sharing is caring.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## johngpt

like bacon?


.


----------



## EIngerson

TBT. I'm on the right. This was the morning of 9-11-2001. 11 Days later we were on ship heading to Afghanistan. Just reminiscing today. 




TBT by Umin Chu, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria

EIngerson said:


> TBT. I'm on the right. This was the morning of 9-11-2001. 11 Days later we were on ship heading to Afghanistan. Just reminiscing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBT by Umin Chu, on Flickr


don't get me wrong but there are just too many distractions in this photo...

sorry E, me no likey, but Mish will certainly like it, so it's all good for you 


hi


----------



## EIngerson

mmaria said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> TBT. I'm on the right. This was the morning of 9-11-2001. 11 Days later we were on ship heading to Afghanistan. Just reminiscing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBT by Umin Chu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> don't get me wrong but there are just too many distractions in this photo...
> 
> sorry E, me no likey, but Mish will certainly like it, so it's all good for you
> 
> 
> hi
Click to expand...



It's okay. Can't win them all. lol. Hi back.


----------



## EIngerson

Got the Marines together for the Eli Young band visit. Cool day today.




Me and the boys-1 by Umin Chu, on Flickr




ROCK ON!-1 by Umin Chu, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria

EIngerson said:


> Got the Marines together for the Eli Young band visit. Cool day today.


nice try E


----------



## EIngerson

Ohhhhh, playing hard to get now. lol


----------



## mmaria

EIngerson said:


> Ohhhhh, playing hard to get now. lol


I just know you can do this much, much better


----------



## zach_original

Been on this forum for about two months now and haven't posted to this thread yet, so here ya go TPF! My friend was able to snap this right after I crossed a river while I was backpacking two weeks ago.


----------



## Gary A.

EIngerson said:


> TBT. I'm on the right. This was the morning of 9-11-2001. 11 Days later we were on ship heading to Afghanistan. Just reminiscing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBT by Umin Chu, on Flickr


Semper Fidelis.


----------



## EIngerson

Gary A. said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> TBT. I'm on the right. This was the morning of 9-11-2001. 11 Days later we were on ship heading to Afghanistan. Just reminiscing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBT by Umin Chu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Semper Fidelis.
Click to expand...



Semper Fi Gary.


----------



## EIngerson

For a 5 day B&W challenge i'm taking part in. today is day 3.





B&amp;W 3-1 by Umin Chu, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria

EIngerson said:


> For a 5 day B&W challenge i'm taking part in. today is day 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B&amp;W 3-1 by Umin Chu, on Flickr


why helloooo there!


----------



## gsgary

Trying it out for size


----------



## mmaria

gsgary said:


> Trying it out for size


wow 

It fits perfectly!


----------



## gsgary

mmaria said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying it out for size
> 
> 
> 
> wow
> 
> It fits perfectly!
Click to expand...

I'm doing all the joinery on a new crematorium and they are testing out the oven tomorrow


----------



## EIngerson

mmaria said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a 5 day B&W challenge i'm taking part in. today is day 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B&amp;W 3-1 by Umin Chu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> why helloooo there!
Click to expand...



Hello back.


----------



## Msteelio91

The gf and I for Halloween, cheap selfie haha


----------



## Forkie

Sooooo, I bought myself some new lights and a tri-flector!

I'm skint for the rest of the month, but what the hell!




Self.  Again. by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## limr

So skint you can't afford a working photo link!


----------



## Forkie

limr said:


> So skint you can't afford a working photo link!


Fixed!


----------



## EIngerson

I got busted shooting the Championship game last night.


----------



## SCraig




----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> I'm skint for the rest of the month, but what the hell!





limr said:


> So skint you can't afford a working photo link!


somehow I expected he couldn't afford the shirt also... 

we need some "man without their shirt on" pictures in this thread!


----------



## mmaria

EIngerson said:


> I got busted shooting the Championship game last night.
> 
> View attachment 89019


well E.....

this is just.... hm....

sexy!


thank you


----------



## EIngerson

mmaria said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got busted shooting the Championship game last night.
> 
> View attachment 89019
> 
> 
> 
> well E.....
> 
> this is just.... hm....
> 
> sexy!
> 
> 
> thank you
Click to expand...



Well, thank you very much. But…..it's only an F4. lol


----------



## mmaria

EIngerson said:


> . But…..it's only an F4. lol


F4 is not "only", every real woman/photographer would tell you that

... and I didn't even notice the equipment, I was looking at the guy behind it.

He just seems very...... capable


----------



## DanOstergren

mmaria said:


> we need some "man without their shirt on" pictures in this thread!


I'll do you one better with some man on man instead.

Because my beard brings all the boys to the yard.


----------



## ronlane

Half way through no-shave November.


----------



## mmaria

DanOstergren said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> we need some "man without their shirt on" pictures in this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do you one better with some man on man instead.
> 
> Because my beard brings all the boys to the yard.
Click to expand...


Highly disturbing!!!!




lemme watch


----------



## mishele

***Geek Alert****
I'm playing me some CoD!!!


----------



## astroNikon

I missed focus ... but sometimes it's hard to do early in the morning after exercising .. my remote in my left hand.


----------



## Raj_55555

That look sent a chill through my spine! Honestly, you look like you'll murder the next person you see! 
Cool bike!


----------



## astroNikon

Raj_55555 said:


> That look sent a chill through my spine! Honestly, you look like you'll murder the next person you see!
> Cool bike!


Yeah, the smilie expression just didn't do the pic justice.  I had multiple ones, that was the best I think.


----------



## runnah

Oh a road hogger!


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> ***Geek Alert****
> I'm playing me some CoD!!!


just leave that joystick and come play me


----------



## mishele

Haha! With pleasure, my dear!!


----------



## ronlane

mmaria said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***Geek Alert****
> I'm playing me some CoD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just leave that joystick and come play me
Click to expand...




mishele said:


> Haha! With pleasure, my dear!!


----------



## limr

Took a selfie at the trail head before yesterday's hike. That trail symbol is for the Appalachian Trail, which runs very close to where I live. Part of it is even in my town, a 5-minute drive from my house.


----------



## cynicaster

'Tis the season


----------



## EIngerson

A little black Friday skating.




Skating-1-2 by うみんちゅ【海人】, on Flickr


----------



## 90foxbox

cynicaster said:


> 'Tis the season
> 
> View attachment 89760



That's pretty awesome.



Here's a selfie I took the other night.




RIPPIN SELFIES by Mikel Novack, on Flickr


----------



## jaomul

triplets drinking by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## TheFantasticG

On my way to work via free helicopter ride eight days ago


Sent from my iPhone using Telekenisisisisis


----------



## bribrius




----------



## James Baranski




----------



## Raj_55555

bribrius said:


> View attachment 91457


Dropped a penny?


----------



## bribrius

Raj_55555 said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91457
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped a penny?
Click to expand...

trying to line up a shot with my cigarettes and car keys holding the lens up.


----------



## runnah

I was going to say you had too much Alan's.


----------



## bribrius

runnah said:


> I was going to say you had too much Alan's.


makes you wonder what all those people that walk and drive by are thinking when they see you shoot. Probably thought I was a drunk crazy person..


----------



## runnah

bribrius said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say you had too much Alan's.
> 
> 
> 
> makes you wonder what all those people that walk and drive by are thinking when they see you shoot. Probably thought I was a drunk crazy person..
Click to expand...


They probably thought "Oh its a normal night in Biddo."


----------



## bribrius

runnah said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say you had too much Alan's.
> 
> 
> 
> makes you wonder what all those people that walk and drive by are thinking when they see you shoot. Probably thought I was a drunk crazy person..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They probably thought "Oh its a normal night in Biddo."
Click to expand...

wrong city. But yeah I get ya..


----------



## mingxuan

it is me, in Beijing China


----------



## kathyt

This is all I do now....drive....work, drive, study....repeat. I think there will be an end in sight somewhere. I hope.  Hi, my name is Kathy. I will be your nurse today. Today's specials are Fentanyl, with a side of 10 ml flush so it with hit you like a ton of bricks extremely fast,  Morphine, Norco, or Dilaudid if you are really nice to your nurse. If you are a prick, I am very close to the doctors, and Tylenol will be ordered faster than you can push your call light. (60 times)  Love, your friendly nurse.


----------



## Designer

Me in my bathroom project.  Light from the room below.

Unfortunately, the frown is permanent.  Angry resting face.  No offense.

I used my green speedlight accessory because the lighting below is fluorescent, but unfortunately the room lights did not light the window frame very much at all, so the green tint is primarily from the flash.  Did I learn anything from this?  Yes.


----------



## John_Olexa

Not sure if I've participated or not. About the only one I have of myself. Taken in July I think.


----------



## Benjo255




----------



## Victor Utama

Bought a set of monolight but havent had enough time to play / practice using it.
So yesterday i decided to use myself as my own guinea pig. I set up one of the monolights, put my camera on a tripod and hooked up my remote shutter on it.
Position myself on a chair then start taking photos of myself. Attached is one of them. Hahaha.
Feel free to give some feedback! I'm learning portraits.


----------



## Benjo255

Victor Utama said:


> Feel free to give some feedback! I'm learning portraits.


I would try B/W with red filter.


----------



## Braineack

just a wedding guest.


----------



## BillM

I think she doubts your claim as to it's "size"


----------



## EIngerson

DanOstergren said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> we need some "man without their shirt on" pictures in this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do you one better with some man on man instead.
> 
> Because my beard brings all the boys to the yard.
Click to expand...


This photo makes me EXTREMELY uncomfortable. Smiley face polka dots and tattoos….???  Really??? lol


----------



## DanOstergren

EIngerson said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> we need some "man without their shirt on" pictures in this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do you one better with some man on man instead.
> 
> Because my beard brings all the boys to the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This photo makes me EXTREMELY uncomfortable. Smiley face polka dots and tattoos….???  Really??? lol
Click to expand...

I was born this way baby!


----------



## EIngerson

DanOstergren said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> we need some "man without their shirt on" pictures in this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do you one better with some man on man instead.
> 
> Because my beard brings all the boys to the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This photo makes me EXTREMELY uncomfortable. Smiley face polka dots and tattoos….???  Really??? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was born this way baby!
Click to expand...


Just be you brother. That makes you cool.


----------



## mmaria

kathyt said:


> View attachment 91605


We soo need a nurse around here! 

and... we missed you 
and... we need more girls here 
and...


----------



## mmaria

Designer said:


> View attachment 91606


J, I love the picture, colors, frown and everything


----------



## MOREGONE

Finally completed my Selfie 365 Project!!


----------



## Victor Utama

Benjo255 said:


> Victor Utama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to give some feedback! I'm learning portraits.
> 
> 
> 
> I would try B/W with red filter.
Click to expand...

Will do!


----------



## snerd

mmaria said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91606
> 
> 
> 
> J, I love the picture, colors, frown and everything
Click to expand...

LOL!! I was gonna ask him if it would kill him to smile!!!


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Designer

snerd said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91606
> 
> 
> 
> J, I love the picture, colors, frown and everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!! I was gonna ask him if it would kill him to smile!!!
Click to expand...

Heh, heh.  Even when I think I'm smiling, my mouth is still not smiling.


----------



## EIngerson

Playing with strobes and taking selfies. Had a cool time at a meet up today. Would have liked to have had some flash gels but mail is slow. oh well.

This one took 2 speed lights, a Canon and a camera nerd.




Beach Selfie-1 by うみんちゅ【海人】, on Flickr


----------



## Geaux

Fisheye Strobist Selfie by NOLA_2T, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

Well, I was at it again. This one is from a selfie meet up a bunch of us did here in Japan. Just a bunch of photographers getting together to make fun of ourselves. lol. 





Another selfie by うみんちゅ【海人】, on Flickr


----------



## Warhorse

Nice lighting Master Gunny.


----------



## EIngerson

Thanks and Semper Fi.


----------



## Forkie

Gosh, another picture of myself....  It's as if we'd rather be in front of the camera than behind it or something!




Me! by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## Vtec44

My avatar picture


----------



## mmaria

EIngerson said:


>





Forkie said:


>









Forkie said:


> It's as if we'd rather be in front of the camera than behind it or something!



Hm.... sooo true for both of you guys! 

oh... not to forgot... nice picts!


----------



## mishele

You mens can post all the selfies you like!! Yum!!!


----------



## Vtec44

Me at work


----------



## xzyragon

Here's one of me on a roadtrip




On the road, again by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

xzyragon said:


> Here's one of me on a roadtrip


If you use the 10 second delay, we wouldn't notice the remote shutter release in your hand and you could get yourself back in the 10-n-2 position quickly.


----------



## Zen1300

Here I am... sort of...


----------



## Vtec44

Not awkward at all...


----------



## mishele

Vtec44 said:


> Not awkward at all...
> 
> 
> View attachment 92656


Hehehe You loved it down there!!!


----------



## Forkie

So I was really bored on Sunday - so I have another one.  This time, serious face.


----------



## mishele

Forkie said:


> So I was really bored on Sunday - so I have another one.  This time, serious face.
> 
> 
> View attachment 92661


Married?


----------



## Vtec44

mishele said:


> Hehehe You loved it down there!!!




That's what she said


----------



## Zen1300

Another...  wonder what my eyes look like... hmmmm...


----------



## TalkGlock

Selfie taken a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Forkie

mishele said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I was really bored on Sunday - so I have another one.  This time, serious face.
> 
> 
> View attachment 92661
> 
> 
> 
> Married?
Click to expand...


Nope.  Detached, single man with one or two careful previous owners.  Could do with a polish.

Cor! Who needs Tinder?!


----------



## Vtec44

Forkie said:


> Nope.  Detached, single man with one or two careful previous owners.  Could do with a polish.
> 
> Cor! Who needs Tinder?!



Slightly used with low mileage?  No visible damage?  An oil change is all you need.


----------



## Tabe

My lovely bride and I renewing our vows on the beach in Waikiki.


----------



## mishele

Forkie said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I was really bored on Sunday - so I have another one.  This time, serious face.
> 
> 
> View attachment 92661
> 
> 
> 
> Married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Detached, single man with one or two careful previous owners.  Could do with a polish.
> 
> Cor! Who needs Tinder?!
Click to expand...

Hehe 
I've heard some very interesting stories from Tinder dates!! I'm sure you've had some interesting ones!

I'm going to suggest a full inspection before I buy.


----------



## Vtec44

mishele said:


> I'm going to suggest a full inspection before I buy.



I suggest you go for a test drive.  I hope you know how to handle stick shift


----------



## Vtec44

I tried this pose... nope... doesn't work for me...


----------



## snerd

Vtec44 said:


> I tried this pose... nope... doesn't work for me...
> 
> View attachment 93461


Wallflower, 'eh?!


----------



## Vtec44

snerd said:


> Wallflower, 'eh?!



Maybe a little bit.


----------



## snerd




----------



## Vtec44

But first let me take a selfie...


----------



## JustJazzie

Vtec44 said:


> My avatar picture
> 
> View attachment 92524


Woah, now THATS a big camera! Nice picture too! Glad to see the full version!


----------



## Vtec44

JustJazzie said:


> Woah, now THATS a big camera! Nice picture too! Glad to see the full version!



Thanks.  It's heavy too and I carry 2 on a typical wedding day.      I guess I can't complain since I get paid to work out.


----------



## JustJazzie

Vtec44 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, now THATS a big camera! Nice picture too! Glad to see the full version!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  It's heavy too and I carry 2 on a typical wedding day.      I guess I can't complain since I get paid to work out.
Click to expand...

I think I would end up with hand cramps in about 15 minuets with just one of those! Looks like another excuse not to shoot weddings. Lol!


----------



## limr

Here I am twice!




Xmas ball selfie by limrodrigues, on Flickr

The tree is not mine. It's on the side of a small, winding mountain highway in Arizona.


----------



## Vtec44

JustJazzie said:


> I think I would end up with hand cramps in about 15 minuets with just one of those! Looks like another excuse not to shoot weddings. Lol!



I love weddings though.  Watching 2 people being so happy starting a new life together is just amazing... minus the part that I'm responsible for all the beautiful pictures regardless of what happened.   That part is stressful.


----------



## snerd

limr said:


> Here I am twice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xmas ball selfie by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> The tree is not mine. It's on the side of a small, winding mountain highway in Arizona.


Goodness gracious great balls of fire!!!


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oldhippy

Well you got balls.  Lol. Ed


----------



## frommrstomommy

these are the only selfies I've got as of recently.. lol due for a new one though! i'll have to get on that one of these days! you guys are inspiring me to come out of hiding. 




CBC_7722 by capturedbybc, on Flickr


----------



## Vtec44

frommrstomommy said:


> these are the only selfies I've got as of recently.. lol due for a new one though! i'll have to get on that one of these days! you guys are inspiring me to come out of hiding.



Congrats!!!  How far along are you?


----------



## frommrstomommy

I'm 19 weeks but apparently second babies are no joke in the belly dept! Lol I didn't look this pregnant til like two months further along with my son.


----------



## snerd

frommrstomommy said:


> these are the only selfies I've got as of recently.. lol due for a new one though! i'll have to get on that one of these days! you guys are inspiring me to come out of hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CBC_7722 by capturedbybc, on Flickr


If you showed us your face, we'd see that "glow" preggers women have! Is your son excited?! How are you explaining a new brother/sister to him? Good to see you back posting!


----------



## Vtec44

If my ugly ass can post selfies... everyone else should join in!! 

PS,  I'm not calling anyone ugly


----------



## frommrstomommy

Lol I feel like I barely have energy to brush my hair much less stage a true selfie. I booked a local photographer for some maternity photos in early April though! 

I'm not 100% sure my son knows what's going on. He's not very verbal still but he does kiss and hug my belly and tap it and say baby. Lol not sure if he's just repeating or if he knows somethings up or what but its adorable. <3


----------



## lcaphotog

Vtec44 said:


> I tried this pose... nope... doesn't work for me...
> 
> View attachment 93461


are those black rapid straps? cool picture too haha!


----------



## Vtec44

lcaphotog said:


> are those black rapid straps? cool picture too haha!



They're cheap knock offs.  I'm getting the Holdfast Money Maker this year.


----------



## lcaphotog

Vtec44 said:


> lcaphotog said:
> 
> 
> 
> are those black rapid straps? cool picture too haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're cheap knock offs.  I'm getting the Holdfast Money Maker this year.
Click to expand...

is it by any chance the Fotosy?  Because I have the Fotasy strap. 

Those are EXPENSIVE!!!


----------



## Vtec44

lcaphotog said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lcaphotog said:
> 
> 
> 
> are those black rapid straps? cool picture too haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're cheap knock offs.  I'm getting the Holdfast Money Maker this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is it by any chance the Fotosy?  Because I have the Fotasy strap.
> 
> Those are EXPENSIVE!!!
Click to expand...


They ARE the Fotasy lol  Yeah the Holdfast Money Maker is not cheap.  I want it for the looks so I hope they're comfortable.


----------



## lcaphotog

Vtec44 said:


> lcaphotog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lcaphotog said:
> 
> 
> 
> are those black rapid straps? cool picture too haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're cheap knock offs.  I'm getting the Holdfast Money Maker this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is it by any chance the Fotosy?  Because I have the Fotasy strap.
> 
> Those are EXPENSIVE!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They ARE the Fotasy lol  Yeah the Holdfast Money Maker is not cheap.  I want it for the looks so I hope they're comfortable.
Click to expand...

I say who cares! ITS LEATHERR!!!!!


----------



## Vtec44

lcaphotog said:


> I say who cares! ITS LEATHERR!!!!!



It matches my shoes, belt, tie, watch, and camera bag.  I'm a closet hipster


----------



## lcaphotog

Vtec44 said:


> lcaphotog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say who cares! ITS LEATHERR!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matches my shoes, belt, tie, watch, and camera bag.  I'm a closet hipster
Click to expand...

That closet door looks wide open to me lol!


----------



## Vtec44

lcaphotog said:


> That closet door looks wide open to me lol!




hahahahahaha


----------



## Vtec44

But first let me take a selfie!  

A fellow photographer and I at a wedding...


----------



## EIngerson

"Selective Selfie" NOTE: I don't see it when I look in the mirror, but I did not add the purple color to my eye. It just comes out with some saturation.





Selective selfie by うみんちゅ【海人】, on Flickr


----------



## Vtec44

My good side


----------



## Forkie

Vtec44 said:


> My good side
> 
> View attachment 94212




Look at you, with all your fancy deserts to work in!


----------



## Vtec44

Forkie said:


> Look at you, with all your fancy deserts to work in!



It was like 120 degrees in the shades


----------



## snerd

Vtec44 said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you, with all your fancy deserts to work in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was like 120 degrees in the shades
Click to expand...

Oh gawd! It can almost reach that here in southern Oklahoma. Then add in a 40% humidity to a 112 temp, and I've learned to go very early in the mornings lol!!


----------



## limr

Vtec44 said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you, with all your fancy deserts to work in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was like *120 degrees in the shades*
Click to expand...


No. Just...no.


----------



## frommrstomommy

Where in So Cal are you? I'm also in the desert.. over in AZ.. Yuma. lol


----------



## Vtec44

frommrstomommy said:


> Where in So Cal are you? I'm also in the desert.. over in AZ.. Yuma. lol



I'm in Ontario, about 50 East of LA.  Desert people UNITE!!!! lol My home studio is in Big Bear though, which is in the San Bernardino National Forest (8000ft above sea level).


----------



## BillM

i'd rather have 120 in the shade than the 2 feet of snow I got last night !!!


----------



## frommrstomommy

Vtec44 said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where in So Cal are you? I'm also in the desert.. over in AZ.. Yuma. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Ontario, about 50 East of LA.  Desert people UNITE!!!! lol My home studio is in Big Bear though, which is in the San Bernardino National Forest (8000ft above sea level).
Click to expand...


Ah.. my husband was just in Big Bear a week and a half ago ish.


----------



## Vtec44

frommrstomommy said:


> Ah.. my husband was just in Big Bear a week and a half ago ish.



What for?  Go with him next time so we all can meet up


----------



## frommrstomommy

Vtec44 said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.. my husband was just in Big Bear a week and a half ago ish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What for?  Go with him next time so we all can meet up
Click to expand...


Well, he was SUPPOSED to be snowboarding.. but he got the flu and woke up sick as a dog the morning after he drove up there late at night and never left the bed. Poor guy! He was stuck in bed with horrible fever all weekend. I told him it was just some really bad karma for leaving me and our son behind. lol We're moving back to the east coast in a few months though so doubting anymore Big Bear trips will be in our foreseeable future!


----------



## TheFantasticG

Me, the Wife, and the Pug.

Dec 2014


Sent from my iPhone using Telekenisisisisis


----------



## pyzik

Tis me.


----------



## Gary A.

Vtec44 said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you, with all your fancy deserts to work in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was like 120 degrees in the shades
Click to expand...

If there was shade ... lol.


----------



## Gary A.

frommrstomommy said:


> Where in So Cal are you? I'm also in the desert.. over in AZ.. Yuma. lol


I used to do work down the street from you at Ft. Irwin.


----------



## Gary A.

Vtec44 said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where in So Cal are you? I'm also in the desert.. over in AZ.. Yuma. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Ontario, about 50 East of LA.  Desert people UNITE!!!! lol My home studio is in Big Bear though, which is in the San Bernardino National Forest (8000ft above sea level).
Click to expand...

Hey James, I grew up in Chino. I'm living in La Mirada.


----------



## Vtec44

Gary A. said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where in So Cal are you? I'm also in the desert.. over in AZ.. Yuma. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Ontario, about 50 East of LA.  Desert people UNITE!!!! lol My home studio is in Big Bear though, which is in the San Bernardino National Forest (8000ft above sea level).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey James, I grew up in Chino. I'm living in La Mirada.
Click to expand...



Oh hay, small world!!


----------



## tirediron

Bored in the studio this afternoon between clients...


----------



## minicoop1985

Why not, this belongs in here.




Low key selfie by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## DavidVote

Not sure if I should. But this is me a couple months ago. Taken by a friend, and edited by yours truly.


----------



## mmaria

tirediron said:


> Bored in the studio this afternoon between clients...



OH THANKS GOD YOU CHANGED YOUR AVATAR!!!!

To be perfectly honest  your previous avatar didn't do you justice.

This picture, on the other hand is a very nice picture and you look good!

PS Delete that picture for your computer!!!


----------



## mmaria

DavidVote said:


> Not sure if I should. But this is me a couple months ago. Taken by a friend, and edited by yours truly.
> 
> View attachment 94579


feeet feeet feet!

they're purple pink

but you're cute


----------



## tirediron

mmaria said:


> OH THANKS GOD YOU CHANGED YOUR AVATAR!!!!
> 
> To be perfectly honest  your previous avatar didn't do you justice.
> 
> This picture, on the other hand is a very nice picture and you look good!
> 
> PS Delete that picture for your computer!!!


 Ummm... thanks?


----------



## DavidVote

mmaria said:


> DavidVote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I should. But this is me a couple months ago. Taken by a friend, and edited by yours truly.
> 
> View attachment 94579
> 
> 
> 
> feeet feeet feet!
> 
> they're purple pink
> 
> but you're cute
Click to expand...


They are? They are. My display was at 2900k last night haha.

And thanks?


----------



## runnah

F*** winter.


----------



## mmaria

tirediron said:


> Ummm... thanks?



just being honest


----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


> F*** winter.
> View attachment 94620


emfji
but
omg 
wtf
frzn


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> F*** winter.
> View attachment 94620
> 
> 
> 
> emfji
> but
> omg
> wtf
> frzn
Click to expand...

.
Yup!


----------



## Vtec44

My 2nd shooter snapped this of me at a recent wedding.  Don't be jealous of my awesome paper bouncers


----------



## pyzik

Me by Pyzik, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

In the middle of driving 2000km in 2 days.  Day of rest tomorrow and driving the rest of the way tomorrow.

I never eat fast food but desperate times call for desperate measures.  My girlfriend took it with her phone.


----------



## mmaria

pyzik said:


> Me by Pyzik, on Flickr


hey you're glowing!!!! wow!!!!


----------



## mmaria

bc_steve said:


> In the middle of driving 2000km in 2 days.


Where are you going now? 



> I never eat fast food but desperate times call for desperate measures.  My girlfriend took it with her phone.


fast food is ok-ish when that much loooove  is in the car 

but seriously, don't you ever ever eat fast food again!!!!


----------



## pyzik

mmaria said:


> hey you're glowing!!!! wow!!!!



I know, I'm concerned... I think I might be pregnant.  

Hahaha

Actually, I don't know what I did.  HDR?  I don't normally take people pics.


----------



## mmaria

pyzik said:


> I know, I'm concerned... I think I might be pregnant.



glowing AND pregnant!!!

wow!!!

You really made it   

who cares about HDR (hdr is bad, bad, bad ....well... mostly)


----------



## runnah

pyzik said:


> Me by Pyzik, on Flickr



Damn son, wear sunscreen!


----------



## pyzik

runnah said:


> Damn son, wear sunscreen!


Yeah, I didn't wear any as a kid.  Probably gonna die of skin cancer.


----------



## bc_steve

mmaria said:


> bc_steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of driving 2000km in 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you going now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never eat fast food but desperate times call for desperate measures.  My girlfriend took it with her phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fast food is ok-ish when that much loooove  is in the car
> 
> but seriously, don't you ever ever eat fast food again!!!!
Click to expand...


Heading home!  Spent the last 5 weeks driving through California and Mexico 

And no don't worry.  No motivation to do that again.  You just lose a lot of time looking for decent food in unfamiliar places and we had a lot ground to cover!


----------



## W.Y.Photo

pyzik said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey you're glowing!!!! wow!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I'm concerned... I think I might be pregnant.
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> Actually, I don't know what I did.  HDR?  I don't normally take people pics.
Click to expand...


I think there is a tidbit too much clarity and your mask is too feathered.


----------



## mmaria

bc_steve said:


> Heading home!  Spent the last 5 weeks driving through California and Mexico
> 
> And no don't worry.  No motivation to do that again.  You just lose a lot of time looking for decent food in unfamiliar places and we had a lot ground to cover!


envy... not for the fast food, but for the trip


----------



## DavidVote

Great lighting and composition.


----------



## Inga the Rottie

Alright this is me, I am new here.    Hopefully this is the right way to post a photo.


----------



## tirediron

Inga the Rottie said:


> Alright this is me, I am new here.    Hopefully this is the right way to post a photo.


Nice of you to include your human in the shot!


----------



## Derrel

Look familiar?


----------



## snerd

Derrel said:


> Look familiar? View attachment 95717


Ack! And here we all were, kind of missing you.



................


----------



## Forkie

Inga the Rottie said:


> Alright this is me, I am new here.    Hopefully this is the right way to post a photo.




Holy crap, there _ARE_ some girls here! 

*tucks shirt in*


----------



## katastrophekaty

Me and my favorite baby (the only baby I'm ever around, actually). Excuse my crooked hairline and excuse her crazy baby hair. It's still name tame-able.


----------



## dxqcanada

I don't like to be on this side of the camera ... so I will distract you with a cat.


----------



## limr

Cutie patootie! And the cat, too


----------



## DanOstergren

Long time no see. 
My intern and I were hanging out the other day and he shot these polaroids of me.


----------



## runnah

Yay Dan is back!


----------



## mmaria

... and he's still good looking


----------



## kathyt

bc_steve said:


> In the middle of driving 2000km in 2 days.  Day of rest tomorrow and driving the rest of the way tomorrow.
> 
> I never eat fast food but desperate times call for desperate measures.  My girlfriend took it with her phone.View attachment 95585


Pay attention to the road!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

The 'stache seems to be losing mass....


----------



## runnah

tirediron said:


> The 'stache seems to be losing mass....



Thems fighting words.


----------



## pixmedic

runnah said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 'stache seems to be losing mass....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thems fighting words.
Click to expand...



it was getting a bit uneven so i trimmed it up a bit to let it grow back out evenly. hopefully.

oh, and a few months ago i had shaved it off completely.


----------



## JacaRanda

pixmedic said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 'stache seems to be losing mass....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thems fighting words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it was getting a bit uneven so i trimmed it up a bit to let it grow back out evenly. hopefully.
> 
> oh, and a few months ago i had shaved it off completely.
Click to expand...

 
Picture or it didn't happen 

Nice to see the Orange Crush, or was it Fanta Orange?


----------



## pixmedic

JacaRanda said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 'stache seems to be losing mass....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thems fighting words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it was getting a bit uneven so i trimmed it up a bit to let it grow back out evenly. hopefully.
> 
> oh, and a few months ago i had shaved it off completely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Picture or it didn't happen
> 
> Nice to see the Orange Crush, or was it Fanta Orange?
Click to expand...


its the Nikon Fanta


----------



## dxqcanada

... at least his moustache is bigger than his orange Nikon !!!


----------



## mmaria

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 96431


nice 'stache... I'm not sure if I've ever seen 'staches like that.

take a good care of them


----------



## kathyt

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 96431


Good thing you watermarked that sucker!


----------



## pixmedic

kathyt said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 96431
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing you watermarked that sucker!
Click to expand...

Don't want anyone stealing my work!
Or maybe I was just too lazy to uncheck  the box in LR.


----------



## heartofimage

the latest picture of myself


----------



## D3PO

Taken on the AZ/Mexico/NM border.


----------



## Forkie

heartofimage said:


> the latest picture of myself



Hello, new lady.


----------



## Raj_55555

heartofimage said:


> the latest picture of myself


Yess!!Hello new lady.. 

Taken at Hogenakkal falls.. the climb from down there was a difficult but worth it at the end!


----------



## mmaria

Raj_55555 said:


> Taken at Hogenakkal falls.. the climb from down there was a difficult but worth it at the end!


I see you're posing and enjoying it


----------



## tirediron

heartofimage said:


> the latest picture of myself


 Nice... has a very 60s/counter-culture vibe to it.


----------



## tirediron

mmaria said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken at Hogenakkal falls.. the climb from down there was a difficult but worth it at the end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're posing and enjoying it
Click to expand...

 Hey Raj... Maria just called you a poser!


----------



## bribrius

1992? selfie


----------



## Sicboi

I'm really not looking like this but my picture comes out this way.


----------



## Sicboi

Since I'm the only one doing this...claim.  Anyhow, this is what's up right now.  I got nothing to tell.  It's always the same story.  Keep it up!  Not: keep up the good work.

 And Farewell.


----------



## Sicboi

This was great fun


----------



## TammyCampbell

I hate my own picture being taken... Aaaaaaack! Here's one that doesn't make me cring too bad expression wise anyways. One that I took anyways. They always catch me looking awkward.DSC 6622.jpg Flickr - Photo Sharing


----------



## CaramelLatte




----------



## Raj_55555

bribrius said:


> 1992? selfie
> 
> 
> View attachment 97262


This reminds me of some holywood hero, just can't figure out who that is! 


mmaria said:


> I see you're posing and enjoying it


If you observe carefully, I'm acting as well; I was too exhausted from the climb to smile and the place wasn't as comfortable as it seems from the photograph..


----------



## DanOstergren

Recently I've been getting in front of the camera more often. As a portrait photographer I believe it is essential to know how to be photographed as well, and getting in front of the camera for other photographers more often will only help you capture better portraits of others as well.


----------



## EIngerson

Cool edit Dan.


----------



## EmilRaji

one of the rare times I actually look any good in a photo pardon the small gap between the lips hahahaha


----------



## Compaq

Welcome to where I currently live!




Høgskoleveien 13 og Anders by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

DanOstergren said:


> Recently I've been getting in front of the camera more often. As a portrait photographer I believe it is essential to know how to be photographed as well, and getting in front of the camera more often will only help you capture better portraits of others as well.


Definitely one of the best self-portraits I've seen in a LONG time!


----------



## Msteelio91

EmilRaji said:


> View attachment 97664
> 
> one of the rare times I actually look any good in a photo pardon the small gap between the lips hahahaha



Did you say "prune"?


----------



## DanOstergren

tirediron said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently I've been getting in front of the camera more often. As a portrait photographer I believe it is essential to know how to be photographed as well, and getting in front of the camera more often will only help you capture better portraits of others as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely one of the best self-portraits I've seen in a LONG time!
Click to expand...

It's not a self portrait. I was asked to model for another photographer. But thank you. He gave it to me as a print, and it looks 10 times better printed.


----------



## Forkie

So, I was bored yesterday evening again.




Self Portrait by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> So, I was bored yesterday evening again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self Portrait by Forkie, on Flickr


a very nice portrait Ian!

holding a reflector?


----------



## Forkie

mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I was bored yesterday evening again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self Portrait by Forkie, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> a very nice portrait Ian!
> 
> holding a reflector?
Click to expand...



Cheers Marija!

Yeah, reflector to my left. I have a Tri-flector that has a handy little stand so I don't have to hold it: Triflector MKII Frame Stand Sunfire Silver Panels LL LR2933SP - Triflector MK II Kit Lastolite


----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I was bored yesterday evening again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self Portrait by Forkie, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> a very nice portrait Ian!
> 
> holding a reflector?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Marija!
> 
> Yeah, reflector to my left. I have a Tri-flector that has a handy little stand so I don't have to hold it: Triflector MKII Frame Stand Sunfire Silver Panels LL LR2933SP - Triflector MK II Kit Lastolite
Click to expand...


I'd like to know what have you done in post with this one...  pp here is very nice


----------



## Forkie

mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I was bored yesterday evening again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self Portrait by Forkie, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> a very nice portrait Ian!
> 
> holding a reflector?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Marija!
> 
> Yeah, reflector to my left. I have a Tri-flector that has a handy little stand so I don't have to hold it: Triflector MKII Frame Stand Sunfire Silver Panels LL LR2933SP - Triflector MK II Kit Lastolite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to know what have you done in post with this one...  pp here is very nice
Click to expand...


Thanks! 

Ask, and ye shall receive  :

 

1.  Original image.

2.  Blemish removal and correction of lower eyelid darkness.

3.  Shading corrections where the light didn't quite fall as I wanted by filling a layer with white, changing the blending mode to "soft light" and masking it off, then paining it back in where I want it.  Same again with black for the shadows.  Also brightened the eyes at this stage.  For this I merge all the below layers into a new one (shift+alt/option+cmd+E),  open that layer in Camera Raw, put the clarity and shadows up to 100% and desaturate and push the exposure as high as I can without blowing the eyes out.  Then, I change the blending mode of that layer to "luminosity", mask it off and paint back over the eyes with a brush at 3% opacity.  

4. Colour correction.  Using curves, took out some magentas and reds and added some yellows.  Also Used selective saturation levels to control redness around the eyelids and corners of the nose etc.  

5.  Frequency separation to smooth out transitions from light to dark (hardly even noticeable in this comparison).

6. Merged the layers up again (shift+alt/option+cmd+E) and changed blend mode to soft light and reduced the opacity until it just gave me a small contrast boost because Frequency Separation can knock some contrast out. 

7.  Due to space constraints, I couldn't get as shallow a DoF as I wanted (I couldn't move my lights any further away), so used the Tilt Shift blur filter to just enhance the DoF a bit more.  

8.  I was looking a bit pasty, so warmed up the skin a little by adding some more yellows to the skin tones with a curves adjustment.

9.  Sharpening using a High Pass filter.  I only ever sharpen the eyes, never anything else, so not particularly noticeable at this size.


----------



## runnah

you look british


----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> 3.  ....  Also brightened the eyes at this stage.  For this I merge all the below layers into a new one,  open that layer in Camera Raw, put the clarity and shadows up to 100% and desaturate and push the exposure as high as I can without blowing the eyes out.  Then, I change the blending mode of that layer to "luminosity", mask it off and paint back over the eyes with a brush at 3% opacity.


I've just learned something new 
It would never cross my mind to do things this way, I mean, going back to acr but it perfectly makes sense. 

Thanks for explaining all this, I'll certainly try it!


----------



## Forkie

runnah said:


> you look british



Thank God for that! 



mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  ....  Also brightened the eyes at this stage.  For this I merge all the below layers into a new one,  open that layer in Camera Raw, put the clarity and shadows up to 100% and desaturate and push the exposure as high as I can without blowing the eyes out.  Then, I change the blending mode of that layer to "luminosity", mask it off and paint back over the eyes with a brush at 3% opacity.
> 
> 
> 
> I've just learned something new
> It would never cross my mind to do things this way, I mean, going back to acr but it perfectly makes sense.
> 
> Thanks for explaining all this, I'll certainly try it!
Click to expand...


It's part of my workflow for every portrait I do. You have to be careful not to push it too far though, otherwise the eyes can end up looking like marbles.  I always paint the ACR adjustment back in with the paintbrush at 3% opacity, then when I'm done, I reduce the opacity of that layer using the slider in the layers pane again - usually to around 30%.

You probably wouldn't even notice the change unless you flick the layer on and off - it's just enough to give the eyes a sparkle without making them look like solid balls.


----------



## mishele




----------



## bribrius

mishele said:


>


i never pictured you as a blond haired little boy.


----------



## C. Brian Kerr

I'm On the right @ 4000 feet over the Chesapeake Bay


----------



## Vtec44

New avatar picture lol


----------



## bribrius

Forkie said:


> So, I was bored yesterday evening again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self Portrait by Forkie, on Flickr


kind of glossy eyed looking. just sayn. lol


----------



## cesarmario

Hello! This is Me


----------



## frommrstomommy

my little guy and I and my 30 week pregnant belly


----------



## D-B-J

My face




My Face... by f_one_eight, on Flickr

Jake


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


>




Girl, get the kid out of the picture so I can  with you!


----------



## mmaria

frommrstomommy said:


> my little guy and I and my 30 week pregnant belly
> 
> View attachment 98342 View attachment 98343


as I already said...looking great!


----------



## mmaria

D-B-J said:


> My face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Face... by f_one_eight, on Flickr
> 
> Jake


you look good too... just saying


----------



## mmaria

cesarmario said:


> View attachment 98301
> Hello! This is Me


Hello Me


----------



## mishele

mmaria said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, get the kid out of the picture so I can  with you!
Click to expand...

lol I'm sorry, Mistress!


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, get the kid out of the picture so I can  with you!
> 
> 
> 
> lol I'm sorry, Mistress!
Click to expand...

making mistakes will cost you Mishele


----------



## mishele

mmaria said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, get the kid out of the picture so I can  with you!
> 
> 
> 
> lol I'm sorry, Mistress!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> making mistakes will cost you Mishele
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 98350
Click to expand...


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, get the kid out of the picture so I can  with you!
> 
> 
> 
> lol I'm sorry, Mistress!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> making mistakes will cost you Mishele
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 98350
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

and now we're on the right path!

choose what you want for today


----------



## mishele

mmaria said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, get the kid out of the picture so I can  with you!
> 
> 
> 
> lol I'm sorry, Mistress!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> making mistakes will cost you Mishele
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 98350
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and now we're on the right path!
> 
> choose what you want for today
Click to expand...

OH MY!!! We better take this to a more private place!! lol


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, get the kid out of the picture so I can  with you!
> 
> 
> 
> lol I'm sorry, Mistress!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> making mistakes will cost you Mishele
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 98350
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and now we're on the right path!
> 
> choose what you want for today
Click to expand...


You need to move to the "Pro' kit.


----------



## mishele




----------



## mmaria

... guys... interesting........


----------



## runnah

This is taking a strange corner...


----------



## mishele




----------



## Forkie

You don't want to make me angry...




Don't make me angry... by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## Warhorse

Be careful Forkie, your face could get stuck like that!


----------



## DanOstergren

I modeled in a shoot today as a boxer who got beat up by my friend Madison. But really we're lovers not fighters.


----------



## Tee

Just a little blue steel.


----------



## mishele

Maria, this is for you.


----------



## snerd

DanOstergren said:


> I modeled in a shoot today as a boxer who got beat up by my friend Madison. But really we're lovers not fighters.


That dude's beard is bitchin'!


----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> You don't want to make me angry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make me angry... by Forkie, on Flickr


 favorite!


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> Maria, this is for you.


hm...... no!

all I'm seeing is too much clothes in the pict! loose some!


.... and some more!


----------



## mishele

mmaria said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maria, this is for you.
> 
> 
> 
> hm...... no!
> 
> all I'm seeing is too much clothes in the pict! loose some!
> 
> 
> .... and some more!
Click to expand...

You are hard to please!!


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maria, this is for you.
> 
> 
> 
> hm...... no!
> 
> all I'm seeing is too much clothes in the pict! loose some!
> 
> 
> .... and some more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are hard to please!!
Click to expand...

off course!

now... obey!


----------



## runnah

sandals while hiking?!


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> sandals while hiking?!


Easy 3 mile hike?! Geez!!
Why are you always looking at my feet?!! Sicko!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> sandals while hiking?!
> 
> 
> 
> Easy 3 mile hike?! Geez!!
> Why are you always looking at my feet?!! Sicko!
Click to expand...


----------



## Forkie

mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to make me angry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make me angry... by Forkie, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> favorite!
Click to expand...


So, your favourite one of me is me with a distorted shouty face?  Well, that's good to know...


----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to make me angry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make me angry... by Forkie, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> favorite!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, your favourite one of me is me with a distorted shouty face?  Well, that's good to know...
Click to expand...

What can I say? I don't like pretty faces


----------



## frommrstomommy

DanOstergren said:


> I modeled in a shoot today as a boxer who got beat up by my friend Madison. But really we're lovers not fighters.



SO. MUCH. BEARD.


----------



## D-B-J

mmaria said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> My face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Face... by f_one_eight, on Flickr
> 
> Jake
> 
> 
> 
> you look good too... just saying
Click to expand...


Hey thanks [emoji5]️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FITBMX

This is the weirdest thread on the whole freaking forum! I try not too read much on here, I know it's not good for me!


----------



## cnutco

Here is one from last year, I think.


----------



## DanOstergren

Rockin' my faux-fur jacket in Pacific City Oregon.


----------



## D2Image

A selfie I did about 2 months ago...


----------



## snerd

Found me a new floppy hat today! I was looking for camo, but saw this one first. My fav college team!


----------



## bribrius

daughter took the photo. Two strokes, totally frucked in the head and still out on photo patrol. Boy do i look like hell though. LMAO


----------



## TheFantasticG

#selfie with the #kawi


Sent from my iPhone using Telekenisisisisis


----------



## Vtec44

Nothing fancy, just a picture of myself (middle), my 2nd shooter (camera right), and my apprentice (camera left).


----------



## DanOstergren

My other hobby:


----------



## Braineack

I haven't posted here in a while...


----------



## limr

Braineack said:


> I haven't posted here in a while...



Shaken, not stirred?


----------



## Braineack

just drunk, very very drunk.


----------



## FITBMX

DanOstergren said:


> My other hobby:



I would have loved to get into long boarding, but I am in the wrong area!


----------



## DanOstergren

FITBMX said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My other hobby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have loved to get into long boarding, but I am in the wrong area!
Click to expand...

It's so much fun. I would say it competes with my love of photography.


----------



## frommrstomommy

I decided to go ahead and have a little mini session done of my son and I as sort of a.. maternity/mommy & me mother's day gift to myself a few weeks ago. My son literally jumped in the lake at the start of the session. For real. He ran off and immediately into the water before she even snapped the first frame. Sooo he's soaking wet in every picture. lol She looked at me with this "OMG WHAT DO WE DO???" face and I was just like.. lets just roll with it! This is him. This is SO him. She did a great job of hiding the fact that half of my body was soaked from holding him I think in the edits. My belly has grown so much in just the last 3-4 weeks though, its crazy! 36 weeks today. The one of him with the huge smile is not my favorite of me.. but I HAD to pick it. He's too freaking adorable in it <3


----------



## frommrstomommy

I tried to share a more recent belly photo.. but it showed twice, and weirdly as attached files and I don't know how to fix it. I quit.


----------



## FITBMX

DanOstergren said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My other hobby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have loved to get into long boarding, but I am in the wrong area!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's so much fun. I would say it competes with my love of photography.
Click to expand...


All the roads out here gravel or dirt. I major love is Freestyle BMX, I ride when ever I get a chance!


----------



## FITBMX

frommrstomommy said:


> I decided to go ahead and have a little mini session done of my son and I as sort of a.. maternity/mommy & me mother's day gift to myself a few weeks ago. My son literally jumped in the lake at the start of the session. For real. He ran off and immediately into the water before she even snapped the first frame. Sooo he's soaking wet in every picture. lol She looked at me with this "OMG WHAT DO WE DO???" face and I was just like.. lets just roll with it! This is him. This is SO him. She did a great job of hiding the fact that half of my body was soaked from holding him I think in the edits. My belly has grown so much in just the last 3-4 weeks though, its crazy! 36 weeks today. The one of him with the huge smile is not my favorite of me.. but I HAD to pick it. He's too freaking adorable in it <3
> 
> View attachment 101066 View attachment 101067 View attachment 101068 View attachment 101069 View attachment 101070 View attachment 101071



You and the photos look beautiful!!! Great job!


----------



## frommrstomommy

FITBMX said:


> You and the photos look beautiful!!! Great job!



Thank you. I used a local photographer for me and my son and I took the one in the blue dress. lol Timer ftw!


----------



## FITBMX

frommrstomommy said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and the photos look beautiful!!! Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I used a local photographer for me and my son and *I took the one in the blue dress*. lol Timer ftw!
Click to expand...


You did a good job!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## snerd

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 101094


----------



## Braineack

using tapatalk.


----------



## limr

My Vivian Maier selfie. Only with a Yashica instead of a Rolleiflex.




rs Maier selfie by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Braineack said:


> View attachment 101108
> 
> 
> 
> using tapatalk.


 Pro-tip:   the slightly curved, protruding portion of the hat, know variously as the 'bill', 'brim' or 'peak' should be placed directly above the eyes, centred on the nose for maximum benefit.


----------



## Braineack

form > function


----------



## tirediron

Braineack said:


> form > function


form = irrelevant


----------



## snowbear

tirediron said:


> Pro-tip:   the slightly curved, protruding portion of the hat, know variously as the 'bill', 'brim' or 'peak' should be placed directly above the eyes, centred on the nose for maximum benefit.


Haven't spent much time in the 'hood, eh?


----------



## tirediron

snowbear said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-tip:   the slightly curved, protruding portion of the hat, know variously as the 'bill', 'brim' or 'peak' should be placed directly above the eyes, centred on the nose for maximum benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't spent much time in the 'hood, eh?
Click to expand...

Only when I need it to keep the rain off of my head!


----------



## Sicboi

This kind of phototography is fun because it looks like an act.  Just a selftimer and a pose.  The posterization is just because it makes it proper for viewing.  The act here is just what it seems.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> My Vivian Maier selfie. Only with a Yashica instead of a Rolleiflex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rs Maier selfie by limrodrigues, on Flickr


hey girl!

long time no see... I think I miss you


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Vivian Maier selfie. Only with a Yashica instead of a Rolleiflex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rs Maier selfie by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> hey girl!
> 
> long time no see... I think I miss you
Click to expand...


Hey sweetie! I believe I miss you too


----------



## jovince3000

Picture taken with the brand new EF 50mm f/1.8 STM that I just got in the mail today! Have been so exited to test it since this morning, took the occasion to do some self-portrait shots to test the bad boy. I can't believe how the auto-focus is silent. I could barely ear it in my noise free studio at 1 meter distance.

Here's the picture


----------



## Sicboi

I modified this picture to match my character in the Japanese anime scene.  It looks washed as that is okay, film.  Cartoons.  Just in case you are wondering, this shot took a bit of planning yet the angle was thought out beforehand.  Not everyone can do this style of art because Manga takes some time to expose --Boss Lucky


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


>


When was that!?


----------



## DanOstergren

My beard is getting nice and big again.


----------



## Bend The Light

Selfies...




28-3-2015-Me-Scary by Craig Mansell, on Flickr
(Aware that the focus is a teensy bit off...doesn't look so bad in the full size as it does in this reduced size image)




28-3-2015 Me by Craig Mansell, on Flickr


----------



## aoposton

Suppose I'll break the ice with a rare selfie.




self by AoPoe, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria

aoposton said:


> Suppose I'll break the ice with a rare selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> self by AoPoe, on Flickr



welcome!

hope to see you around!


----------



## FKP007

From a recent shoot.


----------



## Vtec44

BTS screen shot


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

'stache is looking a little thin Jason; are you feeding it enough?


----------



## TrolleySwag




----------



## chuasam

though technically the copyright belongs to the person I passed the camera to.


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was that!?
Click to expand...

Shortly after it landed. This was taken in a hangar at Edwards AFB.


----------



## Claudillama

A friend shoot this of me while doing a Link cosplayer photoshoot xp


----------



## Arpit96

This is me 



The click was taken by my sister in Germany at a Kookoo Clock Factory. It was a brilliant holiday if you ask me.
I got a crush on a worker there


----------



## DanOstergren

Werkin.


----------



## zombiesniper

This is me.
Do I have a little someone in my teeth?


----------



## mmaria

zombiesniper said:


> This is me.
> Do I have a little someone in my teeth?
> View attachment 105054


awww how cute


----------



## Raj_55555

zombiesniper said:


> This is me.
> Do I have a little someone in my teeth?
> View attachment 105054


Do let me know the place of your residence, I'll make it a point to never visit!


----------



## Sicboi

Not everything can match.  I bet the poster of this topic only thought he was doing us a little favor.


----------



## DanOstergren

Sicboi said:


> Not everything can match.  I bet the poster of this topic only thought he was doing us a little favor.


What are you going on about?


----------



## limr

DanOstergren said:


> Sicboi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not everything can match.  I bet the poster of this topic only thought he was doing us a little favor.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you going on about?
Click to expand...


That's his M.O. Write some drivel that makes no sense at all and then post a crappy snapshot. I stopped opening his threads long ago but now that he's decided he wants to troll this thread, too, I put him on the Ignore list. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## pixmedic

Taken in all natural light to accentuate dramatic lighting and artful posing for the era.


----------



## Forkie

New one!




Me! by Ian Forknall, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> New one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me! by Ian Forknall, on Flickr


a w e s o m e


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## woolybear

Meter reader... me, hehe!


----------



## Forkie

mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> New one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me! by Ian Forknall, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> a w e s o m e
Click to expand...


----------



## Raj_55555

Forkie said:


> New one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me! by Ian Forknall, on Flickr


You sure you have enough cameras?  Love your selfies man!


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> I found one.  From "Red Nose Day, USA."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Nose Day, USA by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


 you made me laugh Charlie


----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> a w e s o m e
Click to expand...


aawwwwww
c'mon here


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found one.  From "Red Nose Day, USA."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Nose Day, USA by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> you made me laugh Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it was worth it!  Look up "Red Nose Day" if you aren't familiar with it.
Click to expand...

just google it, didn't know about it


nice


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## runnah

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 105307



10/10 - Would bang.


----------



## Raj_55555

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 105307


This is EPIC!


----------



## zombiesniper

Here's me not as a Zombie.
I did not take this photo. It was done by a local Victoria photographer.


----------



## otherprof

Puscas said:


> Once, at a business meeting, we all got these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were on our table when we got there and I was thinking...WTF?
> 
> Well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were jellybeans....
> 
> 
> 
> (ok, back to the topic)
> 
> 
> pascal


I once began a college philosophy class by holding up a packet like that and announcing that I had been asked by the administration to provide some important sex-ed information. When I had the students' attention, I opened the packet, removed the lens cleaner, and wiped my glasses, while imparting the following wisdom: "Never have sex with anyone you can't see."  


Puscas said:


> Once, at a business meeting, we all got these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were on our table when we got there and I was thinking...WTF?
> 
> Well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were jellybeans....
> 
> 
> 
> (ok, back to the topic)
> 
> 
> pascal


----------



## Sicboi

I don't even remember taking this photo.


----------



## Vtec44

My 2nd shooter and I fighting for the last cupcake.  I'm the dude in purple


----------



## frommrstomommy

baby girl and I took a selfie today lol not totally in focus but I was on a timer and totally alone ;\ I gave up after like 8 frames and 3 outtakes with spit up in them



6weeks-3 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr


----------



## JustJazzie

esting out a homemade hair spray made with oranges and vodka. Figured all the effort put into my hair made the morning worth a cell phone selfie. And yes, my hair smelled fantastic.


----------



## JustJazzie

frommrstomommy said:


> baby girl and I took a selfie today lol not totally in focus but I was on a timer and totally alone ;\ I gave up after like 8 frames and 3 outtakes with spit up in them
> 
> 
> 
> 6weeks-3 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr


What a cutie!


----------



## JustJazzie

Vtec44 said:


> My 2nd shooter and I fighting for the last cupcake.  I'm the dude in purple
> 
> View attachment 105633


This is hilarious! Perhaps it should makes it's  debut on your business page. :giggle:


----------



## Vtec44

JustJazzie said:


> Testing out a homemade hair spray made with oranges and vodka. Figured all the effort put into my hair made the morning worth a cell phone selfie. And yes, my hair smelled fantastic.



orange and vodka?  Well that's my kind of hair spray!!


----------



## JustJazzie

Vtec44 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Testing out a homemade hair spray made with oranges and vodka. Figured all the effort put into my hair made the morning worth a cell phone selfie. And yes, my hair smelled fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orange and vodka?  Well that's my kind of hair spray!!
Click to expand...

Yeah, it was pretty difficult not to drink it- but it WAS eight o'clock in the morning so I resisted temptation. I do have some leftover in my fridge though, perhaps this weekend I will give it a shot. (pun intended)


----------



## mmaria

long time no see


----------



## Raj_55555

mmaria said:


> long time no see


That's you? You need to post a lot more of these!!


----------



## Vtec44

Ring shots?  This is how we do ring shots...


----------



## mmaria

Raj_55555 said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> long time no see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's you? You need to post a lot more of these!!
Click to expand...

awwwww

just 

(trying to be comfortable in front of the camera and the easiest way was to pretend to be sleeping )


----------



## Kamakazi

I disappeared for a while to focus on my degree, but I'm back and thought I'd share an updated picture


----------



## rafa_meira

Me and my wife.


----------



## Donde

Nice one. Congratulations.


----------



## zombiesniper

One more to show how handsome I can be


----------



## tirediron

zombiesniper said:


> One more to show how handsome I can be
> View attachment 106671


Better looking than I remember you to be!


----------



## luckychucky

Sicily 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## medic2230

Here's one I took when I first got some OCF stuff and was playing around.


----------



## DarkShadow

An unexpected one of me from my 12 year old son Michael with his iPhone 4


----------



## Donde

Nail that bird!


----------



## mmaria

DarkShadow said:


> An unexpected one of me from my 12 year old son Michael with his iPhone 4
> View attachment 106800


WHAT!?
You're not 66 years old!? 

I don't know why but I thought you're much older 

... anyway... nice to see you  (although we still don't know how do you look like, you might really be 66 years old)


----------



## DarkShadow

52 years young.LOL


----------



## mmaria

DarkShadow said:


> 52 years young.


that's the spirit 

32 and feel a bit old lately... yeah...


----------



## DarkShadow

Thanks mmaria. BTW your picture,your are gorgeous and so is your photography.


----------



## luckychucky

I wear my 3Ds at the thrift store


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## unpopular

JustJazzie said:


> esting out a homemade hair spray made with oranges and vodka. Figured all the effort put into my hair made the morning worth a cell phone selfie. And yes, my hair smelled fantastic.
> View attachment 105907



And, if you're having a Manic Monday, it'll help with that too!


----------



## mmaria

DarkShadow said:


> BTW your picture,your are gorgeous and so is your photography.


awww you're just saying that because you're kind... but still.. thank you... nice to hear something nice


----------



## DanOstergren

My friend shot this one of me recently.


----------



## Milky

Recent self portrait.


----------



## Stryker

Untitled[/url] by Mel Timtiman, on Flickr[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Untitled[/url] by Mel Timtiman, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PhotoriousMe

I actually don't smoke cigars.  But I do like Mojitos.


----------



## Stryker




----------



## TrolleySwag




----------



## nhilcissistic

just in case my avatar is not enough...


----------



## rlemert

I like the tie, man.



Stryker said:


>


----------



## Vtec44

That's me... in the water


----------



## Braineack

That's me in the bathroom.






using tapatalk.


----------



## Peeb

Have gotten a haircut since then


----------



## Peeb

Yeah, that's better...


----------



## waday

Braineack said:


> That's me in the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using tapatalk.


We used Sensodyne for a long while, but it got so expensive in the past few years. What the heck. It used to be around $4 for a tube, now it's close to $6. No way. I'll pay less for Colgate sensitive and get 2 more ounces.


----------



## jcdeboever

waday said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's me in the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> We used Sensodyne for a long while, but it got so expensive in the past few years. What the heck. It used to be around $4 for a tube, now it's close to $6. No way. I'll pay less for Colgate sensitive and get 2 more ounces.
Click to expand...

Really? With all those metro sexual lotions on your bathroom counter, I would judge you a name brand guy.[emoji6] 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtec44

My good side...


----------



## Braineack

waday said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's me in the bathroom.
> 
> using tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> We used Sensodyne for a long while, but it got so expensive in the past few years. What the heck. It used to be around $4 for a tube, now it's close to $6. No way. I'll pay less for Colgate sensitive and get 2 more ounces.
Click to expand...



good to know, seriously.


----------



## mmaria

Braineack said:


> That's me in the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using tapatalk.


I like your shirt, seriously.


----------



## Braineack

It has a very Euro vibe to it, maybe why?  Or because I'm wearing it?


----------



## jcdeboever

I used to be thin like that. Everything looks good on you when you're thin

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack

Im fat; I just hide it well.  I'm out of shape and overweight.  I probably have a good 40lbs of BF I could stand to burn off.  And that's _each_ man boob...


----------



## jaomul

52 week challenge- week 4- Set up selfie (not at arms length) by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb

I was taking pics of the blood moon Sunday nite when I glanced over and saw myself in the chrome bumper of my Honda Pilot.  Grabbed iPhone for a TPF selfie (nikon on tripod w/ 300mm lens right in front of me):


----------



## Vtec44

Me at work, taken by my 2nd shooter.


----------



## mmaria

Braineack said:


> It has a very Euro vibe to it, maybe why?  Or because I'm wearing it?


of course it's because you're wearing it!


----------



## mmaria

jaomul said:


> 52 week challenge- week 4- Set up selfie (not at arms length) by jaomul, on Flickr


I thought you were 50-60 yo


----------



## jaomul

^^^ I'm 40. Now I'm a sad 40


----------



## The_Traveler

Who is the guy?






Stryker said:


>


----------



## cauzimme

Taken by a friend who also happen to be a talented photographer


----------



## Vtec44

cauzimme said:


> Taken by a friend who also happen to be a talented photographer
> View attachment 109365



Holy crap lurker, 38 posts since 2009.


----------



## cauzimme

Vtec44 said:


> cauzimme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken by a friend who also happen to be a talented photographer
> View attachment 109365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap lurker, 38 posts since 2009.
Click to expand...


Hahaha, I've dissapeared  in 2010 and I recently logged again, yesterday... !


----------



## DanOstergren

Today at work I was delivering furniture during a wind and rain storm with 60 mph wind and 90 mph gusts. You should have seen how graceful my beard looked in that wind!


----------



## devorator

Me by my assistantView attachment 109904


----------



## Aaaak

I was trying to take selfies with my camera, then I unintentionally messed up with focus...






For some reason, that was the one I liked the most.


----------



## katsrevenge

I don't actually have many selfies. This is probably the best of that lot.


----------



## Stryker

rlemert said:


> I like the tie, man.
> 
> Ha ha!  That's the Lacoste logo but he had no patience for photoshoots and wanted to walk out
> 
> 
> 
> Stryker said:
Click to expand...


----------



## Braineack

new gym shirt.


----------



## Raj_55555

Just having some fun!!


----------



## FITBMX

Braineack said:


> new gym shirt.



Great shirt, I love it!


----------



## mmaria

Raj_55555 said:


> Just having some fun!!





oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


it looks like fun, but I would never ever be able to do that!

(must be a great experience! )


----------



## jcdeboever

Raj_55555 said:


> Just having some fun!!



Wheres you camera?


----------



## jcdeboever

This is me, warts and all... Love y'all! Shoot. Sorry for the savage tan, i just got back from Florida...I need a haircut... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## kc4sox

Taken by the better half.


----------



## EIngerson

DanOstergren said:


> Today at work I was delivering furniture during a wind and rain storm with 60 mph wind and 90 mph gusts. You should have seen how graceful my beard looked in that wind!



Beards shaping up nice bro.


----------



## Raj_55555

mmaria said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just having some fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> it looks like fun, but I would never ever be able to do that!
> 
> (must be a great experience! )
Click to expand...

It was fun, but you get used to it after the first two times! I felt scuba diving was much more interesting and challenging, mostly because I had little to do while skydiving.. 



jcdeboever said:


> Wheres you camera?


Another diver in front of me of course!


----------



## EIngerson

Incognito Portrait? lol. My son grab my camera and got some great shots of the old man.




Pala-3 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr




Pala-5 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## Achaicus

Me, hand held self portrait with natural light. Getting the angle and expression to come together isn't easy.


----------



## Raj_55555

EIngerson said:


> Incognito Portrait? lol. My son grab my camera and got some great shots of the old man.
> 
> 
> 
> Pala-5 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr



I'd like to be an old man like that..


----------



## Braineack

I have a cool jean jacket.




Jean Jacket Selfie by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Designer

Braineack said:


> I have a cool jean jacket.
> Jean Jacket Selfie by The Braineack, on Flickr


Very nice portrait!


----------



## Braineack

outtake:


----------



## Forkie

Been away from the forum for a bit, so here's a new one!


----------



## runnah

Raj_55555 said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incognito Portrait? lol. My son grab my camera and got some great shots of the old man.
> 
> 
> 
> Pala-5 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to be an old man like that..
Click to expand...


what you can't see is that @EIngerson had his turn signal on for the entire lap.


----------



## EIngerson

H


runnah said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incognito Portrait? lol. My son grab my camera and got some great shots of the old man.
> 
> 
> 
> Pala-5 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to be an old man like that..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what you can't see is that @EIngerson had his turn signal on for the entire lap.
Click to expand...



Hey man, we said we weren't going to talk about that…...


----------



## nerwin

I lost some more weight, so I had to take an updated photo. I wear my sunglasses a lot in my self portraits because it hides my ptosis. 

Taken with D610 + 50 1.8G mounted on the tripod. Used my wireless remote..only took 20 tries. I suppose if I had a external monitor maybe it would be easier to compose the shot haha.


----------



## cauzimme

Some days, even on instagram photos, you find yourself cute, or hot. 
Tonite was one of those moment.  I just dig myself XD


----------



## The_Traveler

You are cute  (and probably hot in that leather jacket) but it is too harsh for my taste with blown out patches on cheek and nose.


----------



## SoniaS




----------



## DanOstergren

The_Traveler said:


> You are cute  (and probably hot in that leather jacket) but it is too harsh for my taste with blown out patches on cheek and nose.


Since when do we give critique on cell phone selfies in the "Post a picture of yourself" thread?


----------



## jcdeboever

Sharon,

You are in my daily thoughts and prayers. No weapon formed against me shall prosper! GO SHARON! We love you and are believing for your recovery! 






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## CdTSnap




----------



## Kacper111

Greetings from Poland


----------



## killerseaguls

Laundry is tough work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Traveler

DanOstergren said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are cute  (and probably hot in that leather jacket) but it is too harsh for my taste with blown out patches on cheek and nose.
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do we give critique on cell phone selfies in the "Post a picture of yourself" thread?
Click to expand...


No offense meant but I am certainly glad you are here to give moral leadership to us all - altho it seems to always be centered on me.


----------



## SCraig

Can't post the photo since it's not mine but it's a state park web site so it's probably safe.  Reelfoot Lake State Park  Top of the page, behind the Sigma 150-500.


----------



## DanOstergren

The_Traveler said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are cute  (and probably hot in that leather jacket) but it is too harsh for my taste with blown out patches on cheek and nose.
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do we give critique on cell phone selfies in the "Post a picture of yourself" thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No offense meant but I am certainly glad you are here to give moral leadership to us all - altho it seems to always be centered on me.
Click to expand...

I would have said the same thing if it were anyone else. No reason for you to be taking anything personally over this.


----------



## DanOstergren

This year I joined the Oregon Professional Photographers Association (OPPA), and last month I entered a photo into my first image competition. I wasn't expecting to rank highly or win anything, so I was shocked to be called up for 4 different awards at the association's holiday dinner this last weekend.
I was awarded:
Best Portrait: Human Subject
Best First Time Entrant
President's Choice Award
Judge's Choice Award

Can you tell that I'm very happy?


----------



## mmaria

DanOstergren said:


> This year I joined the Oregon Professional Photographers Association (OPPA), and last month I entered a photo into my first image competition. I wasn't expecting to rank highly or win anything, so I was shocked to be called up for 4 different awards at the association's holiday dinner this last weekend.
> I was awarded:
> Best Portrait: Human Subject
> Best First Time Entrant
> President's Choice Award
> Judge's Choice Award
> 
> Can you tell that I'm very happy?


Great!
and yes we can tell


----------



## gsgary

DanOstergren said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are cute  (and probably hot in that leather jacket) but it is too harsh for my taste with blown out patches on cheek and nose.
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do we give critique on cell phone selfies in the "Post a picture of yourself" thread?
Click to expand...

When they have cute puppies


----------



## Braineack

mmaria said:


> and yes we can tell




Belting out my falsetto singing You Should Be Dancing by The Bee Gees:


----------



## beachrat

Falsetto seems like the only way to fly when you got a safety pin that close to your,uhhhh,stuff.


----------



## Braineack

lol. it's attached to my belt loop!


----------



## frommrstomommy

Not my most favorite selfie ever, but.. I wanted an updated pic with the baby so this is from a few weeks ago  




CBC_0353-Edit by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr


----------



## JustJazzie

DanOstergren said:


> This year I joined the Oregon Professional Photographers Association (OPPA), and last month I entered a photo into my first image competition. I wasn't expecting to rank highly or win anything, so I was shocked to be called up for 4 different awards at the association's holiday dinner this last weekend.
> I was awarded:
> Best Portrait: Human Subject
> Best First Time Entrant
> President's Choice Award
> Judge's Choice Award
> 
> Can you tell that I'm very happy?


Wow! Congratulations! You surely deserve it. I always enjoy seeing your work, and I'm sure the judges are looking forward to seeing more next year! Keep on smiling.


----------



## DanOstergren

JustJazzie said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This year I joined the Oregon Professional Photographers Association (OPPA), and last month I entered a photo into my first image competition. I wasn't expecting to rank highly or win anything, so I was shocked to be called up for 4 different awards at the association's holiday dinner this last weekend.
> I was awarded:
> Best Portrait: Human Subject
> Best First Time Entrant
> President's Choice Award
> Judge's Choice Award
> 
> Can you tell that I'm very happy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Congratulations! You surely deserve it. I always enjoy seeing your work, and I'm sure the judges are looking forward to seeing more next year! Keep on smiling.
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## FITBMX

DanOstergren said:


> This year I joined the Oregon Professional Photographers Association (OPPA), and last month I entered a photo into my first image competition. I wasn't expecting to rank highly or win anything, so I was shocked to be called up for 4 different awards at the association's holiday dinner this last weekend.
> I was awarded:
> Best Portrait: Human Subject
> Best First Time Entrant
> President's Choice Award
> Judge's Choice Award
> 
> Can you tell that I'm very happy?



I am late seeing this, but dang good job!!!


----------



## Usul

It was cold.



Selfie by Artem Bagaev, on Flickr


----------



## crimsonpetrichor11

Hi! I'm new here...  I'm Aubrey, I live in CA.  this is a hand held self portrait with natural light.... it's actually about 2 years old now.... I guess it is time to take a new one.... not just cell phone selfies, lol.


----------



## Didereaux

Look at my avatar.


----------



## CdTSnap

Off Camera Side Lighting by Chris Turner, on Flickr


----------



## hir0

I'm the one on the right side.


----------



## Sicboi

Could be like a watering hole or some sort that people look for when going out to photograph.


----------



## Donde

Good for you. Keep bugging the prima donas.


----------



## Sicboi

Not really an issue with me now is it?


----------



## ronlane

Got in front of the camera for some test shots.


----------



## DanOstergren

Today I got halfway to the barber shop for a beard trim, then decided that I couldn't do it and went back home. My last trim was a year ago, and it seems I'm having some anxiety about letting any of this beard go.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## Watchful

hir0 said:


> View attachment 115202
> 
> I'm the one on the right side.


My right or yours?


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmaria

oh...

we used to have so much fun in this thread...


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> oh...
> we used to have so much fun in this thread...



Those were the days 

Here, let's have a staring contest!



Self-timed by limrodrigues, on Flickr

(Testing out the self-timer I bought for the Land Camera.)


----------



## oldhippy

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh...
> we used to have so much fun in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those were the days
> 
> Here, let's have a staring contest!
> 
> 
> 
> Self-timed by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> (Testing out the self-timer I bought for the Land Camera.)
Click to expand...


Interesting photo. Slight smile with sadden eyes, Great shot. Ed


----------



## cauzimme

showcasing my first tatoo


----------



## Tim Tucker

limr said:


> Here, let's have a staring contest!


----------



## bundleofjoy

I saw david hedges photographer Portfolio .I like it.He is professional photographer


----------



## DanOstergren

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh...
> we used to have so much fun in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those were the days
> 
> Here, let's have a staring contest!
> 
> 
> 
> Self-timed by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> (Testing out the self-timer I bought for the Land Camera.)
Click to expand...


Why isn't there an "I adore you" option in the rating system?


----------



## frommrstomommy

my littlest little and I last week


----------



## jcdeboever

frommrstomommy said:


> my littlest little and I last week
> View attachment 119512


Awe, beautiful!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

DanOstergren said:


> Why isn't there an "I adore you" option in the rating system?





snowbear said:


> You win.



Awww, this is just what I needed after a long, headachy day and coming home feeling like a wrung-out dishrag.

A  for each of you!


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchful




----------



## compasiune11

Me and my wife


----------



## Didereaux




----------



## Watchful




----------



## StefaninLA

Here is 2 versions of myself.


----------



## Didereaux

Like the Gibson!


----------



## StefaninLA

Thank you,  but don't forget the Marshall. Goes together like hand an d glove. Les paul and Marshall plexi


----------



## terri

StefaninLA said:


> Thank you,  but don't forget the Marshall. Goes together like hand an d glove. Les paul and Marshall plexi


This is a great shot!   I like everything about it, even the texture of the floor is cool.    What kind of music do you play?


----------



## StefaninLA

terri said:


> StefaninLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,  but don't forget the Marshall. Goes together like hand an d glove. Les paul and Marshall plexi
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great shot!   I like everything about it, even the texture of the floor is cool.    What kind of music do you play?
Click to expand...


Thanks.  It's a self portrait I did for an audition I was going to. I play mostly blues based rock n roll basically but have a history of playing everything from straight ahead jazz to metal to pop and country. Canon 6d, can't remember the exif data.


----------



## TrolleySwag

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## FITBMX

This is a PS composite I did a few months ago, just kinda playing around.


----------



## KC1

A plane towing a giant.  (scale is off a bit)
I think the shadows are out of place too, too far forward.


----------



## jcdeboever

......

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## EIngerson

Cheesy! LOL




Me 2 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## FITBMX

KC1 said:


> A plane towing a giant.  (scale is off a bit)
> I think the shadows are out of place too, too far forward.



The plane was crop dusting next to our place, and it was a really small plane, but the scale is off a bit.  And I set the shadow location according to the shadows of the  street lights. But this was a quick job just for the heck of it.


----------



## limr

FITBMX said:


> KC1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A plane towing a giant.  (scale is off a bit)
> I think the shadows are out of place too, too far forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane was crop dusting next to our place, and it was a really small plane, but the scale is off a bit.  And I set the shadow location according to the shadows of the  street lights. But this was a quick job just for the heck of it.
Click to expand...


It totally adds to the camp, so I think it works better off scale.


----------



## KC1

limr said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KC1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A plane towing a giant.  (scale is off a bit)
> I think the shadows are out of place too, too far forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane was crop dusting next to our place, and it was a really small plane, but the scale is off a bit.  And I set the shadow location according to the shadows of the  street lights. But this was a quick job just for the heck of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It totally adds to the camp, so I think it works better off scale.
Click to expand...

Absolutely.


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewdoeshair

I'm the one in the hat here. I don't know how this started, but every time I style hair for a shoot I try to get a BTS shot of the model's hair in my mouth. These days I'm more interested in being behind the camera than having hair in my mouth.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 122392


Awesome! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

jcdeboever said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 122392
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That is my forehead, not a movie screen!


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 122392
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is my forehead, not a movie screen!
Click to expand...

Nice skin tone 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## FITBMX

andrewdoeshair said:


> I'm the one in the hat here. I don't know how this started, but every time I style hair for a shoot I try to get a BTS shot of the model's hair in my mouth. These days I'm more interested in being behind the camera than having hair in my mouth.


----------



## Sicboi

It's obvious that if I keep posting others will join in and we can keep up the community.


----------



## otherprof

DSLR noob said:


> I like to know what who I am talking to looks like, just a thing. I'm sure many of you agree it is more personal that way. I'd post this in the self portrait thread, but some of the pics I am about weren't taken by me. You can also post a little info to make the convos smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally a cool kind of dazed black and white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Age: 17
> Been into photography: interested for about 3 years, hands on since December 2006 (first camera)
> Most browsed sections: any sub forum under "The Foundations of Photography"


----------



## rhyno214




----------



## JimMcClain

Taken in a motel room near Las Vegas, 2007. I seem to be trying to figure out how this bridge camera works.






Today I have a Nikon D810 and don't know enough about it to take my own photo.  But I did try my hand at the traditional "selfie with a girlfriend" using my smartphone.






I'll try to do better next time.


----------



## ronlane

Head shot. Wanted to try a new set up to get a white background. It turned out well.


----------



## Beatles2

Me , myself and I . And,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## waday

Wildwood-19 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Donde

Me and my favorite subject at the termales de Santa Rosa de Cabal.


----------



## The_Traveler

A friend was trying a Zeiss Batis 85 mm.
Lens did not fly into pieces, which is an endorsement of Zeiss lens build


----------



## frommrstomommy

self portrait with daughter by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr


----------



## The_Traveler

lovely photo.
-and who is that woman holding you?


----------



## ronlane

More practice with the lighting.


----------



## nerwin

After my 100 pound weight loss, I guess its time to share some new selfies. 

All images were shot using a Nikon D610 + 24-120 f/4 VR

Here's one I did the other day. Who says that 24-120 f/4 doesn't have good bokeh? 



 

And here is one I did after getting my first softboxes and was just messing around with lighting.


----------



## FITBMX

nerwin said:


> After my 100 pound weight loss, I guess its time to share some new selfies.
> 
> All images were shot using a Nikon D610 + 24-120 f/4 VR
> 
> Here's one I did the other day. Who says that 24-120 f/4 doesn't have good bokeh?
> 
> And here is one I did after getting my first softboxes and was just messing around with lighting.



First of all, congratulations on losing the weight! I know it's not easy. 
The f4 bokeh looks great to me, it seems like the perfect amount. 
I like the second one, but I might try darkening your right (camera left) lens of your glasses, so you can't see your face. But doing this also may look bad, not sure. LOL However it is a great photo either way, good work!


----------



## bogeyguy




----------



## bogeyguy

At a recent Wounded Warrior golf outing.


----------



## nerwin

FITBMX said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> After my 100 pound weight loss, I guess its time to share some new selfies.
> 
> All images were shot using a Nikon D610 + 24-120 f/4 VR
> 
> Here's one I did the other day. Who says that 24-120 f/4 doesn't have good bokeh?
> 
> And here is one I did after getting my first softboxes and was just messing around with lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, congratulations on losing the weight! I know it's not easy.
> The f4 bokeh looks great to me, it seems like the perfect amount.
> I like the second one, but I might try darkening your right (camera left) lens of your glasses, so you can't see your face. But doing this also may look bad, not sure. LOL However it is a great photo either way, good work!
Click to expand...


That's funny because when I was processing the second photo, I actually went into photoshop and removed the reflection of my softbox but it just didn't look right to me so I kept it orginal. If I had more photoshop experience, maybe I could of made it look more "natural" instead of just blacking it out without reflection. It works great as a profile/avatar picture though!


----------



## FITBMX

nerwin said:


> That's funny because when I was processing the second photo, I actually went into photoshop and removed the reflection of my softbox but it just didn't look right to me so I kept it orginal. If I had more photoshop experience, maybe I could of made it look more "natural" instead of just blacking it out without reflection. It works great as a profile/avatar picture though!



Like I said it is a well done photo!


----------



## The Barbarian




----------



## The Barbarian

Take your pick.


----------



## limr




----------



## SquarePeg

limr said:


> View attachment 126155



Love the double reflection.


----------



## limr

SquarePeg said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the double reflection.
Click to expand...


Thanks


----------



## tirediron

SquarePeg said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the double reflection.
Click to expand...

'cause the world desperately needs more Lenny!


----------



## limr

tirediron said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the double reflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'cause the world desperately needs more Lenny!
Click to expand...


The world could do worse


----------



## EIngerson

About a year ago. Not sure if this is a repost. It's from a selfie meet-up with some photo friends. 




Another selfie by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## frommrstomommy

car selfie with my son before his first ever zoo visit. he was a little excited


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I am 54 and I still get excited before a zoo visit.


----------



## EIngerson

Making a mockery of motocross. LOL! A buddy of mine grabbed me with his cell phone. (did that sound dirty?)





Me-1 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## Vtec44

Oh it's just me taking my clients into the woods...


----------



## ahowat16

Boyfriend and I stuntin' fir social media.


----------



## jake337

I'll do one a year just like my haircuts.


----------



## jcdeboever

gk fotografie said:


> View attachment 126952


Someone likes to make their paints from scratch.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## MSnowy

1000 mile ride a few weekends ago


----------



## FITBMX

MSnowy said:


> 1000 mile ride a few weekends ago



I  need the engine from one of those, let me know if you ever get tired of the engine.


----------



## TheFantasticG

Recently had my sister in law and her baby move in for a temporary stay due to the recent flooding in Baton Rouge


Sent from my iPhone using Telekenisisisisis


----------



## Andrew_Smith

Me on the left with my closest friend. The photo was taken on my 18th birthday this past Friday.


----------



## FITBMX

Andrew_Smith said:


> Me on the left with my closest friend. The photo was taken on my 18th birthday this past Friday.



Late happy birthday!


----------



## pez

A selfie! Somewhere in LA at a boomerang tournament, after a very weird sleepless night alone in the high desert west of Needles, CA, 1985. Tri-X, Pentax MX, M50 1.7 
I recently found two rolls of negatives that I processed back then, but apparently never even made a contact sheet. All under-processed for ASA 200. Luckily, we now have Lightroom cc...


----------



## FITBMX

pez said:


> A selfie! Somewhere in LA at a *boomerang tournament,* after a very weird sleepless night alone in the high desert west of Needles, CA, 1985. Tri-X, Pentax MX, M50 1.7
> I recently found two rolls of negatives that I processed back then, but apparently never even made a contact sheet. All under-processed for ASA 200. Luckily, we now have Lightroom cc...



That is cool! Did you compete?


----------



## jcdeboever

pez said:


> A selfie! Somewhere in LA at a boomerang tournament, after a very weird sleepless night alone in the high desert west of Needles, CA, 1985. Tri-X, Pentax MX, M50 1.7
> I recently found two rolls of negatives that I processed back then, but apparently never even made a contact sheet. All under-processed for ASA 200. Luckily, we now have Lightroom cc...



Great pic. Love the tone, contrast, grain.... nice.


----------



## pez

FITBMX said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> 
> A selfie! Somewhere in LA at a *boomerang tournament,* after a very weird sleepless night alone in the high desert west of Needles, CA, 1985. Tri-X, Pentax MX, M50 1.7
> I recently found two rolls of negatives that I processed back then, but apparently never even made a contact sheet. All under-processed for ASA 200. Luckily, we now have Lightroom cc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is cool! Did you compete?
Click to expand...

Thanks! Yes, I was way into rangs. Was on the board of directors of the US Boomerang Association, and in LA for the '85 Nationals (with my MX). I did OK, but maybe not in a league with the best. That year, I think I made it to #17 nationally, but really, there weren't all that many boomerang competitors, lol. I did make a thousand or so of my various designs back in the day, and still have walls full of boomerangs. My club, the Atlanta Boomerang Society, hosted the Nationals the next year and it was an event! We managed to secure the Atlanta Falcons Training Facility, and there was lots of press there (not usual for a boomerang event).



jcdeboever said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> 
> A selfie! Somewhere in LA at a boomerang tournament, after a very weird sleepless night alone in the high desert west of Needles, CA, 1985. Tri-X, Pentax MX, M50 1.7
> I recently found two rolls of negatives that I processed back then, but apparently never even made a contact sheet. All under-processed for ASA 200. Luckily, we now have Lightroom cc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic. Love the tone, contrast, grain.... nice.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## FITBMX

pez said:


> Thanks! Yes, I was way into rangs. Was on the board of directors of the US Boomerang Association, and in LA for the '85 Nationals (with my MX). I did OK, but maybe not in a league with the best. That year, I think I made it to #17 nationally, but really, there weren't all that many boomerang competitors, lol. I did make a thousand or so of my various designs back in the day, and still have walls full of boomerangs. My club, the Atlanta Boomerang Society, hosted the Nationals the next year and it was an event! We managed to secure the Atlanta Falcons Training Facility, and there was lots of press there (not usual for a boomerang event).



That's cool! I have never really used a boomerang before, I have thought about making one before, I do some woodcarving and it easy to carve something basic.
Are you still involved in the sport?


----------



## pez

FITBMX said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes, I was way into rangs. Was on the board of directors of the US Boomerang Association, and in LA for the '85 Nationals (with my MX). I did OK, but maybe not in a league with the best. That year, I think I made it to #17 nationally, but really, there weren't all that many boomerang competitors, lol. I did make a thousand or so of my various designs back in the day, and still have walls full of boomerangs. My club, the Atlanta Boomerang Society, hosted the Nationals the next year and it was an event! We managed to secure the Atlanta Falcons Training Facility, and there was lots of press there (not usual for a boomerang event).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool! I have never really used a boomerang before, I have thought about making one before, I do some woodcarving and it easy to carve something basic.
> Are you still involved in the sport?
Click to expand...

I still toss them! But I don't make them or compete, haha. Hey, it's pretty much the only exercise I get 
Try 5 or 7-ply aircraft or marine birch. You want all layers flawless for consistent strength and mass density.
One thing about boomerangs: the better you get, the less like exercise it is...

Here's a few of my old rangs. The tomahawk was made by the late great Rusty Harding- I have several left and right-hand examples of those!







Here's a couple of my best performing designs. Of course, everyone commonly borrows features from other maker's designs, adding an innovation here and there. These days, competition boomerangs are pretty much formula, from what I've seen, and less craft. But there are still lots of makers out there who use traditional materials!


----------



## FITBMX

pez said:


> I still toss them! But I don't make them or compete, haha. Hey, it's pretty much the only exercise I get
> Try 5 or 7-ply aircraft or marine birch. You want all layers flawless for consistent strength and mass density.
> One thing about boomerangs: the better you get, the less like exercise it is...
> 
> Here's a few of my old rangs. The tomahawk was made by the late great Rusty Harding- I have several left and right-hand examples of those!
> 
> Here's a couple of my best performing designs. Of course, everyone commonly borrows features from other maker's designs, adding an innovation here and there. These days, competition boomerangs are pretty much formula, from what I've seen, and less craft. But there are still lots of makers out there who use traditional materials!



I have a book that shows how to make them, but it is a primitive survival skills book. They start with a tree branch in the correct shape, so it is made with an unbroken grain. But they also end with showing how to kill something with it! LOL And their boomerangs aren't near as sporty as your's are.


----------



## The_Traveler

What are the competitions like?
Throwing, catching, distance?

Is that you in this video?


----------



## Advanced Photo

Looks like you even adopted the aboriginal hairstyle and beard. That's dedication.


----------



## jcdeboever

I want one..   I still have a pair of shorts like those, along with the glasses. Groovy


----------



## pez

FITBMX said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still toss them! But I don't make them or compete, haha. Hey, it's pretty much the only exercise I get
> Try 5 or 7-ply aircraft or marine birch. You want all layers flawless for consistent strength and mass density.
> One thing about boomerangs: the better you get, the less like exercise it is...
> 
> Here's a few of my old rangs. The tomahawk was made by the late great Rusty Harding- I have several left and right-hand examples of those!
> 
> Here's a couple of my best performing designs. Of course, everyone commonly borrows features from other maker's designs, adding an innovation here and there. These days, competition boomerangs are pretty much formula, from what I've seen, and less craft. But there are still lots of makers out there who use traditional materials!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a book that shows how to make them, but it is a primitive survival skills book. They start with a tree branch in the correct shape, so it is made with an unbroken grain. But they also end with showing how to kill something with it! LOL And their boomerangs aren't near as sporty as your's are.
Click to expand...

Those used as weapons are generally the larger, heavier, gently-curved Kill sticks, Throwing sticks, or Kylies (in OZ). They fly, but don't return. Sometimes a boomerang might be used to throw side-armed up into a flight of birds, in hopes of nailing one or two- in which case the boomerang wouldn't return, either. Best use of wood is to use laminated wood, and easiest is to just acquire a sheet of high quality birch aircraft ply. For a while, I taught a class in boomerangs for a company called The Learning Annex.



The_Traveler said:


> What are the competitions like?
> Throwing, catching, distance?
> 
> Is that you in this video?


OMGGGGG!!! How did you find that? I used to have it on VHS long ago. The spokes person is my friend Brent Russell. He and I formed the club, which is still around today. I'm the bearded guy in the blue shirt and kaki shorts- check out that one-handed catch at 2:40, lol.



Advanced Photo said:


> Looks like you even adopted the aboriginal hairstyle and beard. That's dedication.


I'm afraid so.



jcdeboever said:


> I want one..   I still have a pair of shorts like those, along with the glasses. Groovy


I'm not speaking in that vid, but I'm in there throwing ^^^


----------



## pez

The_Traveler said:


> What are the competitions like?
> Throwing, catching, distance?
> 
> Is that you in this video?


Distance, Accuracy, Fast Catch, Australian Round, "Suicide"...


----------



## r.reeder

Hi.  I'm using a 1946, maybe 1947, Kodak Medalist II here.  The 620 film was rerolled from a 120 spool.  It's easy to do.  My daughter's husband's folks (I guess I should say my In-laws) knew someone in the Los Angeles area that had this camera & wanted to give it a good home.  They gave it to me.  I read all I could on it, & that camera, the "Cobblestone", is a real gem.  It's definitely a keeper.  (Now all I got to do is figure out how to post a photo.)






OK,  photo came through.

-Rich Reeder, Mesa, Arizona.






DSLR noob said:


> I like to know what who I am talking to looks like, just a thing. I'm sure many of you agree it is more personal that way. I'd post this in the self portrait thread, but some of the pics I am about weren't taken by me. You can also post a little info to make the convos smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally a cool kind of dazed black and white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Age: 17
> Been into photography: interested for about 3 years, hands on since December 2006 (first camera)
> Most browsed sections: any sub forum under "The Foundations of Photography"


----------



## Advanced Photo

> OMGGGGG!!! How did you find that? I used to have it on VHS long ago. The spokes person is my friend Brent Russell. He and I formed the club, which is still around today. I'm the bearded guy in the blue shirt and kaki shorts- check out that one-handed catch at 2:40, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not speaking in that vid, but I'm in there throwing ^^^



Now we need to find one of you playing the didgeridoo.


----------



## chuasam




----------



## FITBMX

pez said:


> OMGGGGG!!! How did you find that? I used to have it on VHS long ago. The spokes person is my friend Brent Russell. He and I formed the club, which is still around today. I'm the bearded guy in the blue shirt and kaki shorts- check out that one-handed catch at 2:40, lol.



Who know that would be wandering around youtube! LOL


----------



## pez

Advanced Photo said:


> OMGGGGG!!! How did you find that? I used to have it on VHS long ago. The spokes person is my friend Brent Russell. He and I formed the club, which is still around today. I'm the bearded guy in the blue shirt and kaki shorts- check out that one-handed catch at 2:40, lol.
> 
> View attachment 128927​
> I'm not speaking in that vid, but I'm in there throwing ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we need to find one of you playing the didgeridoo.
Click to expand...

Nice still frame


----------



## lollyfin85

Well this is me with the cheap backdrop haha


----------



## frommrstomommy

halloween <3 




CBC_3401 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

little one was NOT cooperating.. and my moms photography needs a little work. haha 




CBC_3404 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr


----------



## FITBMX

frommrstomommy said:


> halloween <3
> 
> 
> little one was NOT cooperating.. and my moms photography needs a little work. haha



Where is the tinman?


----------



## jcdeboever

FITBMX said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> halloween <3
> 
> 
> little one was NOT cooperating.. and my moms photography needs a little work. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the tinman?
Click to expand...

Probably looking for his heart...


----------



## Vtec44

Industry party.  I'm somewhere in there hahaha


----------



## FITBMX

Vtec44 said:


> Industry party.  I'm somewhere in there hahaha



I can't find you! LOL


----------



## Vtec44

FITBMX said:


> I can't find you! LOL



I'm the dork in pink shirt/tie next to the blonde on the left side of the photo lol


----------



## FITBMX

Vtec44 said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find you! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the dork in pink shirt/tie next to the blonde on the left side of the photo lol
Click to expand...


I thought that was you, but wasn't sure/


----------



## Advanced Photo

Yep. I spotted you right off.


----------



## tirediron

So here's a question:  If it's a gathering of photographers, how do you do decide who takes the group photo?


----------



## Advanced Photo

Self timer.


----------



## Ysarex

Hard at work.

Joe


----------



## beohendee

This is a recent photo I took. I wanted to go for an autumny look since it was October so gave it a really orangy warm colour.


----------



## photo1x1.com

One of them is me - I don´t know which one though.


----------



## CdTSnap

Pic my mate took of me with the RZ67, developed at home




RZ67 by Chris Turner, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

dawn patrol? 


.


----------



## jcdeboever

Christmas JC . Sorry about the huge hands, I was born with them and made dramatic by the fisheye christmas bulb.


----------



## jojo.cauble

[emoji10]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## clothrop




----------



## DanOstergren

I got rid of my beard.


----------



## FITBMX

snowbear said:


> After the job interview; still in funny clothes



Hope you get the job!


----------



## snowbear

FITBMX said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the job interview; still in funny clothes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get the job!
Click to expand...

Me, too.


----------



## Overread

DanOstergren said:


> I got rid of my beard.



How could you! HOW!


----------



## FITBMX

Overread said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got rid of my beard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you! HOW!
Click to expand...


I bet he is just getting rid of the dead wood, so he can start fresh!


----------



## limr

FITBMX said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got rid of my beard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you! HOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet he is just getting rid of the dead wood, so he can start fresh!
Click to expand...


 I dunno, it looks very Freddie Mercury somehow. I like it!


----------



## FITBMX

limr said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got rid of my beard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you! HOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet he is just getting rid of the dead wood, so he can start fresh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno, it looks very Freddie Mercury somehow. I like it!
Click to expand...

I didn't notice that before, but you are right.  I like the look even more now! LOL


----------



## Raj_55555

FITBMX said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got rid of my beard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you! HOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet he is just getting rid of the dead wood, so he can start fresh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno, it looks very Freddie Mercury somehow. I like it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't notice that before, but you are right.  I like the look even more now! LOL
Click to expand...

Ditto!


----------



## Raj_55555

Taken & processed by someone else.. Trying to grow a majestic beard like Dan, not sure how it'll come off though..


----------



## FITBMX

Raj_55555 said:


> Taken & processed by someone else.. Trying to grow a majestic beard like Dan, not sure how it'll come off though..



The photo is okay, but it would be better if you had a few more cameras! 
What cameras do you have there? 
This does make me realize that you need to update your avatar.


----------



## jalegre0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jalegre0

Takin with Pentex k10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jalegre0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jalegre0

Orange is beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jalegre0

Let me know what you think I edited these

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jalegre0

Hi I'm jay new to forum photography always a hobby of mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanOstergren

Overread said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got rid of my beard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you! HOW!
Click to expand...

No one had seen my jaw in over two years, so it was time. Plus, Bishops gives you a free beer and they do all the work for me for a good price!


limr said:


> I dunno, it looks very Freddie Mercury somehow. I like it!









Raj_55555 said:


> Taken & processed by someone else.. Trying to grow a majestic beard like Dan, not sure how it'll come off though..


Raj you look hot!


----------



## nerwin

I found this shirt on Amazon and had to have it.

Captain Picard FTW!


----------



## Gary A.

Raj_55555 said:


> Taken & processed by someone else.. Trying to grow a majestic beard like Dan, not sure how it'll come off though..


You appear to be the Indian God of Photography.


----------



## tirediron

Gary A. said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken & processed by someone else.. Trying to grow a majestic beard like Dan, not sure how it'll come off though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to be the Indian God of Photography.
Click to expand...

How can he be an Indian God?  He's only got two arms!


----------



## Gary A.

tirediron said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken & processed by someone else.. Trying to grow a majestic beard like Dan, not sure how it'll come off though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to be the Indian God of Photography.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can he be an Indian God?  He's only got two arms!
Click to expand...

That you can see ...  I am assuming an arm per camera.


----------



## tirediron

Gary A. said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken & processed by someone else.. Trying to grow a majestic beard like Dan, not sure how it'll come off though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to be the Indian God of Photography.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can he be an Indian God?  He's only got two arms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you can see.  I am assuming an arm per camera.
Click to expand...

Good point... for shooting behind, I assume?


----------



## nerwin

This is probably the best self portrait I have ever taken. I have a very hard time taking pictures of myself because I have really poor self image and I'm trying to overcome this by taking self portraits frequently to become more comfortable in front of the camera. This is not an easy thing for me, but I'm trying my best. 

Anyways. I took this using the D610 + Tamron 28-75 @ 1/125th, f/3.5, ISO 1600, 75mm. 

To the left of them I had natural light coming in from the window which caused a shadow on the right of my face so I used my soft box for fill light which has a full spectrum daylight balance bulb which I actually bounced it off the white ceiling in order to mellow it out a little. I think it worked out well.


----------



## jcdeboever

nerwin said:


> This is probably the best self portrait I have ever taken. I have a very hard time taking pictures of myself because I have really poor self image and I'm trying to overcome this by taking self portraits frequently to become more comfortable in front of the camera. This is not an easy thing for me, but I'm trying my best.
> 
> Anyways. I took this using the D610 + Tamron 28-75 @ 1/125th, f/3.5, ISO 1600, 75mm.
> 
> To the left of them I had natural light coming in from the window which caused a shadow on the right of my face so I used my soft box for fill light which has a full spectrum daylight balance bulb which I actually bounced it off the white ceiling in order to mellow it out a little. I think it worked out well.
> 
> View attachment 131945



I hope I am not mistaken and if I am please forgive me... I applaud you young man. You look great. You seem to have lost a lot of weight but I may be mistaking you for another poster. If you did lose a lot of weight, it is encouraging for me as I need to as well. I have lost 20 lbs in the last couple of months and have about 80 more to go. I didn't lose them by trying as health challenges forced the loss. Anyway, nice artistic self portrait, it is well done bud.


----------



## nerwin

jcdeboever said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably the best self portrait I have ever taken. I have a very hard time taking pictures of myself because I have really poor self image and I'm trying to overcome this by taking self portraits frequently to become more comfortable in front of the camera. This is not an easy thing for me, but I'm trying my best.
> 
> Anyways. I took this using the D610 + Tamron 28-75 @ 1/125th, f/3.5, ISO 1600, 75mm.
> 
> To the left of them I had natural light coming in from the window which caused a shadow on the right of my face so I used my soft box for fill light which has a full spectrum daylight balance bulb which I actually bounced it off the white ceiling in order to mellow it out a little. I think it worked out well.
> 
> View attachment 131945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I am not mistaken and if I am please forgive me... I applaud you young man. You look great. You seem to have lost a lot of weight but I may be mistaking you for another poster. If you did lose a lot of weight, it is encouraging for me as I need to as well. I have lost 20 lbs in the last couple of months and have about 80 more to go. I didn't lose them by trying as health challenges forced the loss. Anyway, nice artistic self portrait, it is well done bud.
Click to expand...


You're not mistaken. I lost over 100 lbs so far, I don't think I can lose much more haha so I've been trying to focus on building muscle now but dang weight equipment is so expensive!


----------



## Derrel

Great selfie, Nerwin. I LIKE the lens rendering style. Interesting DOF, and an off the hook backdrop!


----------



## evancamp13

jalegre0 said:


> Takin with Pentex k10
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool shots. For some reason, they make me think of Lieutenant Dan!


----------



## Raj_55555

FITBMX said:


> The photo is okay, but it would be better if you had a few more cameras!
> What cameras do you have there?
> This does make me realize that you need to update your avatar.


 No clue, I had Couple of Canons & Nikon, all Aps-c's though, so no fun! 
I do need to change my avatar though, let me see what I can find!



DanOstergren said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken & processed by someone else.. Trying to grow a majestic beard like Dan, not sure how it'll come off though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raj you look hot!
Click to expand...







Thanks Dan, that's a great complement coming from you!! 




Gary A. said:


> You appear to be the Indian God of Photography.


 That can be my new tagline!


----------



## terri

Gary A. said:  _You appear to be the Indian God of Photography._



Raj_55555 said:


> That can be my new tagline!



Careful what you wish for.


----------



## terri




----------



## nerwin

terri said:


>



I like the creativeness!


----------



## terri

Thanks!


----------



## FITBMX

That looks great! Love the idea!


----------



## Raj_55555

terri said:


> Gary A. said:  _You appear to be the Indian God of Photography._
> 
> 
> 
> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That can be my new tagline!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful what you wish for.
Click to expand...

Darn it!! I should have wished for that Lamborghini!!  

Love that photo btw, very creative!


----------



## waday

After rummaging around in some old photos, I found one of my grandfather that was almost identical to one my wife took of me (pre-beard and -10 pounds).




Grandfather and grandson by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

waday said:


> After rummaging around in some old photos, I found one of my grandfather that was almost identical to one my wife took of me (pre-beard and -10 pounds).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandfather and grandson by Wade, on Flickr


Serious likeness, uncanny. 

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## terri

jcdeboever said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> After rummaging around in some old photos, I found one of my grandfather that was almost identical to one my wife took of me (pre-beard and -10 pounds).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandfather and grandson by Wade, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Serious likeness, uncanny.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
Click to expand...


I agree!   He must have loved watching you grow up.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> After rummaging around in some old photos, I found one of my grandfather that was almost identical to one my wife took of me (pre-beard and -10 pounds).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandfather and grandson by Wade, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Serious likeness, uncanny.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree!   He must have loved watching you grow up.
Click to expand...

Thanks! He passed a few years ago, after a very, very long and frustrating battle with Alzheimer's. I wish he would have been able to see how photography (and all technology) evolved. He loved technology as he grew up, working Morse Code in WWII, and then working at an Air Force base until retirement. 

I remember when I tried to show him how to play Solitaire on the computer, he told me that the little arrow was showing me what to do. He didn't know that the arrow was me moving the mouse.


----------



## terri

waday said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> After rummaging around in some old photos, I found one of my grandfather that was almost identical to one my wife took of me (pre-beard and -10 pounds).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandfather and grandson by Wade, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Serious likeness, uncanny.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree!   He must have loved watching you grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! He passed a few years ago, after a very, very long and frustrating battle with Alzheimer's. I wish he would have been able to see how photography (and all technology) evolved. He loved technology as he grew up, working Morse Code in WWII, and then working at an Air Force base until retirement.
> 
> I remember when I tried to show him how to play Solitaire on the computer, he told me that the little arrow was showing me what to do. He didn't know that the arrow was me moving the mouse.
Click to expand...

He sounds like an interesting guy!    I bet he had some great stories to tell.  

Love that tidbit about watching that *arrow!*


----------



## zombiesniper

Here's one from when I was in the Navy.
The me giving my reassuring "We got this!" face.


----------



## tirediron

I remember that face.  I never found it very reassuring!


----------



## zombiesniper

Ya but when you saw it we already had a couple of wets down us. lol


----------



## tirediron

zombiesniper said:


> Ya but when you saw it we already had a couple of wets down us. lol


There is that...  I'm pretty sure that there were a few OROs who weren't very reassured either!


----------



## nerwin

Sorry, I don't mean to plaster my ugly mug everywhere. 

But I think my new 28mm f/2.8G is selfie approved, hahaha.


----------



## CdTSnap

Getting in with the bride




_DSC2553 by Chris Turner, on Flickr


----------



## JamesCanada

this is me




Me


----------



## nerwin

JamesCanada said:


> this is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me



Nice road rash! Ouch!


----------



## Gary A.

nerwin said:


> Sorry, I don't mean to plaster my ugly mug everywhere.
> 
> But I think my new 28mm f/2.8G is selfie approved, hahaha.
> 
> View attachment 132701


Nerwin!


----------



## JamesCanada

nerwin said:


> JamesCanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice road rash! Ouch!
Click to expand...


Mountain Bike Rash!!!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Heres me Thank you to @zombiesniper for taking the photo and letting me post it


----------



## theblackandwhiteblog

My husband took this one a few months ago


----------



## MSnowy




----------



## tirediron

MSnowy said:


>


My... what a big head you have!


----------



## ronlane

A good Sunday to set up the lights and get some practice in with the Canon 85mm f/1.8. I'm liking this lens.


----------



## tirediron

ronlane said:


> A good Sunday to set up the lights and get some practice in with the Canon 85mm f/1.8. I'm liking this lens.
> 
> View attachment 133751


Great lens and lighting... a shame about the model though...


----------



## ronlane

tirediron said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good Sunday to set up the lights and get some practice in with the Canon 85mm f/1.8. I'm liking this lens.
> 
> View attachment 133751
> 
> 
> 
> Great lens and lighting... a shame about the model though...
Click to expand...


ikr! But he is all I can afford that will sit there and not complain. Besides if you can make that mug look ok and handle the glasses too...... well you might have a chance at OCF.


----------



## tirediron

I'd say you've got a pretty good handle on OCF!


----------



## ronlane

tirediron said:


> I'd say you've got a pretty good handle on OCF!



Thank you.


----------



## zombiesniper




----------



## Gary A.

Nice.


----------



## jcdeboever

zombiesniper said:


> View attachment 133967


That is excellent, man you may want to be a portrait photographer.


----------



## zombiesniper

Thank you.
Still getting used to photographing non feathery things.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter

perhaps you can't see me so well as my face is a little washed out, but this is me!
and i will never again take one like this!
Master Blaster - me in the pic with pop-up flash & handheld Nikon 910


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter

jcdeboever said:


> zombiesniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133967
> 
> 
> 
> That is excellent, man you may want to be a portrait photographer.
Click to expand...

it is good!


----------



## bumkicho




----------



## zombiesniper

Unable to see the image.
Best to use the BBcode from flicker.


----------



## bumkicho

Just figured that out. Thanks.


----------



## Allenc873

Me by Allen Cheshire, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Allenc873 said:


> Me by Allen Cheshire, on Flickr


Great light on her


----------



## Milk&Cookies

Whelp...




IMG_7043 by ..Milk, on Flickr




IMG_7081 by ..Milk, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Hubcap Homeboy


----------



## micmicmic

Self Portrait :]


----------



## DanOstergren

I'm sad because my eye is turning into a black hole. #realproblems


----------



## SoCarRob




----------



## runnah




----------



## beccaf91

It me.


----------



## tirediron

Getting silly at the end of a 17 hour day!




Photo credit:  Jennifer Brum Photography; posted with permission


----------



## Parker219




----------



## DinoThePhotoGuy

Nice portrait. I like your creativity.  And your glasses. They're similar to my older ones.



Fate said:


> Moi in a Romanian hotel room!


----------



## denada

one year and a week ago


----------



## Derrel

denada said:


> one year and a week ago



And here most of thought you were an attractive,demure, reserved, 20-something female, based on your profile photo!


----------



## BrentC

Derrel said:


> denada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one year and a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here most of thought you were an attractive,demure, reserved, 20-something female, based on your profile photo!
Click to expand...


His avatar picture I believe is Rashida Jones.


----------



## jcdeboever

I could of sworn denada was a girl. I may have even called him sweety a couple of times. Oh my, feeling awkward more than usual.


----------



## denada

yeah, i had noticed a few "huns" and "shes."

that's anna karina in my favorite shot in all of motion film, from Vivre sa vie. watching the depiction of injustice in a La passion de Jeanne d'Arc quotation. props to anna, goddard, and coutard.


----------



## jcdeboever

denada said:


> yeah, i had noticed a few "huns" and "shes."
> 
> that's anna karina in my favorite shot in all of motion film, from Vivre sa vie. watching the depiction of injustice in a La passion de Jeanne d'Arc quotation. props to anna, goddard, and coutard.


Your response didn't help, still feeling awkward...lol


----------



## BrentC

denada said:


> yeah, i had noticed a few "huns" and "shes."
> 
> that's anna karina in my favorite shot in all of motion film, from Vivre sa vie. watching the depiction of injustice in a La passion de Jeanne d'Arc quotation. props to anna, goddard, and coutard.




Ahh.   she does look like a young Rashida Jones though.


----------



## denada

jcdeboever said:


> Your response didn't help, still feeling awkward...lol


no worries. i actually thought you were female for a moment, as other guys usually don't call me sweety. that help?



BrentC said:


> Ahh. she does look like a young Rashida Jones though.


while not giving agreement, i see what you mean.

cleared things up here. i am not anna karina. would be taking many more selfies if i was. far less beautiful when i cry.


----------



## DarkShadow

I am Nikon Literally.Help! I am trapped inside and I can't get out.


----------



## snowbear

jcdeboever said:


> Your response didn't help, still feeling awkward...lol


It's cool; you are what you are.  Which appears to be a grey tabby.


----------



## DanOstergren

denada said:


> one year and a week ago


Handsome.


----------



## waday

Window Selfie by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## EYESOFICE83

A cellphone pic that is ok looking


----------



## DanOstergren

I got a whiff of my own fart.


----------



## andrewdoeshair




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## DanOstergren

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 137257


Hows that wax working out?


----------



## pixmedic

DanOstergren said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 137257
> 
> 
> 
> Hows that wax working out?
Click to expand...

I'm not using it in this picture,  but the stuff you recommend works a bit better than the moosestache wax.


----------



## Scoody

My other passion besides photography is crotch rocket motorcycles.  Bought my first sportbike in 1988 while in the Army.  A Kawazaki GPZ 900.  The same bike and color scheme as Tom Cruise rode in _Top Gun_.  I had been riding for 11 years before then, but on standards, not sportbikes;


----------



## andrewdoeshair

pixmedic said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 137257
> 
> 
> 
> Hows that wax working out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not using it in this picture,  but the stuff you recommend works a bit better than the moosestache wax.
Click to expand...


Have you ever tried hairspray in your mustache? Don't spray it on your face, spray it on your fingertips and let it start to cure for a few seconds before you work it in there. It will kill mustache wax.


----------



## pixmedic

andrewdoeshair said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 137257
> 
> 
> 
> Hows that wax working out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not using it in this picture,  but the stuff you recommend works a bit better than the moosestache wax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried hairspray in your mustache? Don't spray it on your face, spray it on your fingertips and let it start to cure for a few seconds before you work it in there. It will kill mustache wax.
> View attachment 137304
Click to expand...



nope. never tried hairspray. 
my go to waxes were cock grease and moosestache wax. my hair is coarse, wiry  and has a mind of its own. 
this is not an easily tameable 'stache.


----------



## Mark the Chopstick Guy




----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Mark the Chopstick Guy said:


>


Picture not showing up for me


----------



## Mark the Chopstick Guy




----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Mark the Chopstick Guy said:


> View attachment 137453


Nice


----------



## jcdeboever

Must have been the second hand smoke from the hash bash. Wow man, the colors.... the guy 2 above might have been there too





Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## The_Traveler

So you believe that chiken$hit is good for hair growth and it must be applied directly from the chicken.


----------



## tirediron

Mark the Chopstick Guy said:


> View attachment 137453


Don't look now dude, but you're standing on guy's head!


----------



## Gary A.

Mark the Chopstick Guy said:


> View attachment 137453


Are you French?


----------



## Derrel

Hey--cool to put a name to a face for DarkShadow!


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel

Looks like a small-caliber bullet hole in that steel gate bar, lower right!


----------



## jcdeboever

Derrel said:


> Looks like a small-caliber bullet hole in that steel gate bar, lower right!


Yeah, I wasn't in the safest part of town. Not to mention this is an alley where addicts were shooting drugs. I spoke with them and we had a few laughs. I introduced myself, asked them about their names. I made small talk and edified them as much as a gentleman could under the circumstances. Many people, in general, are good people but somewhere along, they can loose their way. I was going to ask if I could take their picture but I felt it was in poor taste to capture them with needles stuck in their arms. Instead, I listened and spoke when spoken to. I believe this image was more for me. However, I did Instax one on the spot (that tripped one young man out), I gave it to him (Eddie).


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

jcdeboever said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a small-caliber bullet hole in that steel gate bar, lower right!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't in the safest part of town. Not to mention this is an alley where addicts were shooting drugs. I spoke with them and we had a few laughs. I introduced myself, asked them about their names. I made small talk and edified them as much as a gentleman could under the circumstances. Many people, in general, are good people but somewhere along, they can loose their way. I was going to ask if I could take their picture but I felt it was in poor taste to capture them with needles stuck in their arms. Instead, I listened and spoke when spoken to. I believe this image was more for me. However, I did Instax one on the spot (that tripped one young man out), I gave it to him (Eddie).
Click to expand...

Be careful


----------



## jcdeboever

ZombiesniperJr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a small-caliber bullet hole in that steel gate bar, lower right!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't in the safest part of town. Not to mention this is an alley where addicts were shooting drugs. I spoke with them and we had a few laughs. I introduced myself, asked them about their names. I made small talk and edified them as much as a gentleman could under the circumstances. Many people, in general, are good people but somewhere along, they can loose their way. I was going to ask if I could take their picture but I felt it was in poor taste to capture them with needles stuck in their arms. Instead, I listened and spoke when spoken to. I believe this image was more for me. However, I did Instax one on the spot (that tripped one young man out), I gave it to him (Eddie).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be careful
Click to expand...

Thank you. I always have been. See, the thing is, I grew up in it. Lived it, not heroin though, but many friends did. I wasn't a saint but that was not my thing due to fear of my father.  That environment is very familiar to me. People from that environment, know people that lived in that environment which breaks the tension that many would feel if they encountered it.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Derrel

The Cat Whisperer. Radar, Mouse, Sweetie.


----------



## tirediron

Derrel said:


> View attachment 137907 The Cat Whisperer. Radar, Mouse, Sweetie.


  Crazy cat dude!!!


----------



## DanOstergren

My friend Madison (the guy I often photograph with the giant beard) took this last year during one of our photo shoots, but only recently had the film developed. I most certainly don't have a beard that size anymore.


----------



## jcdeboever

DanOstergren said:


> My friend Madison (the guy I often photograph with the giant beard) took this last year during one of our photo shoots, but only recently had the film developed. I most certainly don't have a beard that size anymore.


Wow, some serious beard there my brother. Is that a Fuji wide Instax? I just bought the Fuji SP2 printer. Pretty fun little printer.


----------



## DanOstergren

jcdeboever said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Madison (the guy I often photograph with the giant beard) took this last year during one of our photo shoots, but only recently had the film developed. I most certainly don't have a beard that size anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, some serious beard there my brother. Is that a Fuji wide Instax? I just bought the Fuji SP2 printer. Pretty fun little printer.
Click to expand...

Thanks! It's muuuuch shorter now lol. Probably going to get most of it taken off this week too. 

It's an instax; not sure what model though. I borrow it from my friend sometimes when I want some polaroid shots of my higher profile portrait subjects.


----------



## leeroix

A recent pic of me, just screwing around



me-c by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## andrewdoeshair

I need to get some head shots (more like promo shots) done pretty badly. I work a lot of trade shows and seminars and the promoters always ask for head shots to put on the fliers, but I don't have anything I'm happy with so I send them pictures of me cutting hair, then I'm the only idiot on the flier not looking at the camera. A few times a year I'm like "screw it, I'll get some decent ones myself" and then I uncomfortably sit in front of the camera and get a few selfies where I'm thinking so hard about my face that it just doesn't look natural. I tried it again today. I'm hiring someone to do a better job as soon as my braces come off and I can smile.


----------



## jcdeboever

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 138275


I'm submitting to GQ.... I am so noisey, and bad.


----------



## DanOstergren

leeroix said:


> A recent pic of me, just screwing around
> 
> 
> 
> me-c by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## leeroix

^ hahaha... uhhhhh. hmmmm....


----------



## limr

DanOstergren said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Madison (the guy I often photograph with the giant beard) took this last year during one of our photo shoots, but only recently had the film developed. I most certainly don't have a beard that size anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, some serious beard there my brother. Is that a Fuji wide Instax? I just bought the Fuji SP2 printer. Pretty fun little printer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! It's muuuuch shorter now lol. Probably going to get most of it taken off this week too.
> 
> It's an instax; not sure what model though. I borrow it from my friend sometimes when I want some polaroid shots of my higher profile portrait subjects.
Click to expand...


Instax Mini. Prints are about the size of a business card. The Instax 210 (and the latest version, the 300) is the larger camera and takes the wide film.


----------



## Vtec44

Me during my wedding season opening


----------



## DanOstergren

Page 420. It's obligatory that I post on this page.

We had a Wigs n' Wine party yesterday.


----------



## FITBMX

DanOstergren said:


> Page 420. It's obligatory that I post on this page.
> 
> We had a Wigs n' Wine party yesterday.



My brain went to wigs in the wine! And I have no idea why it went there!!! 
Looks like fun!


----------



## Phantom Trophies

Great image. 

Sent from my HTC One M8s using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## frommrstomommy

At Wynwood Walls in Miami FL on Mother's Day  



wynwood-4843 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr



wynwood-4846 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

I have big feet


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Dashur




----------



## Vtec44

My homie and I at a networking event.



 

My other homie.


----------



## andrewdoeshair

Me sitting on an old ship at the Titanic museum in Belfast last week. Nice big dirty window letting in that soft cloud-covered sunlight.
 

My wife and I stayed in a renovated castle for a few nights in Ireland, so I bought plastic crowns and goblets on amazon to fully appreciate being a king for the evening. Don't let the clean interior fool you, the biggest baddest wolf couldn't blow this place down. I wore the trainers in the bath because I made a huge big deal about getting them that day and I told a few friends I was never going to take them off. I drank mead out of the goblet and ate a turkey leg for dinner. You can't see it in this pic, but I'm also wearing a replica of the LOTR ring. Best nights ever.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## GWWhite

On The Boardwalk by Gordon White, on Flickr


----------



## adamhiram

Quick test shot with a new lighting modifier.  I figured after 2+ years on here, it couldn't hurt to actually show my face...




20170615-DSC_2874a by adamhiram, on Flickr


----------



## nerwin

Ugh. Yeah. I'm sharing another self portrait...go ahead and laugh at me! I can take it.

Haha, anyways. 

I was messing around with my camera for some reason, don't remember what it was exactly but this sort of environmental style portrait came out of it. Especially for being a "test" shot. I was listening to Ozzy at the time, it would've been better if I had LR open on my computer at the time. Oh well!!


----------



## zombiesniper

Selfie by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## Flash Harry

Vtec44 said:


> My homie and I at a networking event.
> 
> View attachment 140448
> 
> My other homie.
> 
> View attachment 140449


Is that lady called Lucy??  If so its a small world.


----------



## Vtec44

Flash Harry said:


> Is that lady called Lucy??  If so its a small world.



No that's my friend Erin.


----------



## Flash Harry

Vtec44 said:


> Flash Harry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that lady called Lucy??  If so its a small world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that's my friend Erin.
Click to expand...


She's the double of a girl I met in OZ in 07 who went to the states around 2013, thanks for coming back on this.


----------



## Dikkie

The Guitar by Bulevardi, on Flickr

Ok, slightly edited, I admit... 




SMILE ! by Bulevardi, on Flickr


SMILE  !!


----------



## Rath




----------



## Matt Friedman

A rare picture of me, by my spouse (she is also a photographer).


----------



## DanOstergren

A recent self mirror portrait. I recently did a job in a winery, and I couldn't ignore this amazing light I noticed in my reflection in the gear room mirror.


----------



## jcdeboever

Great beard trim job.


----------



## nerwin

Yep, that's an epic beard. I can't grow one, tried and it looks horrible LOL.


----------



## DanOstergren

jcdeboever said:


> Great beard trim job.


Thank you. I use a shaping comb when I trim it.


----------



## KmH

Yesterday.


----------



## Vtec44

My belt matches my shoes, and they both kind of match my leather camera harness


----------



## Raj_55555

Vtec44 said:


> My belt matches my shoes, and they both kind of match my leather camera harness
> 
> View attachment 149140


Wow... those really make you look professional!

I'm at the opposite end of the spectrum!


----------



## bosuzoku27

Breaking the ice... here's a photo, I'm the guy


----------



## yamaha pat

Me camping with my ex Helen (In black) and Good friend Barbara.


----------



## bosuzoku27

Been going ice skating a bit lately, since the chill is in the air and the outdoor rinks have appeared throughout the greater Tokyo area:

First photo was taken with an iPhone 6 at Akasaka, Tokyo





Second photo taken with a GoPro Hero Session at Yokohama


----------



## Peeb

Christmas self-portrait 2 by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## katsrevenge

Dreary Day by Kat M., on Flickr

Me! In a snow!!


----------



## earthmanbuck

Taken by my girlfriend on a camping trip this summer.


----------



## Braineack

playing with new toys.




Camera Selfie by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane

what new toys @Braineack ????


----------



## Braineack

the D800, Flashpoint Xplor 600, R2 controller, and some manual flashpoint R2 speedlight that came free with the strobe that I used for the rim light.

loving the R2 system.


I was also playing with my beauty dish with a grid + diffuser; something @Derrel has mentioned he likes to use.

setup for anyone who cares:


----------



## ronlane

Yeah, I like the flashpoint stuff that I have. I haven't gotten the R2 controller. (Should have and saved myself a few hundred dollars, lol)


----------



## stk

I just realized that I have enormous ears. Not sure how that makes me feel...


----------



## mishele

Shark!!!



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sil




----------



## ronlane

"short light" vs "broad light" in black & white. I put the quotes on there because it is really more of a clamshell lighting so there really isn't much short or broad to it. Really liking this setup and am getting consistent results with it and the 85mm f/1.8. I guess I need to branch out and try some more lighting set ups.


----------



## DanOstergren

I trapped me a boyfriend.


----------



## Don Kondra

Trying out a new hair "style"


----------



## webestang64




----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## Parkersdad

Me my wife and little girl


----------



## Tony744




----------



## earthmanbuck




----------



## Maoby




----------



## Lord Commander

You might not be able to see my face but it's me! Love this type of photography.


----------



## Vtec44

When it's cold and a suit is a bit overkill... lol


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F with eye level prism, 55mm f/3.5 micro pre-ai, TriX shot at 400 using sunny 16 method, HC110 B for 6 min, rapid fix, Epson V800. It was cold, 23°


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aymaan_Sumandi

My handsome (hem...) self in Indonesia.


----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## Mapinguarify

Canon 1100D + Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM


 

Canon 1100D + Helios 44M-4 58mm f2


----------



## pip_dog

In the darkroom I'll have to leave behind in a few days



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanOstergren

I shaved my beard off.


----------



## jcdeboever

DanOstergren said:


> I shaved my beard off.


You look a little like that guy in Taxi Driver.


----------



## DanOstergren

jcdeboever said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shaved my beard off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look a little like that guy in Taxi Driver.
Click to expand...

Robert Deniro?


----------



## jcdeboever

DanOstergren said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shaved my beard off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look a little like that guy in Taxi Driver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Robert Deniro?
Click to expand...

Yes, that's him


----------



## smoke665

DanOstergren said:


> I shaved my beard off.



Dang did you take a little meat with the whiskers????? Looks like you dropped a ton of weight! 

I had a full beard years ago. Did the same for me when I shaved it. Who knew you could lose all that weight just by shaving. LOL


----------



## smoke665

When you've set the timer on the camera, to capture you and your precious fur kid, and a damn squirrel runs up the tree next to you, just as the shutter snaps, and you just know she's going right through the middle of your lights and camera.


----------



## Vtec44

smoke665 said:


> When you've set the timer on the camera, to capture you and your precious fur kid, and a damn squirrel runs up the tree next to you, just as the shutter snaps, and you just know she's going right through the middle of your lights and camera.



You look very lumbersexual in that shirt.


----------



## smoke665

Vtec44 said:


> You look very lumbersexual in that shirt.



Lumbersexual???? Not sure if I should challenge you to a fight or run. LOL


----------



## smoke665

@Vtec44 how about one from the "Philip Marlowe" series. "The Long Goodbye" and "The High Window". I live in many different worlds LOL


----------



## enezdez

smoke665 said:


> @Vtec44 how about one from the "Philip Marlowe" series. "The Long Goodbye" and "The High Window". I live in many different worlds LOL
> View attachment 155111




So that's what you look like lol


----------



## smoke665

enezdez said:


> So that's what you look like lol



Sometimes, depends on what kind of mood I'm in for the day!


----------



## Fujidave

Last August on Brighton sea front.




I was Framed by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42

smoke665 said:


> @Vtec44 how about one from the "Philip Marlowe" series. "The Long Goodbye" and "The High Window". I live in many different worlds LOL
> View attachment 155111



If a shot has ever screamed B+W...


----------



## Fujidave

Most up to date shot, Thursday.


----------



## smoke665

zulu42 said:


> If a shot has ever screamed B+W..



Like this?



Dark-1.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr

Or maybe a little different mood with "Things That Go Bump In The Night"?



IMGP4708-Edit.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

smoke665 said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a shot has ever screamed B+W..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Dark-1.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr
> 
> Or maybe a little different mood with "Things That Go Bump In The Night"?
> 
> 
> 
> IMGP4708-Edit.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr
Click to expand...


IMO the first one is fantastic.


----------



## smoke665

Fujidave said:


> IMO the first one is fantastic.



Thanks, learned a lot about balancing light and shadow doing it.


----------



## zulu42

smoke665 said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a shot has ever screamed B+W..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Dark-1.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr
> 
> Or maybe a little different mood with "Things That Go Bump In The Night"?
> 
> 
> 
> IMGP4708-Edit.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr
Click to expand...


Looks just right. Only other suggestion would be to take up cigar smoking


----------



## smoke665

zulu42 said:


> Only other suggestion would be to take up cigar smoking



You don't know how much I wish I could. Cigars were my downfall, and probably a major contributor to my current breathing problems.


----------



## zulu42

In that case, the scotch works just fine!


----------



## DanOstergren

jcdeboever said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shaved my beard off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look a little like that guy in Taxi Driver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Robert Deniro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's him
Click to expand...

I'll take it, lol. He was pretty hot in his 30's.


----------



## DanOstergren

I just moved into a new apartment, and decided to order a print of one of my favorite photos and hang it on the wall.


----------



## texxter




----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## katsrevenge

It's silly but I had fun making it...



April Balls, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

If it's silly, I must like silly stuff


----------



## nerwin

I know....it's cliche' but I had to with the new camera!


----------



## Vtec44

Yep, that's me!!!


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Vtec44

Trying hard to hold in my belly


----------



## DarkShadow

Lot of great selfies but cant't help admiring that new camera by Nerwin and great shot with it. I am confused what it is but it looks nice.Disregard the Camera, Duh silly me your in the mirror just had to read it backwards XT-2 Fuji.


----------



## nerwin

Vtec44 said:


> Trying hard to hold in my belly
> 
> View attachment 158089



Is that a walkie talkie?


----------



## Vtec44

nerwin said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying hard to hold in my belly
> 
> View attachment 158089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a walkie talkie?
Click to expand...


Yep.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## jcdeboever

Jeff15 said:


> View attachment 158210


Dang Jeff,  you don't like donuts


----------



## nerwin

Jeff15 said:


> View attachment 158210



I give up.


----------



## jcdeboever

nerwin said:


> Jeff15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give up.
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Now we are scared to* NOT* like your submissions


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Now we are scared to* NOT* like your submissions


His head doesn't match his body in color or size. I think it's a hoax


----------



## DanOstergren

jcdeboever said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we are scared to* NOT* like your submissions
> 
> 
> 
> His head doesn't match his body in color or size. I think it's a hoax
Click to expand...

Looks real to me.


----------



## jcdeboever

DanOstergren said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we are scared to* NOT* like your submissions
> 
> 
> 
> His head doesn't match his body in color or size. I think it's a hoax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks real to me.
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## nerwin

jcdeboever said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we are scared to* NOT* like your submissions
> 
> 
> 
> His head doesn't match his body in color or size. I think it's a hoax
Click to expand...


Is it just me or is there a white balance difference between the head and body?


----------



## DarkShadow

looks like the body was sprayed tanned but not the face,look at the feet where some spots look to be wearing off. if it really is him kudos for hard work getting the body like that takes some serious work and discipline.


----------



## nerwin

DarkShadow said:


> looks like the body was sprayed tanned but not the face,look at the feet where some spots look to be wearing off.



Almost looks like he's suffocating.

Or

Reverse tan?


----------



## DanOstergren

nerwin said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we are scared to* NOT* like your submissions
> 
> 
> 
> His head doesn't match his body in color or size. I think it's a hoax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it just me or is there a white balance difference between the head and body?
Click to expand...

 Notice that the hands and toes share the same color tone as his face. It's something that I often have to fix with masking in photoshop, especially with physique portraiture. Thats why to me it doesn't look unnatural; often times having all of the skin tones match is what is unnatural, even though the human eye picks up on the differences and it appears to be unusual to us when we view it in a photograph.


----------



## Jeff15

I is my little joke.... I look nothing like it really, nothing to be afraid of......


----------



## DanOstergren

Jeff15 said:


> I is my little joke.... I look nothing like it really, nothing to be afraid of......


I feel a little ridiculous now after getting all technical about it.


----------



## smoke665

Jeff15 said:


> I is my little joke.... I look nothing like it really, nothing to be afraid of......



Good one Jeff, you hooked several. LOL


----------



## Gary A.

Didn't fool moi.


----------



## Gary A.

The feet appear to have sandal stripes, discoloration ... indicating to me the tan was real with a lot of outdoor living in sandals ... nobody living in the UK has a full tan with sandal marking.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Gary A. said:


> nobody living in the UK has a full tan with sandal marking.



The ones that spend many holidays in Spain do


----------



## johngpt

Carrying the eye through frame is an important aspect of composition...

.


----------



## Breezy85




----------



## Gary A.

johngpt said:


> Carrying the eye through frame is an important aspect of composition...
> 
> .


Good eye.


----------



## Vtec44

Me showing the clients who's da boss!!


----------



## nerwin

Vtec44 said:


> Me showing the clients who's da boss!!
> View attachment 160210



Oh that could be a meme hahahaa


----------



## bosuzoku27

On the hottest day of the year so far, we decided to go out to Shibuya dressed in yukatas and had our photos taken by a photographer:


----------



## Battou

Since it has been over a decade since I last posted in this thread......






Taken by my Girlfriend with her phone


----------



## johngpt

how did I slide into here?

.


----------



## CLAUDIA Itzel CAMARGO




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Pomo

me &amp; wall by Pomo, on Flickr


----------



## Greg Thomason

A recent selfie made during a stressful period. I went with an in your face style influenced by Martin Schoeller.


----------



## Braineack




----------



## zombiesniper

Me and the little zombie getting ready for the evening.




Halloween by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

So.... going out in your everyday street clothes, are you?


----------



## zombiesniper

It's the only day of the year I can let the true lunatic loose and nobody's the wiser. lol


----------



## Vtec44

My second shooter and I


----------



## Sil

me and my PC ...


----------



## wannabe photographer

A bit different hobby


----------



## enezdez

zombiesniper said:


> Me and the little zombie getting ready for the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr



I love it!....


----------



## zombiesniper

Thank you.


----------



## Nikolay

boogaguy said:


>


This one is Good!!!


----------



## Nikolay

As a professional portrait photographer I don't get to be photographed very often, not to say never. However, once in a blue moon an opportunity present itself and then this happens:



Self portrait with creative lighting by Nikolay Mirchev, on Flickr

And if interested, how to photograph creative self portrait I described on my blog.


----------



## D7K

38th Birthday - The better half took this one with the D850 and Sigma 50 1.4 ART

..Pleased to meet you


----------



## D7K

Nikolay said:


> As a professional portrait photographer I don't get to be photographed very often, not to say never. However, once in a blue moon an opportunity present itself and then this happens:
> 
> 
> 
> Self portrait with creative lighting by Nikolay Mirchev, on Flickr
> 
> And if interested, how to photograph creative self portrait I described on my blog.



Looks like some kind of epic prog-rock album cover!


----------



## Nikolay

D7K said:


> Nikolay said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a professional portrait photographer I don't get to be photographed very often, not to say never. However, once in a blue moon an opportunity present itself and then this happens:
> 
> 
> 
> Self portrait with creative lighting by Nikolay Mirchev, on Flickr
> 
> And if interested, how to photograph creative self portrait I described on my blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like some kind of epic prog-rock album cover!
Click to expand...


Thanks D7K - it was very likely, somehow subconsciously,  that this image was influenced by my music taste - Dream Theatre themed portrait


----------



## JosephH

Me and Grandkids


----------



## Lord Commander

Experimenting with TV light when it's dark and wet outside!


----------



## ronlane

Had been practicing with some lighting set-ups and then learned a new PS technique that I think I will be using for a few situations.


----------



## Braineack

been a while, got Lasik in June and haven't done a self-portrait since.




No Glasses, No Shave Selfie by Braineack, on Flickr


bonus content -- accidental selfie.




Accidental Hairlight Selfie by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

and another.





DSC_3535-Edit by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Braineack said:


> and another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_3535-Edit by Braineack, on Flickr


Cool glasses!


----------



## ORourkeK

I do not believe I have posted a picture since my honeymoon over 5 years ago. Sorry for my ugly mug. At least my wife makes up for it.


----------



## Donde

Selfie She Took


----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## snowbear

Reflection by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

snowbear said:


> Reflection by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


Huh... I expected the fur to be less grey and more white....


----------



## snowbear

tirediron said:


> Huh... I expected the fur to be less grey and more white....


Climate change


----------



## DarkShadow

Yeah i was expecting fuzzy - wuzzy  white.LOL


----------



## snowbear

A bit fuzzier



20160630_181946.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk

snowbear said:


> A bit fuzzier
> 
> 
> 
> 20160630_181946.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr



I've heard of Playboy Bunny's but a Playboy Zebra and what, a Gazelle??? The spice of life I guess. Nice pic!


----------



## snowbear

K9Kirk said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bit fuzzier
> 
> 
> 
> 20160630_181946.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard of Playboy Bunny's but a Playboy Zebra and what, a Gazelle??? The spice of life I guess. Nice pic!
Click to expand...

She’s a giraffe.

Balboa Park, near the San Diego zoo.  It was a Geographer’s party.


----------



## K9Kirk

snowbear said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bit fuzzier
> 
> 
> 
> 20160630_181946.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard of Playboy Bunny's but a Playboy Zebra and what, a Gazelle??? The spice of life I guess. Nice pic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She’s a giraffe.
> 
> Balboa Park, near the San Diego zoo.  It was a Geographer’s party.
Click to expand...

I see now, the short neck fooled me. Cool pic!


----------



## DanOstergren

A self portrait I did a couple of months ago. I mean, is it technically a self portrait if you set up the lighting, exposure and framing, but had your assistant take the photo?


----------



## Overread

Great to see you Dan! Though there's something wrong with that portrait.....

Not the lighting, maybe the pose? No not that either. 
There's something wrong - I think its yeah that's it! BEARD! 

You've not got enough of it!  Needs more beard!


----------



## Lee_Bo

Lake Lure NC, fall 2018.  I close my eyes for TWO seconds and a friend snaps this.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanOstergren

Overread said:


> Great to see you Dan! Though there's something wrong with that portrait.....
> 
> Not the lighting, maybe the pose? No not that either.
> There's something wrong - I think its yeah that's it! BEARD!
> 
> You've not got enough of it!  Needs more beard!


haha, yeah I haven't had a large beard in awhile. It's just too much work to groom and take care of. Besides, I have a nice jaw, why hide it?


----------



## Call_me_Tom

Vtec44 said:


> My second shooter and I
> 
> View attachment 165216



What camera strap/sling are you using. Great pic BTW.


----------



## Call_me_Tom

wannabe photographer said:


> A bit different hobby
> 
> View attachment 166573



Glad I’m retired and not having to worry about an IP/AP putting one in my back.


----------



## Call_me_Tom

snowbear said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bit fuzzier
> 
> 
> 
> 20160630_181946.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard of Playboy Bunny's but a Playboy Zebra and what, a Gazelle??? The spice of life I guess. Nice pic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She’s a giraffe.
> 
> Balboa Park, near the San Diego zoo.  It was a Geographer’s party.
Click to expand...


I moved from San Diego three years ago and have regretted it ever since.


----------



## DanOstergren

A friend took some photos of me not long ago while visiting San Francisco. 
Shot on Lomo 100 film.


----------



## AlexCruise

Photo Of Me At A Headshot Session
Photo By CBerens Photography


----------



## FITBMX

I took this last winter, I wanted to shoot with the restored 1975 58mm F/2 HELIOS 44-2 modified with 16 blade aperture. It is fully manual, so I stuck my walking stick in the ground and focused on it and marked the spot on the ground, that's why the focus isn't quite right.


----------



## Dikkie

Dirk Desmet on Instagram: “After doing the coolest rollercoaster in Belgium: the M1 metro in Charleroi. Leaving Beaux-Arts, riding under the big thunder mountain of…”


Such a bad quality snapshot


----------



## johngpt

feet first at the canyon

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

johngpt said:


> feet first at the canyon
> 
> .



Cool shoes....and the backdrop is also okay.


----------



## FITBMX




----------



## texxter




----------



## Tropicalmemories




----------



## Strmbrg

Sitting in a hotel-room and trying to use the "Leica Fotos App", which is a remote-control-function.


----------



## amarus69

Me at the RedBull-Ring (Austria)



© Photo by HCH PHOTO DESIGN, 2017


----------



## dxqcanada

Hmm, I don't see ya in all that glass ?


----------



## tirediron

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, I don't see ya in all that glass ?


Best selfie, ever?


----------



## jcdeboever

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, I don't see ya in all that glass ?





tirediron said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I don't see ya in all that glass ?
> 
> 
> 
> Best selfie, ever?
Click to expand...


I deleted it, don't have a clue how it ended up in this forum? I had it posted in another forum... hmmm


----------



## Original katomi

I will decline your kind offer to post an image of myself here...
On the grounds that I don’t want to break all your computers lol


----------



## Derrel

Me, January of 2017.


----------



## johngpt

So weird. 
I keep getting notifications, such as for this thread, clicked on View This Thread link in the email, and come to the thread to find nothing new.
This thread twice now and the shallow depth of field vs macro thread.

.


----------



## Overread

johngpt said:


> So weird.
> I keep getting notifications, such as for this thread, clicked on View This Thread link in the email, and come to the thread to find nothing new.
> This thread twice now and the shallow depth of field vs macro thread.
> 
> .



It might be spambots that post, bump the thread and then get banned and their posts removed. So you've got the notification and by the time you get here the spambot has been removed and the pots hidden/deleted.


----------



## johngpt

Overread said:


> It might be spambots that post, bump the thread and then get banned and their posts removed. So you've got the notification and by the time you get here the spambot has been removed and the pots hidden/deleted.


Thanks Alex, that's what I was thinking.




red earmuffs 16Dec19

Shot for the "red" weekly challenge last month.


----------



## ronlane

Testing the 1Dx and 70-200mm today with portraits. I think it is going to be okay for headshots and portraits.


----------



## waday




----------



## waday

ronlane said:


> Testing the 1Dx and 70-200mm today with portraits. I think it is going to be okay for headshots and portraits.
> 
> View attachment 185825


Looking good Ron!


----------



## ronlane

waday said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Testing the 1Dx and 70-200mm today with portraits. I think it is going to be okay for headshots and portraits.
> 
> View attachment 185825
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Ron!
Click to expand...


Thank you @waday.


----------



## johngpt

waday said:


>


Outstanding image!


----------



## waday

johngpt said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding image!
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## star camera company

I look seedy and homeless now but at 19 was ok.    Here I am as asst mgr of a camera dept.  (free film, free developing.....)


----------



## jcdeboever

Out of town salesman... rained out at night


----------



## johngpt

The quintessential Willy Loman?


----------



## jcdeboever

johngpt said:


> The quintessential Willy Loman?


word


----------



## DanOstergren

Self Portrait from a couple of months ago.


----------



## ronlane

Okay, okay. I get it now. Finally broke down and got a grid for my 38" Octabox and now to learn to use it. Wow does it make a lot of difference keeping the light off the background. 2 lights and a reflector, edited in LR and Luminar 4.


----------



## tirediron

Gotta, gotta, gotta get grids!


----------



## Braineack

Nice. I should shoot more, been doing a lot of house projects.  I'm down 21lbs since Jan, and keep losing, and have a really pathedic porn stash.


----------



## ronlane

Braineack said:


> Nice. I should shoot more, been doing a lot of house projects.  I'm down 21lbs since Jan, and keep losing, and have a really pathedic porn stash.



You know what they say, "picture of it didn't happen". lol (about the stash)

I've been shooting macro and walking in the park trying to shoot wildlife. But I got the grid in the mail last week and watching video's and webinars on portraits and decided that I would work with the grid and some of the stuff that I've been learning. I'll keep working on it until they give us the all clear and then put it to work.


----------



## Braineack

forgot to paste it!







I keep running into Foxes in the am, I really should get out with my camera, but I only have 200mm and it's been so damn cloudy and dark and raining for the last almost two weeks.  My neighbor has the 150-600 that i could borrow, but a Canon mount and I br0ke my Rebel.


----------



## ronlane

Braineack said:


> forgot to paste it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep running into Foxes in the am, I really should get out with my camera, but I only have 200mm and it's been so damn cloudy and dark and raining for the last almost two weeks.  My neighbor has the 150-600 that i could borrow, but a Canon mount and I br0ke my Rebel.




Foxes huh? What did they star in? lol


----------



## Pomo

me & the wall 2 by Pomo, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Pomo said:


> me & the wall 2 by Pomo, on Flickr


This is really cool Pomo!


----------



## johngpt

lit from below 

Shot for gk's black and white 'light from below' challenge the other fortnight.
This is lit using an x-ray view box I have from a long time ago.
.


----------



## Foques




----------



## Pomo

johngpt said:


> This is really cool Pomo!


Thank you!


----------



## zulu42

An old friend just sent me this shot. Late eighties, I'm the guy in the back. Alas, the abundant hair is no more. The guy who took this shot later became an accomplished photographer.


----------



## compur

About 1967. High school dance. I'm on drums. We played at The Fillmore once too.


----------



## photo1x1.com

Me, shot with iPhone, Tablet and Notebook as light sources


----------



## Terry Eaton

Donde said:


> Selfie She Took



Lol! you old DEVIL, you.  Kudos


----------



## RVT1K

I'm the white guy...

From left to right - Victor, me, Leonardo, Reptile, Venom. 

This was the sanitation crew who was servicing the place I was staying at in Belize. We hung out and partied a couple of times...a nice group of guys.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Found this in my trunk full of film. Circa 2004 when I was 17


----------



## tirediron

SoulfulRecover said:


> Found this in my trunk full of film. Circa 2004 when I was 17
> View attachment 192966


And somewhat more crainially insulated than your current profile image would lead us to believe the case is now?


----------



## SoulfulRecover

tirediron said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found this in my trunk full of film. Circa 2004 when I was 17
> View attachment 192966
> 
> 
> 
> And somewhat more crainially insulated than your current profile image would lead us to believe the case is now?
Click to expand...


You are not wrong!


----------



## zulu42

SoulfulRecover said:


> Found this in my trunk full of film. Circa 2004 when I was 17
> View attachment 192966



Have you mastered all of the guitar chords on that poster?


----------



## jcdeboever

Glorious head of hair @SoulfulRecover  !


----------



## SoulfulRecover

zulu42 said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found this in my trunk full of film. Circa 2004 when I was 17
> View attachment 192966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you mastered all of the guitar chords on that poster?
Click to expand...


That was my buddies bedroom. I have mastered zero guitar chords hahaha. He on the other is a great guitarist and it's a shame he never pursued it.


----------



## Vtec44

Covid hair


----------



## mjcmt




----------



## compur

Me on left behind Naomi Watts in movie "Mulholland Drive"






Scene: Betty Arrives in LA (shot at LAX)


----------



## DanOstergren

Me looking like a creeper on Good Day LA.


----------



## Braineack

DanOstergren said:


> Me looking like a creeper on Good Day LA.



We wouldn't have you any other way!

I need to do another self-portrait.  I've lost 38lbs now since January...


----------



## Space Face

Braineack said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me looking like a creeper on Good Day LA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wouldn't have you any other way!
> 
> I need to do another self-portrait.  I've lost 38lbs now since January...
Click to expand...


I wish I had.  What's your secret?


----------



## Braineack

Space Face said:


> I wish I had.  What's your secret?



No secret. Eat less, eat better, and exercise.

Very little sugar; my snacks are almonds, pepperoni, beef jerky, and cheddar cheese. Try to avoid breads, but my carb intake is so low I dont worry too much here.  I still drink plenty on the Th-Sat -- this is where most my sugar comes from since I like cocktails.  I may try using monk fruit to make simple sugar this week to see how that tastes.

Breakfast is either beef jerky or a kids protein snack and coffee.  Lunch is a grilled meat usually chicken or pork tenderloin and microwaved veggies.  Dinner is pretty much whatever.   I'd say my daily carb intake is between 150-250g a day.

I try hit the gym at least every day after work, been averaging a good 5 days a week.  All I do is run 2-3 miles on the treadmill and a few free weights.  45min to 1hr max.

Getting into a routine is a HUGE help.


----------



## Space Face

Braineack said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had.  What's your secret?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No secret. Eat less, eat better, and exercise.
> 
> Very little sugar; my snacks are almonds, pepperoni, beef jerky, and cheddar cheese. Try to avoid breads, but my carb intake is so low I dont worry too much here.  I still drink plenty on the Th-Sat -- this is where most my sugar comes from since I like cocktails.  I may try using monk fruit to make simple sugar this week to see how that tastes.
> 
> Breakfast is either beef jerky or a kids protein snack and coffee.  Lunch is a grilled meat usually chicken or pork tenderloin and microwaved veggies.  Dinner is pretty much whatever.   I'd say my daily carb intake is between 150-250g a day.
> 
> I try hit the gym at least every day after work, been averaging a good 5 days a week.  All I do is run 2-3 miles on the treadmill and a few free weights.  45min to 1hr max.
> 
> Getting into a routine is a HUGE help.
Click to expand...



Nice one. Cheers!


----------



## johngpt

photoshop on the slide

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

OK, John. That one might fit the "creeper" bill a bit better than Dan's


----------



## Braineack

compur said:


> Me on left behind Naomi Watts in movie "Mulholland Drive"
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/JKH40GB/MDrive.jpg
> 
> Scene: Betty Arrives in LA (shot at LAX)


----------



## compur

In _NYPD Blue_ episode:


----------



## compur

In _War of the Worlds_ (2005):


----------



## johngpt

compur said:


> In _War of the Worlds_ (2005):


Which one is you?


----------



## johngpt

I want to get away, I want to fly away

.


----------



## compur

johngpt said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> 
> In _War of the Worlds_ (2005):
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is you?
Click to expand...


The one most visible and best looking.


----------



## Space Face

johngpt said:


> I want to get away, I want to fly away
> 
> .



Clever.


----------



## Vtec44

Me just before putting on my mask to photograph an elopement.


----------



## johngpt

Vtec44 said:


> Me just before putting on my mask to photograph an elopement.
> 
> View attachment 196751


I wouldn't have suspected that eloping couples arrange for a photographer. 
The way you phrased it makes it seem as if it isn't that unusual.


----------



## Vtec44

johngpt said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me just before putting on my mask to photograph an elopement.
> 
> View attachment 196751
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have suspected that eloping couples arrange for a photographer.
> The way you phrased it makes it seem as if it isn't that unusual.
Click to expand...


To be honest I don't even know what people are doing out there these days LOL

Said elopement... One from a recent elopement...


----------



## bulldurham




----------



## Vtec44

My COVID mustache, and me, waiting for my clients to show up for a meeting.


----------



## Dikkie

Watertower of Silly by Bulevardi, on Flickr


----------



## Dikkie

*2003 versus 2016*

18 years ago I was 20 and shot tons of film with different analog cameras.
So I was frequenting the one hour lab very very much, so much that I went working in a photo shop for almost 2 years afterwards.

The picture on the left one was made by a friend with my Lomo LC-A, at a one hour photo lab, good old days, faded glory... Good memories.

I've been scanning a couple of older photos lately


----------



## Dikkie

*2021
*
A couple of years ago I read a book about meditation by Sharon Salzberg and I came to realize that we are not the thinking voice we hear in our head, we are not the chatter we think we are. But then, who are we?

We all cling on objects, emotions and thoughts that pass by like fish in a river, but these are not reality.

Last years I've been reading a lot of books about mental and personal growth where such topics are treated. I was always curious to read Michael Singer's book 'The Untethered Soul' where he explains how we can detach our 'Self' from our mind and body and explore who we really are. How we actually using our mind the wrong way.

A great book about spiritual growth, that gave me lots of insights in a couple of interesting yoga topics, to liberate yourself from the perceptual reality you think you live in.

Recommended


----------



## johngpt

I'd forgotten about this thread. 
Here is one I posted yesterday at gk's black and white challenge in Photo Assignments.
The week's theme was

Almost finished...






.


----------



## Dikkie

A Double Exposure selfie when cooling down after some workout.


Hopefully it gets a bit colder as I'm going to do this daily the coming week(s) as long as there's snow.

-2°C is not really 'freezing' isn't it. A cold shower feels worse in my opinion.


I challenge you to do the same. It's good for building up a good immune system.


The tree behind me is the Sequoia that I planted with my daughters a couple of years ago, it was around 50 cm high, now he's around 3 meters I guess.


----------



## RVT1K




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

_
I challenge you to do the same. It's good for building up a good immune system.
_
I will let nature take its course for 30-40 years and see how you fare. If you're healthy, I will give it a try


----------



## Vtec44

COVID hair


----------



## ntz




----------



## snowbear

Shopping for new glasses.


----------



## ronlane

Selfie Sunday. Got the studio gear back out tonight to avoid being out in the wind.

Low key day today.


----------



## ntz

test (trying to unsubscribe from notifications and watching this thread ... I've been expecting something else than self-presentation smellfies )


----------



## jcdeboever

My wife shot me shooting my Minolta Maxxum 9 and the under rated 28-85. Sunset pictures on sunset Beach.  I love that the Minolta mirror lockup is activated by the time setting. Finished up my roll of fuji Xtra 400, on to the portrait 400. Cheap a** Promised tripod my wife bought me to leave at the condo, this crap has to go. 

My hands are looking healed up in the pic, better than in person. I've lost 60 lbs again, now just have to get rid of that belly.


----------



## jeffashman

Sooooo, lets try this agian with the new forum software. My avatar is me, but this is also me when I have a bad day, and me, when I have a migraine (also a bad day, but by a factor of 1 Million).


IMG_0675 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


lightX_Original(1) by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb

Me, testing on-board flash on Nikon N80 (please excuse the shameless medium-format photobomb in the background).


----------



## luckypiglive




----------



## Space Face

Cool shades.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## wobe

Maybe circa 1975 almost certainly with Dad's Olympus Trip 35.
Unfortunately nearly all my old photo's are back in my home country in storage so this (crop) is one of very few from back then!


----------



## camlo5

Mine )


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

I was shot by a canon user student of mine:


----------



## zombiesniper

I think I gots the Rona!  🤣


----------



## terry_g




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

zombiesniper said:


> I think I gots the Rona!  🤣
> View attachment 247147




Looks contagious… on hot days!


----------



## Jeff15

My other hobby


----------



## K9Kirk

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> I was shot by a canon user student of mine:


Where did your pic go? There's just a box with an "X" inside it. Did cancel culture have their way with you?


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

K9Kirk said:


> Where did your pic go? There's just a box with an "X" inside it. Did cancel culture have their way with you?




I use a friendly free host where the only condition is a time limit
so to keep free space for owner's operations.


----------



## K9Kirk

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> I use a friendly free host where the only condition is a time limit
> so to keep free space for owner's operations.


Your pictures in Nature & Wildlife don't disappear, are they from your computers h.d.? Why not put the picture there and upload it, it's free and doesn't disappear.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

All my pictures are posted from the host's website and all
have a limited but equal appearance time… ok with me.


----------



## K9Kirk

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> All my pictures are posted from the host's website and all
> have a limited but equal appearance time… ok with me.


I see, you can save money that way but aren't you concerned with losing at least your very best pictures or do you have a means to store them ... permanently?


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

K9Kirk said:


> Your pictures in Nature & Wildlife don't disappear, are they from your computers h.d.? Why not put the picture there and upload it, it's free and doesn't disappear.



Oops… I just checked. My pictures in Nature and Wildlife — I started
in sometime August 2021 — are no longer on the threads since their
 time limit has expired, as expected.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

K9Kirk said:


> I see, you can save money that way but aren't you concerned with losing at least your very best pictures or do you have a means to store them ... permanently?



This decision has nothing to do with money… at all but with the know-
ledge that I have no talent with codes nor other abilities with web tech.

I never keep jpgs on my highly capable machine (only RAWs) because
they are easy and quick to publish when needed.


----------



## K9Kirk

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> This decision has nothing to do with money… at all but with the know-
> ledge that I have no talent with codes and other abilities to web tech.
> 
> I never keep jpgs on my highly capable machine (only RAWs) because
> they are easy and quick to publish when needed.


I see, kind of like how I do. I have a 2 TB h.d. and I only keep the raw and the processed copy of each pic I decide to keep. If I run out of h.d. (and it will take a long time before I do) I just buy another. I could pay for the use of "Cloud" but I would rather put my money into something that I control. So, is that picture lost forever or can you repost it somehow?


----------



## jeffashman

K9Kirk said:


> I see, kind of like how I do. I have a 2 TB h.d. and I only keep the raw and the processed copy of each pic I decide to keep. If I run out of h.d. (and it will take a long time before I do) I just buy another. I could pay for the use of "Cloud" but I would rather put my money into something that I control. So, is that picture lost forever or can you repost it somehow?


Flickr lets one store 1000 pics at no cost. I learned a valuable lesson recently, when my storage drive with all my pics just stopped. Fortunately, all of them were on MS OneDrive in the cloud. I would have been so devastated if I had permanently lost them.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

jeffashman said:


> I would have been so devastated if I had permanently lost them.



I share that.

I got myself 2x 16TB/RAID 5 QNAP TimeMachines to back up all
my SSDs and their contents.


----------



## K9Kirk

jeffashman said:


> Flickr lets one store 1000 pics at no cost. I learned a valuable lesson recently, when my storage drive with all my pics just stopped. Fortunately, all of them were on MS OneDrive in the cloud. I would have been so devastated if I had permanently lost them.


I did that with cloud and it's nice but I quickly filled it up. I just didn't want to pay for their storage beyond that. I chose instead to put my money toward a 'back up' hd that will prevent any loss.


----------



## K9Kirk

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> I share that.
> 
> I got myself 2x 16TB/RAID 5 QNAP TimeMachines to back up all
> my SSDs and their contents.


That's a lot of hd space, I'm assuming you do save at least your best pictures on it and maybe chuck the so-so shots. That's what I do to save space.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

K9Kirk said:


> I'm assuming…



Assuming is not always right.
This exchange leads nowhere, I'm out.


----------



## K9Kirk

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> Assuming is not always right.
> This exchange leads nowhere, I'm out.


So you do have a huge hd that you keep pics on after all. What I thought. If you didn't want to post the pic all you had to say was you didn't want to but you lead us to this instead. I tried talking to you but you aren't straight with me. I'm out, no more exchanges with you.


----------



## idle

does it have to be recent? all my best selfies were in the past.
Here are some I've liked (pardon the number, please scroll past if you wish):

DIC after a hard night out.


The Morning After the Night Before by Michael J Breen, on Flickr

With my home made 16x20" camera (I used it to shoot Cibachromes)


Me and my home made camera by Michael J Breen, on Flickr

World Superbike Championships, Manfield 1992. BEARs race (I won)


Mike Breen on Pizza To You Ducati F1 at Manfield 1992 by Michael J Breen, on Flickr

In Namibia 2001. We lived there for an IBM contract


Playing with lions! by Michael J Breen, on Flickr

Cycling across the Tibetan Plateau in 1999


Well Met: Linxia by Michael J Breen, on Flickr

A work photo: I made B&W enlargements for some of the shops around Christchurch.


My little darkroom by Michael J Breen, on Flickr

2nd Tibetan Trek 2000


&#x27;Selphie&#x27; Cycling the Tibetan Plateau; 1998 by Michael J Breen, on Flickr

Travels in China: ZhuZaiGuo


The Blonde Yak! by Michael J Breen, on Flickr

Relaxing in Langmusi, China (I lived there and studied Mandarin)


Mike in Langmusi by Michael J Breen, on Flickr

Langmusi, China. I've always got on well with kids all over the world


Langmusi with the kids by Michael J Breen, on Flickr

A bit more recent with my grandson


No Poppa! Slow Down! by Michael J Breen, on Flickr

Cycling in Singapore (lived there in 1987). Carrying my Mamiya 645 1000s


Streets of Singapore by Michael J Breen, on Flickr

Another more recent shot (speaks for itself)


FREE BEER! (tomorrow) by Michael J Breen, on Flickr

In my Lyttelton studio and darkroom with my first 35mm camera (inherited from my Dad)


Me, Myself and I / Ko au, Ko au ano me au by Michael J Breen, on Flickr

I'm shy......honest!


Mike by Michael J Breen, on Flickr

On a bike ride this year


Selfie in Artwork by Michael J Breen, on Flickr

Finally, with my Mom when we lived in Malaya


My mother and I by Michael J Breen, on Flickr

I hope you laughed!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

Very enjoyable because… you're crazy and I love it!    
Pleased to meet you here, Michael!


----------



## jeffashman

idle said:


> does it have to be recent? all my best selfies were in the past.
> Here are some I've liked (pardon the number, please scroll past if you wish):
> 
> DIC after a hard night out.
> 
> 
> The Morning After the Night Before by Michael J Breen, on Flickr
> 
> With my home made 16x20" camera (I used it to shoot Cibachromes)
> 
> 
> Me and my home made camera by Michael J Breen, on Flickr
> 
> World Superbike Championships, Manfield 1992. BEARs race (I won)
> 
> 
> Mike Breen on Pizza To You Ducati F1 at Manfield 1992 by Michael J Breen, on Flickr
> 
> In Namibia 2001. We lived there for an IBM contract
> 
> 
> Playing with lions! by Michael J Breen, on Flickr
> 
> Cycling across the Tibetan Plateau in 1999
> 
> 
> Well Met: Linxia by Michael J Breen, on Flickr
> 
> A work photo: I made B&W enlargements for some of the shops around Christchurch.
> 
> 
> My little darkroom by Michael J Breen, on Flickr
> 
> 2nd Tibetan Trek 2000
> 
> 
> &#x27;Selphie&#x27; Cycling the Tibetan Plateau; 1998 by Michael J Breen, on Flickr
> 
> Travels in China: ZhuZaiGuo
> 
> 
> The Blonde Yak! by Michael J Breen, on Flickr
> 
> Relaxing in Langmusi, China (I lived there and studied Mandarin)
> 
> 
> Mike in Langmusi by Michael J Breen, on Flickr
> 
> Langmusi, China. I've always got on well with kids all over the world
> 
> 
> Langmusi with the kids by Michael J Breen, on Flickr
> 
> A bit more recent with my grandson
> 
> 
> No Poppa! Slow Down! by Michael J Breen, on Flickr
> 
> Cycling in Singapore (lived there in 1987). Carrying my Mamiya 645 1000s
> 
> 
> Streets of Singapore by Michael J Breen, on Flickr
> 
> Another more recent shot (speaks for itself)
> 
> 
> FREE BEER! (tomorrow) by Michael J Breen, on Flickr
> 
> In my Lyttelton studio and darkroom with my first 35mm camera (inherited from my Dad)
> 
> 
> Me, Myself and I / Ko au, Ko au ano me au by Michael J Breen, on Flickr
> 
> I'm shy......honest!
> 
> 
> Mike by Michael J Breen, on Flickr
> 
> On a bike ride this year
> 
> 
> Selfie in Artwork by Michael J Breen, on Flickr
> 
> Finally, with my Mom when we lived in Malaya
> 
> 
> My mother and I by Michael J Breen, on Flickr
> 
> I hope you laughed!


That's a wonderful set of selfies. You certainly have had an interesting life.


----------



## jesssica_

Some pictures my dad took with my camera at my brothers wedding on Saturday


----------



## ntz

K9Kirk said:


> I see, kind of like how I do. I have a 2 TB h.d. and I only keep the raw and the processed copy of each pic I decide to keep. If I run out of h.d. (and it will take a long time before I do) I just buy another. I could pay for the use of "Cloud" but I would rather put my money into something that I control. So, is that picture lost forever or can you repost it somehow?


Servus Kirk,

let me throw my 2 cents in ... I am IT guy (profession) and I've spent quite some time with developing how should I store my data ... Let's make a long story short - I use multi-tier principle of my storage (3 tiers - 3rd == the highest value, 1st tier == lowest value / working data) .. 

tier 3 - I use a blue-ray disc (labeled by months of the year) for regular backup of my raw files, that's my tier 3 storage, BD disc are supposed to just survive for ages - basically I have all RAWs that I don't delete on BD disc (based on the date - so I have a for example disc 2021/2 which contains all RAWs from all my cameras taken in Feb 2021, etc) ++ I create sometimes (quarterly) a special BD where I put my postprocessing projects (files from photoshop, gimp, pp3 profiles and so exported JPGs)

tier 2 - are multiple offline harddrives and sd cards and usb sticks .. tier is #2 transition between online data (t#1) and tier #3 .. I don't create t#3 backups every month, rather quarterly or less often .. in tier #2 is basically backup of my all current and recent work on one pile .. it's often unsorted and there's mess in it

tier 1 - live data that are "online" .. data on my hardrives in computer and also my external harddisks that I carry outside or use daily

summary - I have biggest trust into the offline optical Blue-Ray drives for long term storage and I have almost no trust into anything online no matter where it is and what is the raid level of it .. I don't have a trust in long term perspective to anything, that's mechanical and needs electricity to operate (my tier #2)

setup like that forces you to sort your photos (and other files - I am using this principle for many years) .. when I am making my BD backups I usually have to sort my photos because the capacity of one blue ray disc is 25/50GB big == 750/1500 RAW files (my 24MP raw files from nikon are 25-30MB each) which not bad for a month but also not awesome sometimes and I usually want to have only one BD drive per month (with shots from 3 cameras) .. yearly backup is usually box with 1-? BD drives .. for example from 2020 I have 11x BD ~ monthly drives ++ one cumulative backup on just 2 BD / 50GB drives which contains the data from all 11 drives (there's usually a lot of free space on each month-basis drive) == 11 + 2 drives for 1 year on two boxes on two geolocations  (two houses)

cheers, ~dan


----------



## WalterRowe

I used Capture One Pro tethering to take this self portrait.

Camera: Nikon Z 7 + Nikkor Z 24-70/4S
Lighting: Two FlashPoint AD400 Pros - from above and below
Backdrop: Studio Dynamics - Wellington
Software: Capture One Pro 21


----------



## hokies2379

Been a while.  Just saying hello.


----------



## This child

Me trying to look like I know what I'm doing.   From a 2005 trip.


----------



## webestang64




----------



## snowbear

cmw3_iP12m_IMG_0240.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mjcmt




----------



## P.giannakis

First post here - nice to meet you all.


----------



## jeffashman

P.giannakis said:


> First post here - nice to meet you all.
> 
> View attachment 254504


Howdy and welcome! Nice choice of... uh... location... 😄


----------



## P.giannakis

jeffashman said:


> Howdy and welcome! Nice choice of... uh... location... 😄


Thank you,  still trying to find my way around this forum.


----------



## zombiesniper

Halloween me.


----------



## mjcmt




----------



## ronlane

It's been a minute since I added a "selfie" here.  Was resting between "minis" and testing the wifi connection from my R6 to my iPad.


----------



## ntz

one from last week ... everybody just says that's me, 100% copy but 42 years younger


----------



## P.giannakis




----------

